# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u SPLITU

## MIJA 32

Drage forumašice, otvaram vam novu temu o potpomognutoj u Splitu.
Prethodnu sam zaključala, a vi, ako na prethodnoj temi O POTPOMOGNUTOJ U DALMACIJI imate nešto značajno i vrijedno što se ne treba obrisati sažmite i pošaljite nekoj od nas tri moderatorice na pp pa ćemo uvrstiti u ovaj prvi post.

I molim vas da kad pišete vodite računa o pravilima koja su istaknuta
 ovdje.

Molim da ne chatate, vjerujem da ste sve dovoljno razumne, zrele i obzirne prema svim korisnicima podforuma koji na ovoj temi traže prije svega korisne podatke.

Svima u postupcima rudarski SRETNO!!!

* Denny* PRETRAGE U SPLITU

SPERMIOGRAM
HZZO - radi se na Firulama, (ulaz do hitne pomoći, prvi kat), ejakulat se donosi ujutro, nalazi su gotovi sljedeći dan. Uputnicu daje njegov doktor opće prakse.
PRIVATNO - poliklinika Cito, 300,00 kn, može se naručiti u bilo koje doba dana, nalazi za jedan sat.

PAPA TEST
HZZO - Radi ga soc. ginekolog, nalazi za desetak dana (mislim da se plati oko 80,00 kn da budu za desetak dana, inače se čekaju i 1 - 2 mj.)
PRIVATNO - kod bilo kojeg ginekologa, nalazi za desetak dana, za cijenu nisam sigurna.
Ako je zadnji papa test rađen nedavno i bio je uredan, nije ga potrebno ponavljati.

BRISEVI CERVIKSA na clamidiju, ureaplasmu, mikroplasmu, aerobe i anaerobe
HZZO - radi ih soc.ginekolog a potom se nose na Zavod za javno zdravstvo (Higijenski), nalazi za desetak dana.
PRIVATNO - kod bilo kojeg ginekologa, nalazi za desetak dana, cijena 500,00 kn.

SPOLNI HORMONI
FSH, LH, TSH, prolaktin, estradiol, testosteron - vade se 2. - 5. dan ciklusa.
Samo progesteron se vadi 21. dan ciklusa, odnosno 7 dana nakon ovulacije.
HZZO - rade se na Firulama, nuklearma medicina, od 7 - 9h, nalaze sam čekala 2 - 3 tjedna. Za progesteron ne znam. Uputnicu daje soc. ginekolog.
PRIVATNO - poliklinika Analiza ali to ne bih preporučila jer je svaki hormon posebno oko 130,00 kn. Nalazi su isti ili sljedeći dan.

HSG - ispitivanje prohodnosti jajovoda
HZZO - može se obaviti u bolnici, mislim da se stoji 2 - 3 dana.
PRIVATNO - poliklinika Cito, 1.200,00 kn - moja topla preporuka iz osobnog iskustva, vjerujte isplati se, jer je usluga vrhunska, sam postupak traje 5 min i nakon toga možete fino kući ili na kavicu Cool .

Ovo su osnovne pretrage i ovisno o nalazima ovih pretraga savjetuju se daljnji postupci. Tako se može savjetovati i da se napravi urinokultura, spermokultura, brisevi uretre, hormoni za supruga, inseminacija, laparoskopija, isl. ali o tom - potom. Prvo je važno izabrati dobrog stručnjaka koji se bavi potpomognutom oplodnjom i u kojeg imate povjerenja.

INSEMINACIJA - AIH
HZZO (dr. Šunj) ali nisam sigurna.
PRIVATNO poliklinika Cito, 1.000,00 kn (bez lijekova), u cijenu uključeni svi pregledi, postupak i obrada sperme.

IVF, IVF-ICSI
HZZO na Firulama je konačno formiram tim za potpomognutu oplodnju (dr. Gabrić, dr. Šunj, dr. Budimir i biolog dr. Tandara). Iako su tek počeli s radom, nadam se da će dati sve od sebe da popstignu što bolje rezultate.
PRIVATNO poliklinika Cito, cijena IVF 7.000,00 kn, IVF-ICSI 9.000,00 kn (bez lijekova).

----------


## MIJA 32

Znamo svi koliko je teško proživljavati sve što nam se događa u postupcima, i da ne želimo misliti ni na što drugo, ali ministarstvo zdravstva organizira sastanak u kojem želi čuti mišljenje neplodnih parova. Sve je to zbog *pisama* (odnosno e-mailova) parova (najviše) s ovog foruma.

Ovo je možda šansa da se promijeni zakon koji nam ŠTETI, SMANJUJE ŠANSE i PONIŽAVA

Molim vas odvojite malo svog vremena i napišite barem par rečenica NEPODRŠKE Zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji!

darko.milinovic@mzss.hr
Ante-Zvonimir.Golem@mzss.hr
ured@predsjednik.hr
predsjednik@vlada.hr
klubsdp@sabor.hr
hsls@hsls.hr
roda@roda.hr
sabor@sabor.hr
vesna.roller@zg.t-com.hr
sandra.veljkovic@vecernji.net
rtl-vijesti@rtl.hr
Mojmira.Pastorcic@rtl.hr
kristinaturcin@yahoo.com
redakcija@novilist.hr

I upišite se na listu na topicu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-quot-Svi-oni-koji-idu-vani-nek-se-jave-ministru-quot-(ne-samo-oni)?p=1581861&viewfull=1#post1581861

----------


## Denny

Evo i mene... dobrog duha foruma!  :Wink: 
Htjela bi vas sve pozdraviti drage moje suborke, ratnice, junakinje... drage sadašnje i buduće trudnice i mame...

HVALA VAM OD SRCA NA SVIM VIBRICAMA PODRŠKE, NA POZIVIMA, NA PORUKAMA... *HVALA ŠTO STE TU!* :Heart:  

Pozdravila bi vas iz topline svog doma, konačno, nakon najgoreg mjeseca u mom životu. Umjesto dugo očekivanog i planiranog IVF-a, iza mene su dvije teške operacije oka. Bilo je gadno i neizvjesno, ali uz pomoć doktora i vibrica svih mojih anđela pregrmili smo i to. Zasad sam dobro, iako još nije gotovo, i Boga molim da ovaj put ipak sve završi u redu i kako treba...
A onda konačno slijedi moj IVF... MOJ DOBITNI IVF... Jer nakon svega proživljenog osjećam se jača, otpornija i spremnija za sve izazove koji me čekaju na putu... do bebe. Osjetila sam koliko boli neuspjeh, ali i koliko je bitno nadati se, vjerovati i biti jak... do kraja.... Pa i dalje ako treba... Jer sreća je tu negdje... MORA jednom pogoditi i nas. 

Pa neka ovo bude početak nečeg novog, ljepšeg i optimističnijeg... Neka nam donese pad ovog groznog zakona... neka naš forum zasja sa nizom plusića,  pozitivnih beta i puno preslatkih trbuščića.

Neka nam ovo proljeće donese puno veselja i životne radosti.

Ljubim vas sve i mislim na vas.  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

denny   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Denny  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

denny  :Heart:  :Heart:  cuvaj se, ne naprezi oko i ne placi molim te  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## matto

Draga, dobro došla 
kako je dobro čitati nekog s toliko snage i optimizma,

----------


## Pinky

matto, kad si bila na 3. ivf-u? mislila sam da se nas dvi pratimo, blizancice moja  :Razz:   :Heart:

----------


## matto

> matto, kad si bila na 3. ivf-u? mislila sam da se nas dvi pratimo, blizancice moja



Draga Pynky,bila sam u veljači na IVF-u, nisam stigla pisati od glavobolja zbog terapije  decaptetil + menopur, kratki protokol, i cestih UZV uglavnom rezultat vidiš u potpisu. No, mislim da sam tebi poslala kratku pp o ishodu, vjerojatno nije stigla zbog novog ruha foruma. 

Na početku pratila me ushićenost što idem na „pravi IVF“ :Very Happy:  prva dva su bila s femarom ovaj posljednji mi je izgledao ozbiljniji, očekivala sam više i na kraju razočarenje :Sad: . 

  Trenutačno, ne znam što dalje iako je doc. rekao da ga zovem za dva mjeseca pa ćemo nešto smisliti mislim da ću zvati ranije, jer jednostavno mirnija sam kad znam kako dalje nego da živim u neizvjesnosti i konačno financijska strana treba razmijeniti marke u kune prije postupka. 

  Vidim u tvom popisu u tijeku je prirodni ICSI, je li s femarom ili bez ikakve terapije, no kako god bilo želim ti sreću i plusić na testu i naravno da me ne pratiš s ishodom trećeg postupka, ma mora netko uspjeti i iz tog prirodnog IVF-a, miša mu  :Yes:

----------


## Pinky

lol i ja sam trebala u veljaci ali sam se prehladila, tako da se stvarno pratimo...
meni ce ovo biti zadnji za neko vrijeme u cita, isusila se bušta totalno...

isla sam na femara/menopur. na punkciji 4 folikula, 4 js, 3 nikakve, jedna se oplodila. vracen osmostanicni junacina 3 dan... danas mi je 5dpt

----------


## matto

> lol i ja sam trebala u veljaci ali sam se prehladila, tako da se stvarno pratimo...
> meni ce ovo biti zadnji za neko vrijeme u cita, isusila se bušta totalno...
> 
> isla sam na femara/menopur. na punkciji 4 folikula, 4 js, 3 nikakve, jedna se oplodila. vracen osmostanicni junacina 3 dan... danas mi je 5dpt


Pinky,  :Heart:  pratimo se mi, pratimo., i kod mene prosli put na femari + menopur, pet jajnih stanica, tri nezrele/prezrele više ne znam, dvije oplodjene jedna odlična, svi prezradovoljni, druga vrlo dobra, pa  :Sad: , 
tako draga ne brini nek je jedan a vrijedan, kako kaže sestra Janja, i neka već jednom netko uspije iz prirodnih, pa vrijeme je

----------


## Blekonja

matto  :Sad:  ne odustaj, nećemo nikad odustati.... moramo i mi vidjeti tu pozitivnu betu kad tad

ajme cure moje i ja sam na Femari i baš razmišljam koliko ću ih ja imati i kakve će biti, o Bože  :Grin:  nadam se da ću ići stopama naše Bublice  :Klap: 

u srijedu sam na uzv pa ćemo vidjeti (ne mogu dočekati)  :Wink: 

matto i pinky koliko ste menopura dobile i pretpostavljam da su išle nakon što prestaneš s Femarom???

----------


## bublica3

*Denny* draga  ~~~~~ želim ti brzi oporavak!!  :Heart:

----------


## matto

Blekonja :Love: , draga pa ti imas pet godina manje od nas i ne možeš računati da će ti reakcija biti slična nego će biti bolja, vidjet ćeš u srijedu da sam bila u pravu.
Moja terapija je bila 15 tabletica femare i 12 menopura (po tri svaki dan od petog dana ciklusa), e da i dvije cetrotide koje ti foikule drže pod kontrolom da ne prsnu prije vremena :Wink: , meni osobno jako drage jer nisma brinula hoće li folikuli popucati prije punkcije, 
samo hrabro bit će to dobro i naravno nema odustajanja

----------


## Pinky

ja sam sad imala 15 tabletica, nakon kojih je bilo 6 folikula na 1. uzvu (sto je za mene super rezultat, ne bi ih toliko imala ni na 20ak inekcija) pa smo dodali po 2 menopura dnevno da ne nestanu, ukupno 6 menopura. 4 folikula prezivila do punkcije 

ali ko sto je matto rekla, mi smo stare koke, ti ces bolje  :Heart:

----------


## goa

Evo da pozdravim našu dragu *Denny ,* sretna što se vratila kući, nakon svega jača i spremna za dalje, sad odmaraj, draga, zasluženo, uskoro ćeš po svoju bebicu!
*Pinky*, za tvog osmostaničnog junačinu ( simpatičan mi taj naziv za poludit !) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek se i mama drži junački još ovih par dana!
*Zlatice*, kako ti i tvoja mrvica? Ništa nam ne javljaš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!
*Blekonja, Crvenkapice, Diana,*škicnite na Nakon transfera, diže moral i daje snage  :Klap:  !
*Matto,*baš sam se pitala gdje si i kako si, uvijek se rado sjetim divne uspavanke tvoje bake..

----------


## Kadauna

*EVO NOVA AKCIJA!

**AKO  STE  BILI U POSTUPKU NAKON  DONOŠENJA ZAKONA I AKO JOŠ NISTE napravile , MOLIMO DA** ISPUNITE UPITNIK  USPJEŠNOSTI (u mom potpisu)   ... VRLO SU NAM BITNI  PODACI KAKO  BISMO IZNIJELI "PODATKE STVARNIH PACIJENATA" * 

A DETALJE POGLEDAJTE I OVDJE: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54392-JO%C5%A0-JEDNA-AKCIJA!-VA%C5%BDNO!-sakupimo-svoje-neovisne-statistike!

----------


## Kadauna

> *EVO NOVA AKCIJA!
> 
> **AKO  STE  BILI U POSTUPKU NAKON  DONOŠENJA ZAKONA I AKO to JOŠ NISTE učinile , MOLIMO DA** ISPUNITE UPITNIK  USPJEŠNOSTI (u mom potpisu)   ... VRLO SU NAM BITNI  PODACI KAKO  BISMO IZNIJELI "PODATKE STVARNIH PACIJENATA" * 
> 
> A DETALJE POGLEDAJTE I OVDJE: 
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54392-JO%C5%A0-JEDNA-AKCIJA!-VA%C5%BDNO!-sakupimo-svoje-neovisne-statistike!


evo s potpisom

----------


## Pinky

kadauna, jeste li rijesili problem koji se javljao kada je ista osoba pokusala  vise puta ispuniti upitnik (ja sam bila na 3 postupka a upitnik mi nije dao upisati slijedeca dva jer sam prvi bila upisala)?

----------


## Kadauna

> kadauna, jeste li rijesili problem koji se javljao kada je ista osoba pokusala  vise puta ispuniti upitnik (ja sam bila na 3 postupka a upitnik mi nije dao upisati slijedeca dva jer sam prvi bila upisala)?



YES, ako ima kakvih problema, JAVI na PP ili meni ili Pino.. 
PINKY... SRETNO, my dear!

----------


## zlatica

pozdrav svim suborcima!
Ja vadim betu u petak.Simptoma nema,bolne grudi(od prije),najsličnije pms-u.Neću gatat ni analizirat ništa...kako bude,uhvatim se u razmišljanjima i ubrzanom lupanju srca..još ću umrit!
Goa kako ti,jeli imaš kakvih slatko-trudničkih smetnji?
Veliki pozdrav Natici,Gargamelici,Primi.
Sretno Pinky,Diani i svim čekalicama!

----------


## diana

* Goa* sve ti ja teme obidjem i procitam  :Smile:  puno mi pomogne ovaj forum i moje suborke  :Smile:  ja sam jos uvijek na bocanju, do 09 Aprila, a onda na prvi UZV kod dr.P. pa vidimo sta dalje, vjerovatno cu poceti i bocanje s Gonalom poslije 09-og , koje inekcije vise bole; decapeptyl ili gonal ? Evo danas mm dao petu po redu, jos 11 pa u Cito  :Smile:  *zlatice* sretno od srca, javi nam se sto prije pa da slavimo, opusti se draga sve ce biti uredu  :Smile:

----------


## zlatica

Ja sam imala Decapeptyl (peeeeče)i Menopur(manje peče)!S tim da mi je dala jednom đežurna sestra Decapeptyl u guzu i prošlo je bezbolno!Preporučujem!
Nadam se priživit do petka i javit rezultate!

----------


## Pinky

zlatice, izvadi decapeptyl pola sata prije bodanja iz frizidera i daji ga sto mozes polakse, nista nece peci. ja sam se bola u stomak

----------


## bublica3

*Pinky*, dobar ti je avatar!!!!   :Yes: 

svim čekalicama želim puno sreće!

----------


## matto

> Evo da pozdravim našu dragu *Denny ,* sretna što se vratila kući, nakon svega jača i spremna za dalje, sad odmaraj, draga, zasluženo, uskoro ćeš po svoju bebicu!
> *Pinky*, za tvog osmostaničnog junačinu ( simpatičan mi taj naziv za poludit !) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek se i mama drži junački još ovih par dana!
> *Zlatice*, kako ti i tvoja mrvica? Ništa nam ne javljaš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!
> *Blekonja, Crvenkapice, Diana,*škicnite na Nakon transfera, diže moral i daje snage  !
> *Matto,*baš sam se pitala gdje si i kako si, uvijek se rado sjetim divne uspavanke tvoje bake..


Draga Goa hvala što misliš na mene, raduje me tvoj potpis,
 poskočila bih ali nemam smajlića, 
i vjerujem da će i druge cure polako za tobom mijenjati potpise  
evo Pinky, no prva Zlatica, pa Pinky pa Blekonja, a ja polažem nade u srpanj,
oprostite ako sam nekog zaboravila malo sam odmarala od svega

----------


## zlatica

Drage cure sutra vadim betu pa ne znam di mi je najbolje ić?Je li se dugo čeka nalaz na firule? U Analize?

----------


## bublica3

*zlatica*, na firule tamo kraj prve pomoči je na uputnicu, a čeka se od prilike do 12 -12:30. Privatno u lab Lore Dukić koji se nalazi u zgradi Cito poliklinike, čim uđeš prva vrata lijevo. Cijena 130 kn, a čekaš koji sat. U Analize ti je sluplje.

*SRETNO~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## zlatica

Hvala *Bublice*!usput gdje si ti vadila da znam koji je sretan lab? :Yes:

----------


## bublica3

draga zlatica u Lore Dukić

----------


## matto

dobro jutro, 
Zlatice sretno nastavi sretni niz trudnica iz Splita,
Blekonja draga pa gdje si ti? kako je prošao uzv? nadam se da je raspoloženje za  :Very Happy: , je li zatišje na ovom dijelu foruma pred buru veslja....

----------


## zlatica

Hvala *Matto*nadam se da hoću da osvitlimo obraz i kbc!
Sretno i *Pinky*koja isto uskoro vadi betu?!
*blekonja,Diana,Crvenkapice*sretno i veseloooooo!
*Goa*kako si ti,uživaš?a lipo li ti je..........kad je uzv?

----------


## Pinky

> *zlatica*, na firule tamo kraj prve pomoči je na uputnicu, a čeka se od prilike do 12 -12:30. Privatno u lab Lore Dukić koji se nalazi u zgradi Cito poliklinike, čim uđeš prva vrata lijevo. Cijena 130 kn, a čekaš koji sat. U Analize ti je sluplje.
> 
> *SRETNO~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


ma ta analiza me vise *nece* vidit. prvi ivf- vadim ja betu u njih, u 8 ujutro,kazu rezultati ce doci mailom u 14 (!!!!). kazem ja - nemam net u matere, briga njih... mogu li ih nazvati? ne mogu, nista priko telefona. mogu mi faksirati, kazu. a di majke ti??? ok, kazu oni, onda moram doci u 14 po nalaze... na kraju sam molila susjede da me puste na net... 140 kn, imala sam fleku ko najveci junkie slijedecih 20 dana..

beta je bila pozitivna, pa sam opet vadila za 2 dana kod njih. kad su mi vidili modrozelenu fleku crvenili se... rezultat mailom, opet.
ali, isla sam doma pa kontam ok...
dosla cuvena 2 sata, ja na iglama, mail prazan... zovem ih, kazu sorry, zaboravili, evo sad cemo.
ja cekam....cekam....20 dugih minuta...nista...
zovem ih opet, a ona kaze: uppppppps zaboravili, skuzajte, evo sad cemo.... pa cekam, cekam, jos 15 min...
na kraju sam pola ljeta hodala okolo sa ljubicastozelenorozozutim krugovima oko obje vene...

ZA 142 KUNE???? NIKAD VISE!!!

sad sam uzela uputnicu, besplatno, kbc, ako je rezultat u 12.30 brzi su od analize.

----------


## Pinky

sretno zlatice, pliz nastavi niz  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretno zlatice.....

----------


## goa

> *Goa*kako si ti,uživaš?a lipo li ti je..........kad je uzv?


Evo da i ja potvrdim da mi je laboratorij Lore Dukić donio sreću, 130 kn, ali stvarno brzo gotovo, bez ikakve gnjavaže..
Ja sam inače baš loše zadnja 3 dana, tako da malo i pišem, počele su mučnine, ali bome nisu jutarnje, već cjelodnevne, ne povraćam, ali stalno imam osjećaj kao da hoću tako da sam beskorisna i loše volje, ali triba izdržati!
Na UZV sam bila jučer, vidjela sam odjeke srca, to je mala mrvica od svega milimetar i pol, a sada imam i noćne more jer, naravno, dr. mi je predložio prenatalne testove, a to baš nisu ugodna razmišljanja i ugodne odluke..
Idemo malo u vikendicu  na 5-6 dana pa se neću javljati, a svima vam želim da nastavite niz,*Zlatici, Crvenkapici, Pinky..*Ma neka vam svima uskoro bude muka po cijeli dan  :Grin: !

----------


## Blekonja

hej cure evo me..... nisam vas zaboravila nego nisam stigla pisat...evo ovakvo je stanje kaže dr. zadovoljan je s folikulima, endometrij je još tanak za 7 dan (ali sam još malo curkala pa valjda zbog toga), mislio mi je dati koji Menopur, ali nije (ne želi me puno filat Menopurima jer sam u 12. misecu bila stimulirana pa da ne pretjerujemo, kaže) do petka kaže ništa nećemo radit, sinoć popila  zadnju Femaru, sutra ujutro sam opet na uzv pa ćemo vidit kakvo će biti stanje .... cure držite mi fige da sve bude ok......
goa slatke su to mučnine  :Grin: 
matto  :Kiss: 
zlatice svu sreću ti želim  :Heart: 
pinky još malo, još malo 
bublice draga pozz i tebi
denny  :Love:  za uspješan oporavak 
crvenkapica, diana, sve ostale cure  :Love:  vas sve

----------


## diana

*Blekonja*...drzim ti fige  :Smile:  sve najbolje od srca, samo se opusti draga  :Smile:  moj prvi uzv se lagano priblizava, bocamo se za sada pa vidimo dalje, danas dosla M,bas kako je i planirano  :Smile:  sretno curke  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*blekonja  sretno.....
goa i tebi draga saljam veliki  ....moja kuma je govorila  da joj je stalno  muka ali ne povraca...samo pojede nesto   na silu sitno i mucnina prođe.....
pinky    pa kad je tvoja beta  ..sretno 
zlatica 
bubillice,matto,diana, denny  
*

----------


## Pinky

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima  :Heart: 

ja vadim krv u utorak iza uskrsa, pa sto bude, bude... nadam se da ce biti nesto.. velika beta... :Grin:  

nema me do utorka navecer pa vam sretan i plodan uskrs zelim!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bublica3

*Pinky* Sretan Uskrs i tebi draga da bude sretan sretan sretan presretan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## matto

Drage cure, sretan Uskrs svima,  :Heart: 
i Pinky uskrsni utrorak plodan, sretan presretan, želim vijdeti beturinu u utorak kad stgnem na posao :Shock:  i šokirat se ali ono pozotovno,
Blekonja surer, što nema menopura, znači da se i bez njih dovoljno dobro razvijaju :Wink: , Goa uživaj u trudnoći, a mučnine su dobar znak bebica raste :Love: 
Zlatice, Diana, Deny, ostale cure  :Heart:

----------


## zlatica

moja beta 1.20...ništa,ovaj put ništa!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bublica3

*zlatica*  :Sad:   :Sad:  žao mi je. Odmori se pa u nove pobjede. 

Upornost se isplati!

----------


## Pinky

> *zlatica*   žao mi je. Odmori se pa u nove pobjede. 
> 
> Upornost se isplati!


x bas mi je za  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## matto

:Love: žao mi je, mora jednom biti, vjerujem u to

----------


## vesnare

*Zlatice* drži se i ne odustaj :Love: 
baš sam se nadala da će se pozitivan niz nastaviti...

----------


## diana

*Zlatice* zao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:  al nepredaj se draga, glavu gore i u nove pobjede, ljubim te  :Love:

----------


## diana

*Drage moje curke*, zelim vam sretan i radostan Uskrs , ljubim vas sve  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

zlatice  :Sad:  baš mi je žao  :Love:  te

ja bila na uzv imamo ih 6, od 9 do 11 mm (to je valjda ok, šta ja znam), krenuli s 2 menopura od danas (i prvi put sam se piknila sama :Very Happy: ) u nedjelju na Uskrs  :Rolling Eyes:  (žao mi je mog dragog dr., ali šta ću) ponovo uzv pa ćemo vidit kako napredujemo!!!!
cmok svima

----------


## Pinky

pa ti me kopiras u potpunosti, od broja femara, preko broja folikula, pa do dodanih menopura!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu beturinu 
bravo za bodanje!!!

----------


## vesnare

Blekonja super za 6 folikula - neka budu lijepe js!
Držim fige i vibram u tvom pravcu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## gargamelica

Zlatice zao mi je, ali sad u nove pobjede  :Wink:

----------


## diana

Curke, jedno pitanje, dali na punkciji u Cito daju nesto za bolove? skroz te uspavaju ili ?? prvi mi je put pa me strah.. hvala  :Smile:

----------


## zlatica

Hvala svima na izrazima potpore!Mislim da nema potrebe naglašavat koliko to znači.
Diana za Cito ne znam ali mislim da je kao i u kbc daju ti neki omamljujući koktel tako da ne osjećaš bol,tek nelagodu!Sretno!
Sretno Pinky,Blekonja,bit će dobro :Wink:

----------


## Blekonja

> *Hvala svima na izrazima potpore!Mislim da nema potrebe naglašavat koliko to znači.*
> Diana za Cito ne znam ali mislim da je kao i u kbc daju ti neki omamljujući koktel tako da ne osjećaš bol,tek nelagodu!Sretno!
> Sretno Pinky,Blekonja,bit će dobro


X potpisujem meni su dali omamljujući koktel, osjetila kao što kaže zlatica samo nelagodu i laganu bol u jednom trenutku koja kratko traje, ali pošto si zamatan ne obraćaš puno pažnju na to, ja ću i sad tražit isto  :Grin: 
ja sam recimo bila prilično zamantana (Janja kad mi je dala inekciju kaže " a ti si  meni onako nježnica tebe bi ovo moglo  prilično zamantat" tako je i bilo), a najbolji primjer  za to je da od Cita živim 150 metara, a ja sam u tom razmaku u autu i do stana pitala MM tri puta koliko je bilo stanica  :Laughing:  
zlatica  :Love:  i hvala tebi na podršci  :Smile: 
sunčani pozz svima i da ponosno objavljujem dala sam si danas drugi put inekciju sama jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## matto

> Curke, jedno pitanje, dali na punkciji u Cito daju nesto za bolove? skroz te uspavaju ili ?? prvi mi je put pa me strah.. hvala


   kao iskusna Citašica mogu reći da u slučaju blago stimuliranog IVF-a (femara + menopur) gdje se očekuje manji broj folikula dobiješ voltaren i još nešto i punkcija ne boli. 
U slučaju stimuliranog IVF-a dobiješ injekciju od koje ne znaš "jesi li došla ili pošla", :Rolling Eyes:  a tako je meni  bilo. 
Naime, mm i Janja su mi pomagali da se obučem za doma, a ja mislila spremaju me za punkciju, :Laughing:  

neće dopustiti da te boli, ne brini i sretno :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

pinky javi ti nama pozitivnu betu, pa da te i u tome kopiram  :Grin: !!!!! SRETNO DRAGA  :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

> kao iskusna Citašica mogu reći da u slučaju blago stimuliranog IVF-a (femara + menopur) gdje se očekuje manji broj folikula dobiješ voltaren i još nešto i punkcija ne boli. 
> U slučaju stimuliranog IVF-a dobiješ injekciju od koje ne znaš "jesi li došla ili pošla", a tako je meni  bilo. 
> Naime, mm i Janja su mi pomagali da se obučem za doma, a ja mislila spremaju me za punkciju, 
> 
> neće dopustiti da te boli, ne brini i sretno



auuuuuu ja sam sad femara+menopur znači ništa od "mantanja", nadam se da ću preživit  :Grin: 
ni ja matto ne znam kako sam gaćice obukla.... ja mislim da sam sama ili možda samo mislim da sam sama (još nisam načisto)  :Laughing:

----------


## matto

Zaboravih napisati da je meni mm nakon punkcije rekao kako će on popiti kavu dok se ja vratim u stvarni svijet. I kako ja sam mu se smješkala i klimala glavom. Na povratku doma staje on na crpki OMV da kupi kavu a ja ga još zbunjena pitam "a gdje je tebi kava",    :Laughing:  :Laughing: 


_/ovo je za Zlaticu da joj razbijemo tremu/_

----------


## diana

Hvala curke, ohrabrile ste me  :Smile:  Ja sam u dugom stimuliranom postupku...punkcija za oko dvije sedmice al je vec sad razmisljam kako cu ja to  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

> Zaboravih napisati da je meni mm nakon punkcije rekao kako će on popiti kavu dok se ja vratim u stvarni svijet. I kako ja sam mu se smješkala i klimala glavom. Na povratku doma staje on na crpki OMV da kupi kavu a ja ga još zbunjena pitam "a gdje je tebi kava",   
> 
> 
> _/ovo je za Zlaticu da joj razbijemo tremu/_


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: sve znam......e i da sjećam se da sam ja sjedila u onoj čekaoni u Cita i blesila u mm i sestru ona je njemu objašnjavala šta i kako sad kad dođem kući i točno znam da sam imala onu blentavu polusmješkajućise facu (ne znam kako, ali to mi je ostalo u glavi, toga se baš sjećam interesantno)...ma ludo skroz  :Grin:

----------


## Blekonja

ne brini diana sve će biti u redu!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## matto

Blekonja, danima sam se pokušavala sjetiti kako sam došla do sale, a i dan danas mi je ostala nepoznanica to s gaćama :Laughing:  :Laughing: . 



  No ne brini ti svakako imaš šest folikula što je sasvim dovoljno za koktel, Janja će to tebi spraviti vjerujem :Wink: . Ja sam dva puta bila na voltarenu + još jedna injekcija ne zna što u njoj dođe, vjeruj osjetiš samo lagani pik i za čas je sve gotovo,
meni je draži taj volteren jer sam s njim bila svjesna, a nakon kotelčića danima sam se pokušavala prisjetiti punkcije, ali uzalud, a to s gaćicama je bilo najgore, ne vjerujem da sam ih ja tako smantana obukla sama :Embarassed:

----------


## zlatica

nasmijale ste me  :Grin: i ja sam se pripoznala u tim smišno-omamljenim zgodama,u jednom trenutku sam rekla doktoru -mislila sam da će bolit a meni je lipo  :Laughing: .........ali ne triba meni razbijat tremu nego Diani (ona ide na punkciju).
Diana kao što vidiš stvarno nemamo loša iskustva!
Matto jeli Decapeptyl i Menopur ful stimulacija?Nakon koliko se može ova blaža Klomifen ili Femara i kakvi rezultati okvirno(u broju js)za očekivat?

----------


## diana

Hvala *Blekonja*  :Smile:  E *matto* bas si me nasmijala, pa taj koktel bas "dobar", e neka i mene tako omami  :Smile:

----------


## diana

Hvala *zlatice,* ma vi ste curke legende, sta bih ja bez vas  :Smile:  ljubim vas  :Smile:

----------


## matto

joj Zlatice ne znam šta mi bi možda od smijeha,  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: 
decaptetil i menopur ti je puna stimulacija ili stimulirani postupak ( u ovisnosti kad počinješ s decaptetilom protokol može biti kratki ili dugi i to kratki: decaptetil od trećeg dana ciklusa, a dugi, ovisi decaptetil možda negdje oko 21 dana ciklusa i dok liječnik odredi). 

Ponovno u postupak mislim da možeš optimalno za tri mjeseca ili dok prođu tri ciklusa no to svakako ovisi o liječniku, negdje je i šest mjeseci pauze (npr. u Mariboru, tako su mi rekle druge cure, ja sam bila samo na Citu). Kada je riječ o broju jajnih stanica, sasvim solidan broj se može postići i u blažim stimulacijama femara, klomifen, menopur, gonal (ja sam npr. imala pet i kod mene nije bilo neke velike razlike u broju folikula i jajnih stanica od postupaka do postupka). Mislim, ali nisma sigruna, da je Blekonja pauzirala od postupka do postupka tri mjeseca, no ona će svakako bolje znati...     






> nasmijale ste me i ja sam se pripoznala u tim smišno-omamljenim zgodama,u jednom trenutku sam rekla doktoru -mislila sam da će bolit a meni je lipo .........ali ne triba meni razbijat tremu nego Diani (ona ide na punkciju).
> Diana kao što vidiš stvarno nemamo loša iskustva!
> Matto jeli Decapeptyl i Menopur ful stimulacija?Nakon koliko se može ova blaža Klomifen ili Femara i kakvi rezultati okvirno(u broju js)za očekivat?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Hvala svima na izrazima potpore!Mislim da nema potrebe naglašavat koliko to znači.
> Diana za Cito ne znam ali mislim da je kao i u kbc daju ti neki omamljujući koktel tako da ne osjećaš bol,tek nelagodu!Sretno!
> Sretno Pinky,Blekonja,bit će dobro


zao mi je draga.     :Love: ..  .bit ce    drugi put...

----------


## crvenkapica77

zlatice......ti si radila   ivf u  kbc split  jel tako?
koja ti je bila stimulacija,   i stvarno te nije bolila  punkcija,  jel to toliko smanta kao sto pricate?

----------


## zlatica

> zlatice......ti si radila   ivf u  kbc split  jel tako?
> koja ti je bila stimulacija,   i stvarno te nije bolila  punkcija,  jel to toliko smanta kao sto pricate?


jesam u kbc sam radila,stimulacija (Decapeptyl i Menopur).Nije,ovo gore napisano od Matto,Blekonje i mene(a i drugih cura) su ti istinita svjedočanstva nismo karikirale!  :Yes:

----------


## Denny

> Blekonja, danima sam se pokušavala sjetiti kako sam došla do sale, a i dan danas mi je ostala nepoznanica to s gaćama 
> 
> 
> 
>   No ne brini ti svakako imaš šest folikula što je sasvim dovoljno za koktel, Janja će to tebi spraviti vjerujem. Ja sam dva puta bila na voltarenu + još jedna injekcija ne zna što u njoj dođe, vjeruj osjetiš samo lagani pik i za čas je sve gotovo,
> meni je draži taj volteren jer sam s njim bila svjesna, a nakon kotelčića danima sam se pokušavala prisjetiti punkcije, ali uzalud, a to s gaćicama je bilo najgore, ne vjerujem da sam ih ja tako smantana obukla sama


Hvala na savjetima cure! Meni se sad čini da je tu najvažnije opustit se i obuć lipe gaćice...  :Laughing:  

E da, tu sam, živa! I dalje me malo boli i malo sam u panici da se nešto opet ne iskomplicira, ali doktor je rekao da je sve dobro, a onda je valjda tako!  :Very Happy: 
Pratim vas koliko mogu, tj. koliko smim, jer još se moram čuvat, ali napokon ide na bolje, hvala ti Bože! Još uvik se ne mogu opustit, izludila sam i sebe i muža i najrađe bi svaki dan išla na kontrolu, ali polako se ipak uhvatim u razmišljanju o Gonalima, stanicama, punkciji... i prvo mi padnu na pamet ti vaši kokteli i gaćice...  :Laughing: 

Zlatice, jako mi je žao. Nadam se da ćeš nam brzo ponovo u akciju i da ćeš nam uskoro ipak postat trbušasta!  :Love: 

A vidi u *Pinky* dobrog avatara! Ta buba mi baš nekako djeluje samouvjerena i  pobjednička!  :Yes:

----------


## Blekonja

hej draga dennyice, super da si bolje i da nam se vraćaš, dobri duše PUS-a!!!! a kad ti tek počneš nama prepričavat svoje dogodovštine sa punkcije, e to će tek bit ludnica!! jedva čekam!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Denny

Blekonja draga, ti uvik za blagdane u akciju! Ali neka, kad te već Božić zaobišao, neka ti onda Uskrs donese sreću kao i našoj bublici!!!  :Smile:  Pa ćeš nam onda za idući Božić slat čestitke iz rodilišta! (ako budeš imala vrimena, hehe!)

----------


## Denny

Dragi moji,
*SRETAN VAM I BLAGOSLOVLJEN USKRS!*  
*Neka nam donese novi život, nove nade i puno prekrasnih troznamenkastih beta!* 

Posebne vibrice za našu *Pinky* i njenog malog junačinu da nam dokažu koliko se upornost isplati i razvesele nas veeelikom betom... ovaj put ništa ispod tri znamenke! :Heart: 
I *Blekonji* za današnji uzv da bude puna košara uskršnjih jajnih stanica!  :Zaljubljen: 

*I svima neka je sretno, u kojoj god fazi bili, da nam se što prije ispuni naša najveća želja!*

Meni je ove godine jedina želja da oko bude ok, jer beba ionako uskoro stiže, u to ne sumnjam!  :Grin:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*sretan  vam uskrs  


*

----------


## crvenkapica77

*



Nije USKRS  cestitka, ni dar  skupi,niti nesto sto se  kupi.....
To je molitva i blagoslov od Boga, da svatko jos vise  voli bliznjega svoga!

**Sretan  Uskrs
*

----------


## Natica

Cure, SRETAN USKRS vama, vašim muževima i svima koji su uz vas i daju vam podršku!!! I našim doktorima, naravno  :Smile: !

----------


## Ordep

sretan vam Uskrs cure moje i da ove godine dođete sve do vaših mirišljavih smotuljaka od srca vam želimo :Heart: 
pinky za malenu junačinu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen:

----------


## LEA.st

> Cure, SRETAN USKRS vama, vašim muževima i svima koji su uz vas i daju vam podršku!!! I našim doktorima, naravno !


 Baš si lipo napisala, *Natice*, ne bi ni ja bolje  :Laughing: . Poseban pozdrav i čestitke za Uskrs cijelom MPO timu sa Firula.

----------


## crvenkapica77

*pinky   * jel   ono beta sutra??   ~~~~~~~~~ *SRETNO~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Pinky

je, sutra cemo znati.... uf....
hvala na vibrama  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno draga moja!!!! 
ako ćeš ići u Cita vadit i bit tamo oko 8,00 možda se i sretnemo ja sam  u 8,00 na uzv

----------


## matto

Dobro jutro, komp. palim u iščekivanju bete naše drage Pinky :Kiss: , i držim palčeve, nadam se da ćemo jutros na ovom dijelu foruma poskočiti :Very Happy: 
Blekonja puno sreće na UZV danas ....folkulići rastite :Klap: ,
Denny :Zaljubljen: , uskoro ćemo vibrati za tebe vjerujem,
ostale curke bile u akciji ili ne  :Love: , ugodan početak radnog tjedna

----------


## vesnare

*Blekonja* ne javljaš se kakvo je stanje sa folikulima? Inače, ja sam bila na femari plus gonali i Janja mi dala obje injekcije - dakle i voltaren i onu neku za omamljivanje (bilo mi nekih 10-ak folikula), ali na kraju 8 js, pa možda i ti dobiješ obje :Wink: 
*Pinky* i ovdje držim fige i jedva čekam tvoju veliku betu :Smile:

----------


## Denny

Jutro cure!  :Bye: 
Evo i ja grickam nokte (a inače to nikad ne radim) i gledam u ovu Pinkyinu bubu, tako mi izgleda nekako trudno...  :Yes:  Ma znam da bi ona volila da se ne nadamo previše, ali šta mogu, to je jače od mene... 

*Blekonja* nadam se da je sve ok ~~~~~~~  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pinky

moja beta nula....

----------


## matto

joj Pinky, žao mi je  :Love: 
u grlu me stislo, jer poznam taj osjećaj...

----------


## Natica

Pinky, baš mi je žao. Glavu gore!

----------


## crvenkapica77

nije fer................ :Sad:

----------


## vesnare

*Pinky* znam kako ti je - iako imam jednog anđela, kad sam vidjela minus na testu, baš mi je bilo ono - pa sve su trudne, samo ja nisam...
Ne daj se - idemo dalje!

----------


## gargamelica

pinky bas mi je zao :Sad:  ali sad jos hrabrije naprijed 

Ja sam danas napokon počela s decapeptylom i toliko sam se nacekala da još ne vjerujem .
Zna li mozda tko smije li se paralelno s hormonima piti antihistaminik jer me alergija unistila,jutros od zbunjenosti zaboravila pitat Dr. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zlatica

*Pinky* žao mi je : -(  ali idemo dalje...svakim neuspjehom smo valjda korak bliže....
*Gargamelice*evo i ovdje  :Klap:  šta si konačno krenila!

----------


## Natica

Gargamelice, napokon! imaš pp

----------


## goa

Drage moje cure, upalila sam kompjutor po povratku puna nade, nažalost, nadanja mi se nisu ostvarila  :Sad: * Zlatice, Pinky*  :Love: , nemam riječi koje bih vam uputila..
A *Crvenkapica* i njena beta, kad je, nisam u tijeku..
Svima vam šaljem  :Kiss: , nedostajale ste mi..

----------


## Pinky

odlucila sam malo se maknuti sa foruma i uzivati u proljecu, rasteretiti mozak od beta, inekcija, milinovica, postupaka, zakona...
svima zelim puuuuuuuuuuuuuuno srece i uspjeha i nadam se da ce crvenkapica otvoriti novi val pozitivnih beta!

cujemo se

----------


## diana

*Pinky* draga zao mi je  :Sad:  ..negubi nadu...idemo dalje u nove pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## matto

> odlucila sam malo se maknuti sa foruma i uzivati u proljecu, rasteretiti mozak od beta, inekcija, milinovica, postupaka, zakona...
> svima zelim puuuuuuuuuuuuuuno srece i uspjeha i nadam se da ce crvenkapica otvoriti novi val pozitivnih beta!
> 
> cujemo se


Draga Pinky,  :Love: nakon svega takva odluka je jako dobra, želim da se odmoriš od svega  
jer dođe vrijeme za predah i "sunčanu stranu ulice", kako sam napisala na drugom dijelu foruma
mogu ti reći da ću i ja tvojim stopama ako ne na duže vrijeme ono do povratka doc. P. na posao, 
u proljeće tako su lijepi Ston, Dubrovnik, Cavtat

----------


## matto

*priču sam napisala na jednom drugom forumu, no moja je pa mi to daje za pravo da je objavim i ovdje za vas ako se odlučite poći: * 

*Sunčanom stranom ulice*

Na ulici, jutros ne dotiču me mlade trudnice s trbusima, prolazim mimo njih kao i pred ostalih prolaznika. 

Na izlozima velikim slovima označena sniženja dječje odjeće ne privlače moju pažnju i ni nakraj pameti mi nije ući tamo i kupiti plave cipele za dječaka koji je još plan na papiru, suma injekcija, lijekova, planirana stimulacija, neodređen netko. 

Pored mene prolaze mame i guraju kolica s dječicom, ne gledam u njihova vesela lica i ne dopuštam im da mi se smješkaju od toga bih mogla dobiti inspiraciju pa početi računati planirati, folikule, jajne stanice, oplođene, neoplođene, u nedogled….

No kroz procvalo granje probija se proljetno sunce i gledam: više je sunca na drugoj strani ulice, sačekam strpljivo u redu, prelazim na drugu stranu, 

*idem sunčanom stranom ulice....*

----------


## bublica3

Pinky   :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

A šta je dr P. i kad se vraća?

*Pinky*, dobra odluka. Odmori se od svega, napuni baterije i vrati nam se svježija i spremna za dalje. Sretno draga! 
Stvarno smo preopterećeni više, evo ja još nisam ni počela, a već imam ogromni grč u želucu. Tako bi volila zaboravit sve šta znam, i krenuti u postupak kao neka tinejđerica koja pojma nema o neplodnosti, PCOS-u, gonalima, betama... I samo da padnem u nesvjest kad vidim pozitivan test... od straha šta će reći momak, tata, mama... (slučaj moje susjede, blago joj!)  :Grin:

----------


## TwistedQ

Pinky  :Love:

----------


## matto

> A šta je dr P. i kad se vraća?


mislim da se dr. P. vraća 12.04. jer sam ovaj tjedan planirala u Split na razgovor za idući postupak ( moja nestrpljivost), no on mi je napisao u mailu da ga neće biti do 12. 04., pa ću malo pričekati,  :Cekam: 
Denny, to znači od ponedjeljka je na radnom mjestu,  :Wink:

----------


## diana

Tako je i meni rekao, vraca se 12.04, dr. S. je tu pa idem u Petak kod njega na uzv pa opet kod dr.P.
Curke imam problem, dali se zbog gljivicne infekcije (mislim da to imam) zaustavi s procesom ? Ja sam u dugom protokolu i u Petak mi je prvi uzv, danas me "dole" svrbi i pomalo pece, keksanje bolno (pece), stavljala "Canesten" al nista, jos je tu, mislim da je opet prokleta gljivicna infekcija (to me hoce bas cesto), sta da radim ? kupila sam vaginalete od "kantarionovo ulje" pa cu i to probati....kvragu, bas sad kad sam u postupku  :Sad:  ...samo da mi nekaze dr. u Petak da nije dobro  :Sad:

----------


## IRENA456

draga diana,ja sam ti jedna od onih koja često ima inekcije..
svaki put bi dobila antibiotike ali oni bi mi kratkotrajno pomogi pa sam se odlučila na homeopatske pripravke(čajevi i kapi)
ovo je več 3. mj. kako to koristim i izlječila sam se(bar mi je tako rečeno) i više me ništa ne smeta
nije preporučeno ulazit u postupak s bilo kakvom infekcijom ali isto se posavjetuj s dr.

----------


## IRENA456

inekcije=infekcije
hahaha nisam još popila kavicu

----------


## diana

Hvala *Irena,* ja sam vec u postupku, sve je bilo uredu kad smo poceli ali evo sad....sutra idem u Cito na prvi uzv pa cemo vidjeti sta dr. kaze, cajevi i kapi...jel ti to neko propise ili..??

----------


## goa

I ja sam jedna od onih koje su pravo uzgajalište gljivica, jednom mjesečno-evo njih, nije ni čudo ako ih imaš, postupak je sam po sebi stresan, a one obožavaju stres  :Grin: . Imala sam ih u postupku, pitala dr., rekao canesten, ali sam nekako preskočila i prošle same od sebe, inače, meni uvijek pomogne diflucan-jedna tableta koju popijem i mirna mjesec-dva, ali bez recepta teško ćeš je dobiti. Gljivice nisu opasne, samo su neugodne..E,da, prala sam se kamilicom, to mi je pomagalo, izbaciti slatko, puno jogurta, bar dok ovo prođe..
Tebi je uskoro punkcija, zar ne? Znaš li koliko je folikula otprilike( mada, dr.je tu od oka, meni rekao 15-20, a ono 22 )?
A *Blekonja?* Jedva čekam dobre vijesti!

----------


## goa

Toliku sam storiju napisala, a zaboravila naglasiti ono bitno-neće zbog gljivica obustaviti postupak, ne brini, ali isto ih probaj riješiti..

----------


## Blekonja

evo mene cure moje, čitam ja vas, ali moja situacija je ovih dana bila više nego turbulentna (za  mene barem) tako da dok nisam nešto barem malo konkretnije znala nisam ništa pisala!!! Uglavnom sa nekih početnih Femarskih 7-8 folikula i pazite sad....13 menopura ja sam evo danas DOGURALA DO SAMO JEDNOG JEDINOG FOLIKULA od 18 mm i šiknila večeras sebi štopericu, u subotu ćemo ga kako dr. moj dragi kaže "bocnit" pa ćemo vidjeti što ima unutra, a nadam se jedna lipa zrela jajna stanica koja će se super oploditi i postati jedna lipa slatka bebica  :Razz: .. bilo je tu svega i vađenja estradiola koji je bio sam 400, a trebao je na (tada 2 folikula) biti najmanje 700-1200  :Sad:  ja vam ne trebam pričati kako sam se osjećala, reakcija u  početku dobra, a kasnije ćorak.... zaključili smo da smo taj jedan mogli dobiti i u prirodnom, ali što je tu je nema očajavanja (bar za sad).....eto toliko cure moje zavibrajte mi malo ako ne smijete ovdje barem u  mislima ili na odbrojavanju.......... javim vam se u subotu (nadam se s dobrim vijestima, jer u protivnom ne znam....  :Crying or Very sad: )

pozz svima

----------


## diana

Isto i kod mene *goa,* meni je cudno kad ih nema, vec sam navikla da su tu non stop, pokusacu kupiti u apoteci te tablete, mozda mi daju bez recepta. A probacu i kamilicu..eh, sto kazes, stvarno su dosadne. Hvala za info, bila sam se zabrinula sto se tice postupka...sutra mi je prvi Uzv i 9 dc, po nekom mom proracunu punkcija bi trebala biti sredinom slijedece sedmice al vidjecemo sta ce dr. sutra reci, vjerovatno ce mi i sutra reci koliko folikula..ili je jos rano!? *Blekonja* drzim ti fige, sretno draga :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

blekonjice   sretno u subotu  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zlatica

Blekonja sreeetno i znaš sama da ovdje matematika ne vridi....tako da kreni lipo i veselo!
Ali znate li šta se meni dogodilo...ne bi virovale,e pa sad ću vam ispričat!
Išla ja kod dr B da se dogovorimo oko daljnjih aktivnosti,razgovor teče krajnje ugodno i lipo,na tragu dogovora... (kako sam se potiho i nadala)za možebitni prirodni u 6.mj.i tako...razgovor privodimo kraju kad dr.meni ničim izazvan "ti si Zlatica na forumu".  :Laughing: 
Tako da umjesto zaključka na ovu priču...sljedi pozdrav gore navedenom dr.  :Yes:  i zahvaljujemo mu na odvojenom vremenu da svrati i ovdje!

----------


## crvenkapica77

moja beta opet   0.00

----------


## zlatica

Crvenkapice  :Sad:  nema toga s čim bi te sad mogli utješit.. :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

cure hvala vam na podršci  :Kiss: 
crvenkapica  :Sad:  žao mi je iskreno!!!! 
ne ide nam baš nešto na ovom pdf  :Crying or Very sad:  i baš sam tužna zbog toga

----------


## karmen.

Dobar dan, evo još jedne koja treba vašu pomoć tj. informacije. Obzirom da 2 godine ne dolazi do trudnoće, doktor mi je preporučio da krenem s inseminacijom, pa ako ni to ne bude išlo da idemo na IVF. Zanima me koji je postupak prijave za inseminaciju na KBC Split, koliko se čeka i koje pretrage trebam imati. Zovem tamo ali se nitko ne javlja. Unaprijed zahvaljuem na odgovoru.

----------


## crvenkapica77

karmen sretno  
ja nisam tamo radila AIH pa ne znam  ,javit ce se  vec  neka cura  koja ce ti odgovoriti......
....(da nemas slucajno pogresan broj..??  ..i   mislim da su oni tamo do  15h.)......uglavnom moras doci na razgovor kod doc.
  dr. ce ti reci sve sta trebas  ,koje pretrage po novom zakonu itd.....kad sve skupis.....mislim da  mozes  odmah  sl.ciklus na inseminaciju..tu se ne ceka....

----------


## Denny

> i tako...razgovor privodimo kraju kad dr.meni ničim izazvan "ti si Zlatica na forumu".
> Tako da umjesto zaključka na ovu priču...sljedi pozdrav gore navedenom dr. i zahvaljujemo mu na odvojenom vremenu da svrati i ovdje!


Ne mogu virovat, legenda!  :Laughing:  
Ja nikad nisam o tome razmišljala... ali sigurna sam da navrate oni ovdje tu i tamo, čisto da vide kako "javnost" diše (i svaka im čast kad i za to nađu vrenmena!)  :Klap:  Ma znaju oni sve, i sigurno bi većina njih prepoznala svoje pacijente. Haha... mene bi moj dr. prepoznao isti čas, samo po potpisu!  :Rolling Eyes:  Čak mi je poželio sreću na operaciji oka.  :Zaljubljen: 
Dakle pozdrav svim našim doktorima koji nam pomažu da postanemo sretne mame! Zaista imaju odgovoran i emotivan posao!  :Heart: 

*SRETNO CURKE!*

*Crvenkapice*, jako mi je žao!
*Blekonja* vibram do neba draga za sutra!

i ne mogu

----------


## Denny

Ups... ovo zadnje "i ne mogu" se ne konta... Sve ja mogu!  :Grin:

----------


## Blekonja

> "ti si Zlatica na forumu". !



 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## diana

*crvenkapice* zao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:  ne gubi nadu, idemo dalje  :Grin: 

Bila sam danas na prvom uzv, kasnila silom prilika sat vremena a trebala dobiti decap. i gonal sat ranije, dr. kaze nije problem, sutra decap. u standardno vrijeme a gonal svaki dan 15min ranije dok ne dodjes do 13:30, sad nisam sigurna dali i decap. da sutra pikam u isto vrijeme kad i gonal i vracam svaki dan ili samo gonal,pitala sam dr. kaze samo gonal (nisam vise ni sigurna sta mi je rekao), al mi cudno jer sam danas zakasnila i sa inekcijom decap. pa sam mislila sutra obe u isto vrijeme kao i danas..I M mi trebala zavrsiti prije 2 dana a ja jos uvijek sasvim malo krvarim, dali je to normalno? sutra rijesavamo one 2 potvrde, nisam ih stigla ranije rijesiti..pa uzv za 3 dana...moja punkcija mislim da je blizu  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

koliko se sjecam, decapeptyl mora biti uvik u isto vrime, a gonal GONJAJ (hehehe koji prikladni izraz) po 15ak min...

----------


## vesnare

*Crvenkapice* drži se draga :Love: 
Očito ćeš napokon i ti doći do IVF-a i držat ćemo ti fige do neba i slati mnoštvo vibri da bude uspješan od prve.
*Blekonja* neka bude jedan ali vrijedan držim fige danas i šaljem vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Diana* i tebi držim fige - tako mi se čini spor tvoj postupak, a sigurno i tebi. Jedva čekam da nam javiš rezultat o broju js i transferu...

----------


## goa

*Crvenkapice*  :Love:  sad se lipo zasluženo odmori i, kako kaže Vesnare, možda je IVF ono što ti triba, sigurna sam da si ti već skupila informacija o tome, mi smo uz tebe..
*Blekonja,*sretno danas, draga, ta jedna je zlatna  :Very Happy: !
*Diana,* i ja sam znala kasniti s decapeptylom i gonalima, baš nakon UZV, dok bi došla na red, prošlo bi više od ure, pa eto, potpis je tu..Ništa ne brini, vrime će ti sad proletiti!

----------


## Denny

*Blekonja* za malog borca!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

cure moje evo me IMAAAAAMO JAJNU STANICU!! uh sad opet igra živaca, sutra ujutro ćemo znati razvoj situacije, a do sutra ću fijuuu.... prošvikat  :Rolling Eyes:  nije ništa bolilo (a šta će i bolit  :Grin: ) neugodnija je bila vaginalna injekcija, nego punkcija, vidila sam epruveticu i sad mi je samo ona u očima  :Laughing:  cure hvala na podršci i opet ČEKAMO SUTRA, uvijek to sutra  :Wink:  ljubim vas sve!!!

----------


## matto

Blekonja, sretno draga,  :Kiss:  
Ma želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta 
za jednu a vrijednu stanicu, zrno pijeska pa bebicu, :Dancing Fever: 
 i na kraju krajeva ne znam što se mi s tim brojkama zamaramo kad u najvećem broju slučajeva žene rađaju po jednu bebu, tako da je i ta jedna stanica kao svemira velika, 

Diana, samo ti vjeruj što doc. kaže i ne zamaraj se minutama i vrmenskim razmacima, e da znam, znam lako je to reći drugom a kod sebe je malo teže primijeniti, 
no u konačnici razmišljaj tako da što manje briga imaš pred transfer to ćeš na transferu biti opuštenija, mislim da je to nekako najvažnije. E sada kad bi se to moglo postići :Cool: .

Crvenkapica, želim ti uspjeh u IVF-u, malo se odmori, popij koju kavicu uz more onako na otvorenom i onda u akciju. 

svim curama želim ugodan vikend, šetajte, budite više na suncu, 
meni je danas radni dan, ali tek sam u podne došla u ured  :Coffee: 
tko bi suncu odolio....

----------


## vesnare

*Blekonja* bravo, bravo. 
Evo čekam i ja s tobom do sutra i vibram da se oplodi i da transfer bude plodonosan
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

Ajme* Blekonja*, baš sam sretbna zbog tebe! Ma sigurna sam da će se oploditi, kad je već do ovde dogurao! Evo malo vibri za svaki slučaj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

a evo ja sam već dva puta prošla kraj Cita od jutros (za one koji ne znaju blizu stojim, da ne ispadnem ono neka frikuša  :Laughing: )  i onako s mm zavapila prema gore "ajde malac oplodi se, lipo se oplodi, pa da dođemo po tebe".....sad.... hoće li me poslušati vidjet ćemo!!! uz vaše vibre nadam se najboljem  :Grin: 

hvala vam cure s vama je sve ovo ipak lakše  :Kiss: !!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

oplodit ce se  malac i doci ces po  njega......drzim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bublica3

*Blekonja* oće oplodit će se, MORA! ~~~~~ :Heart: ~~~~~~ sretno sretno sretno!

----------


## Blekonja

:Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  svima

----------


## gargamelica

Crvenkapice zao mi je  :Sad: 
Blekonja držim fige  :Wink:

----------


## Blekonja

:Cekam:  :Cekam:  
(oprostite na OT, ali teško mi je čekati sama, a ne spavam od 6,30 :Rolling Eyes: )

----------


## crvenkapica77

imali kakvih novosti........mislim na tebe...... :Kiss:

----------


## Blekonja

ima drage moje evo sad me zvala biologica OPLODILA SE I DOBRO IZGLEDA, jeeeeeeeee sretna sam do neba  :Very Happy:  (za sad ću samo jednom poskočit ima još do  utorka do punkcije) 

ljubim vas sve  :Kiss: , hvala na vibricama i što mislite na mene!!!! ne bih htjela bit napadna ali trebam još podrške  :Grin:

----------


## zlatica

Blekonja evo još podrškeeeeeeeeeee  :Klap:  oplodila se i lipo izgleda, pa divota!
Uživaj i navigaji dalje oko Cita i usmjeravaj energiju na mrvicu  :Yes:

----------


## crvenkapica77

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   :Very Happy:   ma znala sam ja  da ce biti  sve  oki-doki   :Very Happy: 
jel  u utorak  transfer?    drzim fige   i vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Blekonja

je je u utorak bi trebala po svoju mrvičicu, sad ću opet proći kraj Cita i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Grin:  idem u mame na ručak i ona je blizu Cita  :Grin:  .....ma sve sam vam ja to namjestila lipo (Bože moj  :Rolling Eyes:  netko će reći da sam stvarno "rebambila" ) ali nisam samo sam sretna  :Embarassed: , a ovo mi se učinilo jako zgodno za podijelit s vama 

cmok i hvala svima još jednom!!!!

----------


## matto

¸Blekonja superrrrrrr, čekaj da dodam još malo plesa :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever: , 
jer vidim da ti srce pjeva,a to može biti samo dobar znak, 
hej pa nek kažu što god hoće ali tebi je to kruženje oko Cita urodilo plodom,  
koliko si samo dobrih vibrica poslala, 

draga sada vibramo za utorak i dobitni transfer¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¸   i da forum :Very Happy:

----------


## goa

> a evo ja sam već dva puta prošla kraj Cita od jutros (za one koji ne znaju blizu stojim, da ne ispadnem ono neka frikuša )  i onako s mm zavapila prema gore "ajde malac oplodi se, lipo se oplodi, pa da dođemo po tebe".....sad.... hoće li me poslušati vidjet ćemo!!! uz vaše vibre nadam se najboljem


Podsjećaš me na mene i na mm, i mi smo điravali jedan vikend okolo zgrade, a ja pitam: Šta misliš, dijele li se oni sad unutra?, a on: Ma da dijele! Ma unutra već neki kmeče!
Draga moja, taj tvoj optimizam je savršen, samo tako ostani, uskoro će malac kod mamice  :Very Happy: !

----------


## diana

*vesnare* upravu si, i meni se nekako cini sporo, al evo *goa* kaze da ce sad sve brže ici  :Very Happy:  hvala *goa* za info oko pikanja, bas me uvijek utijesis  :Smile:  hvala *matto,*
*Blekonja* zar se na punkciji inekcija dobija 'dole'???** kažes vaginalna inekcija?joj strah me...ja mislila inekcija u guzu ili negdje izvana....
*Blekonja* držim ti fige, sve najbolje draga, ti si utorak na transferu,ja sam isto utorak u Cito, drugi uzv...sretno svim curkama  :Yes:

----------


## vesnare

*Blekonja* super za malca.
Držim fige do neba - ma kad se izborio mora biti dobitan!
vibram za utorak i narednih 14 dana
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## TWEETY77

*Diana*, za inekciju dole ne brini.Najprije dobijes koktel protiv bolova + za opustanje,tako da ovu koja ide dole
neces ni osjetiti, nisam ni ja osjetila bas nista.
Zelim ti bezbolnu punkciju i da na kraju beta bude veeeelika!

Za sve ostale saljem puuuno vibrica za sto god treba!

Blekonja,vibram i za tvoju mrvicu u labu,bit ce to jedan ali vrijeeedan!

----------


## diana

Huh,hvala *TWEETY77,* lakse mi je  :Yes:  stvarno nisam znala da ide inekcija i 'dole'. Meni je u utorak 13 dc i imam drugi uzv a jos nisam imala ni punkciju, a koliko vidim ovdje vec 14 dc se radi transfer !!!! kako to kod mene usporeno !?? Krenula u dugi postupak prosli ciklus, 05 Mart prvi dc, 26 pocela pikanje Decap. 01Aprila prvi dc (moji ciklusi uvijek 28 dana) 09 April prvi uzv, nastavljam pikanje decap. + 3x1 gonal...drugi uzv 13dc (13april).... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## matto

Diana, ne brini sve ti je to individualno, 
kad sam bila na zadnjem IVF-u doc. P. mi je rekao da su, 
sad se dobro ne sjećam, 15., 16. dan imali punkciju kod neke cure i dobili dvije kranse blastociste, 
opusti se  :Cool: 
broj foikula, dani ciklusa, broj stanica, ništa nije strogo mjerilo, 
jer ponekad i kad je sve krasno-bajno postupak ne uspije 
a ponekad i otpisani embriji budu zdrave bebice :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

Blekonja~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ne zafali :Yes:

----------


## Denny

*Blekonja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
*Bublice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

hvala curke moje na vibricama, zvali me, sutra mi je transfer  :Very Happy: 
diana ne brini stvarno ta inekcija nije nešto, ja sam imala samo jedan folikul pa nije bilo potrebe  za nikakvim koktelima protiv bolova i sl., sve se izdrži i to što te bocne ta inekcija dole to ti je isto kao i kad vadiš krv iz vene, to svi nekako smatramo normalnim, a kad je "dole" čini nam se kao  :Shock: , ali sve je to izdrživo.....ja sam ti trtarošica, vjeruj mi znala bi da je bilo papreno  :Grin:  samo je bitno da se opustiš, ma to će bit ko grom izdržat ćeš ti to !!!!! i slažem se s matto svi smo mi individue i nemoj se s tim opterećivati!!!! sretno

bublice  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  za malu mvričicu

----------


## karmen.

Cure trebam pomoć... Na koji broj zovete KBC Split. Meni se danima nitko ne javlja, očito je krivi broj. Unaprijed hvala. (P.S. zvala bi sutra, pa ako netko zna broj javite mi što prije).
Blekonja sretno ~~~~~~~

----------


## TWEETY77

*Diana*, dobro cure kazu-sve smo mi razlicite i nemoj se zamarati danima ciklusa, punkcije i ostalim stvarima.Bitno je da si u dobrim rukama divnog osoblja sa CITA i samo lagano naprijed.Vjerujem da uspjeh nece izostati!

*Blekonja*,~~~~~~~~~~  za sutra i da hrabra mrvica ostane kod mame sljedecih 9 mjeseci!
Zelim ti svu srecu i javi nam se sutra kad budes mogla.

Ostalim curama isto malo ~~~~~

----------


## goa

> Huh,hvala *TWEETY77,* lakse mi je  stvarno nisam znala da ide inekcija i 'dole'. Meni je u utorak 13 dc i imam drugi uzv a jos nisam imala ni punkciju, a koliko vidim ovdje vec 14 dc se radi transfer !!!! kako to kod mene usporeno !?? Krenula u dugi postupak prosli ciklus, 05 Mart prvi dc, 26 pocela pikanje Decap. 01Aprila prvi dc (moji ciklusi uvijek 28 dana) 09 April prvi uzv, nastavljam pikanje decap. + 3x1 gonal...drugi uzv 13dc (13april)....


Evo, ja sam imala punkciju 15.dc, a transfer 20. dc, a imam i betu! Zamarala sam se baš kao i ti, s gonalima smo počeli tek 4.dc, a druge cure sve odreda 2. dc, iako i ja imam cikluse od 28 dana! I isto sam tako sebe mučila pitanjima zašto nije kao kod drugih, a ispalo je savršeno! Zato ne brini, imaj povjerenja u dr. Sjećam se da je nakon UZV 13.dc razmišljao hoće li mi dati gonale još taj dan ili ne, bojao se hiperstimulacije, a nedostajao mu je valjda milimetar-dva da budu optimalne veličine,možda je zbog toga upravo kod tebe sporije.. A ta vaginalna injekcija..sve ovisi koliko imaš folikula, ja sam dobila dvije injekcije prije toga, vjeruj mi, tu treću nisam ni osjetila!Samo lipo opušteno  :Wink: !
*Bublice*,pa šta je bilo na pregledu, jesi vidjela svoju mrvicu, zasladi nam dan!
*Blekonja ~~~~~~~~~~~~*švercam malo vibri za tvoj transfer sutra!
*Karmen,* pisalo se o tome na par prethodnih stranica, probaj pronaći.Sretno!

----------


## goa

*Bublice,*pronašla sam odgovor na drugoj temi, draga moja, čestitam  :Heart:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## gargamelica

Karmen broj od sestre na humanoj reprodukciji je 551 422  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

blekonja  ...kako je  prosao transfer.?....bit ce   mirujes  ,lezis,   ....samo ti  odmaraj....javi se kad mognes   :Wink:   :Heart:

----------


## matto

> blekonja  ...kako je  prosao transfer.?....bit ce   mirujes  ,lezis,   ....samo ti  odmaraj....javi se kad mognes


neka Blekonja odmara a mi ćemo  :Dancing Fever: , sretno draga

----------


## Nene2

bublice bravo za maleno  :Heart: !

Blekonja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Denny

*Blekonja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ mazi mrvicu!  :Heart: 

Čuj, pošto si ti tu blizu, kad ja budem u postupku (jednog lijepog danaaa...) zamolit ću te da im šalješ vibrice, to je definitivno djelotvorno!  :Grin: 
Trebale bi tamo postaviti neku fontanicu, pa da IVF curke ubacuju kovanice za sriću - joj za čas bi se napunila.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Blekonja

Evo da vam javim lijepe vijesti Blekonja je obavila transfer, prigrlila je našu malu mrvicu koja je kako Dr. i biolog kažu više nego odlična, dapaće prelazi već danas (3 dan) u slijedeću fazu. Dr i biolog su optimistični, mi isto. Sada miruje, a pošto je komp. fiksni ovo vam piše jedan jako (nadamo se)  sretan budući TATA. 
Pozz svima od blekonje i mene
P.S. zamolila je za koju vibricu na odbrojavanju.

----------


## vesnare

Blekonja draga šaljem vibre budućoj mami i budućem tati
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## TWEETY77

> Blekonja draga šaljem vibre budućoj mami i budućem tati
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


x

----------


## diana

*Blekonja*...puno puno vibrica za mamu i tatu :Klap:

----------


## diana

*goa,Blekonja,zlatice,matto,TWEETY77,vesnare* hvala vam na podrsci i svim odgovorima, divne ste, stvarno bi poludila da mi nije Vas, volim vas sve  :Love: 
Danas bila na drugom uzv, 9 folikula, 6 na jednom 3 na drugom...kaze dr. nista spektakularno al uredu  :Rolling Eyes:  vjerovatno se ocekivalo vise s obzirom da sam bila na dugom protokolu! Slijedeci uzv u Petak i tad cu znati kad je punkcija,kaze dr.mozda u Ponedeljak (to je 19dc) al znacemo sigurno u Petak, do tad nastavljam s pikanjem decap. i 3x1 gonal...pa ja cu na kraju imati punkciju i transfer oko 1 sedmicu prije vjestice !? bar necu dugo cekati na betu...

----------


## Denny

*Pozdrav budućem tati!*  :Very Happy:  Držite se, s vama je jedan mali, jako uporni borac! SRETNO!  :Heart: 
*Diana*, meni 9 folikula djeluje jako lijepi broj!   :Very Happy:  Ne brini što ti je punkcija tek 19 dan, bitno da folikuli lijepo napreduju i da se izvade js baš onda kada budu zrele, pa bilo to i 20 dan ako treba. I nećeš dobiti mengu za tjedan dana, bez brige. U normalnim ciklusima menga dolazi 14 dana nakon ovulacije, što bi tebi po tome bilo 19 + 14 = 33. dan. Ako još uzmemo u obzir da ćeš uzimati utrogestan (a on još više produžuje drugu fazu ciklusa) može menga doći i kasnije, ako sve bude idealno, za nekih devet mjeseci!  :Very Happy:

----------


## diana

Hvala *Denny * prvi put sam u ovom svemu tako da stvarno neznam sta ocekivati i kad..ali zato imam sve Vas na ovom forumu, i Vi sve ste mi najveca podrska i pomoc kad zaskripi  :Cool:  Ja kontam svoje dane ovulacije kao i uvijek, uopste neznam kako se racuna kad si u postupku, moja vjestica normalno dolazi svako 28 dana, sto je u ovom mjesecu 28 April...znaci dan punkcije racunam kao dan ovulacije..mislim da mi je sad jasno  :Yes:  a ako i nebude imam moje curke pa pitam...pusa svima :Zaljubljen:

----------


## matto

Danas imam gužvu na poslu, sjednice, presice,   :Joggler: 
ali prije no što pogledam u raspored otvaram forum da vidim što je s našom Blekonjom, draga odmaraj i mazu bušicu, pozdrav tebi i tatici mrvice, 
kako je lijepo što se i on uključio na forum,
Diana, to uopće nije loša brojka, zlatna sredina, i ne brini nećeš još za dugo dobiti men.ti si vjerojatno kod doc. P., a jedna od osobina koju volim kod njega je što ne stvara euforiju oko postupka više je oprezan i ne trči što bi rekli „pred rudu“, 
nema mi ništa gore od doc. koji ti pričaju bajke (vjeruj mi toga sam se zbog idopatske neplodnosti naslušala), a na kraju priče dolazi udarac od zemlju i prizemljenje. 
Deny, dobri duše, jesi li uskoro tvoj postupak, nekako mislim da si ti sad na redu za bockanje   :Zaljubljen: 
Nadam se da vam ovaj kišoviti dan neće pokvariti raspoloženje,
Sada idem nešto raditi,

----------


## Blekonja

evo samo kratko da vas pozdravim, išla sam na wc i kratko se prošvercala do kompića  :Grin:  LJUBIM VAS SVE ja ću se ucrvati više na onom trosjedu, ali..........sve zbog moje mrvice.....kad se ona borila do ovde... moram i ja malo žrtve preuzeti  :Yes: .


hvala vam na vibricama i lipim ričima pozz svima idem opet horizontalno  :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*diana*   i  ja sam mislila tako kao i ti..kad sam shvatila  trebalo mi je vremena da  i mm  objasnim da  ovulacija   je kad  pucaju  folikuli   i ne mora to biti  svaki mj. isto a pogotovo ako koristis   klom. ili  fem.. ili  drugo  to se naravno pomjera....a posto je meni  ovulacija  bila  uvijek  oko 13dc....a postupci   12dc.16dc  pa je jadan on uvijek mislio da nije   to to....pogotovo ako mi  utrogestani  pomjere  mengu na  tjedan dana skoro, pa  se sve pomjera  i  mm uvijek zabrinut   "vjerovatno ti je ovulacija vec  bila"    ......
*blekonjice  * saljem veliki   :Love: 

ostalim curama   :Heart:

----------


## diana

*Blekonjice* samo uzivaj  :Heart: 
*crvenkapice* tacno tako, sinoc ja i mm racunamo pa kontam moja ovulacija prosla vec al onda mm meni objasnjava da to nije tako, sve se pomjera..ja sam od pocetka na decapaptyl i gonal 3x1, evo jos danas i sutra pa opet kod dr.P pa idemo dalje.
*matto* nekako mi se broj 9 cinilo malo al upravu si, dovoljna je jedna dobra...sada sam u iscekivanju za dalje...nadam se sve ce ici dobro kao do sada...

----------


## crvenkapica77

diana  gledaj to   ovako, bolje i   9  folikula   nego 2-3  pa da budu prazni (  ne daj boze) ali na zalost  uvijek bude neki folikul  prazan  (sto  prije i nisam znala)....
nadamo se  bar  6 js   .......nek  budu  najbolje  oplođene i nek  se  vrate  kod mamice   i tamo ostanu   9mj. ..........

----------


## zlatica

*Blekonja*uživaaaaaaaj,mazi mrvuljka  :Love: (pričaj mu kako će mu bit lipoooooooo ako ostane)
*Diana*sretno i lipe js ti želim!
A svima koji smo u nekoj međufazi,strpljenja i bit će dobro!  :Wink:

----------


## TWEETY77

Blekonja, samo sada odmaraj, uzivaj, samo pozitiva i mrvica ostaje kod mamice, vidjet ces.

Diana, u dobrim si rukama, 9 folikula je lijepa brojcica,bit ce tu dobrih stanica.Samo hrabro naprijed!!!!!

Ja opet u postupak negdje u jesen, jedva ceeeekam!

----------


## goa

Mami i tati *Blekonja* želim da ovaj Božić i Novu Godinu provedu nagnuti nad kolijevku gledajući svoje blago  :Zaljubljen: !
Pari mi se da je i *Gargamelica* u postupku, i želim joj uspjeh od srca!
*Diana,*ciklus u postupku nije kao tipičan ciklus, reguliraju ga hormoni, važno je da folikuli narastu do prave veličine, a 9 je ludilo broj, ima materijala za blastociste, glavno da su one zrele!
Malo rjeđe navratim, počela sam raditi i svu energiju čuvam za to, ali vas rado čitam i dalje i priželjkujem nove trudnice!!

----------


## Denny

*Diana*, ovulacija je "prsnuće folikula i izbacivanje jajne stanice" što bi u IVF-u točno odgovaralo punkciji, tj. dan ovulacije = dan punkcije. Ako su ti folikuli "na mjestu" onda ovulacija nikako nije mogla biti, bez obzira na dan ciklusa. 

*matto* i ja sam se nekako nadala da sam na redu za bockanje, ali nikako da osvane taj moj postupak.  :Rolling Eyes:  S jedne strane mi dođe da sutra odem po ljekove, a s druge strane oko mi još smeta, i nekako nisam još sigurna da je sve ok i gotovo... pa tako plivam između želja i mogućnosti i nekako sam tužna zbog toga. Svakako bi tila u postupak ući neopterećena drugim stvarima, a trenutno sam baš nekako "u balunu"... 26.4. idem ponovo na kontrolu u ZG, pa ćemo vidit dalje. Čekanje me ubija.  :Sad:

----------


## Blekonja

ljudi moji evo da vas pozdravim... sve više šetkam, dosadilo mi je striktno ležat, pa svako malo počirim......


denny draga nadam se da ćemo uskoro i za tebe vibrati za postupak,  obavi još tu jednu kontrolu pa onda ravno u Cita 

cure nešto sam razmišljala (a hvala Bogu imam vrimena  :Grin: ) 13.-tog mi je bila punkcija, u 13 sati, živim na br. 13., a sad pogledajte zbroj mog datuma vađenja bete 27.4. = 13  :Shock:  e sad ljudi moji ako od ovog puta ne bude ništa 13 definitivno nije moj broj, a ako ostanem trudna virujte mi mijenjam i datum rođenja  :Laughing:  :Laughing: (ma definitivno sam prošvikala ležeći i gledajući ove meksičke serije) ne zamjerite mi ...inače do sad nikad nisam gledala te brojeve i pratila, ali sad nisam mogla ne primjetiti.... :Razz:

----------


## Blekonja

> 13.-tog mi je bila punkcija


oprostite ne punkcija nego transfer

----------


## matto

Blekonja,  :Zaljubljen: stigla sam s kavice i mislim vidjet ćeš kad se nama Blekonja javi na forumu nije ti ona cura od ležanja,  a tema na kavici je bila "ležati ili ne nakon transfera", 
Naime, kako se bliži ljeto, (stotinu planova u glavi), nikao ne mogu sve posložiti ponekad pomislim da bi bilo najpametnije ljetovati u Splitu pa ići s Baćvica na Cito ili s Hvara katamaranom :Rolling Eyes: . 
Hej, Rozalija je imala betu 3.3. pa je sada trudna 11 tjedana ima nešto u tim tricama pa makar bile u broju trinaest, čuj evo sam i sama počela svašta računati i povezivati, a nije od meksičkih serija… :Laughing:  
Deny, draga,  :Love: držim palčeve, ma sve fige ovog svijeta da doc, na kontroli u ZG. kaže da je sve u redu i da polako pripremaš postupak, što misliš možda ćemo ja i ti zajedno, tamo negdje u lipnju, ako ti ne kreneš prije toga. 

U slijedećem postupku sam na femari, pokušala sam doc. P nagovoriti na dugi protokol ali bezuspješno, jasno i glasno mi je rekao da ne dolazi u obzir, jer sam u kratkom protokolu imala 6, a u ciklusu s femarom 5 jajnih stanica nema potrebe izlagati se tolikim hormonima kad je učinak sličan. 

No ima u tome i dobrih strana, pa ću sve one kune što sam skupila za menopure potrošiti u shopingu :Wink:

----------


## Denny

Da, da, ima tu nešto, virujem i ja u te znakove, ma koliko glupo zvučalo. Meni je recimo cili život sretan broj 21, i kud god se okrenem, taj broj me prati u stopu. U imeniku sam uvik bila broj 21 (ma koliko djece palo godinu ili odselilo, ja uvik ispadnem 21!), mama me rodila sa 21 god, na 21. rođendan sam upoznala MM, jednom sam sa brojem 21 osvojila 1000 dolara, (e to je srića bila!...) :Very Happy:  21 mi je u broju mobitela, HSG mi je bio 21.5.2008, operacija mioma je bila planirana 21.5.2009. (u zadnji tren smo je malo pomakli).... I neki dan tražim jedan nalaz od Cita i slučajno pogledam onaj pečat od dr. P. (a nikad to nisam gledala), kad u sredini onih brojeva stoji 21. Nije da to šta znaći, ali baš sam se lipo osjećala. 
Eto, znakovi koliko god naivni bili, dobri su jer nam daju neku nadu. Zato *Blekonja* vibram za sretnu trinaesticu, a ja onda krećem u akciju kad mi prvi dc padne na 21...  :Laughing:  Evo, sad sam računala, pa to bi trebalo biti opet 21.5.!!!  :Shock:  Hm, sad sam si dala mislit...! Definitivno, vjerujem u znakove.

----------


## gargamelica

Goa hvala na željama :Smile:  ,u pon nam  je punkcija i meni i mm pa smo u dvostrukom iščekivanju  :Sad: 
za sve je ok 7 folikula a primala sam manje gonala nego do sad i rezultat skoro isti ,naravno ako ne bude praznih .
  Blekonja ima nešto u tim brojevima ,sretno 
Denny vibram da brzo predes u bockalice iz cekalica 
Matto odlicno reagiras na femaru ja sam dobila samo 1 stanicu od tri folikula ,sretno
Diana sretno na punkciji  :Smile: 
Pozdrav cekalicama natici i zlatici  :Wink:

----------


## bublica3

Draga Denny, Blekonja, vidim da ste mi u brojevima i vi. Nisam samo ja u znakovama, brojevima.
Eto meni u ovom postupku se sve posložilo   :Grin:   svi su mi se brojevi poklapali, mirisalo mi je to na dobro  :Yes: 
Nadam se da će i vama!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

evo  mene cure....  konačno nema više strogog ležanja od sutra sam uglavnom  na nogama, ujutro ću se još malkice čuvati, skuhati poslije ručak i u laganu šetnju, ako se mrvičak uhvatio super, mislim da bi mu lagana šetnjica dobro došla  :Grin: 
evo samo da kažem da sam danas popodne imala lagani pritisak nekih 15-20 minuta u donjem dijelu trbuha, onako podmuklo kao da ću dobiti (iako ja jako jako rijetko imam bolove pred mengu), pa je prošlo, sad kad sam se digla opet isto ali malo manjeg intenziteta samo se nadam da to nije pred stvari jer bi stvarno bilo too much rano, više volim da je to iz nekih drugih razloga  :Grin: 
a leđa rasturaju, ali to je od ležanja pa sad mene muči da to nije refleks od leđa na trbuh... ah ja ću sad kao i obično počet sa svojim fobijama  :Sad:  

denny draga pogotovo kad budeš ležala besposleno svašta ti pada na pamet, ali lipo je to malo se zaneseš, pa maštaš, pa malo dođeš sebi i tako prođe 2 dana ( :Shock: tek dva dana uhhhh) ma izdržat ću ja to samo kad ja budem mogla iz kuće... jedva čekam draga da i ti budeš čekalica bete, ali stvarno ti to želim od srca što prije, koliko je naporno i teško psihički, toliko je i čarobno i lijepo.. bar meni....

gargamelica sretno tebi i tvom mm na punkciji 
bublice, goa trudničice naše šaljite još malo te prašine,
matto odlično s femarom 5 stanica to je super, misli ti i dalje na mene, 
diana, natica, zlatica sretno
ma svima skupa puno  :Kiss:  
a jesam se razvezala Bože, vidi se da mi fali vanjski svijet....

----------


## bublica3

> bublice, goa trudničice naše šaljite još malo te prašine,



*Blekonja* evo trudničkih čarobnih vibri ~~~~~~~~ :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: ~~~~~~~ :Yes:

----------


## Natica

Svima veliki pozdrav. Palo mi je na pamet da od Nove godine imamo samo jednu trudnicu, pa se nadam da će cure koje su sad u raznim fazama postupaka dati sve od sebe da poprave taj prosjek i da se opet svi veselimo,  :Smile: ))). Ja sam na čekanju do 6-og mjeseca. Odmaram i pratim šta se događa kod vas. 
Ne mogu naći na ekranu smajliće(???), pa vam šaljem jedan tekstualni!

----------


## matto

Blekonja,  :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever: 
imaš iste simptome kao Rozalija, ne znam je li o tome pisala na Rodi, no strašno su je boljela leđa kad se vratila iz Maraibora  i osjetila je neobičnu a jaku bol u stomaku koju nije imala prije, a prošla je 5 inseminacija, 1IVF i dva FET-a. 
Tako da iako po prirodi nisam pretjerano pesimistična,
imam nekako dobar osjećaj da će ovog puta uspjeti, možda će me neke cure odmah demantirati (joj majko moja vijesti su mi ušle u krv :Shock: ), i reći da je to i zbog punkcije, stimulacije, ali ja nekako malo vjerujem u to s obzirom da su ti punktirali jedan folikul. 

No evo s radošću demantiram Naticu imamo mi više trudnica od nove godine, mislim onih za koje znam s Cita to su naša Bublica, Goa, malena 2, nije puno, ali vjerojatno ima i cura koje ne pišu, eto znam jednu iz mog grada, moje godište + još u postupku femara, tako da ima nade Blekonja i za femarke.

Gargemelice, moj postupak s femaorom bio je prošle godine u prosincu, 
tko zna što će biti sada nakon pola godina (na postupak mislim u lipnju) i ovog stimuliranog IVF-a u kratkom protokolu, :Cekam:  
Gle, što se tiče broja folikula 7, 8, 9, (stimulirani IVF) je idealno za pojedine poliklinike, kažu da se tako dobiva na kvaliteti folikula, uglavnom imaš dovoljno za blastciste, 
joj koliko pišem a nisma još ni  :Coffee: , 
svim curama ugodan vikend želim

----------


## Natica

Matto, hvala na demantu! Ispričavam se, jer znam kako je teško ući u "kategoriju" trudnica, a ja ih previdila (nemam pojma kako). Još jednom veliki pozdrav svima!

----------


## Blekonja

> Blekonja, 
> imaš iste simptome kao Rozalija, ne znam je li o tome pisala na Rodi, no strašno su je boljela leđa kad se vratila iz Maraibora  i osjetila je neobičnu a jaku bol u stomaku koju nije imala prije, a prošla je 5 inseminacija, 1IVF i dva FET-a. 
> Tako da iako po prirodi nisam pretjerano pesimistična,
> imam nekako dobar osjećaj da će ovog puta uspjeti, možda će me neke cure odmah demantirati (joj majko moja vijesti su mi ušle u krv), i reći da je to i zbog punkcije, stimulacije, ali ja nekako malo vjerujem u to s obzirom da su ti punktirali jedan folikul. 
> 
> No evo s radošću demantiram Naticu imamo mi više trudnica od nove godine, mislim onih za koje znam s Cita to su naša Bublica, Goa, malena 2, nije puno, ali vjerojatno ima i cura koje ne pišu, eto znam jednu iz mog grada, moje godište + još u postupku femara, tako da ima nade Blekonja i za femarke.
> 
> Gargemelice, moj postupak s femaorom bio je prošle godine u prosincu, 
> tko zna što će biti sada nakon pola godina (na postupak mislim u lipnju) i ovog stimuliranog IVF-a u kratkom protokolu, 
> ...


 draga hvala ti i imaš pp

----------


## matto

> Matto, hvala na demantu! Ispričavam se, jer znam kako je teško ući u "kategoriju" trudnica, a ja ih previdila (nemam pojma kako). Još jednom veliki pozdrav svima!


joj Natice, nadam se da me nisi shvatila preozbiljno  :Embarassed: , nemoj se ispričavati demantiram po sto puta na dan političare pa krenula i po forumu demantirati, sreća je da ide vikend pa ću valjda malo ohladiti glavu,  :Cool:

----------


## Natica

Ma ne, dapače. To mi je baš bilo super simpatično. I baš mi je drago da si me "demantirala" s tako dobrim argumentima da ima trudnica više nego sam ja zapamtila. Cmok!

----------


## diana

Hvala curke na svemu, divne ste :Zaljubljen:  Evo jutros bila na uzv opet, sad smo dodali i Menopure s Decap. i Gonalima, stopericu dobijam u Nedelju (mm pika), Betodina (mislim da se tako zove) vaginaletu u Ponedeljak i Utorak ujutro rano punkcija...napokon al takodje priznajem da me malo prpa :Sad:  Ej curke, a kad mm daje svoj doprinos? Nisam pitala dr. a nista mi nije rekao, samo kaze Utorak ujutro ti i mm ovdje...jel moze mm samnom u prostoriju gdje se radi punkcija il ceka vani? A transfer kontam da bi mi mogao biti do Petka, nadam se??

----------


## Blekonja

diana draga vidim da si skroz zbunjena, na dan punkcije i tvoj mm daje doprinos, ti sama ideš na punkciju, a u međuvremenu on u malu sobicu sa možebitno potrebnim stimulansima  :Grin:  i daje svoj prilog 


sretno ti draga!!!

----------


## diana

Hvala *Blekonja*,ma ja sam totalno izgubljena, sad sam prenijela mm, kaze on jel ima neka ženska za stimulans :Laughing:  sta bi ja da mi nije Vas cura s ovog foruma  :Zaljubljen:  dr. mi nije rekao da mm daje doprinos isti dan, cak mi nije ni rekao koliko dana da apstinira prije toga..nista..al zato ste Vi sve tu, ovaj postupak bi bio puno teži da mi nije Vas curki s ovog foruma.

----------


## crvenkapica77

diana sretno

----------


## Blekonja

to za apstinenciju ti nisam sto posto sigurna ali mislim od 2-4 dana, ali ako ima netko sigurniju ili provjereniju informaciju neka me slobodno ispravi, mislim da je sada mm bio u apstinenciji 3 dana

----------


## diana

a jel problem ako je vise od 4 dana..mislim dali je bolje duze apstinirati ili krace..znam da sam dosadna al moram da pitam.
Hvala *crvenkapice*, tebi i svim curkama takodje sve najbolje od srca želim...

----------


## goa

Najbolje je 3-4 dana, preko već nije dobro jer se navodno spermiji usporavaju, mada je nama dr. rekao da je sasvim svejedno jer idemo na ICSI pa će naći dva-tri komada da ih injekcijom šutnu unutra  :Grin: , mi smo ipak htjeli da sve bude savršeno, ako se ne varam, dan punkcije je bio 3. dan apstinencije, prema tome, draga moja, danas bi se trebao potrošiti materijal pa da u utorak bude frišak  :Laughing: !
Muž ne ide s tobom na punkciju, ali meni je bilo super što su mi ga poslije pustili u sobu di sam ležala, a i biolog se došao javiti, to mi je bilo baš ok.
Ajde da i tebe napokon otpratimo na punkciju, baš mi drago da je došlo vrijeme, a i Gargamelica je u ponedjeljak. Javljajte nam novosti, a ja vam šaljem trudničke vibrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Blekonja

ajme cure ja ću svisnit danas, sad sam se isposvađala sa sestrom, mužem i drugima (svi čoporativno bili na ručku) jer sam totalno down.... nekako mi se danas popodne čini ko da ništa od ovoga.. ne znam.... tako sam nekako uz te neke simptomčiće bila ufurana da je to to, sad simptoma nema (mislim... ja ih zove simptomima  :Grin: ) , njihova je šema "šta bude bit će" o je.... koja je meni to utjeha, ja se ne mogu tješit još 9 dugih dana s tim.....ajme baš sam u nekom užasnom shitu sad  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

oprostite na ovom zbrčkanom postu..

----------


## zlatica

e da vam se malo javim vi svjetlosne ratnice!
*Blekonja* znam kako se osjećaš i znam da ti se pari sve besmisleno od svih ali vjeruj da ni njima nije lako jer ne znaju kako s nama...drži se!U ovoj fazi u kojoj jesi imaš se pravo tako osjećat i šta je najlipše,proće...
*Goa* nas se lipo sjeti mada je ona već neko vrijeme u novim vodama i lipo od nje..sretno na sljedećem uzv i izvještavaj nas!
*Diana* čini mi se da si misecima na stimulaciji  :Grin:  (valjda zbog dugog protokola) sreeeetno ti na punkciji!
*Gargamelici* lipi lipi pozdrav i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~tm za punkciju!
*Natice* uživaj u proljeću i puni baterije (čitaj:željeza)za 6.mj
Od  :Heart:  želim da doskora čitamo o novim trudnicama!

----------


## aleksandraj

Blekonja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~
za mrvicu :Heart:

----------


## matto

> Blekonja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~
> za mrvicu


ma daj Blekonja to su ti sve, već sam ti rekla: "Rozalija simptomi", 
prvi dana bolovi i probadanje, a kasnije ništa, 
pa suze i nerasploženje, pa onda PMS, 
dan prije testića zvala je centre za posvanje jer je mislila ništa od toga, 
a onda + kao kuća, 
ne brini draga :Love:  ti si naša trudnica....

----------


## bublica3

Draga *Blekonja*, znam to čekanje... ubitačno je! Ali kad te s druge strane čeka velika BETA onda sve to ima drukčiji smisao. Ti si naša trudnica ~~~~ :Very Happy: ~~~~~ evo još malo ~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
Ja sam čak odlučila pisat dnevnik, ne bi volila zaboravit sve osijećaje koje sam proživjela od prvog dana zadnjeg ciklusa do pozitivne bete pa i dalje iz dana u dan...

Još jedno da napomenem za neo trudnice, ako vas zanima da pri porodu bude vaš partner odmah se pribilježite na tečaj. Jedna moja poznanica koja je u 4-5 mj trudnoće se išla prijavit i sve je već puno.

----------


## Blekonja

ajme curke moje hvala vam zlatica, aleksandraj, matto, bublica.... ma sve cure.... malo sam se mislim previše ufurala pa sad izgaram to je baš ono što mi ne treba....ma nadoći ću ja (što kaže jedna meni draga osoba) 

 :Kiss:  vas i hvala vam što razumijete!!!

----------


## Natica

Blekonja, sve smo to proživile. Dobro je rekla Zlatica, nije ni ljudima oko nas lako. Trebaju nam biti i podrška i korektiv. Ne smiju nam dat da poletimo previše, da se poslije (ako je beta negativna) ne razočaramo. Nakon našeg prvog postupka mm je imao "gadne" probleme sa mnom. Ja sam letila u oblacima, meni je bilo super, ali se uopće nisam vidila kakva sam stvarno. Zato se ne ljuti na njih kad te pokušavaju "utišat". A to da ti raspoloženje raste i pada, i to je skroz normalno. Ipak si puna hormona. A i to je ipak sve skupa prilično stresno. Daj si oduška  :Smile: , svi tvoji će te razumit. I bez brige, proći će i tih 9 dana.

----------


## goa

*Blekonja * cure su sve rekle, usponi i padovi su normalni, a simptome zaboravi, pa pogledaj mene i Bublicu, još nas ne bole grudi, a trudne smo stopostotno! 
Drži se i izdrži, čeka te beta  :Heart: !

----------


## diana

*goa* bas si me nasmijala, ma nista od 'posla', njemu ce dan punkcije biti peti dan, meni jos dole pomalo pece (gljivicna infekcija) pa ne riskiram s 'poslom'  :Laughing: 
*zlatice* u pravu si, i meni se cini da sam vec mjesecima u postupku, al evo veceras stoperica, sutra vece vaginaleta i Utorak rano punkcija..da i ja jednom zavrsim...meni po ovom punkcija pada 20 dc...pripremam se psihicki,nekako mi bez obzira na sve ipak malo prpa..
*Blekonja* drži se draga, ja svojima nikom nisam nista rekla, na kraju kad sve prodje onda cu svima reci, znam da bi me gnjavili i zivkali svako malo tako da radije ovo odradimo sami pa cemo vidjeti, mm je svojima rekao (on nista nemoze zadržati za sebe) al žive preko okeana tako da...ipak mi je sad najvažnije da imam svoj mir. 
*Gargamelice* sretno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Blekonja

goa draga  :Kiss: 
diana sretno draga sad kad dobiješ štopericu sve će ići jedno za drugim, znam da bi se htjela riješiti svega i za 15-tak dana (dobro koji dan više) skakati od sreće zbog pozitivne bete
natica  :Yes:  u pravu si skroz!!

----------


## goa

> ja svojima nikom nisam nista rekla, na kraju kad sve prodje onda cu svima reci, znam da bi me gnjavili i zivkali svako malo tako da radije ovo odradimo sami pa cemo vidjeti, mm je svojima rekao (on nista nemoze zadržati za sebe) al žive preko okeana tako da...ipak mi je sad najvažnije da imam svoj mir.


Ista stvar kod nas! Ali, naravno, cijeli forum je znao  :Grin:  i za postupak i za betu..
*Gargamelice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ javi nam kako je prošlo, a bit će sve ok, ne sumnjam  :Heart: !

----------


## gargamelica

Uh cili dan sam  lutala samo da nisam doma i nasamo da me nervoza ne dokrajci 
 :Sad: 
drzite nam fige trebat će nam  :Wink:

----------


## diana

Moje sve cijeli forum zna, a ostali kad sve zavrsi :Yes: 
*Gargamelice* draga, držim ti fige, samo hrabro :Smile:  i nedaj se. Moja punkcija Utorak u 7hrs, i ja danas citav dan razmisljam o tome, kako , sta...al i to ce proci.
Sretno draga, držim ti fige  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

gargamelice i diana  :Love:  vas i sretno mislit ćemo na vas!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

jeli gargamelica  danas ima punkciju  ?
sretno cure.....

----------


## Nene2

Drage cure iz *ST i okolice,*

već je bilo pitanja kako nabaviti* bedževe " Neplodnost boli " i " I ja želim zagrliti svoje dijete "*

Pokušavamo nešto organizirati pa mi treba okviran broj ljudi  ( i bedževa) koji bi naručili.
Može i ovdje i na pp 

Tnx i nadam se da ćemo se i upoznati  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

ja želim oba, po recimo 5 od svakog za sada.

Ako bi povećala broj, igra li i to??

----------


## gargamelica

Bog cure evo sam se tek sad malo razbudila, dobro me osamutila ona tekućina šta daju kroz braumilu.
Punkcija nikad bezbolnija i ja nikad opustenija  :Smile: 
A s obzirom na dosadašnje iskustvo kraljevski tretman sam imala,jer mi je nakon šta sam odspavala u sobi još došlo i slabo pa me nisu pustili doma dapače :Wink: 
Koliko znam dobili smo 4 stanice a i našli su spermije punkcijom !!!
Sutra ćemo vidit jel se oplodilo ,hvala na podrsci cure 
Diana sretno sutra !!!!!!!   
Idem ja opet malo odspavat  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma jel to u kbc  gargamelice?    wow.....znaci  jos jedna koja kaze da ne boli

----------


## gargamelica

Je je u KBC sam , stvarno ne boli i DR B je bio brz šta je isto bitno.

----------


## diana

Hvala *gargamelice,* drago mi je da te nije bolilo, nadam se da cu se i ja sutra poslijepodne javiti s istim vijestima, jutros sam ustala i kukam mm kako cu ja to a on me tjesi, evo sad sam nekako bolje, pa nisam valjda tolika kukavica...jos nesto, malo me pecka dole citav dan i imam pojacan iscjedak, nadam se da to nije problem za punkciju...eh, samo da sutra prodje dobro...

----------


## Blekonja

gargamelice bravo  :Klap:  za lijepe folikuliće da se sada super razvijaju  :Very Happy:  i  za punkciju koja je super prošla...
ajde idemo pohvalit i KBC  :Grin: 
diana ne brini sve će proći ap-tak nećeš ni osjetiti i već je gotovo držim fige i mislim na tebe sutra  :Wink: 
pozz svim mojim curkama ja ne osjećam ništa, jedino neko lagano probadanje na livu stranu, ali sve mi se čini da je ili jajnik ili criva, stolica uredna (nema zatvora  :Sad: ) tako da.....
mislim da ću raditi test već u subotu, ne znam hoću li i do tad izdržat!!!
izaći će mi već onaj bravactid ili kako se već zove primila sam jučer drugi??? šta mislite??

----------


## goa

*Gargamelice,*  :Klap: , čestitam, lipo se odmori, zaslužila si, a mi ćemo vibrati za oplodnju!
*Diana,* zar je stvarno došao taj dan  :Sing: , vjeruj nam, punkcija brzo prođe, poslije se sve svede na slatko i manje slatko iščekivanje- hoće li se oploditi, do kojeg će stadija, hoće li se ugnijezditi..Zato se ne zamaraj punkcijom,ideš po bebu  :Wink: ! Sutra će ti odmah i reći koliko zapravo imaš jajnih stanica, neka bude zrele i javi se kad budeš mogla!
*Blekonjice,*ti najbolje znaš dokle ćeš izdržati u čekanju, što duže, to bolje,samo se drži, mi smo uz tebe. I kakva je to tužna fačica jer nemaš zatvor, pa to je divota, mene izluđuje ( tako valjda reagiram na utrogestan ),a ako si primila kakav beta hcg booster,možda je u subotu i prerano..

----------


## diana

hvala *goa*,hvala *blekonja*..e da mi je i tu punkciju preživit, mislim da veceras necu ni spavati, ubi me nervoza..sutra ustajem u 6, u 7;30 mi je punkcija...javim vam sutra kako je proslo...pusa curke

----------


## IRENA456

cure moje,držim vam ogromne fige da sve prođe u najboljem redu
Nene 2 šta se tiče bedževa,na spisak stavi bublicu,Pinky ,Deny i mene a Blekonja ti se več javila
komada koliko možeš jer ima dosta zainteresiranih
nadam se da se vidimo na jednoj proljetnoj kavici

----------


## gargamelica

Bog cure evo nemam bas najbolje vijesti  :Sad: 
od 4 stanice dvi su bile nezrele a dvi zrele i oplodila se samo jedna .
Sad mi ostaje cekat do četvrtka i da taj malac bude jak  :Sad: 
Uh nikad losija situacija

----------


## Blekonja

gargamelice sretno draga i ja sam bila u sličnoj užasnoj situaciji (možda i malo goroj  :Sad: )....drži se  :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

> cure moje,držim vam ogromne fige da sve prođe u najboljem redu
> Nene 2 šta se tiče bedževa,na spisak stavi bublicu,Pinky ,Deny i mene a Blekonja ti se več javila
> komada koliko možeš jer ima dosta zainteresiranih
> nadam se da se vidimo na jednoj proljetnoj kavici



potpisujem sve našu dragu irenu456 starog morskog vuka koji nam se nikako ne javlja, ali nas stalno prati iz prikrajka  :Grin:  :Bye:  , 
i ja se nadam jednoj proljetnoj kavici!!!!

----------


## Pinky

cure moje, zelim vam svu srecu u postupcima, nisam tu,ali vibram iz sveg srca!
imam neki ludi tjedan, na sve sam strane razbacana, pa se cujemo kad guzvara prodje.

p.s. da i ja sam za bedzeve, sebi bi uzela po 2 komada od oba, ali cu se jos raspitati zeli li ih jos itko

----------


## aleksandraj

evo za pocetak muz i ja idemo na razgovor u CITO 03.05. kod dr. S....pa cemo odluciti onda ST ili MB :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zlatica

*Gargamelice* evo ovdje malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sretan ishod!(u koji ne sumnjam)!
*Diana* kako si ti,kako je prošlo? 
*Blekonja*bliži si beta!(veeeeeeeelika naravno).Pripremi srce!  :Love: 
*Goa* pozdrav tebi i tvojoj,sad već maxi mrvici  :Klap: 
*Crvenkapice* ne znam u kojoj si ti fazi,ali ti želim da se dobro nosiš s njom  :Yes:

----------


## matto

*Molim i mene pribilježite za bedževe, samo ne znam gdje bih ih mogla nositi u ovom gradu,* 
*već sutra bi me svi zvali to je "ona s bedžom" (kao što su u jednom drugom gradu, u blizini mene i muža zvali „ono dvoje što šetaju“), no svejedno ja bih bedž pa ga makar nosila samo po Splitu, * 
*Gargamelice, draga nikad ne znaš koja je kombinacija dobtina, zato vibram za ednog a vrijednog* 
*Blekonja, još samo malo pa ćemo , mislim na tebe*
*Diana, je li prestao koktel djelovati?*
*pozdrav Pinky, Irena, Goa, i svima koje čitaju*

----------


## diana

Evo mene curke moje, prvo da vam se svima zahvalim za podrsku, divne ste. Ovako:jutros rano mi u kliniku,ja pravo ustrasena, usli unutra,prvo lezi na stomak da mi sestrica da inekcije,kaze jedna za bolove druga da me malo osamuti jer imam vise folikula.Piknu me u jednu stranu guze, osjetila ubod,pece..al izdržala,al kad je piknula onaj koktel u drugu stranu i ja pusti glas 'auuu', (kaže mm da me cuo u hodniku), kaže sestrica 'pa ako te ovo boli kako ces onda punkciju', ja se oduzela, kontam ja to necu preživjeti, jos me ona vise prestrasi s tom izjavom :Crying or Very sad: .
Usli u salu, dr. Š. ceka, ja mislila da ce biti dr.P. posto me on vodi al super je dr.Š.
Pita me jeli me strah a ja vec se oduzela,promrlja aha, onaj koktel poceo djelovati pa me manta tamo vamo al nista strasno.Na sto,reflektor,kaze prvo boca dole,ja kontam kad ona u guzu boli ova ce me dokrajciti...kad ono nista,nisam je ni osjetila,dr.R. je bio malo na pocetku al je brzo otisao.E vidim onu veliku iglu i pokrijem oci,necu da gledam,stvarno ne boli,sestra mi drži ruku(to pomaže),meni lakse,kaže ona evo prva strana gotovo jos samo drugu,desnu stranu sam malo osjetila al stvarno nista vrijedno spomena..kaže dr. evo gotovo, ja sva sretna,nabrzinu sve, nisam ni osjetila,od svega me najvise bolila inekcija onog koktela,kažem dr. da ima laku ruku,on se smije.Ekad sam ustala tad mi se pocelo vise mantati,sestrica kaze 12 izvadjeno,cega sta pojma nemam,tu sam a nisam tu,dala mi jednu tabletu da popijem sat prije transfera i kaže utrice 2 popiti sad i onda 3x2 dole...ja ko pijana, obucem se lagano,mm ceka u hodniku,smijesi se, meni drago da je gotovo :Very Happy: ..ja sam bila vise uplasena i isprepadana a stvarno nije bilo razloga za to, al džaba govoriti dok sam ne osjetis...

----------


## diana

Dosli u stan (10min od Cita), odspavam malo duže, ustala,mm me služi ko kraljicu :Smile: eno ga kuha veceru. Ja zasada nemam nikakvih problema, nista me neboli, osjetim malo desni jajnik al to je sitnica. E da, dali se utrici guraju duboko?ja pokusala al neide bas duboko, ko da sam otekla unutra, gurnula ih koliko je moglo al nije duboko.A zasto se utrici stavljaju ? E sad curke moje, meni je najgore proslo, bar mislim, sad mi recite kako ide transfer, jel gore od punkcije, dobijam li opet inekcije , molim Vasa iskustva pa da se pripremim. Sestrica me rekla sutra zvati s novostima,nisu mi danas nista rekli,dali je dobro lose...samo znam da je 12 izvuceno al kakvo je stanje pojma nemam, biologa vise nisam vidjela, ni dr. samo sestricu, ležala 15 minuta i kuci.Jel trebam sad nesto odredjeno jesti ili piti? Zasada me nista neboli pa nemam potrebe za tabletom protiv bolova...ma jeli ovo normalno, ko da nisam ni bila na punkciji :Rolling Eyes:  pusa drage moje, i sve najbolje :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*diana   * koliko ja znam i koliko sam cula, transfer ne boli  nista....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno   draga  
*matto * nasmijala si me,, i kod mene ti je tako ,mala sredina svi bi me gledali   ali briga me  , *i ja zelim  bedževe
gargamelica  * bit c eto sve ok , ne brini  ~~~~~~~~~~~~
*blekonja* sretno sretno sretno
*goa  ,pinky,zlatica,natica,bubilice  i svima ostalima  


*cure  trebam pomoc oko  skupljanja nalaza, danas sam bila na razgovoru za ivf, dr. napisao da trebam  donijeti nalaze hepatitisa ja i mm i HIV ja i mm....ostale pretrage nista...i savjet psihologa i preporuka glede ulaska u program ivf....sta je to?  

dali trebam uzeti uputnicu za  psihologa i od koga?
dali se trebam naruciti  i dali imate broj tel:?
ako je ta preporuka  pravnik  onda  gdje cu njega naci?
mene je dr. zbunio  s tim...ivf cu raditi u zg...a  te potvrde u splitu  pojma nemam koga pitati  ....cure koje ste u KBC split  kako ste vi?

----------


## bublica3

*diana*, drago mi je da na kraju nije bila traumatična punkcija. Nekim curama zna bit. Transfer ni ne osjetiš. Tableta se popije da se mišići malo opuste... nečeš dobit nikakvu inekciju prije transfera možda dobiješ nakon ET inekciju HCG booster-choragon, to ti je hormon trudnoće. Vjerovatno su ti rekli da moraš doć punog, punog mjehura na transfer. Super za 12 js!! 
*Želim ti puno sreće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  :Smile:

----------


## diana

*bublica* nisu mi rekli da dodjem na transfer punog mjehura,vjerovatno ce mi reci kad nazovu da jave kad je transfer i kakvo je stanje js, a tu inekciju znaci daju poslije transfera, gdje tacno? samo ne u guzu...a za punkciju sam cula i citala svakakvih prica,i stvarno za svoj slucaj nemam sta reci, ko da nista nije ni bilo...hvala bublica

----------


## diana

hvala *crvenkapice*, ako ti može pomoci moje iskustvo u vezi potvrda u Splitu samo javi, ja sam u Cito i tu su mi dali gdje da tražim potvrde, obe sam dobila za manje od sat vremena...nista im nisam morala objasnjavati,sve imaju spremno, samo promijene ime i isprintaju...bar kod mene je tako bilo. Ja sam obe platila, znaci nisam imala uputnice niti sta drugo, ali ja nisam odavde pa ni nemam zdravstveno osiguranje van moje države.

----------


## bublica3

*diana*, DA inekcija je u guzu  :Grin:  ali ne boli ništa, pogotovo kad znaš da je to pomoč tvojim mrvicama! Kada te nazovu pitaj dali trebaš doć punog mjehura! U Cita obično transfer rade s punim, punim, punim mjehurom, šta je puniji to bolje! Bolje se vidi na ultrazvuk gdje smjestiti mrvice; a kateterom ne smiju taknuti stjenku maternice; to mi je Dr. rekao da je jako važno. 
Ni mene nije bolila punkcija u Cita, a išla sam bez koktela, doduše imala sam 5 folikula. Znam da je teško, ali probaj se opustit, sa nervozom nečeš pridonjet uspjehu.

----------


## diana

o ne, opet u guzu, tu ih najvise osjetim...al kad sam ovaj koktel danas preživjela (peče strasno,i sad osjetim laganu bol na guzi od njega) i to cu. Hvala draga, pitacu za pun mjehur kad me nazovu...pusa :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj cure pa kako  sa punim mjehurom  ,, pa ja ne mogu  uopce trpit kada mi se pipi.... :Smile: ..a kamoli da stavljaju jos nesto unutra  ajme...

*diana * koliko si platila te dvi potvrde u CITA?
*bubilice * ti si isla na pp savjetovanja u  split, citala sam kod rive negdje, jel se jos ide tamo? jel sta placas?  jeli moras radit ivf u splitu da bi dobio te potvrde besplatno, neko je pisao  da se onda placa....mislim vec ovaj tjedan ici u split pa mi pliz javite.....i  onaj HIV i hepatitis se radi na krizinama??  ne treba se narucivati i  kad najbolje doci ujutro?

----------


## bublica3

> joj cure pa kako sa punim mjehurom ,, pa ja ne mogu uopce trpit kada mi se pipi......a kamoli da stavljaju jos nesto unutra ajme...
> 
> *bubilice* ti si isla na pp savjetovanja u split, citala sam kod rive negdje, jel se jos ide tamo? jel sta placas? jeli moras radit ivf u splitu da bi dobio te potvrde besplatno, neko je pisao da se onda placa....mislim vec ovaj tjedan ici u split pa mi pliz javite.....i onaj HIV i hepatitis se radi na krizinama?? ne treba se narucivati i kad najbolje doci ujutro?


ja sam pravnu i psihološku potvrdu dobila u obiteljskom centru, tamo ih ne naplačuju ništa! Moraš im se javit na tel. i dogovorit termin za sastanak posebno s psihologicom i posebno s pravnicom.
TRG FRANJE TUĐMANA 3. (Na Rivi kraj Sv.Frane, ulaz između mjenjačnice i trgovine vinima) 3.kat
tel.021 384 364
Gđa. pravnica Marina Pokrajac (četvrtkom popodne je u centru) 

Šta se tiće pretraga HIV i hepatitis ja sam ih napravila na Higijenskom zavodu, naravno treba ti uputnica. Ali se ne čeka uopče, nema gužve. Ne treba se naručivat. Nalazi budu gotovi za 7 do 10 dana.

----------


## bublica3

crvenkapica oni u obiteljskom centru ne moraju znat gdje ideš na postupak. A ako te pitaju reci da ideš privatno u Splitu, a neče te pitat.

----------


## diana

*crvenkapice*, u Cito ti daju info gdje da ides po potvrde, ja sam nazvala i rekla da sam pacijent Cita i da mi treba potvrda odmah su znali o cemu govorim,nista nisam morala objasnjavati, cijena jedne 300Kn druge 150 Kn.

----------


## Natica

*Crvenkapice*, ja sam sve potvrde dobila u bolnici. Pravnica radi svaki utorak i četvrtak od 12-13 sati. Radi u gradi uprave. Kod psihijatra smo išli na Firule u ambulantu. E sad, ja sam u postupku u KBC, pa mi je dr. dao obrasce za psihijatra i pravnika. Za psihijatra smo morali donijeti i ja uputnicu od svog ginekologa i mm od svoje doktorice. 
Ne znam da li možeš u bolnici obavit te preglede ako nisi na postupku tu. Možda možeš nazvat na telefon i pitat.
Pretrage krvi sam radila na Križine, na (mislim) drugom katu, na transfuziji. Na tom katu je i dermatologija, pa u nastavku. Mislim da vade krv od 8-10 sati i za par dana budu nalazi.
*Diana*, odma sam se prisjetila i svojih punkcija,  :Smile: . Bez brige, transfer ne boli. Osjetiš da se nešto dešava, ali to nije nikakva bol. 
*Blekonja*, još malo pa beta... sretno!
Veliki pozdrav svim curama!

----------


## gargamelica

Diana super šta je tako bezbolno prošlo ,meni je četvrta punkcija i nikad se ne možeš skroz opustit svaka mi je različita.
Ja evo imam nekako zategnut stomak kao da je teška upala mišića i to mi je novo ,napuhana sam i dok se krecem sve osjećam dole :Sad: 
Meni nitko nije rekao da stavljam utrice pa po iskustvu sam od sinoć ipak stavila .
Zlatice jesi ti između punkcije i transfera stavljala utrogestan?
Blekonja sretnooooo

----------


## diana

*gargamelice* i to smo odradile :Very Happy:  Mene zasada nista neboli,desni jajnik me probada,bol se da trpit,najgore mi kad sjedim ,dok ležim neboli, al to je to. Utrice mi sestrica odmah poslije punkcije rekla da 2 popijem, a ostalo 3x2 vaginalno, i ja ih evo koristim,samo sto ih nemogu duboko ugurati,jel to problem ? Danas me sestra iz Cita zove, kaže 'sve je uredu zasada,vi se pridržavajte terapije a sutra ce vas biolog zvati s novostima za transfer', i to je to, ni koliko js ni kako se razvijaju..nista...al nadam se najboljem, *gargamelice* kad je tebi transfer? jesu li te prijasnji transferi boljeli?

----------


## goa

Evo,*Blekonjice,*još jedan dan manje u nizu  :Wink: !
*Diana,* bravo za 12 js! E sad možeš i ti drugima davati savjete o punkciji, još jedno iskustvo iza tebe,a i dobro će se razvijati, sigurna sam!
*Gargamelice,*kad je transfer? Žao mi je što te boli..
*Zlatice,* baš mi drago da ćeš uskoro u prirodnjak, treba ispucati sve opcije, nikad se ne zna koja je dobitna!
I poseban pozdrav *Denny !*

----------


## zlatica

Gargamelice utrogestane sam stavljala od transfera,ne prije.I mene je bolilo posli i to nekoliko dana,i odgovara tvom opisu boli...
Goa i mene raduje šta se nešto događa a istina, nikad ne znamo...
Blekonja sve si bližeeeeeeee!
Diana sretno na transferu,i zbilja nisu bolni!

----------


## gargamelica

Moj transfer bi trebao bit  sutra.
Diana ja bi transfer opisala kao iskustvo s predivnim osjecajem,"trudna "makar tih 15 dana :Wink: 
Ništa ne boli ne brini nego gustaj  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

> Diana ja bi transfer opisala kao iskustvo s predivnim osjecajem,"trudna "makar tih 15 dana
> Ništa ne boli ne brini nego gustaj


potpisujem gargamelicu 
diana super si ti to odradila, vrlo slično je i meni bilo, doduše nije me ta inekcija toliko bolila, a i malo kad zapecne stinsni  zube i prođe, bravo za 12 js bit će tu za vratiti ih mamici 
gargamelice sretno sutra  :Very Happy: 
goa draga je još jedan dan manje uhhhh ali ima ih još dosta  :Grin: 
zlatica za prirodnjak  :Klap: 
matto, denny, irena, bublica... ma svim ogroman poljubac šaljem

----------


## matto

Diana, svaka čast  :Klap: 
ipak je doc. dobro odredio terapiju bit će tu blastica, kako bi rekli u Sarajevu, garant, draga sad odmaraj pa za pet dana na transfer.
Gargamelice, utrogestani se, barem je tako u Citu, stavljaju odmah nakon punkcije negdje sam pročitala pa ne znam hoću li dobro prenijeti i je li to točno, ali tijekom punkcije se pokupi folikularna tekućina pa se smanji razina progesterona te se zbog toga daju utrogestani, e pa sad ne znam ima li ovo smisla, 
Blakonja, križamo još jedan dan na kalendaru,  :Zaljubljen: 
Zlatice, svaka čast curo takva upornost se jednom mora isplatiti :Klap: 
Deny, Pinky, Goa, sve duge cure   :Bye:

----------


## TwistedQ

Curke sritno..  :Bye:

----------


## gargamelica

Evo mene s mojim malcem kuci u lezecem položaju  :Wink: 
Transfer je bio jutros i sad čekanje bete.
Ima li netko savjet koliko mirovat Par dana ili do bete ? To mi je enigma jer su različiti stavovi . :Wink:

----------


## Blekonja

gargamelice bravo!!!!! sretno sada!!! a mirovanje.....to je sve individualno ja odležim ona prva tri dana junački, a poslije sve normalno sa malom dozom opreza, jedna meni poznata zadnji je put odležala svih 14 dana  :Shock:  i opet ništa, to ti je sve lutrija uglavnom kako ti osjećaš da treba tako napravi i sretno draga  :Klap:

----------


## goa

E pa sad si trudna,*Gargamelice*  :Wink:  ! A za mirovanje, slažem se s Blekonjom,nije loše uzeti bolovanje, svojevrstan predah, šetati, više vremena posvetiti sebi.. S druge strane, kad ne radiš, čekanje bete te zna izluditi  :Grin:  ! Sigurna sam da nećeš izdržati 24 sata u krevetu dulje od 3 dana, ali glavno da je laganini ritam u svemu što radiš !
*Blekonja,* još jedan manje  :Heart:  !

----------


## Blekonja

je još jedan manje, ali ovaj mi je najgori!!! ajme majko  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## diana

Hvala curke moje :Zaljubljen:  sinoc me malo vise bolio stomak, dole nisko, pa sam popila tabletu za bolove. Danas me zove sestra iz Cita; moj transfer sutra u 1245, i kaze doci s punim,punim mjehurom...jel to znaci da treba da mi se bas piski? Neznam kako cu na transfer a piški mi se pravo ?Jel smijem jesti prije 12, nesto lagano? Znaci transfer mi je treci dan ne peti, jel to dobro? Opet mi nista nije rekla sto se tice js, koliko,dali su dobre,...al valjda ce mi sutra reci. Curke tko odlucuje koliko ce ih biti vraceno, ako me budu pitali neznam sama sta je najbolje, mislim ako ima 3 za vratiti dali da vratimo sve tri ? *gargamelice* draga cuvaj se i uživaj, evo ja odmah iza tebe  :Smile:

----------


## matto

Diana, na transfer je poželjno doći punog mjehura, kad se sjetim svog zadnjeg transfera dođe mi,  :Laughing: 
Uglavnom na putu do Cita imala sam osjećaj da mi je mjehur pun tj. da moram u toalet, međutim kad me Stefani pogledala na UZV prije dolaska doc. P. (na transferu se radi uzv preko stomaka)
imala je što vidjeti, opisali su to kao da nisam bila poslušna popila sam samo čašu vode :Embarassed:  i onda dok smo čekali doc. ja sam se doslovce nalijevala vodom u sali, 
morali smo čekati transfer, majko moja sramote, a prošli put sam pila vodu cijelim putem i posjetila svako odmorište: 
Što se hrane tiče, ma normalno da možeš jesti pa nećeš primiti opću anesteziju, i na kraju ako ne jedeš a moraš popiti lubor i dva utrogestana pa možeš zamisliti kako bi to izgledalo na prazan želudac.
Što se tiče povratka embrija ako budeš imala tri oplođena sva tri će ti vratiti ne zaboravi da nema zaleđivanja i oni nemaju izbora, meni su prošli put vratili tri jedan je bio vrlo dobar dva srednja žalost no što se moglo nego sve vratiti, takav je zakon,  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Draga opustiti se koliko možeš, i sretno sutra, više ćeš znati kad se susretneš oči u oči s doc. i biologom, oni će ti sve objasniti, ništa ti :Love:  ne brini

----------


## diana

Hvala *matto,* pojesti cu nesto lagano,ja sam isto kod Stefani, pa nastojacu da mi se ono pravo piski, picu dosa vode prije nego krenem, imam jednu tabletu za popit 1 sat prije transfera i utrice mi je rekla ujutro da popijem dvije, i dobijem jednu inekciju u guzu?? prije ili poslije transfera? koliko dugo traje transfer ? vjerovatno krace nego punkcija...sutra cemo vidjeti koliko ima za vratiti...pusa curke

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretno  diana
gargamelice lezi, uzivaj    

cure pa kako punog mjehura na  transfer...pa kako  se ne upiskite???..ja bi se upiskila, ja ne mogu trpit ni sek.  ....jel vam  stavljaju jos ono zeljezo ?
a poslije transfera ..kad se moze na wc?

----------


## diana

hvala *crvenkapice*, i mene zanimaju odgovori na tvoja pitanja, ajmo curke, gdje ste...

----------


## bublica3

> sretno diana
> gargamelice lezi, uzivaj 
> 
> cure pa kako punog mjehura na transfer...pa kako se ne upiskite???..ja bi se upiskila, ja ne mogu trpit ni sek. ....jel vam stavljaju jos ono zeljezo ?
> a poslije transfera ..kad se moze na wc?


i ja inaće ne mogu trpit, ali kad ste tamo možete, vidit ćete. Budite bez brige! Neka vam je samo u glavi da će transfer bit uspješniji s prepunim mjehurom  :Yes: 
Spekulum se stavlja, naravno dako bi se lakše obavio ET. Preporuča se ležati oko pola sata, ali ja nisam izdržala pa sam otišla u wc nakon 20 min i vratila se ležat.

Cure moje po meni ništa ovo nije teško koliko je teško iščekivanje bete  :Smile: 
Oboružajte se strpljenjem i SRETNO!!!!

----------


## IRENA456

evo da vam se javi jedna iskusna haha
ja bi počela pit jedno 45 min.prije transfera,onako laganini, otprilike 1/2l do 1L iako je to sve individualno
a poslje transfera ležiš onoliko koliko možeš izdržat, otprilike 15min pa u wc i natrag u ležeči položaj
SRETNO!!!!!!!
Blekonja navijam za trocifrenu ß u pon.

----------


## Blekonja

eto i mene danas sam malo bolje, jučer bila opet koma  :Embarassed:  no dobro.....
potpuno potpisujem bublicu samo šta sam ja imala prepunjen mjehur pa mi je dr. morao skidati spekulum i da ga malo ispraznim u dva tri mlazića ako mogu kontrolirati, ja otišla i to napravila, a on još uvijek prekrcan  :Laughing: , ali nadam se da će imati efekta, čak sam dosta izdržala s punim  mjehurom ležati... i šta kaže bublica draga sve je to puno manje teško i stresno od čekanja bete - NEUSPOREDIVO :Rolling Eyes: 

pozz svima, a posebno našoj ireni i denny
sretno diana i gargamelice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas 
bublice, matto, crvenkapica, natica, pinky i ostale naše curke nenamjerno zaboravljene  :Heart:

----------


## diana

Blekonja drži se, jos malo...
Ja se evo pripremam za transfer,za par sati..danas i sutra cu ležati a nedelju ujutro krecemo za Sarajevo. Odoh na tusiranje pa litru vode da popijem prije transfera...

----------


## gargamelica

Blekonja sretno :Smile: 

Diana sretan transfer i put :Wink: 

Mene već kosti bole od lezanja ali sam zacrtala do ponedjeljka  :Wink: )

----------


## diana

Hvala gargamelice,samo lezi i uživaj...tako cu i ja do Nedelje, pa na put, pa kod kuce možda opet ležanje,ili lagano na noge,vidjecemo kako ce biti...pusa curke

----------


## diana

Moj transfer zavrsio, stvarno bezbolan, mjehur nije bio dovoljno pun pa sam i tamo pila vodu..al sve ok.Inekcija poslije transfera i nije tako bolila (ko onaj koktel), dobili smo 1 inekciju za ponijeti kuci pa ce mi mm dati u guzu u Cetvrtak.Lezala sam oko 25 minuta, i morala piskiti poslije toga, nisam mogla vise izdržati, al sestra kaže 'samo piski,no problem'.(a ja kontam 'pa iscurit će mi' )
12 js, 6 smrznuli, 4 nevalja i 2 jako dobre, vracene te dvije (osmostanične), nerazumijem kad dr. kaze 'dvije osmostanične' (sta zapravo znaci osmostanične?). Eto...ležala sam čitav dan i moram malo ustati, pa reko da vam se javim, hvala Vam svima na podršci, sad čekamo...ako nebude nista...pa idemo dalje !!!

----------


## Natica

*Diana*, to mi se čini jako dobro. 6 smrznutih, 2 osmostanične vraćene... super. Leži, odmaraj i uživaj! Svoj dio posla su odlično obavila,  :Smile: . Rezultat više nego dobar.
*Gargamelice*, neka bole leđa. Ovih par dana su tvoji dani, neka te paze i maze, a ti odmaraj.
*Blekonja*, još samo par kratkih dana.
Svima pozdrav

----------


## gargamelica

Pa da znaš natice da i trce oko mene pravo mi je neugodno  :Wink: 
Diana to je super rezultat  :Smile:  
blekonja evo još malo vibrica  :Smile:

----------


## Denny

*samo da malo skočim za jednog malog borca!*

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## IRENA456

jeeeeee imamo novu trudnicu!!!!!!!!

----------


## Denny

*Draga Blekonja.... evo suze mi teku od sreće...*

... za onaj prvi pregled koji je završio suzama...
... i za drugi pregled koji je završio još većim suzama...
... i za *POSTUPAK JOŠ NI BLIZU*...
... i za operaciju štitnjače...
... i za gubitak 15 kila...
... i za onu isplakanu mengu prije bete...
...i za sve što smo zajedno prošli...
... i za brdo folikula od kojih je ostalo ništa...
... i za jednu jedinu jajnu stanicu koja je ponijela sve naše nade..
... i za koju smo slali vibrice iz bliza i iz daleka vjerujući u čuda...
                             ... I USPJEŠNO SE OPLODILA...
                             ... I IMPLANTIRALA...
                             ... I DONIJELA TI NAPOKON SUZE RADOSNICE...

Pa nek netko kaže da čuda ne postoje!

*UŽIVAJ DRAGA, ZASLUŽILA SI!!!*
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## gargamelica

Ma jel to poz test ili beta !!!!!
Ajme stvarno sam zasuzila  :Klap: 
bravooooooo za junaaaaka

----------


## Denny

Beta! *betaaaaa!!!* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

Ajme Blekonjica moja na pet minuta se dignem iz kreveta i pročitam prekrasnu vijest. Draga moja suze radosnice teku niz obraze zbog tebe i jakoooooooooooo sam sretna. Uživaj i od srca velike čestitke od mene i moje male bebice koja je prošla  svoj križni put u zadnjih  mjesec dana i ostala je sa svojom mamicom. Pusica ogromna draga za tebe

----------


## Blekonja

cure ja sam u stanju šoka još uvijek pa ću kratko samo test je pokazao jutros (11dpt) dvije crtice jedna je bila blijeđa, napravila betu i ona 232,5 U/L šta da vam kažem tresem se još sva!!!

----------


## Blekonja

hvala vam od  :Heart: 
 denny draga ljubim te 
irena :Kiss: 
roza draga  :Love:  poljubac malom borcu
ma svima ustvari veliki pozz

----------


## Natica

Blekonja! Divno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Čestitam od srca!

----------


## H2O

> *Draga Blekonja.... evo suze mi teku od sreće...*
> 
> ... za onaj prvi pregled koji je završio suzama...
> ... i za drugi pregled koji je završio još većim suzama...
> ... i za *POSTUPAK JOŠ NI BLIZU*...
> ... i za operaciju štitnjače...
> ... i za gubitak 15 kila...
> ... i za onu isplakanu mengu prije bete...
> ...i za sve što smo zajedno prošli...
> ...


Ovo moram potpisati.Denny divna si.

Blekonja draga,pa šta da kažem,plačem od sreće....Kao da si jučer pisala ono "postupak još ni blizu".
Čestitam ti draga moja,uživajte ti i TM,zaslužili ste.I mazi bušu

----------


## ana-

*blekonja*  :Very Happy:  evo vratila se da vidim kako je nemam riječi draga jednostavno ti želim od  :Heart:  da se sve lijepo nastavi i idučih 8,5 mjeseci  i da budeš najsretnija žena kada primi svoj maleni mirišljavi zamotuljak  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: .

to ti želimo nas troje  :Kiss:

----------


## matto

jesma ti rekla, ona jaka bol probadanje sve je to bio znak,
o ne znam što piešm presretna sam zbog tebe, draga :Dancing Fever: ,  :Very Happy:

----------


## goa

*Blekonja* evo si me rasplakala, pa ja svratila da vidim oćeš li ipak test za vikend i koje iznenađenjeeee !!!! BETA JE TU !!!!
Iskrene čestitke tebi i tvom mužu, i ne znam, pisat ću više kad dođem sebi jer ovo je jednostavno predobro  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## matto

evo još jednom :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , nije da ne vjerujem ili mislim da sam sanjala, ali
 pisala sam kratko jer sam od uzbuđenja "srušila" mm neke radove na kompu, 
uglavnom sve je morao ispočetka :Embarassed: , no kad sam mu rekla da je Blekonja trudna 
smirio se i rekao je "hajde opraštam ti vrijedlo je", to se naravno mora proslaviti  :Klap: , draga uživaj i ponovno mi jutros u oči upade onaj potpis od Denny: *
Vjerujem u anđele ...*

----------


## Denny

Postoje ljudi koji vam se nekako zavuku "u dušu" čim ih upoznate. U biti, u Blekonjinom slučaju, i prije nego što ih upoznate. To ne mogu objasniti, to se jednostavno osjeti. Kad se iskreno raduješ nećijoj sreći kao da je tvoja... možda i više nego da je tvoja.... Valjda smo mi svi ovdje povezani nekim čudnim nitima zajedničke boli, ali isto tako i zajedničke sreće kad se neka "izvuće" iz ove ružne neplodnosti i prijeđe u onaj sretniji svijet "trbušastih". Kao nekakav lotto - nikad ne znaš kad će te izvući, i kad će baš na tebe past ona čarobna sretna kuglica... A nekoga mora izvući...
*Blekonja* je u samo godinu dana učinila jako puno. Od same pomisli da "baš ona nikada neće biti te sreće" pa do silnog truda da ipak dođe barem do postupka, danas je ona kuglica sreće ipak pala na nju, i dokazala nam da se isplati truditi, i gurati naprijed, pa makar "dek po dek"...  :Yes: 
I zato joj skidam kapu na trudu, i volji, i upornosti, i nek je sretno do samog kraja... a onda još tisuću puta sretnije...  :Zaljubljen: 
Jer ovakve priče zaista bude nadu da se *može* čak i onda kada mislimo da je sve, ali baš sve protiv nas.  :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

denny draga  :Love:  :Love:  te ti si sami anđeo 
matto, goa, ana-, H20, natica, ma sve cure moje hvala vam evo malo sam se smirila pa mogu piskarat malo  :Grin:  
ja i mm (kako ne možemo šetati  zbog kiše) išli se provozati autom, vožnja me smiruje za divno čudo jer sam pravi paničar kad je vožnja u pitanju  :Shock:  čuddddnoooo


malo me jedino kopa po glavi da nije ostatak od bravactida (ili kako se već zove) pa je beta tolika, pa opet razmišljam 6-ti je dan ne bi bila tolika, zar ne?  :Wink:

----------


## vesnare

Blekonja što reći... Skačem do neba za veliku betu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Prekrasna vijest -pozitivan niz se vratio :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

_čestitam blekonja  tebi tvom  mužu....zasluzili ste....
čestitam i ekipi sa CITA 
sretna sam zbog vas.....
_

----------


## matto

Blekonja, kakav bravactid ili korgon kako ga ja zovem, ma ne bi beta bila troznamenksta u tom slučaju, 
ako bi je uopeće i bilo da je to ostatak injekcije, 
draga ti se samo opusti i uživaj, ženo pa ti si trudnaaaaaaaa :Yes:  :Yes: .
Diana draga oprosti u ovoj euforiji zaboravila sam zavibrati za tebe, 
osmostanični embriji to je jako dobro za treći dan i u prosjeku najviše trudnoća se postiže s takvim ebrijima i bastocistama peti dan, sada čeakomo sretne vijesti od tebe i Gargamelice.... :Wink:

----------


## aleksandraj

Blekonja, ma nema teksta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Zelim ti najljepsu trudnocu sto se moze zamisliti

----------


## Nene2

Blekonja čestitam draga i uživaj!!! Ovaj splitski niz je predivan! :Very Happy: 
Cure idemo dalje!
a Denny me svojom porukom toliko dirnula da najiskrenije vibram da kuglica sreće padne upravo na nju! :Heart: 

I da, čuda su moguća i vjerujte u njih ! :Yes:

----------


## zlatica

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo Blekonja čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## diana

matto hvala ti,sad samo cekanje....
*Blekonja* cestitam od srca draga, tako sam sretna zbog tebe, mislila sam na tebe ovih dana i molila da beta bude pozitivna...sve najbolje draga, uživaj i čuvaj mi se, ljubim te  :Wink:

----------


## maja8

Blekonja draga iskrene čestitke na prekrasnoj beti i da tvoja trudnoća bude školska do kraja  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
i jedan veliki :Klap:  :Klap:  za CITO
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta vam trebaju

Roze draga drago mi je da vidim da si na forumu što znači da je sve ok i da si doma  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

ajme cure hvala vam na  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
gargamelice, diana od sve moje euforije nisam vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
diana bravo za transfer vidiš da je sve to vrlo jednostavno!!!
gargamelice izdrži ležanje bar prva tri dana,a ovo ostalo laganini 

sve ostale cure koje ste se javile puno vas  :Love:  i  :Kiss:  ja sad samo molim Boga da se sutra lipo dupla i da sve bude ok (uh... uvijek neke brige :Mad: )

----------


## Pinky

blekonjice bravo!!!!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  cudo si napravila da dodjes do postupka i morao je sav taj trud biti nagradjen! denny je to najlipse izrekla  :Heart: 
nemoj se briniti jel to od koragona, ne bi bila tolika! sad lagano opusteno, mirno, uzivaj u najljepsem debljanju na svijetu  :Zaljubljen: 

p.s. dobro sam proslavila tvoju betu hehehe

----------


## TWEETY77

*Blekonja*, od srca cestitam tebi i TM!!!!!! :Very Happy: 
Bravo za Cito! Sutra cekamo pravilno duplanje bete i evo malo~~~~~~~~~!!!!

Svim cekalicama bete zelim lijepe trocifrene brojcice!!!!!! :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## medena8

> *Blekonja*, od srca cestitam tebi i TM!!!!!!
> Bravo za Cito! Sutra cekamo pravilno duplanje bete i evo malo~~~~~~~~~!!!!
> 
> Svim cekalicama bete zelim lijepe trocifrene brojcice!!!!!!


*X*
... i dodajem *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* ostalim curama za sve što im treba!

Naš postupak je ipak odgođen za jesen pa se nadam da će ovaj sretan splitski niz potrajati i do tada!!!

----------


## diana

Evo i nas,napokon stigli kuci,sto se tice mirovanja, mirovala sam dan i pol (dok smo bili u Splitu), pa 5 sati voznje, i nemogu vise lezati,neradim nista tesko al skuham rucak,kafu...sutra u setnjicu, i to je to,nista tesko al lezanje me ubija.Iskreno ni nenadam se uspjehu uopste. Rano je za simptome (transfer bio u Petak) al (.)(.) me ubijaju, nekako su tople i bole pravo (al to moze biti i M), e samo da mi je znati jel jesam il nisam.

----------


## gargamelica

Diana razumim te jer i ja sam danas na rubu zivaca a još me lezanje dokrajci  :Sad: 
Od sutra sam odlučila normalno uz skroz lagani tempo.
Meni (.)(.) su skroz normalne od jučer  i to mi je čudno :Shock: 
Danas  cili dan nešto nervozno prigovaram uhhh tko će izdrzat do bete  :Mad:  
 :Zaljubljen: malo vibrica za sve kojima treba

----------


## goa

*Diana,*kad ti već nisam zaželila sretan povratak kući, onda mogu sretan dolazak  :Grin: ! E, sad savjet- znam da ležanje ubija, ali iskoristi svu tu pažnju svoga muža  :Wink: , tako sam se i ja stalno junačila kako sve mogu sama pa se sad bunim što moram prati suđe i sl. Nadala se - ne nadala, isto ti je, imala sam i ja svojih uspona i padova u čekanju, a vjerujem i svi ostali, samo polako, tek je počelo, pogledaj samo Blekonjinog borca!
*Blekonja,*dobrodošla u slatke trudničke muke  :Heart: - hoće li se pravilno duplati- hoće, kad će prvi pregled i sve ostalo.. Beta ti je odlična za 11. dnt, jednostavno mora biti sve kako triba! Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju cifru!
Eto, kako je krenulo, imat ćemo uskoro pravi mali klub trudnica, cure, želim vam svim srcem da se sve učlanite što prije !!
A posebni pozdrav *Gargamelici* i njenom mrvičku  :Very Happy: !

----------


## diana

*Gargamelice* ti si mislim 1 dan prije mene,ma mene samo (.)(.) ubise,bole pravo,probada me stomak s vremena na vrijeme (posebno desna strana) al nista strasno...ostalo sve ok. Sluzi mene mm, nemam primjedbi  :Zaljubljen:  sta god treba tu je, nas dvoje smo sami tako da nam netreba puno, al meni dosadilo lezanje pa ustanem da nam nesto spremim (a i on dobro kuha). A sudje...eeee *goa*, davno smo odlucili da je to njegov posao  :Yes:  tako da sudje inace jako rijetko perem (al cesce kuham)...ma za nas dvoje nista netreba puno...da nam je dobiti i trece pa da imamo vise posla  :Grin:  ovako vise gledamo TV i ispijamo kafu... :Wink:  pusa curke...*gargamelice* drzimo se  :Wink:

----------


## matto

Dobro jutro, i našoj novoj Cito trudnici posebne vibirce za današnju betu :Dancing Fever: , uvjerena sam da će se pravilno duplati i drukčije ne može biti  :Cool: 
Diana, Gargamelice, znam u najtežem ste dijelu postupka (ako izuzmemo stavljanje spekula) čekanje bete, ponekad mi se čini da bih mogla proći nebrojano punkcija i to čekanje ishoda mi je definitivno najteže.
Diana, znam:
_"Za eden zdiv, Za eden son 
Za mene malku e potrebno...
_uživaj još malo u tišini doma, jer uskoro slijedi  :Gumi-gumi: ,dječiji smijeh, igra, plač, pozdravi i ostalim našim trudnicama Goa, Bublice, 
i Rozi i njenoj mirakul bebici  :Kiss: , brojim dane do "sunčane kave", 
ugodan početak radnog tjedna, bez stresa i s puno smijeha svima

----------


## Blekonja

cure moje pozz svima evo samo da vam javim da je moja beta 510 danas, ja sam happy, idem popodne u dr. pa ćemo vidit šta on kaže.... noćas nisam oka sklopila  :Sad:   i dosta sam zabrinuta, a to me ljuti  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Blekonja

tila sam napisat da sam i happy i zabrinuta, ali sam sve izmišala OPROSTITE MI MOLIM VAS   :Embarassed: !!!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Bacim oko povremeno na vas u Splitu...
*Blekonja*, čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  Želim što prije takav ishod svima ostalima.

Čini mi se da vas puno koristi Femaru, i da su rezultati dobri. U Zg je baš nemaju običaj davati.
Blekonja, je li to bila samo Femara ili kombinacija s menopurima?

----------


## matto

joj zabolilo me rame otvarajući topic,  :Klap: , Blekonja  :Very Happy: 
draga nema razloga za zabrinutost to je više nego duplo i jako dobro i znači da je sve uredu, opusti se, ti si trudnica i ništa drugo nije važno, 
sada će sve ići svojim tokom, znam šta će doc. reći, reći će "čestitam" 
uživaj vani je tako lijep i sunčan dan, a tebi se ostvarila želja, konačno si trudna zar treba nešto više... :Love: ,

----------


## vesnare

Blekonja nema razloga za brige, osim one slatke :Zaljubljen: 
Beta ti je superiška :Very Happy: 
Bravo, bravo :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

cure moje evo bila u dr. on je rekao ODLIČNO, PO ŠKOLSKI, ali da ponovim za svaki sluačaj i u srijedu, onda smo 7.5. smo na kontroli pa ćemo vidjeti dalje, malo sam se smirila, ali ja sam vam zabrinuta zbog mojih boljki koje mene prate odavno a nisu baš najsjajnije za trudnoću pa od tud moj veliki strah!!!! Pozz svima idem malo prileći umorna sam od svih ovih šokova  :Grin:

----------


## Pinky

bravo !!!! jos jednom cmooooooooooook i opusti se pliz  :Heart: 

bila je kombinacija femare i menopura, mislim da je i bublica isti combo imala, cito to cesto prakticira (i ja sam bila na istom protokolu prije mjesec dana, a i na kbc-u krecem sa takvim)

----------


## gargamelica

Blekonja uživaj pa to je supeeer beta  :Wink: )

----------


## AuroraBlu

Imam još jedno pitanje: može li se u Citu npr. kupiti 10 tableta Femare? Jer, u kutiji ih je 30 komada i košta 1.500 kn, a obično je dovoljno 10 tableta za 1 postupak  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Blekonja

AuroraBlu imaš pp

----------


## TWEETY77

Procitala sam na odbrojavanju, Bublice drzi se, draga.Sto god da napisem,bilo bi suvisno pa cu samo :Love: .

Blekonja, bravo za betu, opusti se sada i budi vesela.Jos jednom iskrene cestitke!!!!

----------


## aleksandraj

bublice, drzi se, isto se i meni 2x dogodilo  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Blekonja

Bublić draga tugujem  zajedno s vama......... :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad: , znaš i sama kako mi je žao
držite mi se :Love: !!!

----------


## goa

*Bublice *

----------


## gargamelica

Bublice  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## diana

bublice zao mi je draga :Love:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Pinky

toliko me je ovo izbediralo da ne znam sta da napisem  :Sad: 
bas mi je zao, draga moja bublice  :Sad:  :Sad: 
drz se!  :Love:

----------


## diana

Curke pomoc molim, u Cetvrtak mi mm treba dati drugu (prvu mi je dala sestra u Cito odmah poslije transfera,mislim da je isto bila Brevactid) inekciju *BREVACTID* u guzu...e sad, ova inekcija je drugacija od gonala ili menopura, igla je dosta veca i deblja (mislim da je kao one igle sto s njima mijesamo gonal ili menopur). sestra mi je dala spricu (obicna sprica) i iglu (bas je ima,duga je,i deblja) i cini mi se da je rekla da se igla potpuno ugura u guzu...dali imate iskustva s Brevactidom ? kako ste ga davale, ili neko vam davao ?

----------


## zlatica

*Bublice* nadam se da ćeš iznać snage za ovo preprodit,žao mi je!  :Sad: 
*Blekonja* beta ti je prekrasna  :Klap:

----------


## matto

Diana, u pravu si injekcija je dosta deblja i veća, :Grin:  
i na tvom bi mjestu otišla do doma zdravlja ili liječnika opće prakse. 
Inače chorogon ili kako piše Brevactid meni su uvijek davale sestre u Domu zdravlja, 
jer moja liječnica opće prakse je upoznata s mojim liječenjem neplodnosti 
(u kartonu nemam ništa drugo osim toga), ali mislim da nije problem da te netko pikne i doma , naravno ako ima iskustva s davanjem injekcija intramuskularno (u mišić) dok se gonali, menopuri, daju pod kožu, a to je bitna razlika. Sve sam ovo napisala jer mm "ni u snu" meni ne bi mogao dati injekciju, on je zadužen za mućkanje, ja se piknem sama, i to ponekad tako zaboli, nemam strpljenja uštrcavati polako, da vjerojatno nikad ne bih mogla biti medicinska sestra....

----------


## Denny

Isuse, tek sam saznala...  :Crying or Very sad: 
*Bublice* nemam ni jedne jedine rijeći da te utješim, jako, jako mi je žao i ne mogu vjerovati zašto se događaju ovakve stvari.  :Crying or Very sad: 
Draga grlim te jako, jako, jako, najjače šta mogu i u mislima sam s tobom.  :Love:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kinki

Blekonja čestitam!!!  Bublicu ne znam i nemam pojma šta se desilo al mogu naslutit.  Nadam se da će se brzo oporavit i krenut dalje.

----------


## matto

jutros je tako tmurno napolju, ni traga suncu, i onda mi se nekako čini da je vrijeme stalo i na ovom dijelu foruma nakon što je stalo srce Bublicine bebice, 
tako sam jutros :Crying or Very sad:  , jer iako sam naučila živjeti s tom boli svaka izgubljena trudnoća vrati mi sjećanja....  
draga Bublice, već sam napisla na odbrojavanju, a ponavljam i ovdje da se nadam se da ćeš smoći snage jednom i ustati bez obzira koliko pad bio težak :Love: 
Blekonja, draga radiš li danas ponovo betu, 
čekamo te da doneseš sunce u ovaj dan

----------


## Blekonja

drage moje evo me da vam javim svoju treću betu 1073  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  blekonja za prekranu treću betu, sve ide školski i jako min je drago zbog tebe.

----------


## Nene2

Drage cure, bedževi su kod mene  :Smile:  !

Hoćemo li organizirati ST kavicu?
(Toliko sam se veselila, a sad me ovo s bublicom baš  :Sad: )

Tko dolazi, kada vam odgovara?

----------


## matto

> blekonja za prekranu treću betu, sve ide školski i jako mi je drago zbog tebe.


evo sunca a nakon toga i Blekonjine bete, 
da razvedri dan, draga uživaj, 
sretna sam zbog tebe,

----------


## Pinky

bravo trudnice nasa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

ja cu biti u staraca ovaj vikend, sta kazete na kavu u nedilju popodne?

bublicice  :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

> drage moje evo me da vam javim svoju treću betu 1073


ideš koja beta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## IRENA456

ja sam za kavicu ali u nedilju nemogu nikako
ako vam odgovara subota pridružujem se

----------


## Blekonja

ajme.... ja neću moć u nedjelju, a najvjerojatnije ni u subotu  :Sad:  
probat ću nešto iskemijat, ali ne garantiram  :Wink: 
hvala vam curke na čestitkama ja se nekako navikavam na činjenicu da sam trudna, inače dosta sam umorna ( :Shock:  već???), nekako osjećam kako me slabost drži cili dan, vadila sam jutros željezo pa ćemo baš sad vidit kakvo je, mm je išao po nalaz

 :Love:  mojoj dragoj bublici 
pozz svima

----------


## Denny

Kad god vam paše, meni svejedno. Ionako mi je pun kufer više ovog mog oka i dva mjeseca "nesmiš na svitlo, nesmiš na propuh..." a šta više pazim, gore mi je.  :Mad:  Zato stižem - kad god i gdje god...  :Yes: A i volila bi vas vidit.

*Bublić*, nadam se da si bar fizički dobro.  :Love: 
Da, jučer je sve nekako stalo.

----------


## IRENA456

Nene2 i ja sam slobodna u nedilju do17:30

----------


## matto

dobro jutro, sunačno...
cure tako bih vas voljela upoznati, 
no ne vjerujem da ću ovaj vikend moći do Splita,
no unatoč tomu želim vam dobar provod
ako ne prije onda možemo i organizirati i jednu  
kavicu u lipnju ili srpnju kada ću biti u postupku :Smile: 

Bublice :Love: , čuvaj se i odmori,

Blekonja, nadam se da uzimaš folnu ili neki vitaminski pripravak s folnom za trudnice
meni se čine kao jako dobri Pergnacare, imaju i vitamin B12, nemaju vitamina A čije velike doze nisu preporučjive u trudnoći, a sadrže potrebnu količinu folne(400 mcg), zatim cink i željezo, te vitamine D i E, ima toga još no ovi mi se čine važni

----------


## matto

Blekonja stiže link
http://www.vitabiotics.com/pregnacar...oductinfo.aspx

----------


## Nene2

morat ćemo odgoditi kavicu, ja ne mogu u nedjelju  :Sad:  ( ako se nešto promijeni, javit ću)

----------


## goa

Nekako sam ostala prazna nakon ovoga s našom Bublicom  :Sad: 
Veselila sam se što neće morati u Maribor, i kao što jednoj curi zgodno piše u potpisu-_svaki vaš uspjeh smatram i svojim uspjehom.._a onda vidiš kako je sve ovo krhko i kako jake moramo biti.
Blekonja, presretna sam zbog tvoje treće bete  :Heart: , riječi su suvišne!
Nadam se da se Gargamelica junački drži jer ponedjeljak je blizu. Veliki pozdrav i našoj čekalici Diani!
Matto, jesi li ti Makedonka ili si studirala makedonski ili ?!
Rado bih vam se pridružila na kavici ako budem u mogućnosti..

----------


## matto

Ujutro kad otvorim topic, što god da poželim napisati misli mi se vraćaju na Bublicu, i ma koliko željela reći nešto inspirativno, nešto kao poticaj, ne mogu prikriti tugu, draga bez obzira čitaš ili ne mislim na tebe, 
Diana, Gargamelice, cure kako prolaze dani, sporije od kornjače mislim  
Goa draga, nisam Makedonka samo se malo više bavim etnologijom, usmenom predajom i od toga dolazi ljubav prema izvornoj riječi u kojoj se sačuva melodioznost jezika, a koja se ponekad izgubi u prijevodu, a studirala sam hrvatskih jezik i književnost,
Blekonja,

----------


## matto

pobjegla mi poruka pa nastavljam: 
Blekonja :Kiss: , vjerojatno uživaš negdje na suncu, draga zaslužila si ovo je tvoja godina, Pinky, Nene2, Irena, Vesnare, Zlatica, ugodan vikend, 
Rozalija, znam da ponekad svratiš pa  :Kiss: , za mirakul bebicu
žao mi je što je kavica otkazana, ali tko zna možda vas stignem upoznati na novoj...

----------


## Blekonja

matto uživam draga  :Grin: 
ali danas me ništa ne boli ne steže, pa sam odmah u strahu i panici šta se događa  :Sad: 
goa draga kako si ti? 
bublić  :Love:  šaljem

----------


## gargamelica

Matto bas dobro rečeno  :Wink: 
Dani spooooriiiiiji od kornjače!!!
Cure pozzzz svima

----------


## Denny

Drago mi je da je kavica otkazana jer su me taman zvali iz Dubrovnika da dođem u nedjelju na pričest.  :Shock:  Eto, u zadnji čas ljudi odlučili proslavit, a dječaku sam krštena kuma i jednostavno se MORAM pojavit tamo. U biti veselim se jako tome jer dečkića obožavam, jedino mi nije jasno kud je već uspio skupit 9 i po godina???  :Laughing:  
Stariiii seeeee......   
*Bublice*, evo još jedan  :Love:  nek se nađe. I ne znam što me više rastužilo, bublicina vijest da je prestalo kucati malo srce, ili sve one poruke koje su uslijedile nakon nje i počimale sa "nažalost, znam kako se osijećaš..." Bože dragi koliko cura je to prošlo, ne mogu vjerovati! Skidam vam kapu svima i želim vam punu kuću dječjeg smijeha što prije!  :Zaljubljen: 
*gargamelice, diana* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete!

I pusa velika mojim dragim trudnicama *goi, Blekonji, Rozaliji*.......... nastavit će se ovaj niz vrlo brzo. MORA!!!  :Heart:

----------


## LEA.st

Stvarno lipo rečeno: *SVAKI VAŠ USPJEH SMATRAM I SVOJIM USPJEHOM...* Nisam često tu, samo na brzinu povirim i veselim se svakoj dobroj vijesti, a loše ............... šta da kažem, bezbroj put ste sve rekle..... Kod mene ništa nije po planu,  ali rado sam za kavicu kad se uspijete dogovorit, meni uglavnom odgovara. Pozdrav svima!

----------


## goa

*Gargamelice,* sutra kad se vratim s posla, želim da me ovdje dočeka tvoja veeelika beta  :Heart: !!!!!!!

----------


## gargamelica

Goa  :Heart:  si !!!! 
Ovo čekanje malo izbaci iz realnosti  :Smile:

----------


## vesnare

Gargamelice držim fige danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Prijavljujem prvi UZV za vraćanje smrznutih 7.5. (11. dc budući je 12. dc subota) na CITO

----------


## Blekonja

gargamelice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas
vesnare i ja sam na uzv 7.5. ujutro :Grin:

----------


## vesnare

> vesnare i ja sam na uzv 7.5. ujutro


Baš mi je krivo - ja tek u 14,00 sati, jer dr. P radi popodne. Baš bih voljela da smo se mogle vidjeti...

----------


## Blekonja

:Sad:  vesnare nema veze bit će kavica pa ćemo se upoznati, nego gdje nam je gargamelica, što se događa???? nestrpljivi smo  :Wink:

----------


## zlatica

Gargamelice di si?mi čekamooooooooooo!
Vesnare ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za FET
Trudnicama Goi i Blekonji lipi pozdravi i uživajte!
Diana kad ti vadiš betu?
Pozdrav Lei st,Matto i Denny i jedan veeeeeeeliki Natici!

----------


## diana

Evo i ja cekam vijesti od gargamelice...ja bi betu trebala vaditi u Petak, neznam hocu li izdrzati do tada. Imam osjecaj da nisam trudna i vec planiram ici po smrzlice...jutros oko 6 su me probudili tako jaki bolovi u dodjem dijelu stomaka da sam htjela plakati...kao da me neko reze iznutra...nemam pojma sta je to al srecom proslo za 15 minuta, al bol je bila strasno jaka...

----------


## gargamelica

Bog cure evo moja beta 1,20  :Crying or Very sad: 
Danas je 11dpt ako se ne broji dan transfera i mislim da je to gotovo ipak je trebala bit veca  :Sad: 
Već dva sata buljim u nalaz i misli moj mm da su falili u labu aj nestani zarezu pa da bude 120  :Laughing: preoptimistican je.
Sad ću prestat s utrićima da napokon dobijem .Ipak me pogodilo više nego šta sam očekivala ,5ti put (jedan su popucali folikuli nisam ga stavila u potpis)pa čovjek se zapita ....
Cure hvalaaaaa vam na podršci od :Heart:  puno je lakše s vama ovo prolazit :Yes:

----------


## Blekonja

ajme gargamelice baš mi je  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  ne znam što da ti kažem!!!!

----------


## vesnare

žao mi je draga. Sigurno ima neki broj koji ti je sretan. Nadam se da je to broj 6 :Wink: 
Drži se i čim prije u nove pobjede :Love:

----------


## rozalija

gargamelica žao mi je draga moja

----------


## aleksandraj

Drage danas sam bila u CITOna razgovoru  i od drugog dana ciklusa krecem s kratkim s protokolom (negdje za deset dana)  :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

Gargamelice, sada vidjela ..zao mi je zaista  :Sad:

----------


## goa

*Gargamelice*  nekako sam vjerovala u pozitivan ishod  :Sad:  drži se ti nama..

----------


## diana

*gargamelice* draga zao mi je :Sad:  ma i kod mene je sigurno negativna, izgubila sam volju i da je vadim kad vec osjecam da nema nista...

----------


## Denny

gargamelice, jako mi je žao!
Diana, molim te glavu gore i ne gubi nadu, nije još sve gotovo! Sjećate li se kako su bublica i blekonja samo dan prije bete bile uvjerene da nema ništa? A onda nas je beta bacila na... haha... Diana, ja ipak vibram za lijepe vijesti u petak, pa šta bude! Trudna si dok se ne dokaže suprotno!

----------


## gargamelica

Hvala vam cure na podrsci :Zaljubljen:  , ostaje mi vraćanje u normalu i planiranje šta SAD ?
Nekako sam cili dan tupa kao da nisam svjesna ,rintam kao robot .
Vjerovatno moj način tugovanja  :Sad: ??
Diana držim fige da budu tri broja bez zareza  :Wink: 
goa ,rozalija ,blekonja mazite svoje :Saint:

----------


## crvenkapica77

gargamelica   zao mi je draga......
diana  sretno  u petak..........

----------


## Nene2

Drage moje, jeste li ovaj tjedan za splitsku kavicu?

Tko može kada (meni je nedilja pričest, ne mogu), subotu bih mogla, petak isto...

----------


## Blekonja

ja mogu u petak popodne ili u subotu cijeli dan pa.....

----------


## aleksandraj

Draga Gargamelice, meni je tako bilo poslije MB. Bila sigurna uspjeh i na kraju - vidis u potpisu. Prvih dana sam samo razmisljala sto dalje...koma. Ali nakon kratkog vremena, kada se sve u glavi razbistri, vjeruj lakse je donijeti odluku...sada se samo odmori, tuga ce proci s vremeno i vjeruj opet ce ti se pojaviti stara snaga,  :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

> Drage moje, jeste li ovaj tjedan za splitsku kavicu?
> 
> Tko može kada (meni je nedilja pričest, ne mogu), subotu bih mogla, petak isto...


Meni više odgovara petak, vikend mi je inaće malo nezgodan..

----------


## gargamelica

Aleksandraj thanks na podrsci  :Smile: 

Samo kad se odluci kad će kavica jel bi mogli to dan ranije najavit da se organiziram  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

naravno gargamelica javit ćemo se dan ranije obavezno da upoznamo i nove cure!!!!

----------


## aleksandraj

Ja cu nastojati uskladiti odlazak po lijekove u kliniku s kavom pa bi mi vise odgovarao petak  :Wink:  ako ne vidjet cu sto mogu uciniti.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam daleko od splita pa necu moci   :Sad:

----------


## matto

Gargamelice, žao mi je, draga :Love:  

malo, pomalo skupit ćeš snage, a nekad se stvari same od sebe poslože, znam kako ti je jer i sama ponekad razmišljam što sad, pokušali smo s IVF-om s femarom ne ide, pa stimulirani u kratkom protokolu pa opet nema rezultata, i onda najvjerojatnije krajem lipnja i početkom srpnja, ponovno femara 

(još nije sigurno ali sigurno je ljetovanje, već sam rezervirala termin nekako vjerujem u ...*„samo stoj na svjetlu i doći će kraj tami…. „)*
  Diana, to su Blekoja-Rozalija simptomi prvo nema ništa, a onda ima veliki plus, (tako sam i Blekonji pisala kad se žalila da nema simptoma da su to Rozalija simptomi i na kraju sam nekako pogodila, vjerujem da ću pogoditi i sada), vibram za petak s malo čarobnog plesa :Dancing Fever: 
  Aleksandraj, sretno u pravim si rukama nisam htjela pametovati, ali nekako sam vjerovala da ćeš se odlučiti za Cito, a tih desetak dana proći će, kao "dlanom od dlan", 
  Naše trudnice Roze, Blekonja, Goa :Zaljubljen: 
 sada idem malo čitati jer bila sam na produženom vikendu u Dubrovniku i Stonu, pa se treba s naporom uključiti u svakodnevnicu :Wink:

----------


## ksena28

curke, vi koje niste došle do transfera nakon uvođenja ovog zakona -  pobrojimo se

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55519-m...e-POBROJIMO-SE

----------


## diana

denny,gargamelica,crvenkapica, matto...hvala vam drage moje, ne nadam se trudnoci uopste, danas sam kupila test (onaj skuplji) pa cu ga isprobati u Cetvrtak, u Petak vadim betu...al sve mi to nesto preko volje, bojim se losih vijesti pa nezelim ni da saznam,ludo zar ne. Zadnjih par dana nespavam dobro, imam osjecaj da me neko bocne iglom da bi se ispuhala ko balon, sva sam nekako naduta,grudi me ubise (posebno bradavice), drzim ih kad ustajem tako su bolne, utrici me ubise zatvorom...inekciju Bravactid 1500 sam primila u Cetvrtak pa se bojim da mi test sad u Cetvrtak nebi pokazao lazno pozitivno.

----------


## Denny

Eto ga na, opet zatvor u điru! Još kad dodamo bolne grudi i bradavice - svašta je tu još moguće! Evo držim fige za četvrtak i jedva čekam nove trudnice!

----------


## Blekonja

diana draga vibram  za četvrtak i jedva čekam da nam javiš da je test pozitivan!!!! 

pozz svima i nadam se da se vidimo  na kavici u petak (ili subotu)...... ne znam nismo još utanačili!!! Nadam se da će nas biti što više!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nene2

za sada znači stoji petak, kada i gdje ( namam iskustva u ovim kavicama, pomozite!)

----------


## aleksandraj

Hvala matto, i ja sam prezadovoljna dr Sparcem i sestrom...prosli smo dio po dio moje povijesti i za njih sve 5...disna, necu prejudicirati, ali ovi simptomi, mislim da cemo u petak skakati, ostale cure- puno srece

----------


## Blekonja

onda cure je li vrijedi ovako u petak iza 15,00 sati kad vam odgovara ura recite...... u Stella Mare ili u Kalafatića ovisno o vremenu i o pušačima!!!! molim vas da se prijavite ovdje tko dolazi i da obavijestite onoga tko nije vidio!!!!

utanačimo samo točno u koliko sati!!

----------


## Blekonja

znam da idem ja, Bublica, Irena, Denny, Nene2,....... nastavite niz  :Grin: 

aleksandraj nadam se da dolaziš???

----------


## LEA.st

Ja bi rado, ali je sv. Duje i imam neke planove pa ako se uklopim u termin, javim se....

----------


## bublica3

> onda cure je li vrijedi ovako u petak iza 15,00 sati kad vam odgovara ura recite...... u Stella Mare ili u Kalafatića ovisno o vremenu i o pušačima!!!! molim vas da se prijavite ovdje tko dolazi i da obavijestite onoga tko nije vidio!!!!
> 
> utanačimo samo točno u koliko sati!!


U 15 h mi odgovara, po meni bolje u stella Mare

----------


## Blekonja

ajde  LEA.st uklopi nas :Grin: 

 i ja sam mislila s mm u đir po gradu za sv. DUju ali ne najavljuju baš neko vrijeme....

bublica  :Yes:

----------


## aleksandraj

Mislim da da..samo da mi ne uleti nesto za posao posljednji dan...

----------


## diana

Eh curke moje...evo jutros u 2 me opet probudio neizdrziv bol, stomak ali dole nize....plakala sam ko malo dijete, mm se uspanicio, hoce da zove hitnu ja nedam, a bol...kao da me rezu, mislim da su oba jajnika, imam osjecaj da su otekla i ogromna..neznam sta je, previjala sam se od bolova jedno 10 minuta, mm mi dao tabletu za bolove, nekako sam se smirila i onako sva u suzama zaspala, nije mi jasno sta mi je, kao bolovi pred M al 100 puta jaci, evo danas sam ok, samo me nocu hvata...citav proces sam prosla bez boli i suza a sad mi je ovo najgore, inace nisam placljivica i stvarno me treba jako boljeti da zaplacem...nevjerovatno, curke jel ima neka od vas ovakva iskustva? sta se samnom desava....

----------


## diana

dali je mozda hiperstimulacija jajnika? nesto sam citala o tome al neznam sta je to zapravo ?

----------


## diana

a da, i cesto piskim, recimo ustajem tokom noci 2-3 puta (iako nepijem puno tekucine prije spavanja), cesce nocu nego po danu...i kad mi se piski moram ici odmah inace osjecam pritisak dole, kao da me nesto pritiska..., cini se da su mi noci gore nego dani  :Sad:

----------


## gargamelica

Draga nemam slično iskustvo ali moja prija je imala .
Svi tvoji simptomi osim tih jakih bolova je i njoj bilo ,imala je hiperstimulaciju jajnika ali to se odmah kod transfera vidilo!!
Ja bi zvala DR i pitala jer ipak su prejaki bolovi kako si ih opisala.
Njoj je stomak bio napuhan kao treći mj trudnoće .  

Da te oraspolozim ostala je trudna s blizancima u mariboru .
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## gargamelica

Draga nemam slično iskustvo ali moja prija je imala .
Svi tvoji simptomi osim tih jakih bolova je i njoj bilo ,imala je hiperstimulaciju jajnika ali to se odmah kod transfera vidilo!!
Ja bi zvala DR i pitala jer ipak su prejaki bolovi kako si ih opisala.
Njoj je stomak bio napuhan kao treći mj trudnoće .  

Da te oraspolozim ostala je trudna s blizancima  :Love:  :Very Happy: u mariboru .
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Nene2

diana to jako miriši na hiper ( a i trudnoću jer ona pogoduje hiper)

ajde otiđi na UZV

i pij puno tekućine i miruj

----------


## gargamelica

Ups neznam zašto je dva puta poslano  :Smile:

----------


## Natica

i jedna moja prijateljica je između postupka i bete imala jake bolove ... i bila trudna, s blizancima....

----------


## Blekonja

> diana to jako miriši na hiper ( a i trudnoću jer ona pogoduje hiper)
> 
> ajde otiđi na UZV
> 
> i pij puno tekućine i miruj


slažem se

----------


## diana

:Smile:  drage moje, hvala vam od srca, vjerujte da ste mi vi ovdje najveca podrska...vidjecemo kako cu nocas proci noc, kao sto sam rekla preko dana nemam nikakvih bolova, sve ok,osjecam se napduto al tako se osjecam od transfera, i neboli nista..jedino to nocu me uhvati, i uglavnom mirujem, krecem se po stanu i navece laganu setnjicu i to je to, nit gdje idem nit se zamaram, iako idemo navece u malu setnjicu ja se brzo umorim (i to mi nije kao obicno), uglavnom sam kuci, nekad skuham, ali uglavnom lezim,gledam tv...naduta jesam al ja sam uvijek imala viska stomaka tako da nevidim preveliku razliku. Sutra ujutro cu raditi test, a u Petak cu vaditi betu, bez obzira ako je test pozitivan ili negativan, cisto da budem sigurna, sutra mi je 13 dpt...e da mi je ovo sve proci....ljubim vas sve  :Smile:

----------


## diana

drage moje, hvala vam od srca, vjerujte da ste mi vi ovdje najveca podrska...vidjecemo kako cu nocas proci noc, kao sto sam rekla preko dana nemam nikakvih bolova, sve ok,osjecam se naduto al tako se osjecam od transfera, i neboli nista..jedino to nocu me uhvati (a i to je zadnja 2-3 dana,nije bilo od pocetka,i na transferu mi nisu nista rekli sto se tice hiperstimulacije ? ), i uglavnom mirujem, krecem se po stanu i navece laganu setnjicu i to je to, nit gdje idem nit se zamaram, iako idemo navece u malu setnjicu ja se brzo umorim (i to mi nije kao obicno), uglavnom sam kuci, nekad skuham, ali uglavnom lezim,gledam tv...naduta jesam al ja sam uvijek imala viska stomaka tako da nevidim preveliku razliku. Sutra ujutro cu raditi test, a u Petak cu vaditi betu, bez obzira ako je test pozitivan ili negativan, cisto da budem sigurna, sutra mi je 13 dpt...e da mi je ovo sve proci....ljubim vas sve

----------


## diana

izvinjavam se, htjela sam da izbrisem prvu poruku al neznam kako, a dodala sam jos par rijeci u drugoj, tako da sam poslala dvije, s malo razlike, ova druga se racuna a prvu zanemarite...

----------


## Blekonja

:Love:  diana bit će to sve ok ne brini!!!!!

----------


## Blekonja

nego ajmo ljudi kada je ta kavica jel onda ostaje ovako u petak u 15,00 u Stella Mare
potvrdite molim vas!!!!! možda bi bilo dobro da stavimo posebnu temu!!!! 
pišite

----------


## Denny

Ako MM ne bude radio sve ok, a ako bude (ovisi o vremenu) onda ne mogu prije 16:30.

----------


## Nene2

ja mogu u petak od 3 nadalje kad želite

----------


## bublica3

> Ako MM ne bude radio sve ok, a ako bude (ovisi o vremenu) onda ne mogu prije 16:30.


Denny ako je problem prijevoz nema problema!?
Stella Mare dole ispod zente.

----------


## Blekonja

da mogu te i ja skupiti (odnosno ja i mm) nema frke dolazimo i  u Solin ne brini  :Grin:  !!!

----------


## goa

Dobro jutro, drage moje!
Evo da našvrljam par riči prije odlaska na posao, uvečer mi mučnine pa sam neuporabiva!
Za kavicu, na žalost, ne mogu sigurno potvrditi, sv.Duje pa otprije imamo dogovor s prijateljima, vidit ćemo šta će ispasti, zovu šugavo vrime!
*Diana,* još malo, još malo! Taj zatvor je od utrogestana, prerano je za trudnički zatvor, natašte obavezno pij donat mg ili šumeći magnezij i malo pripazi na prehranu, ja sam na utrogestanu od 5.3., malo je reći da patim od zatvora, plače mi se svaki dan  :Grin:  i jedva ga čekam maknuti iz uporabe! A ti jaki bolovi baš i nisu tipični za hiperstimulaciju, nadutost da, a bolovi mogu biti svašta! Osobno sam imala bolove jednu noć, jake, nekih 20 min. i evo me okrugle, zato ti želim isti scenarij!!!
Pa i to što nisi dobila m je donekle dobar znak, neke znaju procuriti i preko utrogestana, zato navijam za + i ß !!!
*Blekonjice,*sutra pregled, koji je to tjedan od m, meni se vidio odjek u 6.,možda će i tebi  :Very Happy: !
Svima vama  :Kiss: , napokon jedan vedar i sunčan dan, guštajte mi što god radile!!!

----------


## aleksandraj

Javljam se za kavu...sutra idem po boce pacu uskladiti s kavom  :Yes:

----------


## aleksandraj

Jel ima kavice...nesto ste mi  tihe

----------


## bublica3

> Jel ima kavice...nesto ste mi  tihe


otvorila sam temu Splitska kavica

----------


## Natica

Diana, jesi napravila test?

----------


## diana

Jesam *Natice*, danas...ali mi test nekako ni tamo ni ovamo, i ima plusic a i nema bas nesto, skoro se nevidi (mm nisam nista ni rekla)...tako da nisam nista javljala jer nisam sigurna, tek sutra javim, sutra mi je tacno 14dpt i idem ujutro vaditi betu, pa cemo znati sigurno...nekako vise vjerujem vadjenu bete...javim vam sutra poslijepodne  :Smile:  
*goa* hvala za savjet i 'okrugle' zelje  :Smile:  ,danas sam kupila donat mg i pijem ga svako jutro nataste, nadam se da ce mi pomoci, neznam kad sam normalno bila na wc....ma zato smo i nadute ko baloni, puni se a nista ne izlazi  :Smile:  Eto, moja bol slicna tvojoj, sinos sam mislila da ce opet al srecom nista...mozda se smirilo stagod da je...

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretno sutra   mada ja mislim da si trudna.......ja vjerujem u te slabo vidljive  +

----------


## Denny

Trudna garant ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Sutra nam je očito jako lijepi dan... 
Imamo Sv. Duju, Dianinu betu, našu kavicu i Blekonjin prvi uzv!  :Very Happy:   :Klap: 
E pa jedva čekam, sve jedno po jedno! Za lijepe vijesti i lijepi dan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

diana pa to je super  :Very Happy:  ja isto mislim da je to to i moja druga crtica je bila prema ovoj jedva vidljiva ti si nam trudna....ali isto pričekajmo sutra  :Grin: 

cure vidimo se na kavici u 15,30!!!!

----------


## goa

*Diana,*javljaj betu što prije pa da skačemo, trudna si nam stopostotno, dosad si izdržala, još samo potvrda  :Heart: !!!
*Blekonja,*  za prvi bebin UZV !!!

----------


## Blekonja

uh draga goa hvala ti od srca ja sam u panici ajme!!!!!

----------


## goa

Je li prije ili posli kavice? Javi nam sve slatke pojedinosti!!
Paniku ćeš osjećati od jednog do drugog UZV-a non-stop, ne zamaraj se, nakon pregleda prštiš od sriće ravno po ure, a onda opet zabrinutost, nije to ništa čudno!
Volila bi svratit na vašu kavicu ako uspijem...

----------


## Blekonja

ajme to bi bilo super, dođi probaj  nas uklopit  :Grin: 

pregled mi je sad u 11,00 sati!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

diana   ..............?
blekonja sretno  sretno  sretno.........
lijepo se provedite na kavici cure...i ja bi rado  bila sa vama........

----------


## diana

Tu sam curke  :Smile:  dala sam krv prije sat vremena, nalaz ce biti gotov oko 14:30 danas, javim vam se...pusa  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

evo me drage moje sa prvog uzv-a imamo jednu točkicu od 1,7 mm sa otkucajima srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

 idem sad malo u horizontalu prije kavice  :Kiss:  vas sve!!!

----------


## rozalija

Blekonja draga moja  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za malu točkicu.

----------


## diana

Bravo Blekonja :Very Happy:  nadam se da vam javim rezultat prije vase kavice pa da me spomenete, negativno ili pozitivno..znacemo za vrlo kratko vrijeme...

----------


## diana

Evo me curke....beta 156.2 , danas 14dpt...u soku sam...rekli mi da dodjem ponovo u Ponedeljak da vidimo dali se dupla, sretna sam al sad me strah samo da se odrzi...uhhh...sta sad curke? dali je broj bete dobar ili bi trebalo da je veci ?

----------


## crvenkapica77

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee      toooooooooooo diana   !!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
nasa nova trudnica......bravo za   CITO  :Klap:

----------


## crvenkapica77

mala tockica   :Very Happy:  
 preslatko   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## gargamelica

Diana čestitam !!!!!! Nek bude skolska trudnoca  :Wink:

----------


## goa

A šta reći ????  :Joggler:  :Preskace uze:  :Joggler:  :Sing:  :Dancing Fever:  Ženo, truuuudna si!!!! Beta ti je zakon, sve preko 50 prolazi !!! Čestitke tebi i tvom mužu !!! Sjećaš se, rekla si da imamo sličnu priču, e pa sad imamo u potpunosti !!! Draga, slavi, slavi, slavi!!!

----------


## rozalija

beta je ok draga moja, sve preko 50 je ok, opusti se i uživaj i šalem milin ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsko duplanje.

----------


## Blekonja

diana bravo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam beta je super!!!! guštaj draga!!!!! ajme koje lipe vijesti, a sad ćemo te ogovarat na kavici!!!!

----------


## matto

:Very Happy: 


> beta je ok draga moja, sve preko 50 je ok, opusti se i uživaj i šalem milin ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsko duplanje.


Diana, :Very Happy: , rekla sam ti Rozalija-Blekonja simptomi, uživaj draga na ovako lijep dan lijepe vijesti :Klap:

----------


## goa

Blekonja,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za bebu i  :Heart:  !!! Sad će te lipo svi potezati za nosić na kavici  :Grin:  !!!

----------


## diana

joj goa evo pustila sam suzu, dirnula si me...hvala vam drage moje...sretni smo do neba, evo ja i mm nemozemo vjerovati...samo da se bude duplala  :Smile:  ljubim vas...dolazim k sebi lagano...

----------


## matto

Blekonja i tebi, :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , bravo za  :Heart: , 
cure uživajte na kavi, dan je prekrasan

----------


## goa

Duplat će se, nema greške  :Very Happy:  !!! 
A i dr. P će biti presritan kad čuje !
Ovo su predivne vijesti  :Klap:  !!!

----------


## diana

Upravu si goa,zvala sam dr.P danas i ljubio me u slusalicu  :Smile:  divan je...rekao mi da ponovim betu u Utorak ujutro da vidimo dali se dupla...bicu sretnija poslije utorka ako sve bude uredu, jos sam u nekom strahu da nekrene sta 'nizbrdo'...

----------


## zlatica

Diana  :Klap:  čestitam!

----------


## aleksandraj

Diana  :Very Happy:  Blekonja, jos jednom za bebaca :Very Happy: 

a sada ja s pitanjem. U CITO nisam dobila sprice i igle za Menopure. Gdje ih vi nabavljate. U MB su davali s lijekovima

----------


## Nene2

Drage cure sa kavice, pozdrav još jednom! 
Bublica3, gargamelica, irena456, Blekonja, contra( i medeni bebač),  Denny, aleksandraj drago mi je da sam vas upoznala i nadam se da ćemo  nastaviti sa kavicama i da će svaki put nova trudnica častiti!

Sve koje nisu mogle biti s nama molim da mi se jave na pp ukoliko žele *bedževe*,  pa se možemo dogovoriti.
Bio je stvarno super dan, Blekonja sa malenom točkicom i vijest o  Dijaninoj beti, ma bravo cure  ( i bravo CITO! )

----------


## goa

> Diana  Blekonja, jos jednom za bebaca
> 
> a sada ja s pitanjem. U CITO nisam dobila sprice i igle za Menopure. Gdje ih vi nabavljate. U MB su davali s lijekovima


 Ne znam koliko ti je zgodno pitati sestre u Cita ponovno, imaju hrpu šprica, znam kad bi nam davalelijekove pa mućkale po tri u jednu otopinu, sve šprice viška bi stavljale u ladicu, u najgoru ruku mislim da možeš kupiti u ljekarni.. Sretno !!!

----------


## Natica

Diana, bravo! Tebi i mužu čestitam od srca!

----------


## Denny

Evo i mene na kraju jednog predivnog dana!  :Very Happy: 
*Diana*, čestitam ti od srca! Vidiš, to je bilo to!!! Sad se samo opusti i uživaj, sve će biti u redu! 

Na kavici je bilo predivno, svih nas je oćarao *Kontrin* bebač.  :Zaljubljen: 
*Blekonja* nam je baš nekako blistala (ima i zašto!), a i vidili smo prvu sliku male mrvice... baš je cakan!  :Grin:  
Upoznali smo i *nene2, aleksandraj i gargamelicu*, cure su super i baš smo se napričale. Nadam se da će biti još ovakvih sunčanih kavica!
A mene je danas posebno oćarala *bublica3* koja je bila predivna i toliko puna optimizma, da ne sumnjam kako ćemo se uskoro divit i njenom stomačiću. Svaka čast draga!   :Heart: 
U svakom slučaju, nadam se da sam skupila dovoljno trudničke prašine od cura, trebat će mi!
Moj dan je na kraju završio sa gradelama i malim, preslatkim bebačem od rođaka, koji mi se danas prvi put smijao na glas i totalno me raspametio.  :Zaljubljen: 
U svakom slučaju,* predivan dan!*

----------


## aleksandraj

Goa, hvala

Denny  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Bravo za još jedan splitski uspjeh, baš me posebno veseli da CITO dobro radi. diana  :Very Happy: , Blekonja  :Klap:

----------


## ina33

> Bravo za još jedan splitski uspjeh, baš me posebno veseli da CITO dobro radi. diana , Blekonja


x

----------


## matto

....e pa cure stvarno ste iskoristile dan za kavicu i uživanje, jer danas je vrijeme  :Rolling Eyes: ,
još jednom za novu trudnicu Dianu, i to što Blkeonja sada ima dva  :Heart:  i za doc. P.  :Klap: ,
Alesandraj, kad sam sestri ispričala kakve sam bockice kupila u ljekarni, nisu imali tanjih igli (kad se bocnem osjetim kako koža puca :Grin: ) ona mi je odmah bez problema dala njihove iglice koje su dosta tanje, a time i ugodnije. Inače, igle i šprice nisu skupe, sitnica,  a kod nas u gradu ih ima samo jedna ljekarna. 
Nene, Kako sada stvari stoje u Splitu sam za mjesec dana tamo negdje krajem lipnja recimo, a zainteresirana sam za bedževe pa se čujemo na vrijeme u slučaju da odlučim doći prije postupka, 
svima pozdrav i ugodan vikend s kišom ili bez nje...

----------


## vesnare

Drage nije me bilo dva dana a toliko lijepih vijesti.
*Diana* jupiiiiiiiiiiii za prekrasnu betu :Very Happy: 
*Blekonja* bravo za točkicu :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy: 
Moje su novosti slijedeće: jučer ujutro bila na punkciji u prirodnom ciklusu u dogovoru s dr. P. ako bude šta da ne propadne, iako je ovo ciklus gdje se vraćaju smrznuti - btw jučer mi je bio 12. dc i imamo js :Very Happy: 
E sad, rekli mi javiti sutra (ponedjeljak) i ja se totalno opustila na selu i nisam čula mobitel, a zavali me danas u 14,45 sati i sad sam pomalo u komi da možda ništa nije uspjelo ili bi pak transfer mogao biti sutra. Ah, ništa - sutra ujutro radi dr.P pa zovem čim prije, a od vas molim malo vibri za mogući tulum u labu...

----------


## Denny

A *Vesna* draga, ja ništa skužila nisam osim da imate stanicu, pa evo puuuno vibri za nju i moguće ostale ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~
i naravno - za transfer i betu "_ala Blekonja_"...  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

> A *Vesna* draga, ja ništa skužila nisam osim da imate stanicu, pa evo puuuno vibri za nju i moguće ostale ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~
> i naravno - za transfer i betu "_ala Blekonja_"...


Potpisujem u potpunosti našu Denny. sretno draga moja i milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ti šaljem za uspijeh.

----------


## Denny

I drago mi je da ste opet u akciji! Držim fige do neba!  :Very Happy: 

Jaaaaaa biiiiiiii.....  :Mad:  a kod mene ne da se ništa ne događa, nego sam prošli ciklus dobila i cistu, a ovaj nikako da dođe ovulacija... Tri godine točna ko sat, a sad se izgleda sve izokrenilo naopako. Kažu da je to posljedica stresa i operacija. Super, taman mi je sad i to tribalo! Pod hitno se moram vratit u normalu kako god znam!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## diana

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vesnare~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno vibri za tulum u labu  :Smile: 
Denny draga nedaj se, samo hrabro  :Smile:

----------


## matto

[QUOTE=diana;1617088]~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vesnare~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno vibri za tulum u labu 
Denny draga nedaj se, samo hrabro 

dobro jutro, i potpisujem Dianu
Deny, draga :Love: , drži se i ta cista bit će tu ovaj mjesec a slijedeći će je više neće biti jer će puknuti, tako da možeš planirati ljetnu akciju, _Vjerujem u anđele...._
Vesna, ne brini zvali su te da kažu kako se stanica/e oplodile i da se lijepo dijele, što bi drugo moglo biti????
Naše trudnice, Blekonja, Diana, i Rozi, pozdravi i vama
i na kraju: u postupku sam krajem lipnja, jutros smo doc. P. i ja postigli konačan dogovor...nisam pitala mogu li tjedan nakon transfera, po nekom mom računanju, na more, ali stignem još do lipnja imam vremena :Wink:

----------


## Blekonja

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: bravo cure!!!!! akcija je krenula baš se veselim novim betama i trudnicama!!!!

vesnare ~~~~~ (ne smijemo puno ovdje)!!! 

poljubac svima i ne znam jesam li ovdje napisala, ali kavica je bila super i da je ponovimo što prije!!!

----------


## vesnare

Drage moje sutra mi je transfer dvije js.
Što se tiče odmrznutih - jedna je bila nezrela i takva i ostala, jedna morfološki loša i jedna odlična i ta odlična se oplodila.
Isto tako iz prirodnog ciklusa imam jednu oplođenu.
Dakle - sutra mi je transfer ove dvije, pa ako mi uspije nećemo znati za statistiku koja je uspjela, osim ako mi ne uspiju obje :Grin:

----------


## matto

> Drage moje sutra mi je transfer dvije js.
> Što se tiče odmrznutih - jedna je bila nezrela i takva i ostala, jedna morfološki loša i jedna odlična i ta odlična se oplodila.
> Isto tako iz prirodnog ciklusa imam jednu oplođenu.
> Dakle - sutra mi je transfer ove dvije, pa ako mi uspije nećemo znati za statistiku koja je uspjela, osim ako mi ne uspiju obje


Vesna, sretno, no sjeti se pravila "neka i jedna a vrijedna", koje se pokazalo točnim kod Blekonje :Wink: 
tako da su dvije sasvim dobar rezultat , 
ne znam jesam li dobro shvatila je li to transfer treći dan???

----------


## Blekonja

vesnare sretno draga moja  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za sutra!!!! svu sreću ti želim!!!

----------


## diana

Vesnare sretno draga  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretno    :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## gugi32

Evo mene da vas kratko pozdravim i pozelim svim curama puno srece  u postupcima :Smile: 

A morala sam i poskociti za nasu Blekonju  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Svim trudnicama zelim skolsku i dosadnu trudnocu...

Dugo me nije bilo na forumu jer mala Gugica ne ostavlja bas puno vremena, pa sad moram sve poloviti...

----------


## matto

Dobro jutro, oblačno
Vesna, sretno na transferu, nadam se da su dobro tulmuarili u labu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Joggler: .
Diana, čekamo drugu betu, pa ću u to ime malo zaplesati  :Dancing Fever: .
ostale cure, ugodan dan....

----------


## Blekonja

gugi32 pozz tebi i  maloj slatkoj gugici  :Zaljubljen: 
vesnare čekamo izvješće kako je bilo  :Grin: 
diana kad će ta druga beta, nije li već trebala biti?? :Confused: 
pozz svima

----------


## Denny

Ajme lipe slatke Gugice! Šaljem vam milion pusica, prekrasna je!   :Zaljubljen: 

*Vesnare* želim ti uspješan transfer danas!
*Diana* jesi ti to vadila betu nakon tri umjesto dva dana? Kako god bilo, samo nek se dupla! :Heart: 
*Matto* stigneš se ti još dobro iskupati nakon transfera! To će bit pravi wellness IVF!
*Blekonja* pomazi mrvička i za mene i ne zaboravi mi danas poslat malo trudničke prašine (stigla ovulacija)  :Yes:  ali i jugo, pa mi se neda ništa...  :Razz:   Stvarno se čovjek zapita ima li se smisla više prirodno i truditi? Ja se ovdje gnjavim već pet godina, a Romac to riješi u pet minuta!  :Laughing: 

Ahh... taj čarobni IVF!

----------


## Blekonja

> *Blekonja* pomazi mrvička i za mene i ne zaboravi mi danas poslat malo trudničke prašine (stigla ovulacija)  ali i jugo, pa mi se neda ništa...   Stvarno se čovjek zapita ima li se smisla više prirodno i truditi? Ja se ovdje gnjavim već pet godina, a Romac to riješi u pet minuta! 
> 
> Ahh... taj čarobni IVF!



stiže!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Grin:  :Yes:

----------


## IRENA456

diana

----------


## IRENA456

haha uteklo mi i danas više neču ništa čačkat jer mi sve ide naopako
cure samo ću vas pozdravit

----------


## vesnare

Dakle -vratili dva embrija, ali ne znam kvalitetu, a nisam baš ni neki ekspert za brojanje sa sličice.
Uglavnom biologica kaže da mi je odlično sve ispalo, pa sad, ajmo se nadati slijedećih 14 dana.
Dobila choragon danas i za 5-6 dana još jedan, utrići 3x2...

----------


## diana

Super vesnare, bice to velik +, puno srece draga  :Smile:  slicno ko kod mene...

----------


## diana

Cure moja beta  znaci 14dpt  156,2, danas 18dpt  751,2....jel to dobro ? sutra cu zvati dr. p. za misljenje i sta dalje, dali trebam jos jednom vaditi betu ?

----------


## vesnare

Diana beta ti je supre - recimo da se poduplala za 2 dana bila bi 312,4, pa još jedno duplanje  624,8 - dakle beta je super, super!
Bravo draga i sretno na ultrazvuku - javi kad je dogovor

----------


## Denny

*Diana*, to je više nego dobro. Bravo!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Vesnare* ~~~~~ za mrvice da se dobro uhvate!

----------


## Blekonja

> Diana beta ti je supre - recimo da se poduplala za 2 dana bila bi 312,4, pa još jedno duplanje  624,8 - dakle beta je super, super!
> Bravo draga i sretno na ultrazvuku - javi kad je dogovor



potpisujem vesnare i ........... diana draga mislim da je to superrrrr beta  :Very Happy: 
vesnare  :Very Happy:  bravo za dva embrića vibram za veeeeeliku betu!!!!
pozz svima idem malo odmorit cijeli dan sam u điru!!!  :Grin:

----------


## goa

:Bye: , cure, evo sam bila na poslovnom putu i sad se trudim pohvatati novosti, a ima ih šta je najvažnije!
Prije svega,*Gugi*, za slatkiš koji nas gleda iz avatara, obožavam kad cure ubace sličice bebača, i neka nemaš vremena, to želim uskoro i svima ostalima ovdje!
*Diana,* beta sve govori, jesi  li se sad opustila napokon, neka ti bude besprijekorna trudnoća  :Very Happy: !
I za našu *Vesnare* koja je opet u akciji, za Antinog bracu ili seku ili, tko zna, možda oboje  :Grin:  ~~~~~~~~~~ !!!
Ja sam prošli tjedan doživjela prvu neugodnost vezanu za postupak- mojoj vlastitoj majci nije bilo pravo što sam rekla bliskim ljudima oko sebe istinu pa je spomenula izraz " _umjetno dijete_ ", zabolilo je, ali šta reći, sigurno nisam prva kojoj se takve stvari događaju, koliko god se mi trudile da informiramo ljude, uvijek će biti onih koji će se toga sramiti umjesto nas. I da vas više ne zamaram, nadam se da imate podršku obitelji u svemu što proživljavate jer to i zaslužujemo.

----------


## crvenkapica77

*diana  * super  ti je beta
*vesnare  * sretno

----------


## diana

Hvala curke, goa totalno cu se opustiti poslije 12 tjedana... :Smile:  a porodica....bas me briga sta oni misle, meni je najvaznije da smo ja i mm sretni jer to je ipak NAS zivot, a ne mame ,sestre,brata...i ostali, na kraju svakog dana svi idu svojoj kuci iza zatvorenih vrata, i svi misle na sebe a ne na nas, nadam se da se nece neko uvrijediti ali to je moje razmisljanje, moja mama moze zaliti ako mi nemamo bebu al mi smo ti kojima je najteze, ne ona...zato goa draga nebrini i uzivajte ti i mm jer to je Vas zivot  :Smile:

----------


## Natica

*Goa*, slažem se s Dianom. Svatko ima svoj život i bira svoj put. Lako je drugima govoriti i dijeliti savjete, a onda nastaviti svoj život... Super mi je šta si rekla ljudima kako ste došli do bebača. Kod mene svi moji prijatelji i svi poznanici i cijela rodbina i svi na poslu (točnije, ko god pita) zna da mm i ja idemo na umjetne oplodnje. Mislim da to nije nikakva, ali baš nikakva sramota. Totalno mi je glupo kad netko to taji (premda svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje). Zato, znam da te boli i znam da ti treba samo odobravanje i razumijevanje svih oko tebe, ali onaj tko ti to nije spreman dat, odmahni rukom i idi dalje. Kad se bebica rodi, prva će ti mama doć i bit će presretna. I neće joj bit važno šta je to "umjetno dijete".
Svim curama veliki pozdrav!

----------


## Denny

Mene srce boli od samog tog izraza "umjetno dijete", priznajem da do sad to još nisam čula, i zapamtio bi me taj ko mi to kaže, pa bila to i majka rođena.  :Mad: 
E da, a kad se bebe rode, one su prve za pohvalit se i pucaju od ponosa... 

Jasno mi je da ljudi koji ovo ne prođu ne mogu osjećati isto što i mi, i njima vjerojatno nije ništa čudno u tome da smo išle na "umjetnu", a meni se digne kosa na glavi svaki put kad mi spomenu tu riječ, i onda još idu solit pamet koliko je to dobro ili nije... Kao da oni znaju koliko je teško nekima doći do djeteta. Ja valjda jedina u užoj i široj rodbini nemam bebu, ali zato čuvam njihovu, i obožavam ih, i uživam, ali u sebi patim. I onda jednog dana, nakon xy pokušaja, inekcija, operacija, suza, novaca i svega šta ide uz to, kad konačno i ja doživim da sam trudna, neka se usudi netko moje dijete nazvat "umjetnim"...

Uff... svadljiva sam jutros...  :Razz: 

Inaće, ja imam podršku, ali ne pričam o tome više, jer vidim da me ne razumiju, a savjeti tipa "opusti se" i "sve je u tvojoj glavi" su zadnje šta mi treba.

.

----------


## Blekonja

potpuno se slažem i s dianom i s denny....nije vrijedno ni rasprave ni objašnjavanja.....a "umjetno dijete"  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Mad: 

ma neću se nervirat........ nego da ja vama kažem nešto smješno (doduše meni uopće nije  :Rolling Eyes: ) IMAM ZATVOR  :Laughing:  di mi je sad Denny i Irena... ovo je posebno za njih!!!

----------


## Denny

*HAHAHAHAHA!!!*   :Laughing: 
*NAPOKON!!*

UŽIVAJ DRAGA, TO JE TO!  :Laughing:

----------


## matto

dobro jutro sunčano, poskočit ću malo za Dianu znam da moj ples uvijek urodi plodom :Dancing Fever: , beta je dobra, još samo da doc. P. potvrdi i to je to na tvom mjestu ja se više ne bih bockala i vadila betu.
Vesnare, za bracu i seku, znam slijede ti dani kao godine, najteži dio postupka, čekanje bete, pa idem jedan generacijski :Dancing Fever:  
Gugi, koji slatkiš, nakon Goine poruke, pogleda sam tvoj avatar  i nije mi jasno kako netko može pomisliti da su naša djeca umjetna ja bih prije rekla da su to djeca sa zvijezde,
Goa draga znam da je lako reći "ne brini proći će ih", a kad vide unuče na prvi pogled će se zaljubiti u njega, a tebi draga želim reći ti si školjka s biserom i taj osjećaj ti nitko ne može uzeti. 

Deny, za welnes IVF, jako dobro ali ako doc. P. kaže nikud ne mrdaj i ne plivaj  :Rolling Eyes: . 

Kod mene je situacija takva da svojima ne bih mogla sakriti sve da hoću da idem na potpomognutu oplodnju, oni bi me pronašli posred Cita jer ako im se ne javljam na telefon eksperti su u organiziranju potrage bilo moji bilo muževi. Na poslu sam rekla bliskim ljudima nekad pomislim da i ostali znaju, ali ne mogu svima objašnjavati zašto izostajem jer je postupak po sebi naporan još kad bi se morala pravdati ljudima s kojima sasvim slučajno radim gdje bi me to odvelo. 

Kad smo krenuli MPO vodama moja svekrva je mislila da je to oplodnja doniranim sjemenom, vjerujem da puno ljudi tako misli o potpomgnutoj oplodnji, pa je nakon kraćeg promišljanja rekla „Pa šta ima veze ionako ćeš ga (dijete) ti roditi“, naravno da sam joj objasnila da smo idiopati, ali ta njena rečenica mi je tada puno značila bez obzira koliko bila smiješna :Laughing: .

----------


## matto

> *HAHAHAHAHA!!!* 
> *NAPOKON!!*
> 
> UŽIVAJ DRAGA, TO JE TO!


e pa moram i ja  :Laughing: 
 na poslu sam ali ne nema veze, ženo znam da ti nije lako ali.... :Laughing: 
a sada ozbiljno: neka ti netko kupi sitne zobene pahuljice (u bio&bio) malo se prokuhaju s mlijekom ili vodom da puste svoja vlakna, odlične su s malo čokolode i naravno suhe smokve....

----------


## Denny

*Matto*  :Klap:  za svekrvu!
A moja je meni rekla da bi ona bila zadovoljna i da sin dovede crnu ciganku... To me baš onako... utješilo... :Laughing:  Što se IVF-a tiće, pokušavam je što manje uvlačit u to sve, lakše mi je tako. 
A šta se donirane sperme tiće, bolje da ne pišem šta je MM pitao dr. P. USRED moje inseminacije... Da sam se smila micat, dobio bi on svoje!  :Laughing:

----------


## Blekonja

denny i matto imate pp

----------


## goa

Ovo sa zatvorom je očito neka interna baza jer ne kužim, ali nakon dva i pol mjeseca korištenja utrogestana, Blekonji i Diani mogu samo reći-oboružajte se strpljenjem jer nema toga što ja nisam probala, a da je dozvoljeno u 1. tromjesečju, rezultati minimalni, tek za održavanje  :Grin: , jednostavno jedno pobija drugo, naravno, sve koristite inače će biti samo gore, ali čarobne formule nema, zapamtit ću datum kad stavim i zadnji utrogestan, toliko će to biti značajno u mome životu  :Yes: !!!
*Denny,* da nije ta tvoja svadljivost simptom predovulacije ili ćemo jugo kriviti za sve  :Wink:  ?
*Diana,* evo ću ti ovdje odgovoriti vezano za betu i UZV- vadila sam je 2x i gotovo, prvi uzv sa 5+5 vidila  :Heart: , sebi nadodaj još koji dan jer je meni bio transfer blastociste, a puno ti ovisi i o dr., ne znaju baš svi na uzv. Naravno da dr. P ne očekuje da ti sad iz Sarajeva dolaziš na pregled, nađi si tu lipo nekog kvalitetnog ginekologa i kod njega vodi trudnoću. Znam da čekaš 12. tjedan da se opustiš, same by me,mene je osobno najviše sludila priča o prenatalnoj dijagnostici- ići li ne ići ( zbog 35 navršenih godina ) i sve sam otkantala i sad mi je lakše, penso positivo je najbolji stav!!

----------


## diana

Hvala matto :Zaljubljen:  a curke sto se tice keksa ? kad moze? ja u Petak kad sam zvala dr.p. pitala ga dali moze a on kaze mm moze a ti ne  :Smile:  opet ga danas zovem al me sramota opet bas to da pitam...lakse mi ovdje da pitam vas  :Smile:

----------


## matto

> Hvala matto a curke sto se tice keksa ? kad moze? ja u Petak kad sam zvala dr.p. pitala ga dali moze a on kaze mm moze a ti ne  opet ga danas zovem al me sramota opet bas to da pitam...lakse mi ovdje da pitam vas


što je danas veseo naš forum, prvo Blekonja, pa Deny, a sad doc. P me nasmija do suza :Laughing: , e pa meni to uopće nije jasno s tim keksom, kao nakon inseminacije možeš, a nakon IVF-a ne? 
Diana, ja bih njega ponovo pitala, vidiš da je čovjek otvoren za sve vrste razgovora, a ako kaže nema keksa, živo me zanima zašto kad je sve uredu, nema krvarenja, bolova, kontrakcija. 
Možda samo mi previše brinemo s obzirom da do trudnoće ne dolazimo tako lako pa pitamo za sve naše doc..MM često, kad imamo bilo kakve nedoumice, kaže "Što misliš, da mi nazovemo doc.P."

----------


## goa

> MM često, kad imamo bilo kakve nedoumice, kaže "Što misliš, da mi nazovemo doc.P."


 :Laughing: duhovit ti muž!
Ah, seks, šta je to, i uspomene su mi izblidile  :Grin: , ja sam strpljivo čekala kraj trećeg miseca pa da dobijemo zeleno svitlo, a kad ono dr. reče: " Što češće, to bolje - naravno, ako ćemo se zezati! " i tako moram čekati do idućeg pregleda, mislim da je to čisto predostrožnosti radi, a u međuvremenu seks i sanjam, a muž mi pomalo ludi...
Diana, pošalji mu mail ako ti je nezgodno opet pitati telefonom pa ako tebi odobri, bome, i ja skačem jer inače ne garantiram za svoje psihičko zdravlje nakon još tri tjedna apstinencije.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Blekonja

meni je moj dr. striktno naglasio ništa od keksa i to uvijek značajno pogleda mm kad to kaže  :Laughing: !!! ja ću čekati ne mogu riskirati sve ovo zbog keksa bit će vremena :Grin: !!!!

----------


## Denny

Ah, naš dragi dr. P.!  A kako on to misli "on može, a ti ne?"  :Laughing:  Mislim, znam kako misli, ali...  :Laughing: 
A čuj, ja se ne bi zezala s tim, makar do pregleda, ili dok ti ne potvrdi da možeš. Ne bi trebalo imat veze, ali ipak, teško se dođe do trudnoće pa čemu rizik?
A cure moje, pravo je vrijeme da isprovate i druge načine uživanja.  :Yes:  
Eh... ja jedva čekam da mi zabrani...  :Laughing:

----------


## diana

Zvala dr.p, i nisam pitala za sexs, ma nezgodno mi...kao sto Denny rece ma strpicemo se bice vremena i za to..bebac je najvazniji  :Smile:  Idem ovdje na uzv Utorak, da se ustanovi dali je 1 ili 2 embrija i da se vidi dali je trudnoca uredu (da nije vanmatericna) i to je to za prvi put, poslije kaze opet za 10tak dana da se cuje srce...kaze da je beta super,nastavljam s terapijom i to je to..javim mu se poslije uzv.
Curke, jel prvi uzv poslije transfera rade doktori vaginalno ili preko stomaka ? Cula sam od naseg prijatelja/dr.gineokolog u penziji, da je bolje preko stomaka da se 'dole' nedira. Sta vi mislite i kako je to islo kod vas ?

----------


## IRENA456

ma moram se uključit kad je ovako veselo
diana od srca ti čestitam na trudnoči a šta se tiče UZ ,gleda se vaginalno i NEMA keksa
blekonja,hahahaha,e tak češ sad vidit koja je muka taj zatvor ali neka bar si ga dočekala
vesnare držim ti ogromne fige da tvoj Ante dobije brata ili sestricu,a o statistici neču komentirat jer znam kako će ministar to računat
goa draga,da ti objasnim tu našu" šalu"a ti se trudnice ne ljuti
dok je naša draga Blekonja čekala ß zove ona mene i onako tužnim i skoro plačljivim glasom kuka kako ni ovaj put nema ništa
kako znaš?
pa sve trudnice imaju zatvor a ja ga nemam ....
gugi ,tvoja je gugica prekrasna

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj meni je muka od sexa vise... :Rolling Eyes: 
jedva cekam ostat trudna da se odmorim malo   :Laughing:

----------


## vesnare

Ajme cure dobro ste me nasmijale :Laughing: 
Samo da nabacim da uopće nisam ispitivala za keks kad sam ostala trudna, već ga mi lijepo prakticirali od pozitivne bete, a trudnoća je bila sve 5 :Grin: 
UZV je do 12. tjedna kod mene bio vaginalni, a tek tada preko stomaka.
Diana sretno na UZV :Heart: 

I da nadodam da masu ljudi zna da stalno hodočastimo po klinikama i IVF-ovima, kao i da je naš Ante rezultat FET-a, a znaju bome da sam i sad u postupku. Ma ne mogu ja to sakriti - kad sam na GO znaju da je to to i onda me stalno ispituju i uglavnom su svi podrška, uključujući moju sveki, a bio je i svekar dok je bio živ i dočekao svoje unuče.

I da nadodam - nije važno što drugi misle za vaše bebe, bitno da ste vi sretne i vaši M :Klap:

----------


## matto

Dobro jutro svima u želji da i danas nastavimo u ovako dobrom rasploženju, 

*Diana, sretno na UZV, koji će vjerojatno biti vaginalni, jer je plod malen da bi se vidio s UZV preko stomaka, ne brini to je uobičajeno pa i Rozi je imala vaginalni UZV i dok je bilo prisutno krvarenje pa je sve prošlo uredu.*
*Vesnare, za keks nakon pozitivne bete mogu samo to mi je nekako prirodan slijed stvari, ali ako doc. P. kaže ne može, onda ne može,* 
*meni se čini da ćemo, kako je sve krenulo, pitati doc. P. za sve što treba i ne treba, Kako bilo, tebi želim da budeš prva trudnica s Cita s odmrznutom jajnom stanicom, jer na kraju najvažniji je pozitivan ishod postupka, bez obzira što mi od tog zaleđivanja jajnih stanica dođe.*
*Naše drage trudnice, izdržite još malo bez keksa, znam da nije lako jer u trudnoći je za kesom velika želja (znam jer i ja sam jednom bila trudnica), ali mi samo treba slušati doc P. mužići ga ni slučajano ne smiju poslušati...*
*Blekonja, nadam se da te danas ne muči puno, i voće samo voće papati trebaš bit će od velike koristi,* 
*A gdje nam je  Pinky, da ne sprema kakvo lijepo iznenađenje??? *

----------


## aleksandraj

diana, cestitam od srca  :Very Happy:

----------


## diana

Hvala curke, idemo danas na put pa me nece biti do Utorka (moj prvi uzv utorak), nadam se da cu procitati puno lijepih novosti kad se vratim, ljubim vas sve....tipkamo se slijedece sedmice  :Smile:

----------


## IRENA456

cure čini mi se da odavno niste bile na "grđanke i građani protiv zakona"je tamo je izašla jedna predivna priča naše lavice Pino
*Jedna sretna neplodna priča 				

*

----------


## goa

> cure čini mi se da odavno niste bile na "grđanke i građani protiv zakona"je tamo je izašla jedna predivna priča naše lavice Pino
> *Jedna sretna neplodna priča                 
> 
> *


Evo već dva dana pokušavam pogledati i ne ide, valjda preslaba veza, baš me  :Mad: , ali strpljiva sam ja, dočekat ću, a i naša Denny ima link u potpisu..

----------


## Mukica

ne znam jeste li primjetile/i jer je na tom topiku jako slab odaziv, ali  u tijeku je akcija vezana uz novi zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji
bilo  bi jako dobro i pozeljno da se ukljucite i sudjelujete jer cete to  uciniti *za sebe*

vise info imate na: 
*akcija  - ministre, moja jajašca  nisu za bacanje - sve, svi, gdje god  bili*

----------


## Denny

Tako mi mlijeka u prahu...

_IDEMO NA PLITVICE!!!_  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

I to na nagovor IRENE i MM... i neka boli oko, duša me boli još više!  :Very Happy: 
Dakle *ja, MM, IRENA456 i Nene2 - lički medo, HERE WE COME!!!*

----------


## IRENA456

hahahha bravoooo!

----------


## Blekonja

ajme blago vam se i  ja biiiiiii!!!!

----------


## Nene2

Draga Denny tako mi je drago da idemo zajedno!!!

----------


## Denny

> Draga Denny tako mi je drago da idemo zajedno!!!


I meni isto!  :Heart: 

Ja u biti stvarno ne bi trebala ić, ali ne mogu odolit. 

Kaže meni MM danas: Aaaaajde, dobro će ti doć malo opuštanja!  :Laughing: 
A možda se i opustimo... ko zna!  :Very Happy: 

Znate zašto je Milinović organizirao kongres baš na Plitvicama?
- jer je u nacionalnom parku zabranjeno davljenje divljih životinja!  :Laughing:

----------


## Denny

Diii steeee?
Šta je ovo, zatišje??

Ajde, držite nam bar fige, ja se već tresem ko prut. Al' kad dođem gore, proć će me.

----------


## gargamelica

Cure sretnoooo na putu  i hvala  :Smile:

----------


## zlatica

mislim da radite prekrasnu stvar  :Klap:  i žao nam je šta i mi ne možemo sudjelovat!
Hvala vam puno! :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

sretno drage moje i pošaljite koji sms barem šta se događa!!!!!

----------


## aleksandraj

Sretno cure u Plitvicama  :Klap:  i pozdrav iz Motovuna

----------


## Denny

Stigli kući zadovoljni, ispuhani, čista srca i mirne duše. Tako mi je drago što smo bili, većeras ću zaspat ko beba.  :Heart: 
Hvala što ste mislili na nas. 
*Nene2, IRENA456*  :Heart:

----------


## matto

samo da vas pozdravim i tako podignem uspavanu temu, 
ni meni se ne piše, pa šaljem samo virtulane pozdrave,
zbog nedostatka sunca nisam nešto dobrog raspoloženja, samo bih  :Coffee: ,
"kava, novine, knjige, i ne raditi ništa", geslo dana :Wink:

----------


## zlatica

heloooooooo!nema nikoga svih je uspavalo ovo bljak vrime?!
*Vesna* kako si,kako se osjećaš?kad je beta?~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pozdrav svima.. :Bye:  i javite se da čujemo di ste,šta se događa?

----------


## Blekonja

> heloooooooo!nema nikoga svih je uspavalo ovo bljak vrime?!
> *Vesna* kako si,kako se osjećaš?kad je beta?~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> pozdrav svima.. i javite se da čujemo di ste,šta se događa?


X potpisujem i stvarno sam down zbog ovog vrimena  :Sad:

----------


## vesnare

> heloooooooo!nema nikoga svih je uspavalo ovo bljak vrime?!
> *Vesna* kako si,kako se osjećaš?kad je beta?~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> pozdrav svima.. i javite se da čujemo di ste,šta se događa?


počela sam raditi da manje mislim o svemu - možda ću ovaj put pričekati službeni datum da si ne postavljam pitanja tipa je li rano i tako to... btw danas mi je 7 dnt- od simptoma ni s, ali nisam ih imala u prvoj trudnoći. Zatvor mi je normalan radi utrića...

----------


## Blekonja

> počela sam raditi da manje mislim o svemu - možda ću ovaj put pričekati službeni datum da si ne postavljam pitanja tipa je li rano i tako to... btw danas mi je 7 dnt- od simptoma ni s, ali nisam ih imala u prvoj trudnoći. Zatvor mi je normalan radi utrića...



vese draga sretno od srca ti želim veeeeeeliku betu
pozz svim curkama i 100% sam sigurna da je zatišje zbog ovog ludog vrimena, ali ponovo ćemo mi živnit  :Kiss:  vas i grllim sve!!

a ja... ja sam u iščekivanju petka  :Grin:

----------


## goa

Vrime jest ubitačno,ali doći će i sunce, ja ću brzinski svima zaželjeti da im ovo proljeće bude na ruku, a trenutno posebno *Vesnare* koja strpljivo iščekuje svoju betu i vjerujem od srca da će biti visoka!!!
Ako se dobro sjećam, i našu *Pinky* očekuje svibanjski KBC postupak, valjda nisam šta god zabucala..
Blekonja, petak se bliži, javi nam vesele novosti!

----------


## gargamelica

Bas je nekako zamrzla( prigodna riječ )  tema kao da nitko nije trenutno u postupku  :Wink: 
Sretno svima i držim fige vesnare za veeeeeliku betu .
Mi smo ni tamo ni ovamo .....uhhhh

----------


## matto

sunce je pomalo odmrznulo ovaj dio foruma, 
inače cijeli dan prekrajam vijesti (jedne brišem, druge ističem i u naslove stavljam :Grin: , toliko mogu uraditi za sve nas , prenoseći sjednicu Sabora :Cool: ).
Vesnare, nadam se da će ti odlazak na posao skratiti čekanje,
Alksandraj, jesam li u pravu, čini mi se da ti uskoro počinješ s pikanjem ili sam :Rolling Eyes:  ,
znam što je ovakav forum, pa nema Denny da nam udahne dobrog duha,
Blekonjice, jesi li umorna, čekamo s tobom petak i dobro raspoloženje,
Nene2; Irena456, Pinky, Zlatice, Goa, Gargamelice,Crvenkapice :Bye:  
Diana, pošalji nam malo prašine,,,,
jučer sam srela med.sestru koja mi inače daje choragon, pa sam joj najavila da će me uskoro bockati, kako dani prolaze....

----------


## aleksandraj

Pozdrav curama...ja ovih dana stalmno na putu, zavrsavam poslove da 6. mjesec docekam u miru..nene, pocinjem drugog dana ciklusa (muz i ja odgodili 1 mjesec) pa cu poceti negdje pocetkom sestog mjeseca, ako m. bude redovita  :Grin:

----------


## aleksandraj

oprosti, mislila sam na tebe matto (a upisala nene  :Smile:  )

----------


## Denny

JUTRO!!! Jel' me netko tražio?  :Grin: 

Ma tu sam ja, samo mi se ne da pisati, nemam volje za ništa. Jako sam umorna od svega, i ministra, i prepucavanja, i ove "lijepe naše" di se ne zna ni ko pije, ni ko plaća... U biti, oni piju, mi plaćamo... Ovih dana imam neodoljivu želju da nekoga izgrizem...   Može li se iz zatvora ići na postupke?  :Grin: 

Inaće, svanuo je lijep i sunčan dan (još se on stigne pokvarit!) ali ja i MM smo ga  započeli kavicom na suncu i šetnjom u šest i po ujutro prije posla... Anti-stres terapija. I stvarno je opuštajuće.

Planovi za dalje? Ooooo, ima ih! Godinu dana se nisam pomakla s mjesta, vrijeme je da se pokrenem dok nisam upala u kakvo depresivno stanje (a blizu sam čini mi se...) pa će onaj psiho-savjetnik stvarno imat posla samnom.
Drugi tjedan opet moram u Zagreb na kontrolu, pa me strah opće promislit na postupak, da opet u zadnji tren nešto ne padne s neba i kaže: NE MOŽE! PRIČEKAJ  još šest mjeseci... 
A to oko opet nikako da prođe... gore je od zakona... 

Ne mogu vjerovat da je prošla godina dana od operacije mioma, a ja sam još na istom mjestu gdje i lani... Stalno se nešto čeka........ tri ipo godine *ČEKAM*... terapijske učinke, operacije, zakone, novce, nalaze... *ČEKAJ*...... 
Ufff... hoću li ja ikad dočekat taj IVF???

E da, kažu tko čeka taj i dočeka... Da mi je i to vidit!  :Grin: 

Ma ovo je trebao bit veseli post, samo je krenio u krivom smjeru. :Laughing:  
Baš mi se nekako grize...  :Grin:

----------


## diana

Evo i mene, i saljem malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Bila sam na prvom uzv Utorak, nalaz; "U uterusu pravilan pocetni gest. mjehur promjera 8.8mm unutar kojeg je vidljiva i pravilna zumanjcana vrecica ", trudnoca 6 tjedana...slijedeci uzv za 3 tjedna i tad vadimo i nalaz krvi, znaci sve ok samo mi pritisak previsok 140/80...neznam od cega mi pritisak visok ?? Svim curkama sve najbolje...

----------


## zlatica

Denny tebi se stvaaaaaaaaaarno toga naslagalo...ali mora doć i tome kraj  :Love: 
Diana a šta reč,avatar sve govori  :Klap: 
matto i aleksandraj za skorašnji postupak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Blekonja,Goa  :Bye:

----------


## matto

*Denny*, draga nisi čini mi se jedina jer i kod mene je tjedan počeo grozno, neraspoloženje bez ikakvog razloga, a koje pripisujem lošem vremenu, no bolje je od kako je došlo sunce i nastojim što više vremena provoditi vani, 
skupiti vitamina D, vježbati, jesti voće, lisnato povrće, žitarice, 
jer bliži se lipanj, a krajem lipnja mi ćemo ponovno pokrenuti barku, 

Nekako već dugo vjerujem da ćeš znam se uskoro pridružiti na hodnicima Cita. Ne pišem to tek tako, nego sam sigurna, a to me uvjerenje već poprilično drži, Bravo za anti stres terapiju, jutro je najljepši dio dana a mi to prespavamo pa ne znamo što propuštamo, 
a to da imaš osjećaj kako se nisi pomakla godinu dana s mjesta vjerujem ti, u postupcima sam pa me taj osjećaj često prati, no nekako mislim da:  _samo stoj na suncu i doći će kraj tami_ 
(danas sam bila i malo previše čini se da su mi obrazi  :Embarassed: )

*Diana*, koji avatar, to me tako podsjetilo na…, 
ali neću otvarati tužne teme, danas sam sretna zbog tebe,
*Zlatice* :Kiss: , hvala na vibricama, a kako ranije nisma pisala o svojim postupcima na forumu, mislim da su mi to prve vibrice...
*Blekonja* za sutra i Vesnare za šest dana(jesam li dobro izračunala) :Dancing Fever: ,
*Alesandraj* hej, pa mi se možda i sretnemo u Citu ili Virusu na :Coffee: ,
ostale cure pozdravček

----------


## aleksandraj

Moze matto, jedva cekam, mozda i slijedecih 9 mjeseci  :Smile:  diana...malac je super :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

*matto* ti stvarno ljude čitaš u dušu.   :Kiss:  Ma bit će to sve ok, sigurna sam u to, sve u svoje vrijeme. Moje izgleda tek dolazi. Kad vidim ovaj Dianin avatar, osjećam da sve ima smisla. 

Bilježim se za kavu u Virusa!  :Very Happy:  Kao IVF početnik (muko moja!...) trebat će mi pokoji savjet! 

*vesnare*  ~~~~~~~   pozdrav mrvama!
*Blekonja* ~~~~~~~~ sretno u petak!

je li još netko u postupku? Ma pusa svima kolektivno!  :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

hvala cure!!!! mene već pomalo lovi panika, ali bit će sve ok!! ljubim vas sve i javljam se sutra!!!!

----------


## lukava

Bog svima,
ne znm jesam li na pravom dijelu Foruma ali pošto sam vezana za navedenu lokaciju postavit ću pitanje ovdje.
Naime, MM i ja pokušavamo trudnoću no kako nam ne ide od ruke odlučili smo obaviti neke pretrage. MM  je dijagnosticirana varikokela za koju doktor tvrdi da bi trebalo operirati ukoliko spermiogram bude loš.
Molila bih vas da me uputite na  dobrog urologa u St te molim za kakav dobar savjet oko toga što nam je za činiti ako nalaz ne bude dobar. Ne znam koliko se dugo čeka na nalaz spermiograma?! 
Čitam da varikokela ima i nema presudnu ulogu kod plodnosti.

----------


## gargamelica

Pozdrav lukava  :Wink: 
Različita su ti mišljenja oko varikokele pa najbolje slušati urologa.
Ja ih znam par s pogorsanjem stanja nakon operacije .
Ali prvo otidi u KBC napravi spermigram gotov je isti dan a narucis se na br 551 422
Sigurno će ti urolog to prvo tražiti  :Smile: 
sretno !!!!!

----------


## gargamelica

E da, dr Dadic je dobar  :Wink:

----------


## lukava

> E da, dr Dadic je dobar


Hvala gargamelice.
Čula sam i za dr. Duvnjaka. Imaš li ti kakvih saznanja o njemu?

----------


## gargamelica

Neznam za njega .
Kad smo mi počeli s pretragama nakon spermigrama su nas poslali endokrinologu (zbog azoo)a on nas je poslao urologu kao jedna od pustih pretraga.
Tako da smo bili i u dr dadica i privatno u dr utrobicica

----------


## goa

> Tako da smo bili i u dr dadica i privatno u dr utrobicica


I ja htjedoh reći za Utrobičića u poliklinici Salus, ali prvo spermiogram pa ćete lako sve dalje. Sretno!
Diana, koji avatarčić, javljaj nam i dalje novosti, baš ih je slatko i poticajno čitati!
Blekonja, čekam današnji izvještaj, ali ne sumnjam u dobar ishod  :Very Happy: . S druge strane, znam kako ti je, ja uvijek umirem od straha bar tjedan prije pregleda dok mi ne potvrdi da je sve u redu!
Vesnare, kako napreduješ ? Samo naprijed,jedan po jedan i BETA!
Ja sam presretna što mogu prijaviti posljednji utrogestan upravo večeras  :Grin: . Kako me njegovo korištenje baš namučilo brojnim nuspojavama, jedva čekam vidjeti hoće li biti ikakvih promjena nakon izbacivanja!
Svim ostalim curama ˝u čeki˝ veliiiki pozdrav!

----------


## Blekonja

evo da se i ja javim curke moje, prošao je i naš drugi uzv i vidili smo našu bebušu (tako je zovemo nadam se da vam ne zvuči ružno  :Grin: ) sve je super... vidjeli smo srčeko kako lipo tuče, nožice i rukice doduše to sve onako "aha, aha da, da" a ustvari se to jako teško može prepoznati dok ti dr. ne pokaže i točno uperi u njih imamo i drugu slikicu, ja čak nešto mogu i vidjeti jer sam vidjela na uzv, ali moji ukućani baš i ne kuže, ali nema veze.....uglavnom sve je super, ponovo uzv za 4 tjedna  :Grin:  
baš sam vam happy.......  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

lukava dobrodošla i još prije otišla na drugi pdf kao trudnica  :Smile:  cure su ti odgovorile ja samo potvrđujem i dodajem da je moj m bio u dr. Schwner-jošnekoprezime   u Salusa ok žena, ako mu nije nezgodno da ga pregleda žena....
goa sretno bez utrogestana!!!!
vesnare draga još malo!!!!!
diana  :Very Happy:  za avatar i prvi uzv!!
gargamelica, denny, zlatica, irena ma svim curama da vas sad ne nabrajam veeeeeeelika  :Kiss:  i da konačno malo više  :Very Happy:  ovdje

----------


## Blekonja

ajme matto, aleksandraj moram i vama poslat ~~~~ koju za skore postupke cmok

----------


## kinki

citašice jel triba kojoj 2 gonala, vride do 9. miseca i tabla femare-10 tableta, isto vridi do 9. miseca?   ja se vračam u nedilju u st pa ako nekom treba nek mi pošalje pp,    poklanjam naravno

----------


## matto

Prije no što startam s poslom da malo za Blkeonju i njezinu bebušu, draga nisam ni smuljala :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever: 
Deeny želim da budeš naša neznalica o IVF-u kao i Diana, 
i da ti bude prvi i posljednji, draga moja što god treba objasnit ću ti na kavici u Virusu :Cool:  (ili negdje drugo), kako vidiš iskustva mi ne nedostaje :Grin: , 
pa ima i nešto pozitivno u ovim padovima, (ako ništa drugo onda naučiš daviti injekcije), a i hvali nam društva za šesti mjesec 
pa se nadam da ćeš uskočiti i da ćemo idući devet mjeseci ići zajedno na UZV (čuj ja sam već rekla Janji da ću kad ostanem trudna kod njih kontrolirati trudnoću),
Goa bravo za uterčiće, a to ujedno znači da je prošlo najkritičnije razdoblje, i da možeš odahnuti, ali koliko sam mogla primijetiti ti i nisi imala neke veće strahove, no sada možeš uživati punim plućima,  
Vesnare, zatišje pred betu, najgori dio postupka ( ako izuzmemo spekul) znam nije ti ni do čega,  no nestrpljivo čekam da nam objaviš lijepe vijesti,
Aleksandraj, Nene2, Diana, Gargamelice,  :Bye: , ugodan vikend 
Kinki, hvala na velikodušnoj ponudi, ja već dugo imam femaru za ovaj postupak, znam od viška ne boli glava ali nekako želim vjerovati da mi femara više neće trebati, No zanima me tvoja terapija, zašto prelaziš s menopura na gonale???

----------


## Denny

*Blekonja* bravo za bebušku, nisam joj stigla jutros poslat koju vibricu, pa ću sad za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *
lukava* dobro nam došla, i što prije otišla... (u trudnice, naravno). MM je isto bio kod _Jelene_ Schwenner - Radovniković i na uzv testisa je dijagnosticirana obostrana varikokela, ali žena mu je odma rekla da to nije za operaciju, valjda oni odma vide u čemu je stvar. Inače, prilično je stručna doktorica, zanimljivo, MM je baš htio da bude žena, kaže da su one nježnije...  :Laughing: 

Svakako prvo napravite spermiogram, gargamelica je dala tel. sa firula. O tome JAKO ovisi daljnji tijek lječenja. Ako mu je spermiogram ok, vjerojatno mu nitko neće preporučiti operaciju varikokele, nego eventualno inseminaciju. Ako nalaz bude jako loš, onda eventualno možete razmišljati o tome.   Tu je naravno ključno i koliko daleko želite ići u smislu potpomognute oplodnje - recimo danas se ako muž ima jako loš nalaz radije šalje ženu na IVF nego da se liječi muškarca jer to liječenje i popravljanje spermiograma traje jako dugo, nitko ne garantira da će biti bolje nakon operacije, a tvoje dragocjeno vrijeme prolazi. Zato je doktorima danas lakše i brže odabrati nekoliko najboljih plivača, napraviti IVF-ICSI i na taj način potpuno zaobići loš spermiogram i dragocjeno vrijeme koje se izgubi na liječenje muškarca.
Ja se ipak nadam da će vam spermiogram bit ok i da vam operacija varikokele neće trebati.  :Smile:

----------


## kinki

Matto,  uz menopur sam  dobila preko 20 folikula, 11 jajnih stanica, 4 se oplodile i samo dva embrija opstala, i to četverostanična treći dan...Uz Femaru sam imala 3 folikula, 3 js,  2 embrija, jedan opstao, opet 4staničan treći dan.  Dakle zaostajali su mi u razvoju.  Gonale sam dobila na poklon i moj dr se složio da pokušam s njima.   Uzimala sam po dvije ampule i opet hiperstimulacija.  Dr Aračić na CITO mi je savjetovala štopericu 8. dan međutim ispostavilo se da je bilo prerano,  dr Tomić mi reko da su mi folikuli bili premali i uspio je dobit samo 3 js,  oplodile se dvije i preživio jedan embrij ALI OSMOSTANIČNI treći dan JEEEEEEEEEE!!!   

Uglavnom,  meni dakle više paše gonal ali samo po jedna ampula....Ako mi sad ne uspije idem opet tek u 10. misec.

----------


## aleksandraj

Cure, i ja svima zelim ugodan vikend   :Heart:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve kojima trebaju

Blekonja, diana, mazite stomacice i uzivajte :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## diana

Evo, danas moje prvo povracanje...inace nemam nikakvih problema niti mucnina, curke u kojem tjednu se cuje kucanje srca? Moj drugi uzv je za 3 tjedna a sad sam 6 tjedana i par dana (pojma nemam o ovom racunanju). Svim curkama zelim sve najbolje od srca i ugodan vikend, ljubim vas  :Smile:

----------


## vesnare

> Evo, danas moje prvo povracanje...inace nemam nikakvih problema niti mucnina, curke u kojem tjednu se cuje kucanje srca? Moj drugi uzv je za 3 tjedna a sad sam 6 tjedana i par dana (pojma nemam o ovom racunanju). Svim curkama zelim sve najbolje od srca i ugodan vikend, ljubim vas


*Diana*, ginić koji ima dobar UZV može već sa 6+ koji dan vidjeti otkucaje srca (ja ih vidjela sa 6+4). Držim fige za malo :Heart: 

*Matto* hvala na podršci i druge cure :Zaljubljen: 
Ovaj put malo duže čekam, kako radim brže mi vrijeme prolazi. Možda se odvažim sutra na jedan testić, s obzirom da je to 12 dana od transfera, tj. 15 dana od punkcije. Držite mi fige.

*Blekonja* super super :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## lukava

> *Blekonja* bravo za bebušku, nisam joj stigla jutros poslat koju vibricu, pa ću sad za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *
> lukava* dobro nam došla, i što prije otišla... (u trudnice, naravno). MM je isto bio kod _Jelene_ Schwenner - Radovniković i na uzv testisa je dijagnosticirana obostrana varikokela, ali žena mu je odma rekla da to nije za operaciju, valjda oni odma vide u čemu je stvar. Inače, prilično je stručna doktorica, zanimljivo, MM je baš htio da bude žena, kaže da su one nježnije... 
> 
> Svakako prvo napravite spermiogram, gargamelica je dala tel. sa firula. O tome JAKO ovisi daljnji tijek lječenja. Ako mu je spermiogram ok, vjerojatno mu nitko neće preporučiti operaciju varikokele, nego eventualno inseminaciju. Ako nalaz bude jako loš, onda eventualno možete razmišljati o tome.   Tu je naravno ključno i koliko daleko želite ići u smislu potpomognute oplodnje - recimo danas se ako muž ima jako loš nalaz radije šalje ženu na IVF nego da se liječi muškarca jer to liječenje i popravljanje spermiograma traje jako dugo, nitko ne garantira da će biti bolje nakon operacije, a tvoje dragocjeno vrijeme prolazi. Zato je doktorima danas lakše i brže odabrati nekoliko najboljih plivača, napraviti IVF-ICSI i na taj način potpuno zaobići loš spermiogram i dragocjeno vrijeme koje se izgubi na liječenje muškarca.
> Ja se ipak nadam da će vam spermiogram bit ok i da vam operacija varikokele neće trebati.



Mi smo išli na preventivni pregled kod dr. Duvnj. u polik. Obad, ali nije nam se svidio. Tajnovit je s šturim informacijama i tek nakon što ga je MM pitao sumnja li na varikokelu, ovaj je kimnuo potvrdno i uputio ga na daljnje pretrage. Stoga me zanima, ukoliko bude operacija  neophodna, kod koga /urologa-kirurga/ su išli vaši muževi sličnih problema. Kažete da je dr. Dadić ok. Nazvat ću ovaj br. u KBC za spermiog. i nadam se da će sve bit o.k. ali eto volila bih se unaprijed informirat i pripremit ukoliko bude potrebe.

----------


## kontra

nije me dugo bilo... ali posto moj mali princ sada spava pored mene, ako nekome treba poklanjam:
BETADINE 200mg, 14 vaginaleta x 2 kutije (exp 05/12 i 09/12) (HSG)
KLOMIFEN 50mg, 10 tableta (exp 11/10)
UTROGESTAN 100mg, 30 kapsula x 2 kutije (exp 07/11)
FOLACIN 5mg, 20 tableta x 2 kutije (exp 03/12 i 05/12)

javite se na PM  :Love: 

nadam se da je ovo dopusteno  :Embarassed:

----------


## vesnare

I test negativan... Ako ne dobijem m. do utorka ponovit ću ali mislim da je to to...

----------


## crvenkapica77

vesnare   :Love:  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

> vesnare


X

----------


## goa

Baš mi žao, Vesnare  :Sad:  vjerovala sam u pozitivan ishod, ali sigurna sam da ćete ti i tm uskoro krenuti dalje, u potragu za Antinim bracom ili sekom ( ili oboje! )

----------


## Blekonja

ajme vesnare baš mi je žao  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kontra

GOTOVO, sve poklonjeno...  :Wink:

----------


## gargamelica

vesnare držim fige da je bilo prerano za test  :Wink: 
blekonja ,diana,goa sretnoooooo :Klap: 
matto,aleksandraj ,zlatica  :Heart:  
svim curama pozdrav i vibram za dalje  :Very Happy:

----------


## matto

Dobro jutro, 
vesnare, nekako sam se nadala pozitivnom ishodu, na kraju vikenda po povratku doma mislila sam na tebe i odmah upalila komp., žao mi je što je test negativan :Love: , ali kako nada umire posljednja, vjerovat ću da je za test prerano, i da nas još možeš iznenaditi,
Diana, možda će ti zvučati čudno ali je dobro što povraćaš, neki kažu da je to znak da beta raste, iako ima trudnoća koje prođu bez simptoma meni nije radovalo što je moja trudnoća bila takva, na kraju su se moji strahovi pokazali opravdani, ne brini za srčeko čut ćeš ga sigurno slijedeći put,
Gargamelice, Aleksandraj, Zlatice, :Heart: 
Kontra, definitivno imaš najbolji avatar na Rodi,  
Denny, kad je kontrola u Zg. ovaj ili slijedeći tjedan, 
kako bilo ja ću vibrati da sve bude uredu i da uskoro pričamo o protokolu za stimulaciju, bockanju, sa što manje nuspojava, 
gle u prilog nam ide i što je došlo sunce, danu su topliji, najavljuju ljeto, skoro smo opremili baraku sada čekamo povoljan vjetar da nas zaljulja do mora.....

----------


## diana

*matto* samo jednom sam povratila i to je to (a sta se desilo kod tebe?), nemam nikakvih simptoma osim bolnih grudi,ostalo nista ....nadam se da cu cuti :Heart:  slijedeci put, tad bi trebala biti oko 9 tjedana...joj, samo da sve bude uredu.. :Sad:  curke jel ima jos neko trudnocu bez ikakvih simptoma?
*Vesnare* draga, zao mi je  :Love:  al mozda jos ima nade, mozda je kako kaze gargamelica bilo prerano za test! ja sam izdrzala da prvi test uradim 14dpt..bilo ni tamo ni ovamo...

----------


## vesnare

Dakle i danas 14dnt test negativan - od jutros prestajem sa utrićima, a kad se čujem sa dr. P vidjet ćemo šta i kako dalje. Negdje sam već napisala da sam u financijskom kolapsu, pa ne bih htjela potonuti još dublje. 

Btw ako netko zna je li i po novom isto ICSI postupak sa femarom 5000,00 kn i šta se još osim femare mora kupiti. Evo opet pravim računice, a ne znam ni da li bi me uzeo u taj postupak...

*Diana* ne brini o simptomima - ja ih nisam imala uopće u prvoj trudnoći.

----------


## matto

*Diana draga ,* 
*ne opterećuj se sa simptomima, moje tetke, sestra, nikad nisu imale mučnine u trudnoći (a bilo je tu i duplih trudnoća odnosno blizanaca)* 
*i uopće ne znaju što su to trudničke tegobe,* *tako da po tome ne možeš znati razvija se ili ne daj bože ne razvija trudnoća kako treba.* 
*Na kraju krajeva, u prvim tjednima trudnoće ti ništa ne možeš napraviti da sve bude uredu ili pak nešto napraviti da dođe do komplikacija.* 
*Naravno ti će ćeš se zdravo hraniti, uzimati propisanu terapiju (utrogestan, folacin), smanjiti kofein, ne rediti teške fizičke poslove, dakle uraditi što je u tvojoj moći, i pokušati se, ma koliko se činilo teško, opustiti, uživati u trudnoći. Draga moja ti puno toga ne možeš promijeniti, svaki je slučaj individualan* 
*i ne misli na tužne stvari, kao što je recimo moja trudnoća, kod mene bebica se prestala razvijati zbog čega, nitko ne može znati. Jedno smo ljeto plovili uljuljkani u barku sreće, nas troje, barka se razbila i na pučini smo ostali samo ja i mm i krhotine. Od tada gradimo barku, nešto od krhotina nešto od iskustva koje* 
*smo naučili i koje nas je osnažilo, a novo ljeto je na pragu.* 

*Draga, kod tebe neće biti tako, ti ćeš slijedeći uzv. čuti otkucaje srca svoje bebice i nemoj se uspoređivati s drugim slučajevima to te može samo uznemiriti, a ne može ništa promijeniti.          *

----------


## legal alien

Hello Ladies,
Trebam informaciju. Zna li netko koliko dodje jedan IVF ICSI postupak u Cita skupa sa ljekovima (Menopur ili Gonal F)? Pokusavam sastaviti financijsku konstrukciju i vazem gdje ici... Prema njihovom webu imaju visoku stopu uspjesnosti (nadam se da nije marketinski trik  :Smile:  a ST mi je blizi od Zagreba i imam gdje biti na punom pansionu pa se sada mislim...

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja  mogu samo reci da su mi oni  u CITA  divni, odlicni,  ljubazni,  ljudi  sa srcem,  ma sve najbolje o njima..od sestara do  dr.  ..ja sam doli radila  3 AIH i  nisam   mogla finan,.  raditi  IVF  i zbog toga mi je jako zao....vjeruj mi neces pogrijesiti....sretno.....cijene nek ti cure kazu ja bas i ne znam tocno....

----------


## gargamelica

Legal alien imaš pp

----------


## crvenkapica77

imali kakvih  postupaka u  kbc   split...kako ide kod njih....?  ili nema cura na forumu koje su doli

----------


## gargamelica

Postupci se rade normalno ali evo izgleda da se javljamo nas par cura :Wink: 
Mislim da rade još šesti mj pa pauza do devetog ( treba tu inf provjerit )

----------


## Natica

Kbc je pun parova. Ja sam bila u petak na pregledu i prema onome šta sam vidila, mislim da će trebat širit čekaonu,  :Smile: . Nisam pitala dr., ali u razgovoru s jednom curom čujem da ima dobrih rezultata, i stimulirano i s inseminacijama. Ta cura je zatrudnila s klomifenom i tempiranim odnosom! Znači čak i bez inseminacije, i to iz prve! 
Meni to, poslije ovolikog "staža", izgleda nevjerovatno i genijalno. 
Eto kratkog opisa događanja na kbc Split,  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

to mi je drago cuti,, ne  to sto ima  puno neplodnih parova  , nego  to sto  ide doli ,sto   je guzva , znaci  rade punom parom,   daj im Boze i uspjeha  ....
natice kad ti kreces opet?  
zlatice  ?  gargamelice  ti?
lea?

----------


## lukava

Evo me opet.Izgleda da mm nema varikokelu bar tako uzv kaže ali je spermiogram loš, Dg. je oligoasthenozoospermia ( broj sperm.: 9 mil. ;sporo usmjerenih 5%, neusmjereno pokret.3%; brzousmjereno pokr. 0%; 92% nepokretn.).Opća ocjena pokr.1/2. 
Ostali smo šokirani.Poslali su nas kod urologa i sada ni sami ne znamo što nam je činiti,što urolog može učiniti da se slika poboljša,što očekivati od svega....i najvažnije da li uopće gubiti vrijeme s ovakim nalazima po bolnici i oko nje...
Cure što da radim? :Crying or Very sad: 
Da li da krenemo na cito ili vidim da spominjete KBC,da oni sada to rade!?

----------


## goa

> Evo me opet.Izgleda da mm nema varikokelu bar tako uzv kaže ali je spermiogram loš, Dg. je oligoasthenozoospermia ( broj sperm.: 9 mil. ;sporo usmjerenih 5%, neusmjereno pokret.3%; brzousmjereno pokr. 0%; 92% nepokretn.).Opća ocjena pokr.1/2. 
> Ostali smo šokirani.Poslali su nas kod urologa i sada ni sami ne znamo što nam je činiti,što urolog može učiniti da se slika poboljša,što očekivati od svega....i najvažnije da li uopće gubiti vrijeme s ovakim nalazima po bolnici i oko nje...
> Cure što da radim?
> Da li da krenemo na cito ili vidim da spominjete KBC,da oni sada to rade!?


Draga Lukava, prije svega  :Love: , drži se i misli pozitivno i ti i tvoj muž!
Na brzinu ću ti samo iznijeti naše iskustvo jer žurim na posao! Slično kao i kod vas, bez varikocele, ali 99 % nepokretnih, a sveukupno 20 tisuća spermića  :Shock: , ma niti milijun! Od tog prvog nalaza su znali porasti do milijuna, jednom čak i dva, ali uvijek nepokretni!Prvo je išao urologu, otkrilo mu prostatitis, neke bakterije, pio antibiotike, to izliječio, pa pusti vitamini, čajevi i bla-bla,prestanak pušenja, ni kapi alkohola, široke bokse,tuširanje hladnom vodom, a pomaka nikakvog! I tako prošla godina i pol, ja lagano šiznula ( starija sam od njega pa znaš ono- biološki sat..), usput smo čekali da i KBC počne raditi ICSI i nismo dočekali. To je metoda koja je i vama potrebna s vašom dijagnozom, a da li je sada rade, nemam pojma.. Okrenuli se Citu, dr. je mome mužu odmah rekao: Šansa da se ovaj nalaz popravi, praktički ne postoji! , digli kredit i doživjeli da budemo sretnici kojima je uspjelo iz prve!
Sažetak: od urologa nismo imali koristi,previše smo vremena izgubili čekajući i da nam se nije posrećilo, sad bismo razmišljali kako dalje. Kojim ćete vi putem, to je uistinu vaš izbor! Moj muž se nikako nije mogao pomiriti s dijagnozom, stalno je vjerovao da ćemo uspjeti prirodnim putem, sad mu je svejedno što drugi misle, kako sam kaže, Cito mu je samo pomogao da se spermići otisnu od točke A do točke B i iskrcaju se  :Grin:  !! 
Što god odlučili, nemojte gubiti previše vremena, ne znam koje ste godište, ali ono brzo prolazi, a i uspjeh je uvijek upitan zbog mnogih faktora.. Sretno vam u svakom slučaju!

----------


## lukava

[QUOTE=goa;1636907]Draga Lukava, prije svega  :Love: , drži se i misli pozitivno i ti i tvoj muž!
Na brzinu ću ti samo iznijeti naše iskustvo jer žurim na posao! Slično kao i kod vas, bez varikocele, ali 99 % nepokretnih, a sveukupno 20 tisuća spermića  :Shock: , ma niti milijun! Od tog prvog nalaza su znali porasti do milijuna, jednom čak i dva, ali uvijek nepokretni!Prvo je išao urologu, otkrilo mu prostatitis, neke bakterije, pio antibiotike, to izliječio, pa pusti vitamini, čajevi i bla-bla,prestanak pušenja, ni kapi alkohola, široke bokse,tuširanje hladnom vodom, a pomaka nikakvog! I tako prošla godina i pol, ja lagano šiznula ( starija sam od njega pa znaš ono- biološki sat..), usput smo čekali da i KBC počne raditi ICSI i nismo dočekali. To je metoda koja je i vama potrebna s vašom dijagnozom, a da li je sada rade, nemam pojma.. Okrenuli se Citu, dr. je mome mužu odmah rekao: Šansa da se ovaj nalaz popravi, praktički ne postoji! , digli kredit i doživjeli da budemo sretnici kojima je uspjelo iz prve!
Sažetak: od urologa nismo imali koristi,previše smo vremena izgubili čekajući i da nam se nije posrećilo, sad bismo razmišljali kako dalje. Kojim ćete vi putem, to je uistinu vaš izbor! Moj muž se nikako nije mogao pomiriti s dijagnozom, stalno je vjerovao da ćemo uspjeti prirodnim putem, sad mu je svejedno što drugi misle, kako sam kaže, Cito mu je samo pomogao da se spermići otisnu od točke A do točke B i iskrcaju se  :Grin:  !! 
Što god odlučili, nemojte gubiti previše vremena, ne znam koje ste godište, ali ono brzo prolazi, a i uspjeh je uvijek upitan zbog mnogih faktora.. Sretno vam u svakom slučaju![/QUOT


Cito ima dosta dobrih rezultata,koliko uopće  dodje takav tretman kod njih(vaše iskustvo)!? Da li ste bili kod Dr. Šparca ili kod Dr.Poljaka? I koliko se čeka da vas uzmu u tretman (Cito)? Evo danas saznali da su svi urolozi na godišnjem,bar većina njih do početka 7-ga. Sad ne znam od kud prvo da krenem!

----------


## IRENA456

draga lukava prvo bi ti poželila dobrodošlicu
iz tvojih postova primječujem da si izgubljena kao i večina parova kad se suoče s ovim problemom
goa ti je sve ljepo rekla i nema se tu šta dodat osim da odmah uzmeš telefon u ruke i zoveš Cito
nije bitno koji dr.jer su svi stvarno odlični
za početak češ dobit upute koje pretrage moraš napravit da bi uopče došla u postupak
s obzirom da dolazi ljeto to će ti bit prilika da sve skupiš do jeseni
ako te još nešto zanima slobodno pitaj jer zato smo tu
SRETNO!!!!

----------


## Blekonja

> draga lukava prvo bi ti poželila dobrodošlicu
> iz tvojih postova primječujem da si izgubljena kao i večina parova kad se suoče s ovim problemom
> goa ti je sve ljepo rekla i nema se tu šta dodat osim da odmah uzmeš telefon u ruke i zoveš Cito
> nije bitno koji dr.jer su svi stvarno odlični
> za početak češ dobit upute koje pretrage moraš napravit da bi uopče došla u postupak
> s obzirom da dolazi ljeto to će ti bit prilika da sve skupiš do jeseni
> ako te još nešto zanima slobodno pitaj jer zato smo tu
> SRETNO!!!!


X ogroman potpis 

a što se tiče cijena najbolje ti je da to u hodu kod njih i s njima vidiš, jer nije svakome isto ne primamo svi iste lijekove, istu količinu, oni  će ti sve lijepo objasniti....a moj ti je savjet telefon u ruke i zovi možeš i samo na konzultacije to ne znači da ti moraš početi postupak kod njih!!! ja ih osobno ne bih mijenjala ni pod razno!!!!! sretno!!!! a što se dr. tiče preporuka ti je i jedan i drugi samo kreni !!


SRETNO!!!!

----------


## Pinky

.

----------


## matto

Lukava :Love: , naruči se u Cito na konzultacije možda još dobiješ termin u ovom tjednu kod bilo kojeg od doc. P. ili Š. tu ne možeš pogriješiti, 
sa sobom ponesi dosadašnje pretrage, a kod njih ćeš dobiti popis pretraga koje još trebaš obaviti. 
Tako ćeš recimo raditi, hormone (FSH, LH, prolaktin :Evil or Very Mad: , progesteron,...)TSH, briseve (možda), hepatitise, HIV, toliko se sjećam, i onda po novom zakonu, potvrdu psihologa, pravnika, i drugo mišljenje ( ne brini na Citu ti imaju već uhodani tim pa će ti reći kod kojeg psihologa ili pravnika ideš). 
Cito radi cijelu godinu, uvijek je netko od doc. ili biologa na raspolaganju pacijentima, pa ne moraš brinuti, a i dokumentaciju bez obzira koliko izgledala obilna, stigneš brzo prikupiti, sitnica, par bockanja nekoliko ampula krvi, i to je to želim ti sreću što god da odlučiš,    
Vjerojatno već znaš, ali za svaki slučaj više imaš na njihovoj stranici,  
www.cito.hr

----------


## Denny

Cure su sve rekle... Potpisujem gou, posebno u vezi gubljenja vremena.

Vjerujem da ste sad u šoku i da sve izgleda kao smak svijeta... ali nije. Kad sam ja dobila dijagnozu oligoasthenozospermija počela sam plakati već na šalteru, nisam ni dočekala da izađem na ulicu... A onda sam shvatila da smo mi jedan poseban par, nažalost, jedni od mnogih "posebnih" parova, kojima beba neće samo tako pasti s neba, nego će se morati za nju malo pomućiti. Bitno je da shvatiš da ćete ipak biti roditelji. 
Oligoasthenozospermija je vrlo ozbiljna dijagnoza, koja se realno gledajući može teško popraviti, ali se zato vrlo lako može "prevazići" IVF-ICSI metodom, gdje će biolog izabrati samo jedan "savršeni" spermij i direktno oploditi jajnu stanicu. Tu nije potrebno da budu brzi, ni da ih je puno, bitno je samo da ima poneki savršen, a to Bogu hvala, imate. Popravljanje ove dijagnoze i liječenje muža moglo bi vam uzeti previše dragocjenog vremena, a da opet ne da željene rezultate, i gotovo sam sigurna da doktori u Cita neće ići na tu opciju.

Sad ću reći nešto jako zločesto, nadam se da se nitko neće ljutiti - ma koliko ti se ovo činilo teško u ovom trenutku, znaj da parovi koji imaju ovu dijagnozu teže muške neplodnosti (a sa ženom je sve ok) imaju ponešto veću šansu da im prije uspije IVF, nego onima kod kojih je "sve u redu" a bebe nikako nema. Ako je s tobom sve ok (hormoni, brisevi, ovulacija) onda postoje realne šanse da nisi trudna samo radi toga što spermiji ne mogu doći do jajne stanice. 

Nemojte gubiti vrijeme na urologe, IVF je stvoren za takve poput vas. Želim ti sreću iz prve.  :Heart: 

I još nešto - bitno je da znaš da taj nalaz ne mora značiti da će uvijek biti tako - spermiogram može varirati kroz mjesece, ovisno o načinu života, gripi, vrućinama, uvjetima gdje ti muž radi... Nemojte odustati ni od prirodnih pokušaja, nikad se ne zna!  :Smile:

----------


## lukava

hvala svim curama na podršci, koja mi je od velike važnosti. Sad makar imam privid što me čeke i kako stvari zapravo u stvarnosti stoje, jer smo se mi nadali i nadamo se da se spermiogr.može popraviti te smo mislili krenuti tim putem. Guglam po intern.i nailazim na kojekakve podatke,što sve parovi prolaze i konzumiraju pa sam se ponadala da ću negdje naći"čarobni napitak" za poboljšanje nalaza. Bila sam na CITO-vim stranicama, planiramo ih ove dane kontaktirati pa ćemo vidjeti kako dalje. A vi, drage cure ako imate još kakvu sugestiju slobodno dajte.........

----------


## Denny

Mi smo imali svakakve nalaze spermiograma - od normalnog do oligoastheno. MM je najveći neprijatelj ljeto jer radi vani, pa mu je u 9. mj uvik najgori nalaz. Pio je samo Bioastin i pomogao je malo, zadnji nalaz je čak bio uredan, ali evo nam opet ljeta... i tako u krug. Svi nalazi urologa i endokrinologa su mu također u redu, ali šest godina je prošlo, a bebe nema... Ja nemam više živaca ništa popravljati.

----------


## Denny

I da, potpuno razumim tvoju potrebu da pokušate popravit spermiogram - nije lako dobit takvu dijagnozu i sad bum - IVF. Par treba vremena da psihički dođe u tu fazu, da znaju da su napravili sve što su mogli. Sve smo mi pokušale sa čajevima, vitaminima... nekima je i uspjelo. Ima tu negdje tema "Kako ste popravili spermiograme" pa malo pogledaj.

----------


## aleksandraj

lukava, evo i ja da ti pripomognem sa donosenjem odluke. kod nas isti slucaj, ja sam imala 34 kada sam prirodno zatrudnjela iako je nalaz mm bio los...pa smo se nadali punih 6 godina da ce se ponoviti..i nije. Sada se i meno fsh povecao te zurim iz jednog postupka u drugi, a sanse su mi manje. sada svim urama savjetujem da ne cekaju 38 kada im plodnost pada, nego kada se upustaju u trosak to ucine u pravo vrijeme. I jos za CITO..bila sam i u MB i vjeruj mi dr. S. me odusevio i zao mi je sto sam si samo pravila trosak puta kada imam ovako super strucnjake pred nosom (uzmi u obzir da s obzirom na godine mene novi zakon bas ne dira  :Sad:  jer nemam mnogo js) ...sretno

----------


## diana

> *Diana draga ,* 
> *ne opterećuj se sa simptomima, moje tetke, sestra, nikad nisu imale mučnine u trudnoći (a bilo je tu i duplih trudnoća odnosno blizanaca)* 
> *i uopće ne znaju što su to trudničke tegobe,* *tako da po tome ne možeš znati razvija se ili ne daj bože ne razvija trudnoća kako treba.* 
> *Na kraju krajeva, u prvim tjednima trudnoće ti ništa ne možeš napraviti da sve bude uredu ili pak nešto napraviti da dođe do komplikacija.* 
> *Naravno ti će ćeš se zdravo hraniti, uzimati propisanu terapiju (utrogestan, folacin), smanjiti kofein, ne rediti teške fizičke poslove, dakle uraditi što je u tvojoj moći, i pokušati se, ma koliko se činilo teško, opustiti, uživati u trudnoći. Draga moja ti puno toga ne možeš promijeniti, svaki je slučaj individualan* 
> *i ne misli na tužne stvari, kao što je recimo moja trudnoća, kod mene bebica se prestala razvijati zbog čega, nitko ne može znati. Jedno smo ljeto plovili uljuljkani u barku sreće, nas troje, barka se razbila i na pučini smo ostali samo ja i mm i krhotine. Od tada gradimo barku, nešto od krhotina nešto od iskustva koje* 
> *smo naučili i koje nas je osnažilo, a novo ljeto je na pragu.* 
> 
> *Draga, kod tebe neće biti tako, ti ćeš slijedeći uzv. čuti otkucaje srca svoje bebice i nemoj se uspoređivati s drugim slučajevima to te može samo uznemiriti, a ne može ništa promijeniti.*


Hvala Matto  :Smile:  iskreno mi zao za sve sto se vama dogodilo  :Sad:  pusa

----------


## lukava

Drage curke, totalni preokret ali u poz.smislu.Ovo je samo dokaz da doktori ne da griješe već i LAŽU te okreću vodu na svoj mlin i igraju se ljudskim sudbinama i raspoloženjima. MM i ja smo se već pomirili da su nam male tj.gotovo nikakve šanse da dobijemo bebu prir.putem te smo se po savjetu Vas curka i po svemu što smo pronašli po forumu odlučili ne čekati te krenuti u proces sa IFV_ICSI,i po preporuci dr.napravimo spermiogram ponovo kod njih (da ne spominjem polikliniku,pretpostavljate,razlika samo 3 dana),s nadom da će nam bar koja brojka ići gore,kada spermiogram:ODLIČAN-Normozoospermia...Nismo prvi par  koji s KBC-a donosi tako loš nalaz tako nevjerodostojno i loše napravljen da je to za svaku osudu! Nama se u zadnjih tjedan dana život naopačke preokrenuo da bi sada doznali da je sve ok.Ovo pišem samo da bi ukazala ostalim parovima koji nadu traže prebirući ove tekstove da potraže i  drugo mišljenje jer je praksa nažalost takva,pogotovo u zdravstvu (užasavajuća činjenica).Sram ih bilo,što si uzimaju za pravo!!! 
Curke svako dobro vam želim!

----------


## Denny

Draga lukava, ne mogu vjerovat ovo što pišeš...  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Nažalost, opisala si točno moje iskustvo od prije pola godine. MM je na KBC-u dobio nalaz oligoasthenozoospermija, uz vrlo čudni zbroj i postotke. Nakon što nam je potonio cijeli svijet, nalaz smo ponovili u nakon dva tjedna u Cita očekujući potvrdu katastrofe... Kad sam otvorila papir i vidila normozoospermia, skoro sam se srušila od šoka i nevjerice.
Ne može se tako popraviti u tako kratko vrijeme. Nisam više vjerovala ni Citu. A onda sam čula za još takvih slučajeva, i sve je bilo jasno. Nije moguće da nam je svima ista pokretljivost i morfologija na granici... Svi imamo istu dijagnozu, svima se pogoršalo? I onda popravilo u tjedan, dva, tri???

*DRAGI DOKTORI, što se to dešava? Nije moguće da je tolika razlika u uređajima između klinika! Zašto nam otežavate i ovako tešku sitvaciju? Koji je razlog??? Ja više ne vjerujem u KBC nakon ovoga. Na moju žalost, ili sreću, više nikada tamo nećemo raditi spermiogram. Jeli to cilj? Ili da nas je sve više prisiljeno ići na IVF, ili što?

ZAŠTO SE IGRATE NAŠIM DIJAGNOZAMA???*  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lukava

> Draga lukava, ne mogu vjerovat ovo što pišeš... 
> Nažalost, opisala si točno moje iskustvo od prije pola godine. MM je na KBC-u dobio nalaz oligoasthenozoospermija, uz vrlo čudni zbroj i postotke. Nakon što nam je potonio cijeli svijet, nalaz smo ponovili u nakon dva tjedna u Cita očekujući potvrdu katastrofe... Kad sam otvorila papir i vidila normozoospermia, skoro sam se srušila od šoka i nevjerice.
> Ne može se tako popraviti u tako kratko vrijeme. Nisam više vjerovala ni Citu. A onda sam čula za još takvih slučajeva, i sve je bilo jasno. Nije moguće da nam je svima ista pokretljivost i morfologija na granici... Svi imamo istu dijagnozu, svima se pogoršalo? I onda popravilo u tjedan, dva, tri???
> 
> *DRAGI DOKTORI, što se to dešava? Nije moguće da je tolika razlika u uređajima između klinika! Zašto nam otežavate i ovako tešku sitvaciju? Koji je razlog??? Ja više ne vjerujem u KBC nakon ovoga. Na moju žalost, ili sreću, više nikada tamo nećemo raditi spermiogram. Jeli to cilj? Ili da nas je sve više prisiljeno ići na IVF, ili što?
> 
> ZAŠTO SE IGRATE NAŠIM DIJAGNOZAMA???*



Pa kažem ti,mi smo pravili u 3 dana dva nalaza...Nije se moglo u 3 dana popraviti,dapače po stresu koji smo proživljavali to je trebalo biti i lošije od prethodnoga! Mislim da Cito ima bolju opremu i dijagnostiku,mi smo ga kod njih ponovili! Ma ne da smo na granici već sve školski.
Imam osjećaj da ovi u KBC-u pokušavaju steći slavu na zdravim pacijentima ili si privući pacijente (konkretno njihov slavni dr.koji je došao iz Zg) pa pitam se što s ostalim dijagnostikama rade!? Pa šta smo mi,zamorci?! Slično nešto sam našla na jednom forumu u susjednoj državi,gdje su pacijentima spermiograme radili metodom Copy-Paste...Zamisli..., to su forumašice dopisujući se i navodeći rezultate skužile! Treba ih-znaš što već...

----------


## LEA.st

Nemam zadnje vrime ni vrimena, ni pristup internetu, a ni nešto pametno reć, zbog raznih okolnosti. 
Ipak, sad sam se morala pridružit u novoj temi. Nikoga posebno ne branim, ali mislim da nije u redu nekoga napadati, bila greška ili ne. Žao mi je da se ne javi niko od mogu rec barem 10-20 cura koje su svakodnevno u KBC-u, ja sam zadnje vrime rjeđe tamo, ali uvik kad dođem, gužva je, ljudi rade bez dana odmora, nisam naišla na grubu riječ ili loš pristup. I stvarno im se divim kako to sve uopće izdržavaju.
Bila bi najsretnija da su svi naši problemi ''lažni'', i da su se svi koji nas godinama liječe prevarili, ali sama činjenica da nemamo uspjeha prirodnim putem, dovoljno govori.
Ne bi htjela povest veću raspravu o ovome, ali mislim bi se mnogi sa mnom složili.
I bez obzira na sve, SVAKA ČAST EKIPI IZ KBC-a, ulažu velik trud, za trnutne rezultate ne znam i ne tvrdim, ali vjerujem da ni to ne nedostaje.h

----------


## Denny

Ja sam zaista zadnja osoba ovdje koja bi nekoga napadala, dapače, uvijek sam nastojala gledati pozitivno na sve, i kad mi se ovo dogodilo nisam riječi rekla, ali danas se osjećam tužno i razočarano još više nego tada. Biolog koji radi spermiogram jamči svojim potpisom i pečatom da su podatci na nalazu ispravni, kako ovaj u kbc, tako i onaj u Cita. Činjenica je da se sjeme jednog muškarca ne može tako drastično promijeniti u samo nekoliko dana. Konkretno u mom slučaju - koncentracija sperme po ml je sa 14 miliona skočila na 60 miliona, morfologija sa 30% normalnih na 56%, a brzo pokretni su sa 14% skočili na 55%. Prvi nalaz - oligoastheno - na granici i sa teratozospermijom, drugi nalaz - normozospermija. Čak nije ni zbrojeno kako treba - ima ih 105%! Dakle, ili nešto nije u redu, ili je moj muž (i muž od lukave) znanstveno čudo!  :Unsure: 
 Ja ne kažem da se doktori ne trude, i svaka im čast na tome, i ne kažem da je svima ovako i da će svi imati problem, ali eto, baš mene je potrefilo. Možda sam ja jedna od milijon, možda je i lukava jedna od milijon, ali ne razumijem, nije mi jasno, KAKO I ZAŠTO se to događa...? Slažem se da Cito i kbc imaju različite aparate i razlike su normalne, ali baš ovolike...  Pa ne radi se ovdje o vremenskoj prognozi, pa ako nijsu danas pogodili da će bit sunce, bit će sutra! Ovo su jako ozbiljne stvari, u pitanju su emocije tih ljudi i daljnji tijek lječenja. Ne može netko samo tako krivo očitat rezultat i poslat čovjeka na ICSI.  :Mad:  Taj je nalaz kriv za puno suza i prebacivanja, i jednu od najvećih svađa koju sam imala s mužem, i danas mi je žao jer je sve bilo bez potrebe. I žao mi je lukave, i ne bi volila da ijedna cura više doživi tako nešto, jer doktori su tu da nam pomognu, da im možemo vjerovati i da naše zdravlje stave na prvo mjesto.

Zašto imam osjećaj da tražim previše?

----------


## goa

Grozno jest da se takve stvari događaju, žao mi je,cure, da ste to morale proživjeti, ipak, nama su nalazi na oba mjesta bili jednako katastrofalni, jedina razlika je u tome što su i onoj šačici pokretnih očitali morfologiju ( bolje da nisu, taj nas je nalaz dodatno satrao  :Grin: ), a na KBC-u se nisu ni trudili jer, kao, premalo ih je. Činjenica jest da Cito ima bolju aparaturu, ali ne bih išla tako daleko i tvrdila da dr. u splitskoj bolnici pokušava privući pacijente lažnim dijagnozama..A da greške utječu na ljudske živote, utječu..
*Denny,*kako tvoje oko, ima li kakvog poboljšanja? Često mislim na tebe i na vašu buduću bebicu..
*Aleksandraj,* ne znam jesi li već u postupku ili tek krećeš, ali vibram od sveg srca  :Heart: !

----------


## Denny

Dobro, neću više o ovome, svatko je iznio svoje mišljenje i to je ok. Pa tome valjda ovaj forum i služi.  :Yes:  Neki dan je recimo prijatelj od MM dobio na firulama nalaz normozospermija (da, i o tome se počelo pričati po bauštelu, nažalost) i čovjek je bio oduševljen. Eto, ima i dobrih iskustava, ja sam jednostavno takve sreće da mi se uvik nešto iskomplicira, baš kao i sa okom nedavno...

Bili smo neki dan u Zagrebu na kontroli, i hvala ti Bože, oko je sad u redu. Zanimljivo, još nisu izašli svi šavovi, ali ja se puno bolje osjećam i okulist je napokon dao zeleno svjetlo za IVF!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Ovo me baš oduševilo nakon svega, mislila sam da to oko nikad neće ići na bolje i da su operacije bile uzaludne, ali eto, izgleda da se sve isplatilo i sad ću ući u postupak (i sutra trudnoću) bez očnog tlaka i kapljica koje bi bile opasne u trudnoći.  :Very Happy: 
Stvarno počimam vjerovati da se sve događa s nekim razlogom. Ove operacije, koliko god su bile teške, nekako su me ojačale i naučile da ipak mogu postići ono što sam godinama mislila da je nemoguće. To je ono što mi je trebalo da mirne duše krenem u IVF - neka unutarnja snaga i vjera u uspjeh, ma koliko šanse izgledale male.
Sve je moguće.

----------


## Denny

*Goa* kako je mrvica? Pomazi je i za mene!  :Heart: 
*Blekonja* ~~~~ puse i tvom mrvičku!  :Zaljubljen: 
*aleksandraj, matto* ~~~~~~~~~~~ kad su na rasporedu vaši dobitni postupci? 
*zlatice, natice, gargamelice, vesnare, Irena, Pinky, bublice, crvenkapice, LEA.st, lukava* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ma daj Bože da sve mi ove godine postanemo trbušaste, pa nije bitno hoće nam pomoći doktori iz kbc-a, Cita, Maribora ili sam Duh Sveti - bitno da se naš cilj ostvari.  :Heart: 

E da, šta se Duha Svetoga tiće, ja zacrtala sebi u glavi da ću garant ostat trudna prije IVF-a!  :Laughing:  U biti, doktor mi je preporučio vitamine za oči, i sad sam skužila da ja zapravo nikad nisam vjerovala u te biljno-vitaminske pripravke, jednostavno smo preskočili tu fazu. Sad me uhvatila manija traženja po internetu raznih biljki i vitaminčića koji će nam nekim čudom "povećati plodnost"... Haha... kao da sam od jučer u ovome svemu!  :Laughing:

----------


## Pinky

nisam online u zadnje vrijeme, samo cu se vratiti na prethodnu raspravu, kad sam vec pocirila ovdje i dodati da je mm (2-3 puta koliko je pravio na kbc-u) spermiogram na kbc-u bio identican onima na citu...

----------


## Natica

Lukava, baš mi je žao šta ti se dogodilo da dobijete krivi nalaz (spermiogram). Mogu mislit koji je to šok i kako vam je izneredilo život. Još sam se više iznenadila kad sam pročitala da se to dogodilo i Denny (uz sve šta ju je "snašlo", još i to). Da mi se tako nešto desilo sigurno bi i ja poludila. Možda bi i dogovorila sastanak s dr. T., pa popričala s njim o tome, donila mu oba nalaza. 
Ipak, ne mogu a da ne rečem koju lipu rić za dr. T. i općenito za doktore na KBC. Možda se to dogodilo zbog preopterećenosti. Bila sam jučer na dogovoru u KBC i tamo je stvarno toliko parova da im ne treba "dovlačit" nove parove krivim dijagnozama. To sigurno ne! I ovako nas je more... I da sad i ja ne dužim s ovom temom, potpisujem ono šta je Lea.st prethodno napisala.
Svim curama, njihovim muževima i našim doktorima (ma gdje bili  :Smile: ) želim puno strpljenja, živaca i sreće. Na koncu, ide ljeto, pa ćemo svi skupa malo predahnut i skupit snagu za nove bitke na jesen!

----------


## lukava

Ma evo nisam željela remetiti nečiji mir niti buditi lažne nade.
Također, nije mi bila namjera nikoga osobno, kao ni ustanovu u kojoj smo radili nalaze blatiti i prozivati,niti podcjenjivati metode no ovo nisu stvari za igru...Doista! Prvenstveno sam to napisala da bih dala informaciju i podjelila iskustvo. 
Zašto bi im se potkrale pogreške i to sustavne i s tolikim amplitudama u nalazima,pitam se da li su svjesni posljedica??!

*Denny* da li je TM još negdje radio spermiogram iza CITA (treći,četvrti put...)? Kakvi su rezul.?

----------


## matto

Dobro jutro,
Deny draga tako sam sretna zbog zelenog svjetla,  :Very Happy: 
rekla sam ti draga da će nam se uskoro pridružiti, možda baš u srpnju, ako budeš išla u postupak :Wink: , vjerujem da će tada biti moj dobitni postupak, lipanj je odgođen zbog povišen prolaktina. Naime, kako nisam bila u postupcima postupno sam prestala uzimati bormergon, jer se prolaktin vratio u normalu, ali je zadnji nalaz pokazao blago povećanje, 
Vjerujem da će se dovesti u normalu i ranije no u srpnju sam na godišnjem i lakše mi je tako kombinirati putovanje (Hvar-Split). 

Inače, nasljedna nam je nelagoda prema tabletama, jednom još u doba austrougarske naš je predak obolio tifus i dok je ležao u bolnici u Beču svi pacijenti u njegovoj sobi su preminuli samo on ostao živ. Skupili se oko njega liječnici ne mogu se načuditi kako je preživio, a na to on podiže jastuk ispod kojeg je bilo mnoštvo tableta, i tako s koljena na koljeno,  

Lukava, kad smo prvi put došli na konzultacije na Cito doc. P. nam je odmah naložio da uradimo novi nalaz jer je naš glasio normospermia a prema parametrima s tog nalaza bili smo kandidati za ICSI, 
možeš misliti normospermia dijagnoza, a tamo nešto malo progresivnih, strašno, ali u našem gradu i ovoj državi to ti dođe skoro pa normalno, 
tko zna što su oni radili i lijepili nalaz na nazal, nije bitno, 
nalaz na Cito je bio više nego odlučan, i nalazi rađeni na inseminacjima su bili takvi, ali ostaje onaj gorak okus ružno sjećanje, nepovjerenje, vjerujem da ako ikad ostavim trudnoću da ću ići na kontrole na Cito, a na ovdje,
tako da potpuno razumijem tvoju ogorčenost,  

Blekonja, Diana, trudnice pa nešto ste nam tihe :Yes: , 
ostale cure ugodan dan, žurim moram nešto i uraditi danas

----------


## Denny

Je, kad smo trebali ići u postupak - 1 mjesec (četiri mj. nakon onog prvog), Cito - opet normozospermija.
MM više ne želi ponavljat, kaže da nema potrebe. Endokrinolog se složio s njim. 
Više ne znam bi li se smijala ili plakala.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sad je bio bolestan tjedan dana (visoka fibra, antibiotici), ne znam kako će to utjecat na spermiogram, ali više nije ni važno. Ionako se nadam da ćemo uskoro u postupak (kuc-kuc) a tamo je dovoljan i jedan pravi. Jedino planiram ubacit malo vitamina čisto da pojačamo imunitet i meni i njemu jer su me ove operacije oka dotukle.

----------


## Blekonja

hejjjj evo me ja sam baš utihnula ne znam malo sam smantana.... ovih dana prije zbog južine i kiša, a sad malo zbog vrućina, ali neka sunce mi je 100 puta draže, zasad  :Grin: 

....ja iz dana u dan čekam 18.6....... ne mogu dočekati, u principu sam ok uz već navedene promjene raspoloženja, ali najgore je mojima okolo  :Embarassed: , a dalje ćemo vidjeti....

pozz svima puno vas  :Kiss:  i  :Love:

----------


## Denny

Da, ostaje gorak okus u ustima, nažalost. Nije ovo jedina greška koja mi se dogodila na kbc-u, bilo je toga još... očito nam nije suđeno, a ja sam osoba kojoj je povjerenje u doktora najvažnije od svega.

*matto*, dobro si me sjetila, moram i ja provjerit prolaktin! I hvala na lijepim željama! Baš se veselim tvom srpanjskom postupku, ko zna, možda vam i ovo ljeto donese lijepa iznenađenja!  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Joj, ja stalno u zakašnjenju! :Laughing: 
*Blekonja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 18.6.!  :Very Happy:

----------


## lukava

*Denny* pitam te jer se mislim  pa nisu valjda i ovi u Cito fulali i nešto zabrljali,uf - :Smile: ))....*Matto* znači i ti si imala čudan nalaz sperm.,svašta!
Puno pozdrava i dobre vibre!

----------


## matto

> [*Matto* znači i ti si imala čudan nalaz sperm.,svašta!
> Puno pozdrava i dobre vibre!


, 

hej nisam jedina, moj je savjet: ako imate bilo kakve nedoumice provjerite u Cito oni imaju savršenu opremu 
a obrada je koliko ja znam kompjuterska :Wink:

----------


## Denny

Dobar vam dan sunčani!  :Very Happy:  Jooj, pravo je upeklo ovih dana. Nadam se da se vaši mužići ne prže negdje na +40 kao moj sada...  :Sad: 
A eto, šaljem vam malo vibrica di god bili i šta god radili, mislim na vas često... kaže MM i prečesto.  :Grin: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## matto

jučer sam bila na kavi s našom Rozi, 
pa prenosim malo trudničke prašine ,,,,,,,,,,,
Rozi, tako lijepo izgleda meni nikad nije bila ljepša
i da vidjela sam sličicu njezine ljepotice :Zaljubljen: , koja mi je uljepšala dan,
to je neki tako dobar snimak vidi se i kralježnica, ručice, sve savršeno,
koje čudo....

----------


## matto

Denny, :Bye:  sunčano je ali smo to i priželjkivali zar ne, ali to sunce nije dobro za nm odnosno visoke temp. ne pogoduju dobrim nalazima, valjda nisam nešto zamijenila, pa ako baš ne mora bolje bi bilo da se i tm ne izlaže suncu, jer uskoro draga krećeš u postupak :Cool:

----------


## Denny

Znam, ali mora, nažalost... to mu je posao.  :Sad:  Bez izlaganja suncu nema ni postupka... Koje li ironije!  :No: 
A stvarno mi nije jasno - moj dida je bio zidar, radilo se i u polju, po suncu, kiši, ledu... i paf - devetoro djece ko od šale! Baka je, Bogu hvala, još živa, i eno je, 82 godine, a pije manje tableta nego ja!  :Wink: 

Sjećam se prošle zime, bila je nešto u bolnici zbog krvnih žila, i kad sam je došla posjetit, kaže ona meni: "Ajme zamisli, nećeš virovat - dali su mi inekciju tu u stomak!!" 
Eeee, baba moja...  :Taps:

----------


## diana

Ej curke, evo da se i ja javim, vadila sam nalaze prije par dana, krv uredu al urin nesto bakterija i stosta, i nista, doktor kaze pij puno caja od brusnice! Danas idem na drugi UZV,malo sam uplasena, samo molim Boga da sve bude uredu...po mom proracunu sad sam 9 nedelja..eto vidjecu danas kako smo, inace nemam nikakvih problema, sve ok.

----------


## Blekonja

diana sretno draga!!!!!!!!!! znam kako ti je.... ja čekam sljedeći petak izgleda mi već sad vječnost do tada!!!

----------


## diana

Evo ga, novi avatar danas  :Smile:  vec se fino vidi,cula i otkucaje srca i suze mi krenuse od radosti  :Smile:  Sve proslo super, danas puni 9 nedelja, slijedeci uzv za 5 nedelja...ja ocekivala opet u 12toj nedelji (znate da kazu do 12te nedelje opasnost od pobacaja je veca) al kaze nema potrebe, sve ide kako treba...eh.lakse mi je, sad samo caj od brusnice za ne najbolji nalaz urina, al to je to, nikakve vitamine mi nije propisao ili nesto slicno. Blekonja koliko si ti nedelja ?

----------


## ici

Dugo nisam pisala po forumu odmaram se od svega što ne znači da vas ne čitam ...moram se osvrniti na ove nalaze spermiograma iz KBC-a tj CITA..nama je u KBC- bio O i Cita tu i tamo po koji bi našli a u MB čak su nam zamrzli sjeme tako da tolko i o Citu i nihovoj opremi važno je TKO gleda i naravno  iskustvo itd itd...Nama u Mb nisu baš priznali nalaz iz Cita a iz KBC-a Da(iako je bio lošiji od Cita)

----------


## lukava

Draga* Ici*,čitam tvoje iskustvo i poprilično me zbunjuje ovo da u MB nisu priznali nalaz Cito vec KBC...Mi smo čak razm.odnijeti nalaz do dr. na KBC-u skupa s nalazom Cita pa da vidimo što će nam reći,no mislim da bi naravno našao nekakvo LOGIČNO obrazloženje...Hoću reći da bi se dalo diskutirati...Bojim se buditi duhove i zasad sam ostala na Citovim rezultatima,mislim da imaju kvalitetne stručnjake i dijagnostiku...

*Nama u Mb nisu baš priznali nalaz iz Cita a iz KBC-a Da(iako je bio lošiji od Cita)* 
*čak su nam zamrzli sjeme*..._ daj mi ovo pojasni ?!_

----------


## matto

> Evo ga, novi avatar danas  vec se fino vidi,cula i otkucaje srca i suze mi krenuse od radosti  Sve proslo super, danas puni 9 nedelja, slijedeci uzv za 5 nedelja...ja ocekivala opet u 12toj nedelji (znate da kazu do 12te nedelje opasnost od pobacaja je veca) al kaze nema potrebe, sve ide kako treba...eh.lakse mi je, sad samo caj od brusnice za ne najbolji nalaz urina, al to je to, nikakve vitamine mi nije propisao ili nesto slicno. Blekonja koliko si ti nedelja ?


Draga Dina, prošao je najteži trenutak, sad se samo opusti i nema potrebe izlagati se UZV kad je sve uredu, za bakterije uzimaj dovoljno tekućine (brusnica) kako bi češće mokrila i uživaj u trudnoći. Na kraju tvoja bebica me tako podsjeća na onu s Blekonjina avatara, slika govori više od riječi ...zato uživaj....
i da: zar ne uzimaš folnu, ako uzimaš onda ti za sada drugi vitamini ne trebaju 
Blekonja :Love: , ne brini sve će biti uredu, 
ostale cure pozdrav  :Bye: 
Alesandraj, u kojoj si fazi, nema me često na forumu, ali čini mi se da nisam uočila da si u postupku,
Denny :Love: , 
čitam te i znaš da sam sto puta pomislila slično, kakva smo to mi generacija? gdje je pošlo naopako? moja mama i tetke i danas znaju reći da nema neplodnih dana, a gle mene, stvarno nepoznanica....

----------


## Denny

Oprostite što se vraćam na ovo, ali moram jer me uistinu zanima, a i dobro je znati ovakve stvari.

Evo ovako:
Cito koristi kompjuterski sistem obrade sjemena zvan *SCA - Sperm Class Analyser* koji automatski određuje koncentraciju, pokretljivost i parametre spermija koristeći metodu pokretnih slika (snima ih i onda algoritamski analizira). Ova je metoda *neovisna o ljudskom oku i iskustvu osobe koja  izrađuje spermiogram**.

*Manualni način obrade spermija* ovisi uvelike o stručnjaku ili stručnjacima koji ga rade,* o njihovom oku, procjeni i iskustvu, jer tada oni broje spermije, određuju im brzinu i morfologiju.Kad sam ja radila taj nalaz, kbc ga je radio na ovaj drugi način. Ako sada i oni rade kompjuterski, ispravite me. 

Kako god bilo, provedena je usporedba ovih metoda i zaključilo se sljedeće:

- obe metode dobile su slične rezultate u volumenu i morfologiji.
- jedina veća razlika pokazala se u analizi pokretljivosti spermija, jer  kompjuter je određuje automatski, a biolog mora sam, na osnovu iskustva  procijeniti koji su spermiji više ili manje brzi. 
- kompjuterska metoda ima prednost u tome što automatski daje puno više parametara spermija (prosječna brzina, pravocrtna brzina, usmjerenost, linearnost, itd.) što bi moglo biti važno za pravilni odabir daljnjeg tijeka lječenja.

I to je to. 

Još preporučuju ako je prvi nalaz loš da se obavezno ponovi, ali nikako u razdoblju *manjem od četiri tjedna*.

ZAKLJUČAK:

I u Cita i na kbc-u bi trebali dobit sličan nalaz. Nikako identičan, ali sličan. Moje razlike u svim parametrima su bile drastično velike, u prekratko vrijeme. Još da napomenem da smo i prije dvi-tri godine radili spermiograme na oba mjesta, i uvik su bili dosta slični. Sve do ovog puta. 

I nije mi cilj hvaliti Cito, dapače, eno i Analiza radi spermiogram, i Salus... A što se tiče Maribora, možda oni priznaju samo dobro staro brojenje, a ne vjeruju snimkama i analizi kompjutera - sve je stvar izbora. 
*
Diana, prekrasan ti je avatar! * Sad čekam* Blekonjin.  
*

----------


## Denny

A možda se čoviku taj dan nije dalo brojat...  :Cool:

----------


## aleksandraj

evo i mene - mm je radio nalaz u Salusu i bio je slican s nalazom iz Sibenske bolnice, a oba nalaza su priznali i u MB...ja cekam m...kasni 4 dana, ali tako je bilo i prosli mjesec..sakupila sve papire, injekcije cekaju, vadila krv zbog trombofilije (nalazi za 2 tjedna) i javim vam prvi ubod..buduce mame, sretno...

----------


## lukava

> A možda se čoviku taj dan nije dalo brojat...


Dobra je ova...znaš ko će sve te puste milione izbrojati - :Smile:

----------


## ici

> Draga* Ici*,čitam tvoje iskustvo i poprilično me zbunjuje ovo da u MB nisu priznali nalaz Cito vec KBC...Mi smo čak razm.odnijeti nalaz do dr. na KBC-u skupa s nalazom Cita pa da vidimo što će nam reći,no mislim da bi naravno našao nekakvo LOGIČNO obrazloženje...Hoću reći da bi se dalo diskutirati...Bojim se buditi duhove i zasad sam ostala na Citovim rezultatima,mislim da imaju kvalitetne stručnjake i dijagnostiku...
> 
> *Nama u Mb nisu baš priznali nalaz iz Cita a iz KBC-a Da(iako je bio lošiji od Cita)* 
> *čak su nam zamrzli sjeme*..._ daj mi ovo pojasni ?!_


 Nije mi bila namjera uznemiravati duhove ali ne znam zašto nam nisu baš priznali nalaz iz CIta(on je bio zadnji),I mi smo imali i jedan i drugi nalaz ali ovaj iz Cita dr je samo preletio i rekao da bi volio da oni naprave nalaz,ima još toga ali ne želim javno :Cool:  Malo mi je čudno da su u Mb našli spermija i za zamrznit a ovde nisu!?

----------


## matto

Denny :Naklon: , i sama sam htjela nešto takvo napisati, ali kako sam pacijentica Cita mogao se steći pogrešan dojam da njih zbog toga favoriziram, iako je dovoljno tvoje "*Ova je metoda neovisna o ljudskom oku i iskustvu osobe koja izrađuje spermiogram",* da bi se shvatilo o čemu se radi. 
Jedno je sigurno mm više nikad neće raditi spermiogram, nas doc. P. nije htio plašiti ali kad je sve bilo gotovo rekao je da naš stari nalaz glasio na normospermia a po parametrima bilo smo kandidati za ICSI. 

Iz svega toga i nakon niza pretraga koje sam radila u svom gradu sigurna sam da svi doc. problem neplodnosti ne shvaćaju ozbiljno, nažalost, 
da čak mi je i jedan doc. rekao tamo negdje ne početku borbe s neplodnošću 
da bi pojedinima kad bi me uputio na IVF značilo kao da mi je dao uputnicu za plastičnu operaciju. Od tada su se shvaćanja pomalo promijenila, ali to je još daleko od načina na koji neplodnosti pristupaju u Citu, Mariboru, itd. 

Nema čaraobnog štapića za vratiti vrijeme, ali ponekad požalim zašto sam uopće išla na ciljane, folikumetrije, sad bih se odmah odlučila za Cito koju inseminaciju ili IVF. 

Ovo pišem jer se nadam da čitaju cure iz malih sredina, iz sredina gdje se neplodnošću još pristupa s podsmjehom i neozbiljno, jer ako osjetite i malo nezadovoljstvo zbog načina kako vaši liječnici tretiraju problem pokrenite barku za Split, čitaj Cito, nitko vam ne jamči da će te uspjeti odmah ali dobit će te zaslužen tretman :Wink: .

----------


## ici

Da zaključimo ovu raspravu; Gdje god se liječili kad uspije ODLIČNO JE!!! A sve ostalo je individulano!!

----------


## kinki

Citašice,   kad vam zamrzavaju jajne stanice-jel vam zamrznu odma i spermiće ili to nosite tek kad vam odmrznu js?  Kako to onda ide,  kolko prođe od odmrzavanja d transfera?

----------


## Pinky

nikad nisam imala za zamrznit, ali ne vidim razlog zasto bi zamrzavali i spermu, valjda samo js... vesnare je bila na postupku odmrzavanja pa ce ti ona znati vise

----------


## prima

> ... ne vidim razlog zasto bi zamrzavali i spermu, valjda samo js


potpisujem

Molim neku dobru dušu da me poštedi čitanja puno stranica unazad, i da mi kaže može li se na križinama vadit beta i kad bude nalaz?Za firule, analizu i L.Dukić znam kako funkcioniraju, samo na križinama još nisam bila.

----------


## rozalija

> potpisujem
> 
> Molim neku dobru dušu da me poštedi čitanja puno stranica unazad, i da mi kaže može li se na križinama vadit beta i kad bude nalaz?Za firule, analizu i L.Dukić znam kako funkcioniraju, samo na križinama još nisam bila.


Neznam draga za tu informaciju ali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe da beta bude lijepa brojka.

----------


## crvenkapica77

prima  sretno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AnneMary

Eto mene cure k vama!
vi svi idete na SD a ja idem u Split!

da s emalo objanim.
trebam vašu pomoć.
Danas sam bila na dogovoru za stimulaciju u 7.mjesecu i sve je po planu, ali trebam obavit 1 ili čak 2 uzv-a u Splitu jer ću bit na godišnjem.
dakle trebam pregled 21.dc. prije decapeptila i onda 7 dan, jer se zadnji put stvorila cista pa za provjeru.

kakvi su oni na odjelu potpomognute u Splitu, jel mogu samo banit ili da zovem i najavim se?
DR.B. veli odi dr.Š u Cito, ali nažalost nemam love i ne znam koliko bi me to koštalo, pa bi mi možda i ta info dobro došla ako nije preskupo.

ajde brzo pišite da znam na čemu sam.

----------


## H2O

AnneMary ja sam imala tu kombinaciju,išla sam kod dr.Š na folikulometrije a kod dr.B. na IVF.
Za dr.Š. imam samo riječi hvale kao i sestre koje rade sa  njim.Samo zovneš i kažeš šta je na stvari,nema šanse da te odbiju.
Sada nisam 100 % sigurna ali mislim da sam jedan UZV platila 100 kn,stvarno nije puno a dobiješ punu uslugu.
Sretno

----------


## prima

> Eto mene cure k vama!
> vi svi idete na SD a ja idem u Split!
> 
> da s emalo objanim.
> trebam vašu pomoć.
> Danas sam bila na dogovoru za stimulaciju u 7.mjesecu i sve je po planu, ali trebam obavit 1 ili čak 2 uzv-a u Splitu jer ću bit na godišnjem.
> dakle trebam pregled 21.dc. prije decapeptila i onda 7 dan, jer se zadnji put stvorila cista pa za provjeru.
> 
> kakvi su oni na odjelu potpomognute u Splitu, jel mogu samo banit ili da zovem i najavim se?
> ...


mislim da dobro kaže H2O, kod njih je na službenom cjeniku folikulometrija navedena 100 kn, . A možeš zvati cito na 021/457800 ili 021/455515 i provjeriti sa sestrom cijene i naručiti se. 
KBC Firule bi ti možda i izašli u susret, ali njih je malo, a gužva velika pa su stalno neki zastoji. Njih možeš zvati na 551422. Često se niko ne javlja jer ne stignu, treba biti uporan...

----------


## AnneMary

ma ja bih došla tamo i čekala od jutra do mraka ako triba samo da me netko pogleda!
to traje punu jednu minutu, mislim pregled, pa neće valjda oko toga pravit probleme.
a pošto me košta sami put do Splita jer šta veli crvenkapica i ja sam nekih 70-ak km daleko, pa bih probala bez plaćanja.
Hvala na telefonskim brojevima!

mislim da neću imat net pa javim 12.07.kako sam prošla kad se vratim (ako ne svratim do frendice u Splitu na jedno surfanje).

----------


## kinki

> Eto mene cure k vama!
> vi svi idete na SD a ja idem u Split!
> 
> da s emalo objanim.
> trebam vašu pomoć.
> Danas sam bila na dogovoru za stimulaciju u 7.mjesecu i sve je po planu, ali trebam obavit 1 ili čak 2 uzv-a u Splitu jer ću bit na godišnjem.
> dakle trebam pregled 21.dc. prije decapeptila i onda 7 dan, jer se zadnji put stvorila cista pa za provjeru.
> 
> kakvi su oni na odjelu potpomognute u Splitu, jel mogu samo banit ili da zovem i najavim se?
> ...



Ako nema Budimira ja bih na tvom mistu išla kod Šparca definitivno,  nemoj banit na Firule da te bilo ko pregleda jer tamo ima svakakvih idiota.  Nije preskupo, 100kn je folikulometrija.  Ako ti treba smještaj u Splitu možeš kod mene :Smile: ,  imamo dovoljno mjesta za tebe i muža, i nećeš bit prva forumašica koju bih primila :Smile: ))   Pitaj Budimira da ti da broj mobitela ako već nije, na telefon se skoro nikad niko ne javlja...

----------


## aleksandraj

Ja sam isto za Sparca...zaista je super. Sretno

----------


## aleksandraj

Umalo zaboravih..krecem od sutra s pikanjem  :Wink:

----------


## Denny

Slažem se s curama - Šparac ili Budimir (ako ga uhvatiš).

*aleksandraj* jupiiii za start!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sretno!!!  :Heart: 

Joooj, jaaa biii u postupaaaak!  :Bouncing:   :Preskace uze: 
Ne mogu i ne mogu više čekat... imam feeling da starim!

*Cure sretno svima, u kojoj god fazi bile!* 
*Blekonja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak....
*Kinki* baš lipo za smještaj, svaka čast!

----------


## Blekonja

> Slažem se s curama - Šparac ili Budimir (ako ga uhvatiš).
> 
> *aleksandraj* jupiiii za start! 
> Sretno!!! 
> 
> Joooj, jaaa biii u postupaaaak!  
> Ne mogu i ne mogu više čekat... imam feeling da starim!
> 
> *Cure sretno svima, u kojoj god fazi bile!* 
> ...



evo moram potpisat našu Denny u ama baš svemu cmoooook svima

----------


## AnneMary

ajmo sad ovako :
Tko je Budimir?
pretpostavljam MPO-vac iz Splita.
drugo dajte broj tel da ga nazovem i pitam, trebala bih 02.07 na uzv.

----------


## Natica

AnneMaary, Budimir je doktor na KBC Split. Broj telefona sestre Zdenke je 551-422. Zovi dok ti se netko ne javi. Samo je jedna sestra, a radi sve, pa često nije blizu telefona. Moraš ih nazvat, jer nisam sigurna kad kreću s godišnjim odmorima. Mislim da 7 i 8 mjesec neće ni radit umjetne. Da ja ne bi širila krive informacije, najbolje je nazvat i pitat. Inače, dr. Budimir ima ambulantu četvrtkom i to je u pravilu najbolji dan za doći do njega prvi put. Moram priznati da nisam najbolje razumila tvoje planove (KBC - Cito), ali je možda samo kasna ura, a ja umorna,  :Smile:  ili još nisam čula za tu kombinaciju pa ne povezujem.
Umjetne na KBC-u rade samo dr. Budimir i doktorica Šunj, pa mislim da ti nitko drugi niti ne bi napravio UZV...

Pozdrav svim curama. Samo da prijavim, ja sam u postupku, u KBC. Prošla sam one živčane klomifene i sad sam na gonalima.

----------


## aleksandraj

hvala cue hvačlla...blekonja jedva cekamo novi avatar da vidimo kako malisa raste...natice i ostale drage, sretno

----------


## Blekonja

hvala vam cure moje ja pritajeno čituckam, nemam šta pametno napisati  i čekam petak...sreća da je pregled ujutro  :Embarassed:  :Grin: 

 :Love:  vas sve i pozdravljam sve curke koje su u postupku (i ostale naravno) i želim vam svu sreću ovog svijeta!!

----------


## AnneMary

> AnneMaary, Budimir je doktor na KBC Split. Broj telefona sestre Zdenke je 551-422. Zovi dok ti se netko ne javi. Samo je jedna sestra, a radi sve, pa često nije blizu telefona. Moraš ih nazvat, jer nisam sigurna kad kreću s godišnjim odmorima. Mislim da 7 i 8 mjesec neće ni radit umjetne. Da ja ne bi širila krive informacije, najbolje je nazvat i pitat. Inače, dr. Budimir ima ambulantu četvrtkom i to je u pravilu najbolji dan za doći do njega prvi put. Moram priznati da nisam najbolje razumila tvoje planove (KBC - Cito), ali je možda samo kasna ura, a ja umorna,  ili još nisam čula za tu kombinaciju pa ne povezujem.
> Umjetne na KBC-u rade samo dr. Budimir i doktorica Šunj, pa mislim da ti nitko drugi niti ne bi napravio UZV...
> 
> Pozdrav svim curama. Samo da prijavim, ja sam u postupku, u KBC. Prošla sam one živčane klomifene i sad sam na gonalima.


hvala!
ma ja samo trebam jedan uzv da vidim da nema ciste i da krenem sa ljekovima dok sam na moru, a onda nastavljam na SD.
a dr. i cure vele da idem u cito, što još nisam isključila.

pozz!

----------


## kinki

> Kinki[/B] baš lipo za smještaj, svaka čast!


Ma nema lipšeg osjećaja nego pomoć suborki :Smile: )    SVE STE POZVANE!!!!    U ovih 6 godina mi se izrodilo toliko pravih i dubokih prijateljstava da mi se ponekad čini da ta moja neplodnost ima puno smisla....Da san odma zatrudnila nikad ne bih upoznala neke od sadašnjih najboljih priji....

----------


## kinki

> ajmo sad ovako :
> Tko je Budimir?
> pretpostavljam MPO-vac iz Splita.
> drugo dajte broj tel da ga nazovem i pitam, trebala bih 02.07 na uzv.



Ma čekaj-pa di si ti upostupku?  Valjda sam te krivo shvatila, očito nisi kod Budimira?  Tebi samo treba jedan uzv?  Definitivno ajde na CITO.   Nazovi i naruči se za taj dan,  100 kuna ti je uzv za one koji su negdi drugo u postupku.

----------


## kinki

> hvala!
> ma ja samo trebam jedan uzv da vidim da nema ciste i da krenem sa ljekovima dok sam na moru, a onda nastavljam na SD.
> a dr. i cure vele da idem u cito, što još nisam isključila.
> 
> pozz!



Idi na CITO, neće te ni primit na firule bez uputnice. ilo ko ti može utvrdit dal imaš cistu ili ne.  Ako ideš na CITO naglasi da si u postupku na SD,   manje će ti naplatit.

----------


## KLARA31

AnneMary Budimir te neće primit bez uputnice od socijalne ginekologice,a folikulometrija skupa sa UZV je u Cito meni bila 300kn u 1mj,bude 100kn kada dolaziš par dana za redom folikulometriju radit,pa je 100kn svaki put,inače prvi put 300kn

----------


## AnneMary

> AnneMary Budimir te neće primit bez uputnice od socijalne ginekologice,a folikulometrija skupa sa UZV je u Cito meni bila 300kn u 1mj,bude 100kn kada dolaziš par dana za redom folikulometriju radit,pa je 100kn svaki put,inače prvi put 300kn


cure imam ja već uputnicu, to nije problem.
i mislim da nema razloga d ame ne primi, jer ako vi dolazite u Zg, mogu i ja U St.
mislim u čemu je razlika?
zato vjerujem da neće bit nikakvih problema!

samo ću moć usporedit uvjete rada u Splitu, pa će bit jedan osvrt kako mi je bilo.

----------


## Denny

Dobro jutro curke!   :Bye: 
Kako podnosite vrućine?
Vidim da je ovdje počela akcija, pa da malo zavibram...

*blekonja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnji uzv i da sve prođe dobro
*aleksandraj, issa, natice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješno bockanje! Sretno cure i da ovaj put bude BINGO!
*goa, diana* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pomazite trbuščiće i za mene!  :Zaljubljen: 
*Pinky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ znaš sve šta ti želim.
*Klara30*, dobro nam došla!  

Poljubac veeliki svima, držite se! I sretno svima koji love doktore po bolnicama, ja sam neki dan lovila zubara, okulista, ginekologa... I uspila sam na kraju, ali su bili toliko čangrizavi da je to čudo bilo. Jedan je čak reka kad sam ušla "daj pričekaj, idem popit kavu, ispalit ću od vrućine!"  :Shock:  Valjda bi i oni malo na godišnji.

----------


## Denny

*AnneMary* ma primit će te sigurno, ali raspitaj se radi godišnjih, da ne bi bilo iznenađenja.

----------


## crvenkapica77

pozzzz  cure  .....kako ste?    vruce  li je.....
ja brojim  sitno do svoje  bete   ili  testa  prije  ....
.
*blekonja    sretno~~~~~~~~
hrabrice  koje se same bockaju  sretno   , najbolje je sam  ....
trudnice     uzivajte    i za nas  koje  jedva cekamo  biti T.
pinky  ~~~~~~~~  

svima ostalim veliki  pozzzz
*

----------


## Denny

Joj *crvenkapice*, kako sam tebe zaboravila? 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  za betu do neba!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubi33

Ja sam nova na forumu, ali citam vas vec neko vrijeme.
Saljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~ svima, za sto god treba!

----------


## crvenkapica77

denny    :Kiss:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, znate li je li krenulo u Cita preko uputnice??? Navodno se od 1.6.više ne plaća.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma da???

----------


## aleksandraj

evo izvjesca...bila na fnoj kavici sa Irenom i nasom prekrasnom trudnicom . Divili smo se slikama bebaca i Blekonja, mijenjaj avatar. Sada imas vlastitog andjelka..meni nakon 8 menopura u dva dana dva folikula (16,5 mm i 14 mm), end 8,9 mm i mozda sutra vec stoperica  :Shock:  nakon samo tri dana stimulacje.Jajnici izgleda poludjeli...u MB sam piknula 44 injekcije za samo jedan folikul vise..pusa i svima vibrice

----------


## Denny

Joj kako mi je ža šta nisam mogla doći, morala s MM naručivat pituru i obavljat još neke stvari...  :Sad:   A tako bi rado zagrlila našu trudnicu!
Ali nema veze, ova je prošla bez mene, sljedeća neće, obećavam!  :Very Happy: 
*Aleksandraj* bravo za folikule i sretno!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

evo da se i ja javim s malim zakašnjenjem....ne zamjerite mi..... eto kao što znate danas smo 12+1 i bio je uzv sve izgleda super  :Very Happy:  vidili smo našeg bebača, veliki smo oko 5,5 cm (otprilike jer je bebica bila savijena) srčeko nam kuca, imamo ručice i nožice s kojima smo trzali i malo mahnuli mami i tati, snimili glavicu, nuhalni nabor, bedrenu kost vidjeli i malo pupčane vrpce uglavnom sve super ja sam se konačno malo primirila i mislim da ću od sad lakše disati  :Grin:  eto to je kratak izvještaj umorna sam ko pas mislim da ću leći iz ovih stopa...... 


e i da pozdrav mojim kavica-kolegicama i ostalim curama koje nam se nisu mogle pridružiti, nadam se skorašnoj kavici i u većem broju!!!!

ide novi avatar siguno, ali trebam mm uvatit da se pozabavi time!!! 
poljubac svima  :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

bubi 33 dobro došla i što prije otišla na trudnički podforum  :Grin:

----------


## KLARA31

Ja čekam rezultate inseminacije,za 11 dana vadim betu.
Sretno svim trudilicama!!!  :Wink: 
Inseminaciju mi radio Budimir,zakon je! I Tandara i Zdenka,jako pažljivi i obzirni. Za CITO i Poljaka nemam riječi hvale.

----------


## crvenkapica77

blekonja,      to su predivne vijesti    ...sva sam se  najezila   , istopila   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bubi33

Blekonja, hvala i superrrrrr za vasu mrvicu  :Heart:

----------


## matto

*Danas sam malo dežurna, i imam vremena javiti se* 
*prethodnih dana pratili su ne obiteljski zdravstveni problemi (srčeko, visoki tlakovi) ali je sve prošlo uredu pa mogu malo odahnuti,* 
*Na početku dobrodošlica Bubi 33, draga nadam se da ćeš se u našem društvu ugodno osjećati, ali isto tako ti želim da što prije ostvariš trudnoću,* 
*Blekonjice, užitak je čitati ti se sada možeš odahnuti krizno razdoblje je iza tebe, opustiti se i uživaj u trudnoći, za bebicu*
*Aleksandraj, malo kasnim pa ti želim sretno završno pikanje, pratila sam te ali ne stigoh pisati no mislila sam na tebe jer smo nekako zajedno trebale biti u postupku da nije mog prolaktina, što reći na stimulaciju??' možda je i tako bolje u svakom slučaju manje si izložena hormonima a reakcija je bolja,* 
*opustiti se u dobrim si rukama (bdw je li gužva na Citu),* 
*Crvenkapice, nekako vjerujem da si ti već trudnica, imala si prvi simptom (implatacijsko krvarenje) pa mogu za tebe već malo,*
*Denny, zajedno smo u srpnju, kupanje, sunčanje i boc boc (postupak),* 
*ostale cure Punky, Natice,Issa, uživajte u vikendu       *

----------


## Sela

*Blekonja* pusa za bebicu!!!

----------


## aleksandraj

Evo danas bila ponovo...od dva gfolikula jedan steka, drugi raste ali dr.p. je skeptican jer kaze nikada nije imao punkciju 7. dan pa su upitne js...smatra da ubuduce bolje idema na prirodnjake jer ocito stimulacije ne daju rezultate...ja ne gubim nadu te sam rekla da je meni 1 dobar embrj cilj, javim vam u pon...sretno osztalim trudilicama

----------


## Pinky

meni danas vratili moja savrsena 2 osmostanicna junaka. beta 3.7. 
cmok svima!

p.s. posto znam da doktori ovo citaju i komentiraju, malo mi je sve prisilo pa sam presla u ilegalu.... vibram vam svima, citam vas, ali ne cudite se sto ne pisem.

----------


## aleksandraj

pinky, ilegalko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~nadam se da je dovoljno tvojim junacima, nek budu na mamu  :Wink:

----------


## KLARA31

nemogu odlit a da ovo ne napišem,mada možda neće objaviti ni ovaj moj post,poslala sam post prije 10h i još je na provjeri od administratora?! Možda zato jer sam pohvalila Budimira a rekla da za CITO i Poljaka nemam riječi hvale?!?!

----------


## BHany

klara30
kao što vidiš odobrena su ti oba posta
ovdje je razmjena iskustava - i pohvale i kritike - uvijek bila dopuštena
sve dok ne pređe u vrijeđanje ili tako nešto...
jer kako bismo inače saznali sve ovo što znamo o mpo-u

a ovo što slijedi ću napisati još jednom...kažem još jednom jer mislim da smo mi moderatori na puno različitih topica i tema ovo napisali...svo osoblje foruma ovdje volontira...i na forumu je kad može i koliko može...mi imamo život kao i vi...imamo svoje obitelji, poslovne obveze, idemo na izlete i obiteljske ručkove i svadbe...i hrpu toga kao i svi...i da, nekad se pogodi da nas, obje moderatorice imamo obveza u isto vrijeme i da ne dođemo i po 10 i više sati na forum
pa vas molimo za razumijevanje i strpljenje, a i da odmah ne mislite negativno kad vidite da vam post nije odobren u kratkom vremenu...
hvala

----------


## Denny

Nije KLARA, evo pojavio se!  :Smile:  Mislim da svatko ovdje ima pravo na svoje mišljenje i to nije razlog da ti ne objave post. Ne znam zašto svi postovi novih korisnika toliko kasne?

*CURE IMAM PITANJE, HITNO JE:*
Koliko se na Firulama čeka nalaz hormona - tjedan dana, deset dana, petnaest? Zaboravila sam, a sad mi je jako važno radi prolaktina.

----------


## Denny

*Bhany* skupa smo pisale, sad kužim. Pusa!

A novim curkama dobrodošlica!  :Very Happy: 
I da, pišite što vas muči, jedino s razmjenom iskustava možemo ići naprijed. 

Sretno svima!  :Heart:

----------


## BHany

i opet ću napisati, a i o tome je već bilo riječi...
na forumu smo imali problema s novim korisnicima koji su u svojim prvim postovima ovaj forum debelo zlorabili i vrijeđali druge korisnike, a npr. admina i moderatora nije bilo da reagiraju odmah i onda su takve strašne stvari stajela duže vrijeme na forumu
...obzirom na to uvedeno je odobravanje postova novim korisnicima...i svatko tko piše normalne i suvise postove vrlo brzo dođe do nivoa na kojem nije potrebno odbravanje postova
mislim da ti prvi postovi ne bi trebali nikome biti problem i da ljudi to primjete i pročitaju na općim djelovima već prilikom registracije
odgovor zašto postovi po neki put dugo čekaju na moderaturu je u mom prethodnom postu...iako se ja osobno trudim doći minimalno 3-4 puta dnevno na forum i kad nemam posla na njemu...a i moja sumoderatorica čini isto...nekad se dogodi da ipak ne stignemo..

----------


## BHany

Denny, sad sam ja postala dodatno pojašnjenje ne gledajući da si i ti postala u međuvremenu  :Smile: 
Nema veze, važno da je sve jasno.

----------


## Pinky

> nemogu odlit a da ovo ne napišem,mada možda neće objaviti ni ovaj moj post,poslala sam post prije 10h i još je na provjeri od administratora?! Možda zato jer sam pohvalila Budimira a rekla da za CITO i Poljaka nemam riječi hvale?!?!


provjera je vec objasnjena. drago mi je da ti se budimir svidio, svak treba ici u onoga lijecnika sa kojim "klikne". ja bi volila da je moj klik zaposlen u kbc-u, ali nije, pa me kosta. ali kao sto bi mm rekao - pare postoje da se trose. pa ako neke cure mogu trositi tisuce kuna na novu obleku, shooze, sminkicu i ostale, za mene ###darije, mogu ja na svoju bebu. 
a za cito same rijeci hvale imam.

----------


## KLARA31

dobro,dobro,ispričavam se,sve mi je jasno...

na kbc se hormoni čekaju 10 dana,ja bi po svoje otišla i nakon 7 i bili bi gotovi,ali oni uvijek kažu nakon 10 da dođeš,vadila sam ih sve u 3mj a progesteron 3 puta već ove godine...

----------


## Denny

Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## prima

> ... može li se na križinama vadit beta i kad bude nalaz?Za firule, analizu i L.Dukić znam kako funkcioniraju, samo na križinama još nisam bila.


 ?

----------


## KLARA31

ne znam za križine,na firulama sam je vadila i nalaz za par sati,mislim iza 13h

----------


## vesnare

*Aleksandraj* držim fige za bar jedan ali vrijedan! ~~~~~~
*Blekonja* :Zaljubljen: 
*Pinky* neka si ti i u ilegali samo da bude +

prijavljujem da sam u slijedećem ciklusu (oko 25.06.) u postupku femara+gonalf na CITO :Smile:

----------


## gargamelica

Prima meni je rečeno da na krizinama ne vade betu 
Zelim svima puuunooo velikih beta  :Wink: 
Ja se malo odmaram do jeseni  :Smile:

----------


## Denny

OOO pa Vesninom malom Anti čestitam 5. rođendan!  :Very Happy: 
Nadam se da će šesti doćekat sa bracom ili sekom!
Vesnare - sretno u akciji (koju počimaš na moju godišnjicu braka).  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

potpisujem nasu denny!

----------


## matto

> provjera je vec objasnjena. drago mi je da ti se budimir svidio, svak treba ici u onoga lijecnika sa kojim "klikne". ja bi volila da je moj klik zaposlen u kbc-u, ali nije, pa me kosta. ali kao sto bi mm rekao - pare postoje da se trose. pa ako neke cure mogu trositi tisuce kuna na novu obleku, shooze, sminkicu i ostale, za mene ###darije, mogu ja na svoju bebu. 
> a za cito same rijeci hvale imam.


Pynki, i iz ilegale ti to tako dobro sročiš da ne preostaje ništa drugo nego potpisati od riječi do riječi. Tako je moj klik najčešće rijetkima klik, no kako je to klik i mm, imamo big klik :Laughing:  
draga mazi mrvice, imam dobar osjećaj za ovaj put  :Dancing Fever:  (a pa nisma odavno zaplesala), moram napisati iako znam da ti baš i ne voliš unaprijed sanjariti,
Vesnare, sretno.... vibram za Atinog bracu, seku ili oboje,
Crvenkapice, još dva dana.... :Cekam: 
Denny, sretno s prolaktinom,  :Heart: ,
cure čekalice bete uljepšajte nam slijedeći tjedan.....

----------


## vesnare

Denny :Zaljubljen:  Pinky :Zaljubljen:  Matto :Zaljubljen:  hvala cure

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma crvenkapica      ima minus  na testu   i   brljavi  smeđe citav dan......sutra   vadim betu    ako pravo ne prokrvarim.......nije dobro  nikako.... :Sad:

----------


## aleksandraj

vesnare~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i tebi sretno draga, crvenkapica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutradnju betu

----------


## Pinky

> ma crvenkapica      ima minus  na testu   i   brljavi  smeđe citav dan......sutra   vadim betu    ako pravo ne prokrvarim.......nije dobro  nikako....


da te podsjetim da je pcelica imala brljavljenje 11 dpt, mislila je da je gotovo, a ostatak price znas.
tek ti je 10 dpt, ne kazu doktori uzalud da se beta vadi 14., minimalno 12. ....

----------


## Denny

> Tako je moj klik najčešće rijetkima klik, no kako je to klik i mm, imamo big klik


*Potpis!* Isto ovako je i kod nas, za divno čudo, i na sreću!* 
*

----------


## goa

Drage moje, ne virkam par dana i puste neke novosti, živnule ste!
Prije svega, Crvenkapici i Pinky od srca želim pozitivnu betu, a uskoro i Aleksandraj i Natici  :Heart: !
Vesnare, da ti idući postupak donese podstanara!
Blekonja, šta reći, vrijeme je proletilo, izdržala si, sad slijedi uživancija, bar je meni tako bilo  :Klap:  !
Novim curama dobrodošlica, neka svatko hvali koga želi, ja ću pak vječno hvaliti Poljaka, našli smo se, nasmije me i ispunio je snove mene i mm!

----------


## matto

> Novim curama dobrodošlica, neka svatko hvali koga želi, ja ću pak vječno hvaliti Poljaka, našli smo se, nasmije me i ispunio je snove mene i mm!


, e da stvarno ima specifičan humor koji meni paše, brtitko, kratko a duhovito tako da ponavljamo njegove fore, 
crvenkapice za danas :Dancing Fever: , joj nadam se da je lažna uzbuna nekako mi je čudno to krivarenje pod utrogestanima meni se to još nije dogodilo,
ostale cure,  :Cool:  neka vam ovo ružno vrijeme ne pokvarii raspoloženje
Pinky ma tebi je kiša dobro došla za izležavanje, mazi mrvice :Wink:

----------


## matto

Aleksandraj za danas :Klap: , (nisam valjda zamijenila dane) 
nadam se da će se naći barem jedna a vrijedna, mislim na tebe.....

----------


## Denny

Heeeejjjj! Znate tko je počeo s pripremama za postupak?
*JAAAAAA!!!  
NNNNNAAAAAPPPPPOOOOOOKKKKKOOOOONNNNNNNNNNN!!!! 
*Najbitnija stvar mi je izgleda prolaktin, nakon toga brisevi, hormoni, hepatitis, HIV, psihić, pravnik... i sve ostale radosti barba Darka... 
Postupku se nadam otprilike krajem kolovoza. Pojma zasad nemam hoće bit dugi ili kratki protokol, gonali ili menopuri, ali *znam da će bit dobitni!*  :Laughing:  Glupo možda zvuči, ali meni je "dobitno" već to što smo krenuli, što smo se pomakli sa mrtve točke. Nakon svega šta sam prošla u ovih par godina, meni je već i sama činjenica da smo napokon u postupku ostvarenje snova. A Beba će bit šlag na kraju - ovaj ili neki drugi put, izdržat ću, kao i sve do sad. Jednom ću biti mama - bitno da smo krenuli - svaki korak je dobitan ako vodi prema cilju, a ja duboko vjerujem da smo mi na pravom putu.  :Heart: 

Poljubac svima!
Evo danas i 21... moj sretan broj!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bublica3

Dugo me nije bilo, odmakla sam se od foruma. Odmaram psihu i punim se novom pozitivnom energijom ~~~~~~~~~
Sve drugo je izad mene.
Tu i tamo počirim ali najviše gledam ima li šta ljekova jer i ja se pripremam laganini, ne znam točno kad ali vjerovatno na jesen u akciju! 
Evo ipak nakon posta od drage *Denny* moram se javit. 
Nemaš pojma kako me veseli šta krečeš napokon ~~~~  :Very Happy:  ~~~~  
Bitno je krenit, a do rezultata će doć  :Yes:  *sigurna sam 100 %* 

Svim trudnicama želim školsku, urednu trudnoću. 
Svim čekalicama puno, puno sreće ~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:  jer sreća je itekako potrebna . 
Novim curama želim da šta prije postanu trbušaste.

_Želim vam svima lijepo toplo ljeto u Nadi da će biti i bebaća iz kućne radinosti_  :Klap:

----------


## matto

ostavljam posao po strani pa ću za Denny :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , konačno 
sad voljela bih da je u rujnu/kolovozu, kad i meni
ali ovo je više nego dobra vijest danas (evo odmah je sunce na prozoru) 

draga ne brini za prolaktin, za to postoji spasonosni bromergon, tabletica jedna prije spavanja taj problem rješava 
ti se sad samo opusti i polako u akciju prikupljanja papirologije, 
pravnik, psiholog to se riješi za sad dva u jednom danu, 
drugo mišljenje riješit će ti klik :Wink: , 
onda dvije tri apulice krvi za pretrage druge (ponovo jedan dan) 
bit će to kao dlanom od dlan, najvažnije je da ti krećeš u postupak, 
e pa uljepšala si mi dan....

----------


## Pinky

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee draga denny!!! konacno!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

ne sumnjam da ce biti u sridu!  :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## bubi33

Denny,sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

Denny, mogu se kladiti da ce biti dobitni...do sada me nikada osjecaj nije prevario, a ti imas tu vibru..

Mi imali 2 js (jedna dobra, a jedna li-la - rekao P. pokusat ce biolog i od nje nesto napraviti). Ja danas umrla od straha na pukciji (cak mi se i mjehr ponovo napunio  :Embarassed: ). I kada je bilo gotovo dr. kaze sada ide najgori dio, a meni se oci iskolacile..kaze mozete ustati  :Laughing: pita da li sam sto osjetila, a meni je svaki papa test neugodnijii...bravo za CITO

----------


## Denny

> sad voljela bih da je u rujnu/kolovozu, kad i meni


Pa i jeste u rujnu/kolovozu (po mom izračunu), znači idemo zajedno!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Joj cure, hvala vam puno svima!  :Heart: 
Ja sam uzbuđena kao da idem na Mount Everest, rijetki dođu do vrha, ali gušt je provat! (ovo su riči MM)...  :Laughing: 

*Bublice*, samo hrabro naprid draga, brzo ćemo se mi opet veselit za tebe!
*Pinky*, hvala puno, nadam se od sveg srca da će prvo tebi bit "u sridu" i to prije Alke! ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
*Crvenkapice* kakvo je stanje danas? Jako mi je žao za minus, ali ja sam odlučila da mu ne vjerujem dok beta ne kaže svoje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Aleksandraj* kako folikuli? Držim fige da sve prođe ok!
Cure u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *SRETNO!!!*  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

*Aleksandraj* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo za dva junaka!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Sudeći po Pinkynom slučaju, svašta je moguće! Nek im je sretan tulum u labu! 
I hvala ti za lipe želje, iz tvojih usta u Božje uši!  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

A jooojjj....
*Crvenkapici* je beta 0 i krvari...  :Crying or Very sad: 
Žao mi je draga, jako, jako mi je žao. Znam da te sad ništa ne može utješiti, pa ću ti poslati jedan veliki zagrljaj.  :Love:  Nemoj se gristi, molim te, to što sad nije uspjelo sa tri 8-stanična embrija ne znači da drugi put neće sa jednim 4-staničnim. Možda se jednostavno nešto nije posložilo, možda već sljedeći put bude bingo. *OVO JE LUTRIJA, NEMA PRAVILA, JEDINO UPORNOST SE ISPLATI.*  :Love:

----------


## matto

*Dobro jutro, bilo da čitate ili pišete,*
*Denny, znači ipak ćemo zajedno, i**ako još nemam cjelovit plan, kako posložiti odmor i postupak, no* *moram se pohvaliti da je mm svoj odmor i slobodne dane ovaj put,* *i bez mog saznanja prilagodio postupku,* 
*što samo pokazuje kako dobro plivamo u tim vodama,* 
*još samo da nam prolaktin pokaže zeleno svjetlo* 
*(kontrola ponovno slijedeći tjedan),*

*Crvenkapice, još jednom, tako mi je žao znam kroz što prolaziš,* 
*ali što budeš manje mislila o razlozima neuspjeha ovog postupka* 
*brže ćeš smoći snage za dalje….*

*Alesandraj odlično draga, i bravo za doc. P* 
*nije to jednostavno uhvati obje jajne stanice,*
*sada još malo R. magije* 
*Pinky, jesi u šetnji ili odmaraš,* 
*Bublice, draga,* 
*svim curama ugodan dan*

----------


## Pinky

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vase prolaktine (btw, ne sjecam se da ga je meni itko mjerio)

mene danas manta i slabo mi je za poludit. mislila sam da mi je od tlaka, izmjerila ga, savrsen. fakat mi nije jasno.....uzasno se osjecam...

----------


## Denny

*Pinky* draga, a biće od vrimena... Ne znam šta bi drugo moglo bit...  :Wink: 
*aleksandraj* bravo za stanice!  :Very Happy: 
Moj prolaktin nije baš dobar, a već sam na dva bromergona dnevno.... Ne znam što će bit s tim, za tjedan dana popravni...  :Sad:  Ajde, ajde, nisam ni mislila da će ić lako!  :Razz:  
*Pinky*, meni je nađen povišen prolaktin kad sam ga vadila "u paketu" s ostalim hormonima, i od tad prije bilo kakve intervencije dr. P. prvo njega provjerava.

----------


## kinki

> Nije KLARA, evo pojavio se!  Mislim da svatko ovdje ima pravo na svoje mišljenje i to nije razlog da ti ne objave post. Ne znam zašto svi postovi novih korisnika toliko kasne?
> 
> *CURE IMAM PITANJE, HITNO JE:*
> Koliko se na Firulama čeka nalaz hormona - tjedan dana, deset dana, petnaest? Zaboravila sam, a sad mi je jako važno radi prolaktina.


Brže dobiješ nalaze na Križinama!!!

----------


## Denny

Stvarno? Nisam znala da i na križinama rade hormone. Thnx Kinki!  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

ajme cure nije me bilo par dana na forumu i gle postova!!!!!!!!
svima šaljem ogroman poljubac, gomilu vibrica i svoje trudničke prašine pogotovo curama u postupku, onima koje će tek krenuti..... MA UOSTALOM SVIMA ZA SVE ŠTO VAM TREBA!!!!

*Bublice*  :Kiss: 
*Pinky*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za moj scenarij!!! 
*Crvenkapice*  :Sad:   žao mi je 
*Aleksandraj* ~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu oplodnju
*danny draga jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee KONAČNO!!!


*

----------


## KLARA31

crvenkapice žao mi je  :Love: 

za prolaktin su dobre kapi Agnus Castus,u biljnoj ljekarni ih ima kupit,bočica traje 2mj i košta 80kn,bar je toliko koštala prije god i pol,kad sam ja to trošila

----------


## vesnare

Denny bravo za pripreme i neka bude sve 5 za postupak!

Meni danas bio prvi UZV (4 dc) - imamo oko 5-6 folikulića na svakom jajniku. Od sutra po 2 gonala i slijedeći UZV u srijedu!
Baš sam happy!

----------


## kinki

Čitam vas, pratim, i nadam se za vas, jer sam sama izgubila nadu...Posebno navijam za Pinky!!!  Volila bih da pripadam na ovu temu(kad već mora bit MPO),  al nekako mi se pari da nigdi više ne pripadam....

----------


## Pinky

kinki draga  :Love:  :Love:  to je ova južina! 
i ja sam u nekom downu, nikako da docekam emocionalni up 

drz se  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## KLARA31

kinki ne odustajemo dok ne dođemo od cilja  :Smile: 
drži se!
i mene pere južina i čini mi se da imam pms  :Sad:

----------


## KLARA31

napravi kariograme pa ćeš bit mirna,evo čitam na netu da je besplatno i da se radi i u Splitu na uputnicu
a tko zna šta nas sve još čeka...

----------


## aleksandraj

Prijavljujem transfer jednog osmostanicnog  :Very Happy: ..beta 08.07.

----------


## Pinky

cestitam aleksandra!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vesnare

bravo aleksandraj! navijam za pozitivnu betu!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kinki

Pinky, Klara,  ne znan jel južina ili pms al brate mili nije me odavno ovako opralo...Da,  Radončić mi je savjetovao imunološke i genetke pretrage, trombofilijske biljege itd...Kontam ovo ljeto iskamčit uputnice za sve to pa ćemo vidit. U petak iden kod onog travara u Ljubuški(šta ću, jedino mi to preostaje),   a idem i kod neke ženske da mi izradi natalnu kartu, navodno svima točno kaže hoće i zatrudniti, kako će trudnoća završiti, kad je najbolje vrijeme za IVF,  kojeg spola će bit dijete, ma sve....Ono-žulja me 200kn u takuinu pa ih eto iden negdi bacit ufff...Javit ću van šta mi je rekla, možda mi kaže da će me satrat auto pa da ne gubin vrime više po doktorima(daj bože).

----------


## kinki

Aleksandra držim fige.  Posebno me dotuče kad vidim kako žene sa groznim dijagnozama ostaju trudne jbte a ja nikad da vidin betu iznad 2...Nemojte me krivo shvatit,  drago mi je zbog vas, al jA BI BAR JEDNOM TILA IMAT JEBENU BLASTICU AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## Blekonja

> Prijavljujem transfer jednog osmostanicnog ..beta 08.07.


ajme draga superrrrrrrrr puno sreće ti želim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Denny

*OBAVIJEST* curama koje vade hormone na Firulama:

*više se ne vade na starom mjestu, nego tamo gdje smo prije radili spermiograme, znači ulaz do hitne, prvi kat, lijevo.* 
Nalazi su i dalje na nuklearnoj u podrumu.

Žao mi je šta ovo nisam jutros znala, nego sam našla samo praznu prostoriju, pa sam malo izludila dok sam našla di su. To je garant super djelovalo na moj prolaktin!  :Grin:  Pa eto, nekome će bit korisna informacija. Ne znam samo jeli ovo privremeno dok ne preurede stari prostor, ili će ambulanta za štitnjaću sad stalno bit gore.

Šta se prolaktina tiće, bila je gužva i prošlo je 2h od buđenja, i laborantica kaže da mogu oćekivat lažno povišene vrijednosti  :Shock:  kaže da bi ona po pravilu tu mene trebala leć 15 minuta, stavit braulu i onda vadit krv dva - tri puta, ali eto, oni nemaju za to uvjeta (iako je tamo lipi krevet) pa se moramo zadovoljit lažno povišenim vrijednostima i šopanjem Bromergona više nego šta možda treba... A šta je, tu je, kad nema uvjeta - nema!  :Razz:

----------


## Denny

*Kinki* zadavit ću te majke mi, pristani sama sebi gatat! Ma kakvo auto će te satrat? Bože mi prosti, nismo mi te sriće! Eto, kad baš hoćeš...  :Razz: 
A jbga, oćito je nama onaj gore namijenio drugu vrstu patnje. Je, eto čeka nas borba za uputnice, natezanje po bolnicama, kemijanje šta i kako dalje... trave, čajevi... imunologija... gatanje ako triba... Ali ne, ne odustaješ ti, nisi ti tip za odustajanje imam osjećaj, previše si toga prošla koliko se sjećam i uvik nekako guraš naprid... ljuta, bisna i realna do bola, ali uporno naprid. I uvik se čini da nema izlaza, da je stiglo do krajnje točke, a onda se stvori toga još i još... Pa riješi imunologiju i koagulaciju, eto to još možeš, nemoj još gubit nadu ma koliko se crno činilo, viruj mi, uvik ispliva neko rješenje kad tad. Držim ti fige da svi nalazi budu ok i da ti baba prorekne barem četvoro!  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

*aleksandraj*   :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  za osmostaničnog!!!
*vesnare* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikule
*Pinky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pusa mojim dragim mrvama i nek se drže čvrsto!

----------


## KLARA31

nekako moramo bit strpljive i to je to,tko zna šta nas sve čeka,i ja želim ugledati j*b*ne dvi crtice na testu već 2 i pol god pa nikako...a za gataru radije šopingiraj 200kn nego da njoj daš,i ja joj dala prije 2 god i šta sam dobila,sve laži i gluposti,kao ostat ću trudna al da nikome ne govorim jer će bit spontani pobačaj,pa ću onda rodit blizance,2 sina,al sve to ubrzo,pa urok je bačen na mene.......a i čajeve sam pila i ništa,jedino sam zadovoljna sa onim kapima konopljike za progesteron jer sam bila super volje 24h dnevno i stalno napaljena  :Smile:

----------


## goa

Aha, krenula je akcija, muvate se, čekaju se bete, postupci, bocka se, odmah sam  :Very Happy:  zbog svih vas! *Pinky*, čekaj, 3. je subota, znači, beta možda u petak, neću te niti pitati kako ti je, hvala ti, Bože, prošla sam to samo jednom, ali dobro se sjećam kako sam drugi tjedan kukala mužu da sve opet moramo ispočetka, skrpalo me za poludit..*Aleksandraj,*čestitke za oplođene mrvice,neka se još lipo smiste i usrećit ćete obje sve nas koje ovdje visimo u slobodno vrime  :Grin: !
*Vesnare,*postupak počeo, neka bude zadnji, sritno!!!!
I *Denny,*i *Matto.*i *Prima,*i sve koje malo odmaraju i čekaju svoju priliku, ma neka vam svima uskoro bude najveći problem previsoka brojka na vagi!

----------


## Denny

Ajme, to mi je i sad problem, haha... A evo, ja opće ne odmaram, spremam se za ljeto puno događanja (od kojih je more zadnje na tapetu), ali briga me, jedva čekam bockanje i modar trbuh, i trčanje u Cita s busom po vrućini, i promjene raspoloženja, i brontulanje mužu, i umiranje od straha pred punkciju... Eto za nevirovat, ali jedva čekam! Jedino čega me stvarno strah je dan kad ću morat otvorit onaj papir sa nalazom bete.

----------


## Blekonja

> Ajme, to mi je i sad problem, haha... A evo, ja opće ne odmaram, spremam se za ljeto puno događanja (od kojih je more zadnje na tapetu), ali briga me, jedva čekam bockanje i modar trbuh, i trčanje u Cita s busom po vrućini, i promjene raspoloženja, i brontulanje mužu, i umiranje od straha pred punkciju... Eto za nevirovat, ali jedva čekam! *Jedino čega me stvarno strah je dan kad ću morat otvorit onaj papir sa nalazom bete.*


nemaš straha kad slijedi moj "super test"  :Grin:  ali si već zaboravila!!!

----------


## Denny

Ajmeee imaš pravo, hvala šta si me potsjetila!  :Very Happy:  E pa s tvojim sretnim testom više nemam ni taj zadnji razlog za brigu, jer (iz više razloga) vjerujemo da će baš taj bit pozitivan!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

denny, jedva cekam vidit sliku tog testa!

aleksandraj, jel se bockaš fragminom? kako ide?

----------


## kinki

Denny hehehe e baš si me nasmijala :Smile: )
Klara ma nije gatara nego astrologinja(JAAAAKO VELIKA RAZLIKA ahahahaha)...Iden sutra i baš me zanima šta će mi reć, drugim curama je sve pogodila...

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure hvala sto mislite na mene....
bilo i proslo, idemo dalje.....valjda ce jednom uspjeti..ako prije toga ne poludim   :Wink:

----------


## aleksandraj

Bickam draga Pinky, svaki dan u 19,00...ali ga ne mogu dobiti na recept vec kupujem..kazu da je samo za bolnicko besplatan..

----------


## Pinky

šta im to znači za bolničko? koliko si ga platila?

----------


## aleksandraj

169 u Drnišu u ljekarni..kao moram ga primiti u bolnici ????

----------


## Pinky

ma ništa ja to više ne kužim. u kojoj pobogu bolnici kad nema bolnice na 100 km od mene, ma sranje....

----------


## Blekonja

ja baš pitala tetu jučer u ljekarni ništa od recepta, 
plaćanje nažalost 
i upravo sad idem po dvije kutije!!!!

----------


## rozalija

> ja baš pitala tetu jučer u ljekarni ništa od recepta, 
> plaćanje nažalost 
> i upravo sad idem po dvije kutije!!!!


Blekonja zar si i ti na heparinu, šta je kod tebe problem pa si na heparinu?

----------


## Pinky

blekonja, aleksandra, pogledajte šta boxica piše ovdje

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/27322-I...skustva!/page3

----------


## aleksandraj

Thnx..samo dok ja sada objasnim mojoj doc. sto treba  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Blekonja

rozalija oprosti što ti nisam prije odgovorila, slučajno na svoju incijativu tražila da napravim one osnovne pretrage na trombofiliju i "pozitivna" sam na onaj MTFHR ili već kako se piše gen i uveo mi dr. heparin ima već skoro mjesec dana  :Sad: 

pinky draga možda sam malo prekomodna i bahata, ali nemam se volje s mojom dr. socijalnom natezat oko recepta, može ne može, a i komplicirano mi se čini za sad ovo, kupovat ću za sad pa ću vidjeti što ću dalje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pinky

ma blekonja kužim te totalno.
matto, u kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## matto

> ma blekonja kužim te totalno.
> matto, u kojoj si ti fazi?


Pinky, draga u fazi sam kad mi treba :Coffee: , inače jutros sam radila prolaktin nalaz će bit u ponedjeljak, eto nadam se da je nakon mjesec dana uz bromergon u normali,
inače stalno putujem ovih dana, na kraće relacije, pa je to valjda rezultiralo umorom,
no pratim događanja na forumu, nestrpljivo čekam tvoj testić (ma upravo sam otvorila forum da vidim što je s tobom neka mi druge cure ne zamjere), joj sve se nekako nadam da je to brlljavljenje dobar znak i jučer ti htjedoh napisti kako ti nikad nisi prokrvarila pod utrogestanima, koliko se sjećam,tako da ovo sada.... :Wink: , meni je dobar znak. 
druge cure, posebice Aleksandraj :Zaljubljen: , Vesnare, također mislim na vas, kao i na naše trudnice, Goa, eh draga ja sam ti "dinarski tip" pa je debljanje meni nepoznanica, ali u trudnoći se možda stvari krenu u drugom smjeru, i ne bi to zalud zvali "drugo stanje", pozdravi od mene :Bye:  da ne pišem više sva sam nekako smantana :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vesnare

a evo i mojeg izvješća:
jučer i danas UZV - po 2 gonala i cetrodite. Večeras štoperica u 21,30 i u subotu punkcija u 08,15

Imam oko 10-ak folikula, od toga možda pola bude dobrih, i još nešto sitnih...

Držite mi fige!

Pinky, kad sam jučer bila unutra veli MM da je jedna cura javila na CITO da joj je beta nekih 1300 i ja odmah pomislila na tebe.Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

uf moja vesnare, šta bih ja dala za pola te bete hehehe

znači subota ujutro je dan d i tebi i meni

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~ za sto bolji rezultat!

----------


## Blekonja

ajme drage moje puno vam sreće želim i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz sve snage!!!

vesnare to je skroz ok brojka!!!!

----------


## Denny

Evo malo i mene!  :Bye: 
Sutra idem raditi briseve - po treći put! Prvi put mi nije vjerovao da krećemo s postupkom (nije mu za zamjerit), drugi put je sekund prije pregleda pukla cista i prokrvarila, a sada imam fibru 39 i pijem sumamed...  :Laughing: 
E pa mislim se da mu opće ne spomenem taj sumamed jer nastavimo li ovako, brzo će mi četrdeseta... Inače moja dr. kaže da sumamed manje uništava vaginalnu floru od klavocina, pa ne bi trebalo bit problema, (bar se nadam).
Eto, kod mene uvik neki vrag, korak naprid, dva nazad, ali neće me to pokolebat, kad mi se izdogađa sve loše šta misli, za postupak će ostat samo lijepe stvari!  :Very Happy: 

*Pinky* i ja sam se pokušavala sjetit jeli u tebe prva dva puta bilo ovih brljavljenja, joj mogu mislit koliko je za izludit... Vibram iz petnih žila za subotu! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
*aleksandraj* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za tebe draga!
*vesnare* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta više lipih stanica!
*Blekonja*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pinky

nije bilo nikada denny

----------


## matto

*Pinky* i ja sam se pokušavala sjetit jeli u tebe prva dva puta bilo ovih brljavljenja, joj mogu mislit koliko je za izludit... Vibram iz petnih žila za subotu!
[B], rekoh ti, ovo je poseban znak, a događa se i trudnoćama koje nisu postignute u postupcima potpomognute oplodnje, brljavnje dan dva, pa stane, pa plusić na testu :Wink: ,

----------


## Denny

Ajme, sva sam se naježila...  :Wink: 
~~ :Heart: ~~~~~~~ :Heart: ~~~~~~~~ :Heart: ~~~~~~~ :Heart: ~~~~
*za Pinky i svima kojima treba!!!*

----------


## Pinky

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vesni za punkciju sutra!

----------


## aleksandraj

Pinky, puno srece sutra ..ja sam 100% sigurna da je ono malo krvi siguran znak..sutra skacemo za tebe  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

kinki, sto kazu zvijezde....

----------


## bubi33

Vesna,~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju sutra!

Pinky,~~~~~~~~ za debelu drugu crtu na testu sutra!

Mi se spremamo u postupak u Cita u 9. mj, ovaj put sa heparinom....

I vec kad sam tu, moram javiti jos jedan uspjeh Cita- meni bliska osoba prije dva dana je dobila veliku betu  :Klap:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

joj blago joj se!
bubi ali si i ti na heparinu? zašto?
hvala cure! cmok!

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta je ovo svi na heparinu  i sl.   ??

----------


## aleksandraj

bliskoj osobi puno srece i bravo za CITO...sto bi ti ljudi radili da nema ovog zakona

----------


## Denny

> moram javiti jos jedan uspjeh Cita- meni bliska osoba prije dva dana je dobila veliku betu


Sutra ću i ja imat blisku osobu sa velikom betom na Citu! aBd  :Wink: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I da, što je ovo Bože mili s heparinom ovih dana??? Ali ako će to spasiti bebice, samo se vi bockajte! Dobro da se otkrilo na vrijeme!  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

bas se to i ja pitam Denny..sve poz. na trombofiliju....bit ce od zraka i spize

----------


## Blekonja

ajme pinky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra, 
ali nažalost neću biti uz komp. ovaj vikend pa molim neku dobru dušu da mi javi kolika je beta, jer ne sumnjam da će biti pozitivna  :Grin: 
denny go for it 40-te su blizu (šalim se naravno)  :Wink:  
aleksandraj draga kako se ti držiš??
vesnare sretno i tebi sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
bubi33 sretno u 9 misec
matto i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kad god kreneš
i naravno veeeeeeliko BRAVO, BRAVO  :Klap:  za naš CITO

----------


## crvenkapica77

trebalo bi uvesti pod obavezno  testiranje na tromb. bilo bi nas vise garant.....isuse.....

----------


## Pinky

nema sutra bete, sutra je samo test (izgleda da mi je middle name mazohist) jer zbog nekih obaveza nisam u mogućnosti otići do splita, a lab u susjednoj nam i prijateljskoj državi ne radi subotom. tako da sutra abd, imamo "samo" veliki plus hehehe

joj denny je me nasmija i rastopi sa primjedbom za sutra! cmok!

----------


## Denny

*Blekonja*, šaljem ti ja SMS, samo se nemoj ljutit ako te probudim u neke rano-jutarnje sate...  :Laughing: 
*Pinky*  :Heart:

----------


## matto

cure želim vam ugodan vikend, more, sunce, plaža, kava, i te stvarčice  :Cool: 
vesnare, ugodno bockanje i već sada jedan generacijski :Klap: , za broj jajnih stanica, 

sutra ne treba biti iznenađenja jer smo mi već uvjereni da imamo trudnicu :Wink: , 
ali kako neću biti doma zaplesat ću sada :Dancing Fever: , Pinky, još samo nekoliko sati nas dijeli od slavlja...

što reći i mene je malo zagolicala ta trombofilija, pa promišljam vrijedi li se bocnuti i za takvu pretragu, ako je kod nas uopće rade????  
Aleksandraj, sve vibre prebacujemo za tebe.....
Blekonja, hvala na vibrama, mislim da ću na postupak u srpnju pravac iz katamrana (ili bilo koje druge barke) na Cito zajedno s Denny,(hej Denny što je bilo s brisevima)

Rozalija, hajde javi mi na mob. porukom ovaj plusić od Pinky, please

----------


## Denny

Brisevi uredno obavljeni!  :Very Happy: (je da sam mu "zaboravila" reć za Sumamed, ali, šta je, tu je... hehe...)
I još sam cila happy jer sam otkrila da nemamo ni hepatitis, ni sidu, ni sifilis!  :Laughing: 
I još su nam danas uredno stigli vitamini za MM naručeni preko interneta (ACE + cink + selen) - prvi put sam se odvažila na ovakvu narudžbu vitamina i za divno čudo stiglo bez problema!  :Very Happy: 
U ponedjeljak prolaktin... uff...
U frižideru liker za sutra... jer slavimo, naravno!  :Heart: 

Evo ga, izgleda da su se počele događat i dobre stvari!

*vesnare* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretan ulov sutra! 
*aleksandraj* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

A di su nam cure sa firula, ima li tamo kakve akcije?

*PUSA SVIMA!*  :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

ajme, bas je super atmosfera....evo  i ja cu zapjevati i poskociti za sutra  :Sing:  :Very Happy:   kod mene napeto...sada se blizi dan D kad sam zadnji put prokrvarila pa sam stalno u pracenju signala  :Grin:

----------


## bubi33

Cure, imala sam biokemijsku i na svoju ruku sam obavila sve moguce pretrage ( da se zabavim u pauzi izmedju postupaka ).
Mutirana su mi dva gena, dr. preventivno predlaze heparin, naravno da cemo ga poslusati.

Mislim da bi pretraga na trombofiliju trebala biti jedna od osnovnih prije postupka, pa preporucujem svim curama da je odrade.
U Splitu je rade, ja sam iz Dbk poslala epruvetice u Split,tako da postoji i opcija slanja kome je Split daleko.

----------


## bubi33

> bliskoj osobi puno srece i bravo za CITO...sto bi ti ljudi radili da nema ovog zakona


To sam i ja komentirala MM.Da nije zakona,zamislite koliko bi uspjeha Cito imao...
Cure,hvala u ime bliske mi osobe, evo danas se beta uredno uduplala  :Very Happy: 

Blekonja, Denny, Aleksandra i sve ostale  :Love: 

Pinky, jos ~~~~~~~~~~ za ujutro !!!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Cure, imala sam biokemijsku i na svoju ruku sam obavila sve moguce pretrage ( da se zabavim u pauzi izmedju postupaka ).
> Mutirana su mi dva gena, dr. preventivno predlaze heparin, naravno da cemo ga poslusati.
> 
> Mislim da bi pretraga na trombofiliju trebala biti jedna od osnovnih prije postupka, pa preporucujem svim curama da je odrade.
> U Splitu je rade, ja sam iz Dbk poslala epruvetice u Split,tako da postoji i opcija slanja kome je Split daleko.



a dali se  uputnice  za to dobiju  bez problema ??? ili se to placa?

----------


## goa

Pinky, ajde, obraduj nas do besvijesti danas  :Heart: !!!

----------


## Pinky

teško.... veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeliki minus. ali, nema odustajanja, idemo dalje! cmooooooooooook!

----------


## rozalija

A joj pinky draga moja kako mi je žao, vjerovala sam cijelo vrijeme da je to to. Drži se draga moja, hrabra si ti i odvažana žena, dočekaš ćeš ti svoj mali zamotuljak, borac si ti a borci uvijek pobjeđuju. Šaljem ti jednu ogromnu pusicu.

----------


## aleksandraj

Draga Pinky, zao mi je jako....ici cemo dalje.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Denny

*Pinky* samo ti šaljem jedan veeeliki zagrljaj!  :Love: 
Sve ostalo znaš. I naravno da ćeš bit trudna do Božića, ne sumnjam u to! Baš kao i bublica i ja...  :Yes:  Lipe smo si ciljeve postavile - bit ćemo prekrasne božićne trudnice!  :Wink:

----------


## bubi33

Pinky, jako mi je zao  :Love: 

Sad malo odmori i u nove pobjede   :Heart:

----------


## zlatica

> a dali se  uputnice  za to dobiju  bez problema ??? ili se to placa?


ja sam npr.upućena od dr za napravit te pretrage zbog tri spontana (sumnja se pakazala opravdanom).
ali sam vidila ima tu cura koje su tražile na svoju ruku radit te pretrage,one će ti znat reč više.
Kad sam u 3.mj pitala imali li netko iskustva s heparinom,nitko...a sad poplava pa šta je ovo???

----------


## bubi33

Crvenkapice, uputnicu sam dobila bez problema od svog socijalnog ginekologa.

Neka ti napise obrada trombofilije,zavod za patologiju-split.
Nisam platila nista jer imam dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje.

Ne znam jesi li iz Splita, ako ti treba detalja oko slanja epruveta, slobodno se javi na pp!

----------


## vesnare

Punkcija gotova - 7 js :Very Happy: 
U ponedjeljak ćemo znati kad je transfer

Pinky šaljem ti virtualni zagrljaj i odvažno dalje u novi postupak :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

> Crvenkapice, uputnicu sam dobila bez problema od svog socijalnog ginekologa.
> 
> Neka ti napise obrada trombofilije,zavod za patologiju-split.
> Nisam platila nista jer imam dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje.
> 
> Ne znam jesi li iz Splita, ako ti treba detalja oko slanja epruveta, slobodno se javi na pp!


Ne placa se bez obzira na dopunsko zbog sifre (mislim 97).

----------


## bubi33

Vesnare ~~~~~~~ sretno !!!!!

Aleksandraj,  jos bolje ako se ne placa bez obzira na dopunsko.
Vjerojatno sam ja tetu u labu krivo shvatila.

----------


## aleksandraj

Nisi draga, nego sam i ja placala dok mi jedna sestra nije skrenula pozornost da je i ta sifra oslobodjena placanja...do tada sam sve uredno placala..

----------


## crvenkapica77

bubi hvala.....ja sam 100km od splita....za koliko su nalazi gotovi  ? ...samo onak pitam....tko zna  moza  ce mi trebati....
pinky   :Love:  :Love: 

vesnare  super   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## matto

Pinky, draga :Love: , veliki zagrljaj ti šaljem, tako sam se nadala da si nam trudnica, beskrajno sam bila tužna kad mi je Rozalija jutros javila za minus
no vjerujem naći ćeš ti snagu za dalje, vjerujem u tebe, vjerujem da je sretan kraj blizu i da treba još samo malo, malo truditi se

----------


## bubi33

*Crvenkapica77*, nalaz je gotov za 10-15 dana.Posalju ti na kucnu adresu.

Ako treba jos sto, tu sam!

----------


## Blekonja

Pinky žao mi je, samo hrabro dalje!!!!! grlim te  :Love:

----------


## goa

*Pinky*, najradije bi zabeštimala..A sad na godišnji, lito, more, dobri koncerti, i onda u novu plodnu jesen  :Heart: !
*Vesnare*, i kad je transfer? 7 js, super rezultat!

----------


## Pinky

goa, ko da znaš kakvo će mi lito biti. na doživotnom sam godišnjem, izgleda (nezaposlena), koncerti se već pletu, a na kupanje idem čim mengać kojeg sam upravo dobila završi. svima vama želim PUNO SREĆE i dabogda sve bile trbušaste barem za božić. a startamo sa vesnom
cmooooooooooook

----------


## vesnare

danas javili da je transfer u četvrtak (5.dan) :Very Happy:

----------


## kinki

Pinky a  u k..... :Sad: 

meni astrologinja rekla 2011 ću zatrudnit a 2012 rodit :Very Happy: 
to znači da ni ne moran na iVF ove godine :Razz:   :Laughing:  jbga tribala san je pitat i brojeve za loto :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## matto

> danas javili da je transfer u četvrtak (5.dan)


e pa eto konačno Anti brace ili seke, ili i brace i seke bravo draga, :Klap: 
Aleksandraj kako se držiš ovih dana, :Kiss:  (za bebicu u bušici)
Pynki draga, još jednom :Love: , ovo ljeto je za napuniti baterije, kako bi jesen bila plodna, mora biti....

danas sam dobila konfete sa završne ceremonije UEFA Champions lige (nagradna igra)  te nalaz prolaktina koji je uredan (da ne pišem broj jer kad vidim brojeve na forumu svi me asociraju na betu) to znači da se bliži :Wink:

----------


## aleksandraj

vesnare ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer
matto, ja sitno brojim. razmisljam da li se testirati ili cekati petak. Od simptoma nema nista (a i prije mi se javljalo kasnije, grudi me vec dva dana ne bole, a svaku vecer osjecam da cu dobiti i nista)...inace prosli put sam prokrvarila 11 dan dpt pa sam danas kao na iglama.....vidjet cemo, teta beta ce reci konacnu  :Wink:

----------


## goa

> danas javili da je transfer u četvrtak (5.dan)


Napokon lipa vijest  :Very Happy: !!!
Aleksandraj, drži se još malo, draga  :Heart: !!! Simptoma ni ja nisam imala, a ni stav mi nije bio vele optimističan, ali sam imala sriće, još ponekad ne virujem..Budi naša iduća trudnica!

----------


## vesnare

aleksandraj neka od tebe krene pozitivan val
vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubi33

*Aleksandraj*, za pozitivnu betu ~~~~~~~

*Vesnare*, bravo za tvoje mrvice ~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *Aleksandraj*, za pozitivnu betu ~~~~~~~
> 
> *Vesnare*, bravo za tvoje mrvice ~~~~~~



potpisujem  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aleksandraj

drage moje, pocela brljaviti i mislim da je to m. ovaj put.............idem s pinky u deveti mjesec...

----------


## matto

a joj draga aleksandraj očekivala sam sasvim drugi scenarij kad sam otvorila temu i vidjela tvoje ime, misila sam pisat će "ljudi imam plus" ili tako nešto, žao mi je evo šaljem jedan virtualni  :Love:  kad već ne mogu nešto pametno reći
no jaka si ti žena kad poslije svega razmišljaš o novom postupku,

ne bih budila lažnu nadu ali da uradiš barem testić :Wink: , nikad ne znaš što znači to brljavljenje

----------


## MIJA 32

vesnare samo ću :Very Happy: 
pinky :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

> drage moje, pocela brljaviti i mislim da je to m. ovaj put.............idem s pinky u deveti mjesec...



 :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  žao mi je draga!!!!

----------


## bubi33

> drage moje, pocela brljaviti i mislim da je to m. ovaj put.............idem s pinky u deveti mjesec...


Zao mi je  :Love: 

Jesi li radila test ili betu?

----------


## Denny

*aleksandraj* jako mi je žao!  :Love:  Ipak za svaki slučaj napravi barem testić, nikad se ne zna... 
*vesnare* bravo za mrve!!!  :Very Happy: 

Moji nalazi svi odreda uredni, u biti savršeni!  :Very Happy:  Hormoni mi nisu nikad bili bolji, čak i prolaktin! 
(bilo je i vrijeme!)  :Klap: 
Za boj spremni!  :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

Denny, pa to je sjajno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: rekla sam da si ti sigurna trudnica 
Za testic cu vidjeti, ako ide jako nema smisla. A ako i sutra brljavim ucinit cu to za svaki slucaj. Mislim da je ovaj put - jer jednostavno od ponedjeljka imam takav osjecaj (bas rekla i Ireni). A danas na FB dobijem post od "Vjeruj u andjele": ne odustaj od snova ako ti se jedan ne ostvari. Ja to shvatila kao poruku mog andjela cuvara  :Saint:

----------


## vesnare

Denny držim ti fige i kad napokon krećeš da i tebe vidimo na listi?
Aleksandraj žao mi je draga. Otkako sam pročitala Klarinu priču ne vjerujem ni m. dok test ili beta ne kažu konačnu!

----------


## Blekonja

> *aleksandraj* jako mi je žao!  Ipak za svaki slučaj napravi barem testić, nikad se ne zna... 
> *vesnare* bravo za mrve!!! 
> 
> Moji nalazi svi odreda uredni, u biti savršeni!  Hormoni mi nisu nikad bili bolji, čak i prolaktin! 
> (bilo je i vrijeme!) 
> Za boj spremni!


opaaaaaaa super draga jedva čekam da kreneš već ću početi ~~~~~~~~~ 


poljubac svima

----------


## Denny

Krećemo sredinom osmog, dr. P. će reći zadnju. Po mojoj procjeni negdje oko Velike Gospe. Ove godine bi zbilja mogla poć na misu (i odslušat je do kraja!)  :Laughing: 
I da, vjerujem u anđele!  :Heart:  *Aleksandraj* evo još malo za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## matto

> Krećemo sredinom osmog, dr. P. će reći zadnju. Po mojoj procjeni negdje oko Velike Gospe. Ove godine bi zbilja mogla poć na misu (i odslušat je do kraja!) 
> I da, vjerujem u anđele! *Aleksandraj* evo još malo za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Draga Denny, konačno :Very Happy: i mi krećemo sredinom osmog možda i jedan dio devetog jer je dr. P. na odmoru do 21. kolovoza, a mi ne bi mijenjali naš klik za neki drugi klik :Wink: , tako sam sretna zbog tebe
Vesnare za transfer danas  :Dancing Fever: , sretno
Aleksandraj  :Heart: , kako si jutros.....
ostale cure Blekonja, Pinky, Crvenkapice, bubi33, goa, pozdravi i vama

----------


## bubi33

Denny, bravo za nalaze!
Aleksandra, kakvo je stanje?

Bas sam htjela pitati zna li itko kada je dr. P. na godisnjem, Matto hvala na info.

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sto god treba!

----------


## vesnare

Cure moje evo i mog izvješća: vraćene dvije blastice i to jedna za 5 i jedna 4+ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Imamo i 3+3 zamrznute js. Tri su bile nezrele i jedna od tri koje su sad oplođene propala. Prvi info je bilo 7 js, a ispalo da ih je bilo 12 :Shock: 
Dr. P. veli da je rezultat super i nadamo se :Wink: 
Danas primila brevactid i opet u ponedjeljak i za 14 dana beta...

Denny i Matto za uspješan kraj ljeta i nove pobjede vibram i držim palčeve :Klap:

----------


## goa

A *Aleksandraj,*hebem mu misha.. ali bitno da se ima volje za dalje, jesen nije daleko, a imat ćeš i dobru ekipu: pinky, Matto i Denny, napokon  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !
*Vesnare,*ovaj put bi stvarno tribalo upaliti, već sam uvjerena u tvoj uspjeh!!!

----------


## Denny

> Draga Denny, konačnoi mi krećemo sredinom osmog možda i jedan dio devetog jer je dr. P. na odmoru do 21. kolovoza, a mi ne bi mijenjali naš klik za neki drugi klik, tako sam sretna zbog tebe


A ne, ne, ne, nikakvo mjenjanje ne dolazi u obzir! Znam da je dr. P. na godišnjem do 21.8. baš zato i krećemo tada, inače bi već ovaj mjesec bila u postupku. Kad sam rekla "sredinom" mislila sam na eventualne pripremne radnje tipa bockanje decapeptylom (bude li kojom srećom dugi protokol) jer meni je prva inekcija bilo čega početak.  :Grin:  I onda kad mi se doktor vrati sa godišnjeg, odmoran i dobre volje, ja taman spremna za stimulaciju... Ma ima da bude KLIK na kvadrat!  :Very Happy: 

Još samo kad bi moji zbrčkani ciklusi slušali, pa da menga dođe baš te dane kad ja planiram bilo bi san snova... Ovako još malo radim račun bez krčmara, ali nema veze, već će naš klik to rješit nekako, sigurna sam!  :Very Happy: 
Onda matto, vidimo se čim naš doca napuni baterije! Ne možeš ni zamislit koliko se veselim svemu što nas čeka, i što idemo zajedno!  :Klap:

----------


## Denny

*Vesnare* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ jeeeeeeeeee!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
za male blasticeeeeee!!!  :Very Happy: 
*aleksandraj*, još ti držim fige, samo da znaš. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Blekonja

> *Vesnare* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ jeeeeeeeeee! 
> za male blasticeeeeee!!! 
> *aleksandraj*, još ti držim fige, samo da znaš. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



XX i dodajem milijun vibrica za matto i denny za sredinu osmog!!!

----------


## aleksandraj

vesnare~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1odlicno, neka se obje ugnijezde  :Klap: 

ja danas minus potvrdila i testom pa je to to. nisam vise u bedu jer sve ima svoje razloge, a i deveti mjesec nije daleko  :Wink:  Cula se danas s dr. P. i kaze zao mu je jer je embrij bio super. Prosli put nikakvi, nisam mirovala i doslo do trudnoce...nema cure pravila. Matto, Denny, ajd mozda se i sretnemo negdje u debvetom (ili jos bolje u desetom ) kada vas dvije dodjete na UZV. Puno vibrica svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Adikica

Cure pratim Vas već dugi period ,  a sada sam se odlučila priključiti vama.Borim se sa neplodnošću 4,5 godine prošle sve i svašata imala tri AIH ali uzalud urađeni na poliklinici Cito.U travnju sam imala  postupak ivf/icsi koji je završio biokemijskom koristila dugi protokol od toga sam imala šest jajnih stanica i vraćene su mi dvije blastociste  ,najprije mi beta 15 dan od transfera bila 1669 da bi 17 dan pala na 220.Neznam dal je ovo dobar znak da mogu ostati trudna ili nema stvarno pravila.Kod mene sve ok , a kod mog muža dg.asthenoteratozoospermia.Sada mi dr.Poljak preporučuje kratki protokol jer sam slabije reagirala na ovaj drugi .Aleksandraj jedno pitanje kažeš da ideš ponovno u rujnu zar to nije malo rano pošto ti je bio stimulirani postupak zar nebi trebalo proći šest mjeseci.

----------


## bubi33

> A *Aleksandraj,*hebem mu misha.. ali bitno da se ima volje za dalje, jesen nije daleko, a imat ćeš i dobru ekipu: pinky, Matto i Denny, napokon !
> *Vesnare,*ovaj put bi stvarno tribalo upaliti, već sam uvjerena u tvoj uspjeh!!!


Potpisujem Gou!

----------


## aleksandraj

Adikica draga dobro nam dosla i otisla kao trudnica. U pravu si, biokemijska trudnoca puno znaci i vece su sanse za slijedeci postupak. Ja slijedeci idem prirodni sa femarom pa zato ne moram cekati (nemam vise od 2-3 js ni u stimuliranom)) pa je dr.P preporucio ovo i mislim da je to super. Ne gubim puno vremena izmedju postupaka (jos malo pa cu 42), a i jeftinije je. CITO je dobar izbor i ja sam prezadovoljna. Bila sam i u MB i vjeruj mi, nema velike razlike u profesinalnosti (cak mi je ovdje bolja kominikacija), Jedino za vas mladje, zbog zakona....

----------


## Adikica

> Adikica draga dobro nam dosla i otisla kao trudnica. U pravu si, biokemijska trudnoca puno znaci i vece su sanse za slijedeci postupak. Ja slijedeci idem prirodni sa femarom pa zato ne moram cekati (nemam vise od 2-3 js ni u stimuliranom)) pa je dr.P preporucio ovo i mislim da je to super. Ne gubim puno vremena izmedju postupaka (jos malo pa cu 42), a i jeftinije je. CITO je dobar izbor i ja sam prezadovoljna. Bila sam i u MB i vjeruj mi, nema velike razlike u profesinalnosti (cak mi je ovdje bolja kominikacija), Jedino za vas mladje, zbog zakona....


Hvala aleksandraj na brzom odgovoru želim ti svu sreću da što prije postaneš mama kao i ostalim curama što se bore sa ovim problemima.Ja se opet spremam u rujnu na postupak pa kako bog dadne.Svim curama što su trenutno u postupku  puno puno sreće.
Goa ,blekonja i ostale trudnice sa ovog foruma da izdržite ove ljetne vrućine mislim da su to slatke brige  :Smile: Pozz od vaše Adikice

----------


## matto

Denny, pretpostavila sam da je sredina osmog početak bockanja, i sad sam uvjerena da nisam pogriješila što sam odustala od postupka u srpnju (mislim doc. Š. je isto tako drag, ali klik je klik :Wink: ). 
Promišljali smo nekoliko minuta i onda smo shvatili da je bolji izbor kolovoz kad i mi (na Hvaru) i doc.nakon svog odmora, kako kažeš, napunimo baterije 
a i kolovoz će mi doći nekako kao drugi odmor s obzirom na naša druženja od Virusa i drugdje, baš se radujem

Alkesandraj što kaže doc. možeš li ti računati na rujan s obzirom da ti u zadnjem postupku nije bila jaka stimulacija, mislim da je femara za tebe dobar izbor jer inače nemaš puno jajnih stanica u stimuliranom, gle i ja idem s femarom jer sam u stimuliranom (kratki protokol) imala dva folkula više nego s femorom.

Vesnare, ženo pa ti si čudo, već imam dobar predosjećaj, ma kakav predosjećaj ti se već možeš smatrati trudnicom 

Adikice, dobro nam došla i ništa ne brini doc. najbolje zna, 
bolje je što manje iscrpljivati jajnike kada se reakcija već zna,

Blkekonja, Goa, pusica vama i bebicama :Kiss: , jutros ste me tako raznježile vašim postovima, a nisam taj tip :Embarassed: , nekako mi se čini da netko gore ima plan za nas u kolovozu/rujnu kad su nam se tako postupci poklopili....

----------


## goa

Dobro jutro svima, evo nam još jedan lipi srpanjski dan!!
Dobrodošla, Adikice, nadam se da će i tvoja borba uskoro završiti! Baš sam se naježila, imale smo identičnu betu, mogu samo zamišljati kako ti je bilo kad je počela padati..Ali to jest dobar znak i zato hrabro naprijed!
Denny, bit će sigurno dugi protokol za 1. put, to je gotovo pa pravilo kod našega dr. Klika, ja sam, dapače, htjela probati u prirodnom ciklusu, srića pa sam bila poslušna jer sad čekam bebonju da me iznutra mlatne! 
Skoro pa možemo iduću kavicu dogovarati u Virusa, pari mi se da se sprema pohod na Cito  :Grin: !

----------


## Denny

Jutro curke!  :Bye: 
Evo *Issa* mi je jutros uljepšala dan sa betom za past na dupe, pa joj čestitam i ovdje od srca!  :Very Happy: 

*vesnare* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:

----------


## issa11

Denny,hvala  :Kiss: 
vidim da i ti napokon ubrzo startaš~~~~~~~~~,sretno

----------


## goa

Ja mora da sam nešto prespavala, nisam imala pojma da je Issa u postupku, ali čestitam od srca  :Heart: !!!! Je li to u Cita ili di???

----------


## goa

Evo, našla sam, pa bravo za Cito  :Very Happy: i još jednom čestitke !!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

issa  cestitam  ...to su sigurno  dvojceki   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bubi33

*Issa*, cestitke tebi i TM!!!!!!   :Heart:

----------


## matto

> *Issa*, cestitke tebi i TM!!!!!!


kako sam ovo mogla propustiti,čestike draga, beta je odlična, dugo je trajalo ovo zatišje
sada čekamo Vesnure, 
pozdrav svim Citašicama, i onima koje će to uskoro biti :Wink: 
ovih sam dana u gužvi pakujem kufere :Cool: , a i rodbina me stalno posjećuje, ah to ljeto,
no čitam vas i vibram

----------


## Adikica

Issa čestitam  tebi i tm ,želim ti školsku trudnoću . :Zaljubljen: Ako mogu pitati dali ti je ovo postupak iz prirodnog ili stimuliranog ciklusa.Koliko jajni stanica si dobila?

----------


## issa11

cure,hvala vam puno :Heart: 
veliki  :Kiss:  za CITO

----------


## Denny

*Bravo Cito!*  :Klap:  

Evo baš se mislim, *Natica* nam je bila u postupku na kbc-u u 6 mj. kako je prošlo? I *gargamelica* mi često padne na pamet... Cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ malo za vas.  :Heart: 

Trudnice naše, *goa, Blekonja, rozalija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nadam se da mazite stomačiće i da ne maltretirate previše muževe da vam po ovoj vrućini nose breskve, lubenice, jagode... i ostalo "zar nije bilo jabuke" voće...  hehe... Jedva čekam da ja svoga tako izmaltretiram, mora da je dobar osjećaj!  :Grin: 

Mene drži kašalj već danima... ne spavam po noći, guši me, ne pomaže ni sumamed, ni sirupi, ni septolete... jedino uz topli čaj od kamilice malo popusti... Divota živa po ovoj žegi... A ako upalim klimu još mi je gore...  :Mad:   Eto mi prilike da maltretiram muža! 
 Ali nema veze, proć će i to... ništa mi više nije važno!  :Bouncing:

----------


## crvenkapica77

natica bila u postupku? pa di je ona  ?

sretno  cure

*bravo CITO*

----------


## Adikica

Cure  koje ste bile u postupcima molim vas da mi odgovorite dali se vama poremetio ciklus poslije stimuliranog postupka.Meni menga uvijek školski redovita  25-28 dan ali od kada sam imala postupak u 4.mjesecu dobivam tek 30 dan pa neznam dali je to normalno?

----------


## Natica

Evo me. Samo vas čitam, pratim šta se događa, ali sam se malo ulinila, a i pokušavam malo odmorit mozak. Postupak je bio i prošao. Na žalost, neuspješno. Da je bilo uspješno, već bi se ja oglasila, hahaha. Sve pohvale doktorima na kbc, baš smo se svi u nizu potrudili, i ja sam imala tako dobar osjećaj, ali... neke stvari ne ovise o nikome. 
Issa, čestitam. Adikica, mislim da ti je to potpuno normalno. I meni se ciklus uvijek poremeti, a znam da je i nekim drugim curama tako. Mislim da je individualno na koliko dugo i kada dođe do poremečaja, ali on sam po sebi je uobičajan.
Svim curama veliki pozdrav!!!!!

----------


## Adikica

> Evo me. Samo vas čitam, pratim šta se događa, ali sam se malo ulinila, a i pokušavam malo odmorit mozak. Postupak je bio i prošao. Na žalost, neuspješno. Da je bilo uspješno, već bi se ja oglasila, hahaha. Sve pohvale doktorima na kbc, baš smo se svi u nizu potrudili, i ja sam imala tako dobar osjećaj, ali... neke stvari ne ovise o nikome. 
> Issa, čestitam. Adikica, mislim da ti je to potpuno normalno. I meni se ciklus uvijek poremeti, a znam da je i nekim drugim curama tako. Mislim da je individualno na koliko dugo i kada dođe do poremečaja, ali on sam po sebi je uobičajan.
> Svim curama veliki pozdrav!!!!!


Hvala Natice na odgovoru želim Ti svu sreću kao i ostalim curama na forumu da postane što prije mame.Pussa :Love:

----------


## diana

Pozdrav curke,nije me bilo odavno, evo danas se pripremam za svoj treci UZV (14nedelja)...dobro sam,ubija me okus metala u ustima vec danima,nocne mucnine su tu ali ne povracam,ima i dobrih i losih dana,nekad muka po citav dan a nekad nista....prestala sam prosle sedmice s Folacinom i Utrogestanom (postepeno),danas cu da pitam Dr. dali trebam piti nesto drugo i dali mogu na more na godisnji odmor  :Smile:  Svim curkama u postupcima sve nabolje od srca...ljubim vas sve  :Smile:

----------


## issa11

> Issa čestitam tebi i tm ,želim ti školsku trudnoću .Ako mogu pitati dali ti je ovo postupak iz prirodnog ili stimuliranog ciklusa.Koliko jajni stanica si dobila?


 
kratki stimulirani,6 jajnih stanica
3 oplođene,vračene 3 dan
evo ponovljena beta 18 dan 7578.5 :Shock: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve kojima treba :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> kratki stimulirani,6 jajnih stanica
> 3 oplođene,vračene 3 dan
> evo ponovljena beta 18 dan 7578.5
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve kojima treba


Ajme koja lijepa beta draga moja čestitam ti od srca. To su sigurno dvojčeki 100%.

Svim mojim dragim citašicama one koje su u akciji želim puno sreće a trudnicama i mamicama neka uživaju sa svojim mrvicama.
Kod nas je jako vruće, jedva dišemo a još kada znam da ovo ljeto nema ni makac pravac mora po preporuci ginekologa, dišem na škrge. Ali nema veze  za mrvicu sve ako Bog da sljedeće ljeto će se mrvica pupati sa mamom i taticom na lijepom jadranu.

Puno pusica cure za Vas

----------


## Pinky

samo da vam mahnem i zaželim sretno i plodno ljeto/jesen!
možda me primjetite tu i tamo na rodama (navike teško umiru) ali me na potpomognutoj sigurno nećete vidjeti. odmaram mozak od svega ginekološkoga. uzivajte!!!

----------


## Denny

Abuuuuu....!  :Crying or Very sad:  Ajde odmori se i vrati se do moje punkcije, imam par milijona pitanja...  :Love: 
*Issa*, beta je stvarno za past na...  :Laughing:  Bravo!  :Very Happy: 
*Diana* - sretno na uzv i pusa mrvici!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vesnare

issa bravo za predivnu betu i jedva čekam uzv da vidimo jesu li dvojčeki :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## matto

Denny,  :Love: da što prije ozdraviš, a jesi li probala s medom (onako istopiš med u ustima kao bombon, a ne gutati odmah ), ah draga, vidjela sam potpis i poskočila, konačno je došlo vrijeme,_„samo stoj na suncu i doći će kraj tami“_
Diana, koja telepatija, jučer sam mislila na tebe i kako se nisi odavno javila, 
Isa, to ti je begturina za dvoječeke sto posto, iako ni druge opcije nisu isključene :Wink: 
Adikice, o kakvom ti poremećaju pričaš, pa to je normalan ciklus 30 dana,
(hej a ja sam jednom dobila 25 dana, inače dobivam 28/29, pa se uspaničila i odmah se žalila Rozaliji kako nešto nije uredu :Embarassed: ).
Trudnicama našim, Blekonja, Rozalija(hej, ima na tržnici svježih borovnica izvrsne su), Goa, pusice za vas i bebače, uživajte u trudnoći, negdje u hladovini, a slijedeće ljeto je za brčkanje u moru s curicama/dečkima. 
Evo recimo ja i Denny nećemo moći slijedeće ljeto na more jer naše bebice još neće moći na sunce, a Pinky će tek roditi pa ona pogotovo neće moći na more, danas sam previše hodala na suncu pa se nadam da ovo nisu simptomi sunčanice :Cool:  , pozdrav Crvenkapici, Natici,Aleksandraj, Bubi33, i još neobjavljenoj trudnici Vesnire

----------


## diana

matto,Denny :Heart:  Evo danas prosao i treci UZV,pa jos uvijek vaginalno...ja kontala da ce ovaj put preko stomaka :Rolling Eyes:  al bila sam pripremljena i za vaginalno. Jedan Dr. mi kaze da sam 14 nedelja a drugi da sam 15? E, danas mi je preporuceno da radim aminocitezu (zbog godina), curke imate li iskustva s tim? A da, i djecak je  :Smile:  a ja smisljala imena za curicu :Smile:

----------


## bubi33

Denny, Matto, evo vibrica za vas dobitni postupak u 8. mj. ~~~~~~~~~

Diana, bravo za malog djecacica  :Very Happy: , za amnio ce ti se javiti cure koje vise znaju...

----------


## gugi32

> matto,Denny Evo danas prosao i treci UZV,pa jos uvijek vaginalno...ja kontala da ce ovaj put preko stomaka al bila sam pripremljena i za vaginalno. Jedan Dr. mi kaze da sam 14 nedelja a drugi da sam 15? E, danas mi je preporuceno da radim aminocitezu (zbog godina), curke imate li iskustva s tim? A da, i djecak je  a ja smisljala imena za curicu


Diana, osim amniocenteze postoje i drugi jednostavniji testovi. Samo se ne sjecam u kojim se tjednima koji radi. Ali posalji  mail u Cito pa ce ti oni znati objasniti. Ja sam kod njih radila "kombinirani probir"(tako nesto).

Denny, matto, bubi33 i ostale cure  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjesne postupke

i jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Cito trudnice

----------


## crvenkapica77

> kratki stimulirani,6 jajnih stanica
> 3 oplođene,vračene 3 dan
> evo ponovljena beta 18 dan 7578.5
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve kojima treba



ajme   sve isto kao kod mene  samo sto moja beta bila  0  :Sad: 

beta ti je  ogromna i  predivna.......dvojceki , dvojceki, :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## diana

gugi, u ovu kliniku sam isla danas prvi put (u Sarajevu) i rekli su mi da je za te sve testove vec kasno (15ta nedelja), kao mogli smo raditi te neke testove ali ranije,sad mi preostaje jedino aminocenteza...curke koje ste to radile molim Vasa iskustva?!

----------


## aleksandraj

Ja nazalost nikada nisam dogurala tako daleko, ali moja prijateljica je ostala trudna prosle godine (mojih godina) i radila je amiocentezu u Viliju u ZG. Kaze da nije nista strasno.....mogu je sutra pitati detalje pa ti javim

----------


## gargamelica

Denny hvala ti šta si me se sjetila  :Smile: 
čitam i pratim svaki dan šta je nova tako da mi je drago da ćeš napokon u potupak  :Very Happy: 
Svim neuspjelim želim sljedeći dobitan!!! a mi se odmaramo do sljedećeg postupka ,pa nemam sta pisati . 
Pijemo vitamine i skupljam energiju :Wink: 
Ići ću napravit test na trombofiliju posto je krenula epidemija(citiram zlaticu) i još se mislim za antitijela ?
E imam pitanje jer sam čula da nalazi na HIV i hepatitis vrijede samo 6mj ??
Sve  trudnice mazite svoje trbuscice  :Heart:

----------


## Adikica

Mato hvala na utješnim riječima i ja se nadam da nije ništa strašno.Ma znate kako je stalno mislim da nije nešto krivo da bi da nije tako došlo do trudnoće.Ma više me izludi ova borba koja uzima maha na sve strane samo gledam u jednom pravcu.Karijera i doškolovavanje nakon završenog fakulteta nula u tom pravcu ništa ne ide samo kad ću doktoru ,panika šta  će mi reć i tako već 4,5 godine.Mislim da ću izluditi od ovoga ali šta ću jače je od mene .
Gargamelica na tvoje pitanje neznam odgovor ja se nadam da će ti druge cure više reć.
A ja onako mislim da inače svi nalazi što se vade pred postupak nebi trebali biti stariji od 6 mjeseci tipa brisevi,hormoni itd.

----------


## goa

Dobro jutro svima  :Bye: !
*Diana,*baš lipe novosti, kao i Matto, pitala se di si nam! A vezano uz amniocentezu- ja sam je odbila, nju i sve testove, i od tog dana sam mirno spavala! Toliko me to psihički opterećivalo da sam čak i sanjala loše nalaze. Nije zapravo fer, prijeđemo težak put do željene trudnoće i onda se još ne možeš opustiti, prvo strahuješ od spontanog, pa je li sve u redu..grozno! A godine su uvijek rizični faktor, ja sam se ipak vadila na to da je muž mlađi, pa valjda i njegove nečemu pridonose!
Ukratko, moraš sama odlučiti šta želiš, a iskustava imaš brdo kad ukucaš u pretražnik. Sretno i btw. i kod nas je bebonja  :Grin: !
*Issa,* super beta,a koliko ih je, javi kad saznaš, jedva čekamo, moja beta 16. dan bila još divovskija, a nosim jedno mladunče, sve je to individualno!!
*Matto,*obožavam tvoj optimizam, ma kakva sunčanica, reče naš dr. Klik da fatalistički pristup (_sve će biti kako triba )_ nije uopće loš, zato i ja vjerujem u tvoj opis!!
*Gugi,* šta reći osim- uživaj u majčinstvu! Bit će se mala Gugica već i brčka lagano..
*Vesnare ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!*
I pozdrav svim ostalima, ovaj put neistaknutima!!

----------


## matto

Iako se nisam mislila javiti, doma imam toliko toga obaviti pred put, pa odmaram tek na radnom mjestu, nisam mogla čekati a da ne napišem 

Diana, draga poslušaj ti našu Gou, opustiti se, ti ćeš uskoro biti majka i to je najvažnije, a dovoljno si prošla pretraga da bi radila ponovo pretrage koje na kraju i nisu sto posto pouzdane. 

No ako to tebe previše brine ti ipak nazovi Cito i razgovaraj s njima mislim da ima jedan test koji se radi iz krvi je li to probir ili ne nisam sigurna, ali mislim da je to Rozalija radila i da se radi i u BiH, javi joj se na pp.
    Moj ti je savjet, iako nisam još došla do tog tjedna trudnoće, pusti testove, uživaj u trudnoći,dječak je živ i zdrav i to je ono najvažnije, zar nismo dovoljno bile "pokusni kunići", 

a o ostalom pišem kad dođem na posao :Wink:

----------


## Denny

Helouuu lipe moje!  :Bye: 

Kaže moj dragi dr.Klik: "Ciklusi su ti koma...!"  :Grin:  Ali rješit ćemo mi to jednim duuuuugimmmm.... 

Dakle: *Yasmin + 30-ak Decapeptyla + 30-ak Menopura = Denny-beba!*  :Very Happy: 
Dobro, možda sam se malo prenaglila sa Denny-bebom, ali svakako ćemo dobiti Denny sa veeelikim stomakom!  :Laughing: 

Pusa velika svima po redu!  :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

Bravo Denny za protokol
a naravno da nisi prenaglila biće to jedna superiška Denny beba.
Sretno draga moja

----------


## matto

> Kaže moj dragi dr.Klik: "Ciklusi su ti koma...!" Ali rješit ćemo mi to jednim duuuuugimmmm.... Dakle: *Yasmin + 30-ak Decapeptyla + 30-ak Menopura = Denny-beba!*


hej Denny pa ovo je najljepša matematika koju sam do sada vidjela, inače ne volim taj predmet ali sviđa mi se jedino ta matematika našeg dragog dr. Klika :Wink: ,  
jupiiiiii za protokol to znači uskoro ćeš početi s Yasminom, ako sam dobro skužila,pa +decaptetil+menopur=bebač :Dancing Fever: , ne znam zašto, ali ovih dana sam tako optimistična pa me je za sada minula epidemija od trombofilije, uputnice mogu još odležati u ladici, a nakon morskih radosti valjda će ostati koja kap krvi za analizu.  
Goa, draga svaka čast za stav na tvom bih mjestu isto postupila,uživaj u trudnoći, a obožovam kad se jave naše trudnice Goa, Blekonja, Rozalija, Issa, Diana, uljepšate mi dan :Kiss:  ,
Adikica, nikad nije kasno za poslijediplomski, ja sam davno, davno diplomirala, a ako bude sreće na jesen me eto u još jednoj, ovaj put znanstvenoj misiji u Splitu,
ostale cure pozdravi

----------


## Denny

Ni ja ne volim matematiku  :Laughing:  ali ova mi je nekako srcu draga...  :Heart: 
Koliko sam samo računala dane, namještala, premještala, kad bi moglo ovo, kad ono... Na kraju je ispalo idealno - krajem srpnja počimam sa Yasmin-om, 14 dc uvodimo Decapeptyl, menga stiže 20-i neki dc, i točno kad doc. stigne sa godišnjeg pada prvi uzv i aBd početak stimulacije sa Menopurićima!  :Very Happy:  Ah... ta matematika!  :Wink:

----------


## diana

Neznam ni sama dali da je radim ili ne (amniocentezu), *goa* kod mene je muz stariji (42 godine) pa se na njega nemogu "vaditi"  :Smile:  cestitam na bebonji  :Smile:  Mislim da cu potraziti misljenje jos jednog gineokologa, muz nije tu trenutno ali slijedece sedmice se vraca,inace on je ZA da to uradimo,idemo slijedece sedmice po "drugo" misljenje..mozda bi trebala poslati mail i dr.P...da vidimo sta on misli! 
*Denny* matematika ti je savrsena  :Smile:  samo naprijed... *matto* ljubim te  :Smile:  aleksandraj, moze iskustvo prijateljice ako nije problem...hvala

----------


## AuroraBlu

Dobro jutro cure! Imam jedno pitanje: gdje se u Splitu može privatno vaditi beta?

----------


## vesnare

Denny drago mi je da ćeš i ti napokon u postupak i kraj svog tog optimizma mora biti pozitivno i rezultirati bar jednom bebicom :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

> Neznam ni sama dali da je radim ili ne (amniocentezu), *goa* kod mene je muz stariji (42 godine) pa se na njega nemogu "vaditi"  cestitam na bebonji  Mislim da cu potraziti misljenje jos jednog gineokologa, muz nije tu trenutno ali slijedece sedmice se vraca,inace on je ZA da to uradimo,idemo slijedece sedmice po "drugo" misljenje..mozda bi trebala poslati mail i dr.P...da vidimo sta on misli! 
> *Denny* matematika ti je savrsena  samo naprijed... *matto* ljubim te  aleksandraj, moze iskustvo prijateljice ako nije problem...hvala


Moj muž ima 40 godina a ja ubrzo punim 38 i nismo radili aminocitezu. U 12 tjednu je doktor odredio veličinu nuhalnog nabora i to je to bilo to. 
U razgovoru sa doc on je rekao da možemo uloliko želimo odraditi amino ali prvenstveno sa sobom u glavi trebamo složiti kako ćemo reagovati ako nešto ne bude ok.
Nakon toga obadvoje smo popričali i rekli ne, nećemo raditi amino jer ionako djete ćemo zadržati pa šta nam Bog da. Optimista sam i vjerujem da će biti sve ok.

----------


## rozalija

> Dobro jutro cure! Imam jedno pitanje: gdje se u Splitu može privatno vaditi beta?


Ja znam za ANALIZU labaratorij, koji je smješten u istoj zgradi gdje je i CITO, kada uđeš prva vrata lijevo i mislim da je cijena oko 140 KN i bude za nekih 3-4 sata gotov nalaz. Adresa je: Moliških Hrvata

----------


## AuroraBlu

Hvala!

Sretno svima!

----------


## rozalija

> gugi, u ovu kliniku sam isla danas prvi put (u Sarajevu) i rekli su mi da je za te sve testove vec kasno (15ta nedelja), kao mogli smo raditi te neke testove ali ranije,sad mi preostaje jedino aminocenteza...curke koje ste to radile molim Vasa iskustva?!


Nije ti kasno za triple test da ga odradiš.
"Testiranje se izvodi između 15. i 18. tjedna trudnoće i to na običnom krvnom uzorku, te stoga ne predstavlja nikakav rizik za majku i dijete" 
Ako ti nije mrsko klapati do Splita triple test se radi u CITO klinici i košta 600 KN a nalaz bude brzo gotov, to pišem jer mi je prijateljica taj nalaz odradila u CITO klinici.

----------


## matto

hej Denny, i ja sam računala pa bih, ako se nešto ne promijeni, kad doc. stigne s odmora na prvi ulutrazvuk, to bi nekako trebao biti peti dan ciklusa, ako se stvari pokrenu ranije onda će prvi uzv. raditi dr. Š.  :Grin: , pa ni to nije strašno, valjda 

_Draga Diana, pošalji mail dr. P dok nije otišao na odmor, ili nazovi Cito, vrućine su velike i ne znam koliko je pametno putovati u drugom stanju, ali _ 
_Rozalija napisa: "U razgovoru sa doc on je rekao da možemo uloliko želimo odraditi amino ali prvenstveno sa sobom u glavi trebamo složiti kako ćemo reagovati ako nešto ne bude ok.Nakon toga obadvoje smo popričali i rekli ne, nećemo raditi amino jer ionako djete ćemo zadržati pa šta nam Bog da. Optimista sam i vjerujem da će biti sve ok.," to sam morala citirati, bravo za stav _  

ma ne mogu vjerovati da nitko nije primjetio da Ante (Vesnare) ima novu frizuru, pozdravi Anti :Bye:  sigurno je i on nestrpljiv, i nekako mi se čini da sam tog dečkića jednom vidjela na Citu, ma ja sam vas cure sigurno sve tamo vidjela koliko sam puta bila  :Wink: , samo ne znam kako izgledate,

----------


## amaria 23

> Helouuu lipe moje! 
> 
> Kaže moj dragi dr.Klik: "Ciklusi su ti koma...!"  Ali rješit ćemo mi to jednim duuuuugimmmm.... 
> 
> Dakle: *Yasmin + 30-ak Decapeptyla + 30-ak Menopura = Denny-beba!* 
> Dobro, možda sam se malo prenaglila sa Denny-bebom, ali svakako ćemo dobiti Denny sa veeelikim stomakom! 
> 
> Pusa velika svima po redu!


Ja cu navijati za tebe  i tvoju mrvicu svim srcem...Znaci ti ces biti na menopurima,meni nije htio dati M,nego Gonal...Ja cu ici u cito na folikulometriju,nadam se da cu te sresti...

----------


## Denny

*amaria* draga, blažene oči da i tebe ovdje vide! Dobro nam došla!  :Very Happy:  Nadam se da znaš da ću i ja navijat za tebe svim srcem i jedva čekam tvoj postupak. 
Dr. se meni dugo mislio hoće li mi dat gonal ili menopur, trebali smo ići sa Gonalima, ali na kraju je zaključio da je u mom slučaju (radi PCOS-a i hormona) puno bolji izbor Menopur. Ništa se ne brini ako se tebi odlučio za gonal, zna on šta radi, bit će to sve ok, vidit ćeš.
*matto* meni isto uzv pada oko 4-5 dc, čim dr. dođe sa godišnjeg. Neće me uhvatit dr Š. ako sve bude kako smo isplanirali, iako mi je dr. Š. predivan i za taj prvi put bi mi bilo potpuno svejedno tko radi uzv, samo da bude sve "čisto" i da možemo započeti stimulaciju. 

*goa* - čestitam za bebana!!!  :Very Happy: 
*vesnare* Ante ti je prekrasan, kako brzo raste! Bit će pravi stariji brat!  :Zaljubljen: 

Mi smo danas bili u Zagrebu na kontroli radi oka. Isuse, kako je vruće bilo, sreća za klimu u autu! Uglavnom, sve je ok, i usred pregleda dr. mi uleti s pitanjem: "I hoće li uskoro beba?" - Hoće, u devetom idemo na IVF... - Ajde, baš bi mi bilo drago! Dođi mi onda početkom desetog da se dogovorimo za kapi u trudnoći...  :Shock:  Nakon dvi sekunde sam shvatila šta sam rekla, ali bilio je kasno za povlačenje, već me naručio 4.10. i poželio mi puuno sreće, i onda još dodao kako će učiniti sve da trudnoća i porod (što se očnog tlaka tiće) prođu u najboljem redu... Ma gušt ga je bilo slušati, daj nam Bože više ovakvih ljudi i doktora!

----------


## Denny

P.S. Ako i ne uspije postupak ta će mi kontrola dobro doći, tako da ne gubim ništa, lijepo je kad se neko uistinu brine za tvoje zdravlje, a ne da smo samo broj, i svaka mu čast na tome.  :Smile: 

Eto, ja sam se okružila dobrim doktorima kojima stvarno vjerujem, to bi moglo bit barem kvarat puta do cilja!   :Laughing:

----------


## vesnare

Denny tvoji postovi su super - nadam se da ćeš nas i dalje razveseljavati.
A moj Ante je tako mazan iako ima 5 godina. Želim vam svima da vas uskoro netko zove MAMA - to je najljepši osjećaj na svijetu pogotovo kad ti kaže: "mama volim te".

----------


## Adikica

Vesnare tvoj mali -veliki Ante je tako slatko i milo djete ma presladak je .Dao Bog nama svima ovdje jednog takvom malog Antišu.

----------


## Blekonja

pozz svima evo samo da se kratko javim sat vremena prije našeg novog pregleda, uh baš sam uzbuđena!!! cmok svima

----------


## Adikica

Ma blekonja biti će sve dobro nebrini,prošla si krizni period sada samo opušteno .Pozz

----------


## Blekonja

evo nas.... sve je super sa bebicom  :Bouncing:  :Joggler: , kaže dr. sve mjere odlične, savršene imamo i 4 D slikicu skroz je čudna bebica na njoj ali nama je super slatka   :Grin:  !! doduše posteljica mi je malko niže i spuštena pa nam je rekao bez odnosa (doduše ni nema ih predostrožnosti radi već ihhi mjeseci  :Grin: ), ali nema veze sve za bebuškicu našu!!!!

idem sad odmorit malčice, jer sam jutros išla vadit krv i digla se već u 06,00 sati, a od kad sam trudna to rano ustajanje me d o t u č e koma budem dva dana poslije!!! 

pozz svima :Bye:

----------


## goa

Blekonja  :Very Happy:  za vašu bebušu!!! Btw. planiraš li ti najesen na kakve tečaje vezano uz disanje ili trudničke vježbe, ako imaš kakav info, javi, hvala ti, Bože, ja sam napokon na godišnjem, sad se mogu opustiti!
Vesnare, imam skroz dobar predosjećaj, idući tjedan je trenutak istine, zar ne? Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~ !!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

blekonja   super vijesti    :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

goa draga mislim kroz deveti, deseti mjesec na tečaj sigurno, jer sam čula da kroz 7 i 8 su im godišnji pa ništa od toga, a i prevruće je sad za vježbe šta je je!!!!

e i da evo jedan info nekidan sam se prijavila u rodilište da mi m bude sa mnom na porodu, došla ja, pita ona kada je termin..... ja rekla, govori ona "dobro... da vidimo.... ima još malo mista u 11 misecu" platite 400,00 kuna i dobila termin za 10 misec kada ću joj donit uplatnicu i kada će nam sve objasniti, pa sad kome treba, eto 

pozz svima idem opet guštat i kupat se za vikend... pišemo se u nedjelju  :Grin: !!!

----------


## Blekonja

crvenkapica77 hvala draga  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta se trebas upisat  i platit 400kn....to na firulama?

----------


## aleksandraj

blekonja, pa to je jako brzo.....kako vrime leti, slijedeca kavica ce biti sa tvojom bebicom u kolicima...tamo negdje kada mi krenemo na uzv. vesnare....kako je. ima li kakvih simptoma

----------


## matto

drage moje neće me biti na forumu do kolovoza, 
doduše možda se ulogiram u otočkom internet cafeu na pjaci,
do tada želim da uživate u ljetu, moru, kupanju, bez obzira na vrućine,
i kad u kolovozu otvorim forum da zateknem barem jednu trudnicu Vesnare :Wink: ,
Denny da sad već poželim kada neću moći na forum, sretno s početkom terapije i bez ikakvih nus pojava na Yasmin, a u kolovozu se vidimo u ili ispred Virusa na kavici,
Blekonja,za bebušu  :Kiss: , uživaj u moru, to je dobro za trudnice,
svim ostalim curama Aleksndraj, Vesnare, Rozalija,crvenkapica77, Adikica, Bubi 33, Goa, Isa,  :Bye: , pišemo se u kolovozu

----------


## Denny

*matto* opet mi čitaš misli.... Baš maloprije sam prvi put promislila na nus-pojave Yasmina...  :Rolling Eyes: 
Hvala ti na lijepim željama, uživaj u moru i odmoru, i uskoro se vidimo u Virusa!  :Dancing Fever:  :Bye:

----------


## bubi33

*Matto*  :Bye: 
Vjerujem da ce, kad otvoris forum, biti splitskih trudnica.Evo, u to ime ~~~~~~~~~

Denny, samo hrabro, ne misli na nuspojave i sve ce biti savrseno  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## lukava

Curke,redovno prati i mislim na vas...Pozz. sa sunčanog i vrućeg otoka - :Smile: )

----------


## vesnare

*Blekonja* bravo za pregled, super da je sve pet i da imate slikicu sa 4d. :Very Happy: 

Uh, ovo mi čekanje dotužilo nekako. Dosta me bolilo od prije punkcije i bila sam napuhana kao da sam na punoj stimulaciji. Čak sam se malo pribojavala i hiperstimulacije i tako...
Sad mi je već malo lakše - iako sam još kao žaba od utrića...
btw jučer sam uradila onaj 1 step kućni i slabo se vidjela druga crtica i ne odmah ( u onom kontrolnom vremenu). Sutra ću ponoviti. Nisam imala drugi, jučer nedjelja, a danas radim, pa ćemo vidjeti. MM misli da je to od choragona, iako je prošlo 5 dana od toga, a opet ovaj su put bile blastice, pa sam kasnije dobila i choragon nakon transfera pa nisam na čisto. Vidjet ćemo sutra, a betu ću raditi najvjerojatnije u četvrtak ili kasnije. Nemam uputnicu za ponavljanje bete, pa bih po istu morali ići u Split, a i ovu što imam čuvam od zadnji put kad nisam radila betu. Nije mi baš soc. ginić široke ruke. Čak sam i većinu utrića kupila da ga ne moram više moljakati...
Uh, sad sam se baš raspisala, ali me nije bilo tri dana na forumu. Sad dok sve pohvatam...

Cure moje, hvala na vibrama i što mislite na mene :Zaljubljen:

----------


## goa

*Vesnare,*  :Love: , zapravo se radujem crtici, mislim da si ovaj put ( opet! ) trudna  :Very Happy: , mogu samo misliti kako ti je po ovim vrućinama biti na utrogestanu i čekati! Ja još imam neiskorišten recept za utrogestan, 2 kutije, budeš li dolazila u St,drage volje ti proslijedim..
*Denny,*vjerujem da će ti Yasmin lipo sisti, pila sam ga u vrime kad smo se štitili od moguće trudnoće, e da smo tada znali šta znamo sada..
*Matto,*opusti se lipo na moru,upij svu energiju za jesen i guštaj!
i ja jedva čekam šmugnuti iz grada na godišnji, još malo i nek dr. blagoslovi kupanje nakon pregleda..

----------


## Denny

Aaaaaaa.....   :Heart:  nije to od choragona, mogu se kladit da nije!  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
do neba i nazad da je blijeda crtica budući braco/seka....  :Very Happy: 
A ti ginekolozi mi zbilja idu na živce, pa ako bude beta pozitivna ~~~~ morat ćeš je ponovit obavezno da se potvrdi duplanje, zašto bi platila 140 kn... još i utriće moraš kupovat, sram ih bilo škrte!  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Drži se draga, držim fige, najvećeeeee! 

Mene pukli hormoni ovih dana, od vrućine ili šta već, non stop sam nervozna i najrađe bi se svađala, samo nemam s kim...  :Grin:

----------


## Adikica

Vsnare od srca ti želim da ti ovaj put bude dobiti i da tvoj preslatki ante dobije brata ili sestru.
I ja se pripremama za rujan ponovno u drugi pokušja stimulirani ivf/icsi kratki protokol  u biti koja je razlika između dugog i kratkog protokola dobije li se u kratkom manji broj injekcija i jeli on jeftiniji .Prošli put kada sam bila u dugom protokolu bome sam dobro se istrošila te treba ovo te treba ono i tako.

----------


## goa

Jeftinije je, Adikice, ako se ne varam, dugi je 9000 kn, a kratki 5000 + lijekovi, a i njih treba manje, točno će ti reći cure koje su to friško prošle..

----------


## Adikica

Hvala goa na odgovoru mislim da je što se tiče samog postupka šta oni rade ista cijena tj:7000 kn ivf ,9000ivf/icsi , jedino što je ja mislim razlika u cijeni lijekova u dugom i kratkom protokulu  te zato i pitam cure da mogu zatvoriti financijsku konstrukciju bar otprilike. jer recimo prošli dugi protokol  dr.mi rekao lijekovi od 4000-5000 kn kada na kraju ja plati lijekove 6800 kn pa zato molim cure da mi se jave koje su bile u kratkim postupcima

----------


## Denny

Uff, ufff....

Sad je IVF stimulirani 8.000 kn, a IVF-ICSI stimulirani 10.000 kn   :Rolling Eyes: 
Mislim da se i kratki protokol vodi kao stimulirani IVF, razlika je jedino što nema supresije, pa ćeš eventualno uštedit na decapeptylima nekih 1000 kn. Šta se tiće stimulacije, bojim se da je to li-la, i sve jaaako individualno, jer dr. ne može odmah znat kako ćeš reagirati, pa u toku postupka može pojaćat ili smanjit broj ampula. Tako nikad u stvari točno ne znaš koliko će ti ljekova trebati, ne zna ni on. Možda se javi aleksandraj ili neka druga cura koja je bila na kratkom pa ćemo znat više. 


Evo još i ovo:
IVF-prirodni ciklus - 4.000 kn
IVF+ICSI-prirodni ciklus - 5.000 kn

Ovo su ciklusi u kojima se ide sa Femarom ili klomifenom, uz dodatak ponekog menopura. U ovakvim ciklusima se koristi manje ljekova i u pravilu dobije manji broj stanica. Jeste li razmišljali o toj varijanti? Ovo je ta dosta jeftinija verzija, tzv. "blagi" protokol.

Na kraju ipak sve ovisi o tome kako si reagirala do sad, i o doktorovoj odluci šta bi za tebe bilo najbolje.

Pusa!  :Kiss:

----------


## Adikica

Hvala Deny na odgovoru .ma daj kada su poskupili sa postupcima to stvarno nisam znala kada sam ja bila zadnji put kod njih u petom mj.cijene su bile ivf 7000kn i icsi 9000 stimulirani  .
Doktor mi je predložio ovaj krai protokol zato što sam slabije reagirala na dugi  i da je bolji stimulirani zato i idem na taj.

----------


## Blekonja

ja bi potpisala našu Denny iako nisam znala da su poskupili postupci, ali sve što je napisala stoji, nitko ti u principu ne može nažalost ni mi, a ni dr. reći točno koliko će te sve koštati, potpuno te razumijem voljela bi zaokružiti financijsku konstrukciju da znaš što te čeka, ali tijela su nam svima individualna i najgore je što u svakom sljedećem postupku, ako ti je onaj prethodni nažalost neuspješan, ne znači da će ti trebati isto kao i u prošlom koliičina lijekova, odnosno ista vrsta lijekova, ja sam npr. u prvom IVF koristila i Gonale i Menopure, u drugom samo Menopure i Femaru, puno jeftinija varijanta, doduše dobila samo jednu stanicu (hdB na njoj) jer je sada mami u buši  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!

adikica sretno kako god i da ti padne koja kunica viška s neba  :Grin: 

poljubac veeeeeliki svima!!!

----------


## Adikica

Blekica i tebi pozdrav i hvala na odgovoru .  a možeš si misliti što će mi pasti kunice sa neba ali nekako ćemo i to skucati sve za bebu.Ma znam ja za prirodni postupak ali dr.predlaže kratki stimulirani jer ipak kao stimulirani je bolji za nas"mlađe"meni je 32 godine .Prošli put sa dugim protokolom sam dobila dvije blastice od šest jajnih stanica koliko ih je i bilo i toliko ih mi je i vraćeno  .Tada sam postupak ivf/icsi  bez lijekova platila 6.000 kn .Preostale četri jajne stanice nisu bile dobre i nisu ni zamrzavane sada recimo da sam ih zamrzla postupak bez lijekova bi koštao 9.000.kn.

----------


## aleksandraj

vesnare~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  to je to

adikice i ja mislim da se tebi isplati stimulirani...prirodnjaci su za nas starije koje i u stimuliranom nemaju puno js. dr. mi rekao da je to bolje zbog financijske konstrukcije (ja u dugom imala max. 3 js). sreca je sto god js imam sve se oplode i sve vrate. sada radim mimo redovnog posla za postupke...

----------


## bubi33

Cure, postupak nije poskupio- stimulirani IVF je 7000 + 1000 ako nekome idu na blastice.Isto tako, ICSI je 9000 + 1000 za blastice.

Cito je na svojoj stranici izbacio cjenik, pa mozete sve tamo pogledati.Primjetila sam da su nabavili jos neku novu opremu, koliko sam shvatila za selekciju i 
jajnih stanica i spermica.Ma, za svaku pohvalu.

Vesnare,vibram da je plus pravi ~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

> Preostale četri jajne stanice nisu bile dobre i nisu ni zamrzavane sada recimo da sam ih zamrzla postupak bez lijekova bi koštao 9.000.kn.


Ne, odmrzavanje i vraćanje odmrznutih oocita košta 4000 kn.

----------


## Denny

> Cure, postupak nije poskupio- stimulirani IVF je 7000 + 1000 ako nekome idu na blastice.Isto tako, ICSI je 9000 + 1000 za blastice.
> 
> Cito je na svojoj stranici izbacio cjenik, pa mozete sve tamo pogledati.Primjetila sam da su nabavili jos neku novu opremu, koliko sam shvatila za selekciju i jajnih stanica i spermica.Ma, za svaku pohvalu.


cjenik - http://www.cito.hr/hrv/kontakt=cjenik.html

Nove tehnologije u medicinskoj oplodnji: MACs, PICSI i vitrifikacija - 
http://www.cito.hr/hrv/edukacija=aktualno.html

Procjena zrelosti i kvalitete jajne stanice - http://www.cito.hr/hrv/oprema=cri_oosight.html

----------


## Adikica

Deny krivo sam se izrazila mislila sam sa zamrzavanjem cijeli postupak košta 9.000.kn odnosno tada je koštao.
Ja se ispričavam možda sam dosadila sa pitanjima ali samo još jedno pitanje i neću o ovome više jer mi nabija još veću nervozu.
Bubi33 sada sam vidjela cijenik od cita i cijene postupaka ivf/icsi 10.000,00kn.
Ali tamo piše još dodatno embriotransfer blastociste 1000,00kn.Onda mi se ovo čini da je 11.000,00kn .Jesi ti njih pitala da je postupak ivf/icsi 9000+1000 kn pa misliš da nije poskupio.
Pozdrav cure  šta bih ja bez vas.

----------


## Denny

I da, s tim cijenama mi više ništa nije jasno...  :Unsure: 

Joj cure, duša me boli kad vidim koliko se mučimo, ljudi rade, dižu kredite, ma živjeli bi na kruhu i vodi za taj mali smotuljak... Jer jednom kad dođe, sve se to zaboravi, svaka kuna, sva odricanja, sve suze...
Ma daj Bože da nam svima uspije što prije, pa da dogodine radimo za kolica, krevetiće i najlipšu robicu za naše najslađe razmažence...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Adikica

Deny znam šta pričaš sve novce ostavljam za postupak samo što ja i muž vraćamo još  i stambeni kredit od roditelja nemamo pomoći jer i oni trebaju ma bože sačuvaj samo da nas dragi bog nagradi za ono kroz šta prolazimo ponekad osjetim da sam na rubu sloma od računanja i brojanja svake kune gdje ode.
Bubi 33 molim za odgovor  na gornji upit ako znaš.
Jer ja sam platila prošli postupak 6.000,00kn za vraćanje blastica , a ako je prirodni 5.000 kn icsi šta je onda ono 1000 zbog čega ja plati 6000 kn.

----------


## Denny

Joooj... ne spominji stambeni kredit.... ma koja idiopatska neplodnost, koji miomi... ON je razlog što još njisam trudna, garant...
A ništa, još samo 20 godina............  :Sad:

----------


## bubi33

Znam par cura koje su nedavno bile u postupku i placale su ovako kako sam prije napisala.
Adikica, sad si me zbunila, pa mi vise nije nista jasno :Confused: 
Vjerojatno postoje jos neki faktori koji utjecu na cijenu, najbolje pitati dr. ili sestru.

----------


## Blekonja

> Blekica i tebi pozdrav i hvala na odgovoru .  a možeš si misliti što će mi pasti kunice sa neba ali nekako ćemo i to skucati sve za bebu.Ma znam ja za prirodni postupak ali dr.predlaže kratki stimulirani jer ipak kao stimulirani je bolji *za nas"mlađe"meni je 32 godine* .Prošli put sa dugim protokolom sam dobila dvije blastice od šest jajnih stanica koliko ih je i bilo i toliko ih mi je i vraćeno  .Tada sam postupak ivf/icsi  bez lijekova platila 6.000 kn .Preostale četri jajne stanice nisu bile dobre i nisu ni zamrzavane sada recimo da sam ih zamrzla postupak bez lijekova bi koštao 9.000.kn.



i meni  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Denny

Još 21 dan do bockanja!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Cure, ja odlučila - od danas samo pozitivno! Ionako mi je prvi put, pojma nemam šta me čeka, sve ono šta znam mogu bacit u vodu, jer svatko je individualan i drugačije reagira. Moja priča tek počinje, bit će šta bude i kako bude, jedino šta mogu učiniti je napuniti se optimizmom i vjerovati da će sve biti ok.  
I zaista, *PRVI PUT JE NAJLJEPŠE!*¨ :Heart:  

*vesnare* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ di si? Nisi valjda počela negdi slavit bez nas?  :Wink:

----------


## Blekonja

denny... samo 21 dan pa to je super doći će postupak dok kažeš keks......i bravo za optimizam i super stav!!!!


pozz svim curkama na ovih plus 35 a posebno vesnare i ja šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aleksandraj

denny, bravo za super stav  :Klap: 

vesnare, obraduj nas  :Cekam:

----------


## bubi33

> denny, bravo za super stav 
> 
> vesnare, obraduj nas


X

----------


## vesnare

Sorry cure - jutros nisam stigla do kompjutera. Išla do sveki i kasno se vratila pa u noćnu smjenu. Vidite po vremenu kad vam se javljam.
Napravila test sinoć u ponoć (mislila da je 3-4 sata ujutro) - i isto dvije crtice. 
Javila dr. P.
U četvrtak radim betu, jer mi uputnica koju imam ne vrijedi - naime u Kninu ne mogu izvaditi već moram za Šibenik, pa sad po novu uputnicu pa uskladiti kad smo MM i ja slobodni (radimo u smjenama)...

p.s. ne zamjerite što još ne skakućem ikao bih rade volje, ali nakon blighted ovuma pušem i na hladno.

*Denny* sretno, sretno i bravo za pikanje! Držim ti fige ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

Onda ću reč samo: pssssssst...... IMAMO NOVU TRUDNICU.....  :Klap: 
Ja se iskreno nadam da je blighted ovum nešto što se dogodilo slučajno i da se više neće nikad ponoviti. Držim fige onda za betu, pa za uzv, i na kraju da što prije ugledaš malo srce!  :Heart: 

Sretno!!!! Ajme koja lipa vijest najranije ujutro!

----------


## Adikica

Vesnare od srca želim da  bude sve u najboljem redu , a znam da hoće ,jer si ti uporna žena i bog će nagraditi tvoj trud i strpljivost i Ante će dobiti brata ili sestru ,a možda i obadvoje.

----------


## Blekonja

> Onda ću reč samo: pssssssst...... IMAMO NOVU TRUDNICU..... 
> Ja se iskreno nadam da je blighted ovum nešto što se dogodilo slučajno i da se više neće nikad ponoviti. Držim fige onda za betu, pa za uzv, i na kraju da što prije ugledaš malo srce! 
> 
> Sretno!!!! Ajme koja lipa vijest najranije ujutro!



X ko kuća!!! psssssst  :Grin:

----------


## aleksandraj

Ma Vesnare (Denny da znas da sam zabunom upisala tvoje ime) ti si TRUUUDNA  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Ja cu skociti umjesto tebe

----------


## Denny

> Ma Vesnare (Denny da znas da sam zabunom upisala tvoje ime) ti si TRUUUDNA  Ja cu skociti umjesto tebe


Aaaaaa...   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  ljubim te, to nešto znači, garant!

Hej *vesnare*, tek sad sam se sjetila one priče o petoj sreći, stoga mislim da možemo polako i počet skakat...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Adikica

Deny sretno sretno sretno sretno nemam smajliće pa nemogu skakati

----------


## goa

Trudnica definitis totalis  :Grin: , dvije crte u ponoć, više nego očito, a što si oprezna, svi razumimo, kako dr. P živopisno objasni- _koga zmija ugrize, i gušterice se boji !!!
_Prekrasna vijest za početak dana  :Very Happy: !
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju betu sutra, konačnu potvrdu!

----------


## rozalija

> Ma Vesnare (Denny da znas da sam zabunom upisala tvoje ime) ti si TRUUUDNA  Ja cu skociti umjesto tebe


X
Bravo draga za +, to je to.Sada čekamo samo čarobnu brojku.

----------


## vesnare

Cure hvala na vibrama i dobrim željama. Ljubim vas :Zaljubljen: 
U Šibeniku isto nemaju reagens pa ne rade betu, tako da ću ujutro za ST, najvjerojatnije privatno. Baš mi se nikako ne da izvaditi betu?!

----------


## crvenkapica77

drzim fige   za   veliku betu   vesnare

----------


## bubi33

Bravo , Vesnare!!!!

Ti si sada trudnica, beta ce samo to potvrditi!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## goa

Čekamo betu, Vesnare  :Kiss: !!

----------


## Adikica

vesnare sretno

----------


## Blekonja

:Cekam:  :Cekam: vesnare sretno draga!!!

----------


## Denny

*vesnare* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## vesnare

Sad tek stigla iz ST pa da javim: moja beta je *428* (14.dnt 5.d.)
30.07. - 1. UZV

----------


## goa

> Sad tek stigla iz ST pa da javim: moja beta je *428* (14.dnt 5.d.)
> 30.07. - 1. UZV


E, ovo sam čekala danas  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Sing:  :Preskace uze: , napokon, napokon, pratim te od proljeća, ulipšala si mi ovi vrući dan, trudnice !!!!

----------


## Blekonja

> E, ovo sam čekala danas , napokon, napokon, pratim te od proljeća, ulipšala si mi ovi vrući dan, trudnice !!!!


ajme i meni si uljepšala dan, tako mi je drago čestitam od srca!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

*JUUUHUUU--HUUUUU!!!*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

_Čestitam od srca trudnice!_  :Heart: 

Stiže braco - seka! Jupiii!!!!   :Preskace uze:

----------


## vesnare

Hvala cure - da nadodam -dr. P. veli da je u ovoj turi bilo 10 cura i 8 je trudno (uključujući mene).
Želim i vama Denny i Blekonja da upadnete u pozitivan niz!

----------


## Blekonja

> Hvala cure - da nadodam -dr. P. veli da je u ovoj turi bilo 10 cura i 8 je trudno (uključujući mene).
> Želim i vama Denny i Blekonja da upadnete u pozitivan niz!



ohohohoho počela je već trudnička zbunjenost.......hvala ti draga na lijepim željama, ali ja već upala evo u 17 tjedan  :Grin:

----------


## vesnare

> ohohohoho počela je već trudnička zbunjenost.......hvala ti draga na lijepim željama, ali ja već upala evo u 17 tjedan


vidi se da nisam sva svoja :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandraj

> *JUUUHUUU--HUUUUU!!!* 
> 
> _Čestitam od srca trudnice!_ 
> 
> Stiže braco - seka! Jupiii!!!!


 
 :Heart:

----------


## bubi33

*Vesnare*, iskrene cestitke!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*CESTITAM  OD  SRCA   VESNARE  !!!!

dobro njima na CITU ide,, ma pravi su majstori  ))))
*

----------


## Denny

> dr. P. veli da je u ovoj turi bilo 10 cura i 8 je trudno (uključujući mene).


 :Shock:  Zar opet??  :Shock:

----------


## Denny

To več graniči sa znanstvenom fantastikom... ali evo, stalno nam stižu novi plusići iz Cita, stvarno non-stop čujem da je netko tamo ostao trudan - ili na forumu, ili u "stvarnom životu"! 
Ja znam za dvi sigurne koje će bit u devetom - ja i matto! Haha... a šta ću, moram malo... Pa pored ovolike uspješnosti, možemo odma ić birat kolica!  :Wink:

----------


## Natica

Vesnare, čestitke od srca!!!!!!! Super, super.

----------


## Adikica

Iskrene čestitke Vesnare  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .tek sam sada vidjela poruku čim sam došla na posao  otvorila sam forum odmah si mi uljepšala dan .

----------


## Pinky

> Hvala cure - da nadodam -dr. P. veli da je u ovoj turi bilo 10 cura i 8 je trudno (uključujući mene).
> Želim i vama Denny i Blekonja da upadnete u pozitivan niz!


cestitam draga!!! uzv na moj rođendan  :Heart: 

na mom zadnjem ivf-u bilo je 15 cura, 12 ih je ostalo trudno. dobro im ide  :Grin:  
ja se kupam i uzivam i stvarno vrlo rijetko svraćam na forum, ali tebe sam morala poćiriti  :Heart:

----------


## vesnare

Pinky od srca ti želim da do idućeg rođendana dočekaš svoj smotuljak i da idući put budeš u pozitivnom nizu :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Adikica

Halo cure gdje ste nema nikoga kao da je sve zamrlo.Vesnare šta ima s tobom kako si?

----------


## Denny

Ma kakvi zamrlo?  :Laughing: 
Eno Decapeptyli se hlade u frižideru, Yasmin kraj mene na radnom stolu stoji već danima, samo čekam vješticu da dođe, pa da iskusim sve ćari anti-baby pilula i IVF bockalica. Nadam se da neću postat luda i ćangrizava, jer muž kaže da i ovako jedva sa mnom izlazi na kraj. Jadan! A kad bi zna što li ga tek čeka, odma bi odselio svojoj mami mjesec dana...  :Grin:  Ahh... sve su to ćari zajedničkog života i one slavne "u dobru i u zlu"...

----------


## Adikica

> Ma kakvi zamrlo? 
> Eno Decapeptyli se hlade u frižideru, Yasmin kraj mene na radnom stolu stoji već danima, samo čekam vješticu da dođe, pa da iskusim sve ćari anti-baby pilula i IVF bockalica. Nadam se da neću postat luda i ćangrizava, jer muž kaže da i ovako jedva sa mnom izlazi na kraj. Jadan! A kad bi zna što li ga tek čeka, odma bi odselio svojoj mami mjesec dana...  Ahh... sve su to ćari zajedničkog života i one slavne "u dobru i u zlu"...


Ma Deny vidjećeš kako će to sve ići glatko ,tebi se sada čini kao da si na osuđeničkoj klupi i čekaš presudu sve će ići svojim tokom samo radi šta moraš i nastavi živjeti normalno koliko možeš i biti će sve super .A majke ti muževi neka trpe ta to im je jedini posa u cilom ovom postupku koji se vrti samo  oko nas, jedino  što moraju uraditi  d....u   :Laughing:   i to je to .Od srca ti želim   da uspiješ  :Love:

----------


## goa

Evo, ja ću poželiti svu moguću sriću našoj Vesnare danas na 1.UZV-u  :Klap: , i neće me biti 20 dana, odoh na zasluženi odmor. Dok se vratim, Denny i Matto će već navelike biti u pogonu i očekujem puuuno lipih vijesti,naravno, i od ostalih cura koje trenutno pauziraju, a tako i triba, lito je, brčkanje i opuštanje i ništa više!
Blekonja,guštaj u trudnoći, meni je, evo, 5. misec bio najlipši, mogla bih vječno biti trudna  :Grin: , nadam se istom osjećaju i u šestom!
Bebač lupa unutra da vas pozdravim i nas dvoje vam želimo da sve što prije iskusite ovaj osjećaj  :Heart: !!

----------


## Blekonja

goa draga imaš pp

ajme draga bravo baš si zaslužila g.o. a kada se vratiš nadam se da ćemo organizirati jednu skupnu kavicu da se konačno upoznamo!!!
potpisujem za našu denny i matto očekujem i ja puuuuuuno lipih vijesti uskoro!!!!

šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vesnare našoj za uzv 
i naravno puno svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba

----------


## Denny

*S ponosom javljam da je sinoć pao prvi Yasmin!*

_Od danas službeno u postupku!_  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Čemu se nadam? Samo jednome - da ću ostat vedra i optimistična do kraja, bez obzira kakvi problemi nam se nađu na putu. Netko će nam pokušati pomoći, i možda nas učiniti roditeljima. Možda... 
Prvi put u životu ću biti trudna - makar dan, sat... makar i minutu... neka bude kako mora biti,
 minus ili plus, svejedno... želim pokušati, želim doživjeti taj osjećaj stvaranja novog života - 
po prvi put mog i njegovog.  :Heart: 

*vesnare* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prvi uzv!
*blekonja, goa* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše bebice.  :Zaljubljen: 

I naravno da će past zajednička kavica, već joj se veselim!

----------


## Denny

malo sam fulala zadnju rečenicu, ali to je u biti to.  :Smile:

----------


## bubi33

*Denny*,sretno draga ~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!

*Vesnare*, za prvi UZV ~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!

Ostalim curama puno pozdrava i ~~~~~~~~ za sto god im treba!!!!

----------


## rozalija

> *Denny*,sretno draga ~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!
> 
> *Vesnare*, za prvi UZV ~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ostalim curama puno pozdrava i ~~~~~~~~ za sto god im treba!!!!


X

----------


## goa

> goa draga imaš pp


Imaš i ti podugačak  :Grin: ,  a za kavicu sam rado, vraćam se na posal 20., a 25. mi uzv i tako, možda i organiziramo nešto!

----------


## vesnare

Cure koje su mislile na mene - hvala puno. Srce ste.
Ja nisam zadovoljno i krivo mi što sam danas išla na UZV. 5+0 pokazuje UZV a tako i je po ZM, ali nije po punkciji. Za sada se vidi samo gestacijska vrećica 7 mm, ali ne i plod. Ponovo strahujem od blighted ovuma. Imam i hematom 10x10, no doc veli da ne ugrožava trudnoću. A tu je i hiperstimulacija u vidu uvećanih jajnih, no nemam tekućine u douglasu što je dobro.
Novi UZV za 14 dana.

Denny držim fige da prvi IVF bude i zadnji, odnosno da donese veeeeeeeeeeliki plus!

----------


## Denny

Joj *vesnare* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo malo vibrica da se plod ipak pojavi.  :Love: 
Zato smo mi tu da vibramo i vibramo, i vjerujemo do zadnjega da će sve izaći na dobro.  :Heart: 
Puno puta su se vibrice pokazale čarobnima, neka nam i sad donesu malo čudo. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok.  :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

> Joj *vesnare* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo malo vibrica da se plod ipak pojavi. 
> Zato smo mi tu da vibramo i vibramo, i vjerujemo do zadnjega da će sve izaći na dobro. 
> Puno puta su se vibrice pokazale čarobnima, neka nam i sad donesu malo čudo. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok.



potpuno potpisujem i dodajem  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ možda je stvarno malo prerano!!! 

a kod koga si na uzv za 14 dana??

----------


## bubi33

*Vesnare*, evo čarobnih vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da je danas bilo prerano i da se plod pojavi!

----------


## vesnare

> potpuno potpisujem i dodajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ možda je stvarno malo prerano!!! 
> 
> a kod koga si na uzv za 14 dana??


Dakle, kod istog doca sam na UZV - ordinacija dr. Bušića u Splitu - dr. Markovina. Tu sam preko HZZO. Dr. P. je od 01.08. na GO... U ovoj ordinaciji sam vodila i prvu trudnoću i vidjela prve otkucaje srca mog A. (tada je radio samo dr. Bušić, koji je također sada na GO), a i vidjeli su mi blighted ovum kad je bio. Dakle, potpuno povjerenje.

Jučer mi je bilo 5+2 po ZM, a čitam na netu da bi se oko 5+5 trebalo vidjeti. Držite mi fige.
Treba sad preživjeti 14 dana. Uh...

----------


## Blekonja

ma mislila sam da si CITA bila, pa pitam tko će ti biti za 14 dana jer mislim da su i dr. P. i dr. Š. na GO od 01.08., a ja 24. imam pregled navodno će moj dr. do tad doći s godišnjeg!!!

draga želim ti svu sreću za 14 dana i da ugledaš malo srculence!!!!

----------


## aleksandraj

vesnare, ja mislim da ovaj put nije najgore. Ja sam isto s prvom trudnocom imala bo i mislim da bi, da nesto nije ok, vec pocela krvariti..u suprotnom mislim da trudnoca uredno napreduje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ rano je i nista drugo.

----------


## rozalija

> Cure koje su mislile na mene - hvala puno. Srce ste.
> Ja nisam zadovoljno i krivo mi što sam danas išla na UZV. 5+0 pokazuje UZV a tako i je po ZM, ali nije po punkciji. Za sada se vidi samo gestacijska vrećica 7 mm, ali ne i plod. Ponovo strahujem od blighted ovuma. Imam i hematom 10x10, no doc veli da ne ugrožava trudnoću. A tu je i hiperstimulacija u vidu uvećanih jajnih, no nemam tekućine u douglasu što je dobro.
> Novi UZV za 14 dana.
> 
> Denny držim fige da prvi IVF bude i zadnji, odnosno da donese veeeeeeeeeeliki plus!


Samo se ti opusti draga moja mislim da je još rano za srčeko mi smo svoje prvi put a UZV čuli sa 6+5 a kažu da se kosdd nekih čiuje i kasnije. Zato se ne brini, opusti se i brzo će proći 14 dana i tada ćeš ti nama čuti najljepši zvuk na cijeloj zemaljskoj kugli. Pusica za tebe i za malog Antu.

----------


## Denny

Blekonja, ne dođe li dr. Š. do 24.8. morat ćeš samnom u dr. P. hehe...
A šalim se, izgleda da će 23.8. - 27.8. bit udarni tjedan, nadam se da će naši doktori dobro napunit baterije!
Sretno curice, jedva čekam nove akcije!

----------


## crvenkapica77

a 23.8 se vracaju sa GO.   ...ja sam 25.8  narucena  :Smile:  jedva cekam.....
vesnare ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude  dobro.....vjerujem ti da ces izludit ovih 14 dana...ali misli pozitivno...drzim fige.

----------


## Adikica

Vesnare želim ti svu sreću  misli pozitivno i biti će sve to uredu.
Cure ako nije problem da mi detaljnije objasnite  kada su u poliklinici cito  doktori na godišnjem .Jesu sestre  na odmoru može li se naručiti jer i ja bi se sada naručila na pregled.

----------


## Denny

Dr. Poljak i Šparac su na godišnjem do 23.8. Sada radi dr. Aračić i to samo kroz jutro.
Slobodno zovi bilo koje jutro i naruči se za kad se dr. vrate.

----------


## Adikica

Hvala Deny na odgovoru. :Love:

----------


## Jelena

Draga Denny, zovem Cito, nitko se ne javlja. Znaš da mi je važno da ih dobijem pa malo paničarim  :Embarassed:  Je l onda trebam zvati samo _Ordinaciju 2_, ili da oba broja naizmjence zovem. Tebi jedna velika  :Kiss:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Jelena

Jesam  :Smile:

----------


## Denny

Da, ako vam se ne javljaju, zovite oba broja, ordinaciju 1 i 2.
Jelena, pusa!

----------


## jopam

Evo cure moje ja vam pišem po prvi puta, iako se "šuljam" po forumu već izvjesno vrijeme. Ukratko: imam zakazano kod CIT-a početkom 9. mjeseca stimulirani pokušaj, ali do tada moram pribaviti nalaze cervikalnih briseva, pravno i psihološko savjetovanje i za to imam kontakte, ali me najviše zanima gdje napraviti pretrage na HIV, hepatitis... i ako netko ima kontakt za naručiti se. Pogotovo je teško sada kada su svi na godišnjim odmorima, a ja moram imati nalaze do 23.08. ako želim ići u zakazanom ciklusu (a užasno puno želim). Nisam iz Splita pa sve moram unaprijed dogovoriti i na poslu.
Unaprijed hvala svima!

----------


## Pinky

hiv i hepatitis ti se rade na nacin da uzmes uputnicu u svog socijalnog ginekologa i s njom odes na labaratorij za transfuziju na križinama ( kad dođeš na križine, prvi ulaz u zgradi livo, mislim da je 2. kat u pitanju). počinju vaditi krv u 8. ali preporučam da budeš tamo bar oko 7.30 jer uvik bude velika gužva. ali žene su prilično brze, pa se u pravilu ne čeka puno. nalazi su gotovi za par dana.

----------


## jopam

Hvala Pinky na brzom odgovoru. 
Zanima me još za koliko nalaz bude gotov i može li uputnicu dati liječnik opće prakse, jer je moj socijalni ginekolog na godišnjem "do daljnjega", a meni se užasno žuri radi termina?

----------


## crvenkapica77

moze ovdje jedno pitanje??    dali ja, za  slij. postupak ,moram ponovo  vaditi  hiv, hepatitis,rh? i   potvrde od pravnika i psihologa??  sve to imam od  prije....hvala...

----------


## Denny

A evo i dobra alternativa za tebe i sve kojima bude trebalo (koju je svojedobno otkrila *bublica3* i hvala joj do neba na tome):
dakle *za HIV1, HIV2, hepatitis B i C, te VDRL* - otiđi na Hrvatski zavod za javno zdravstvo (Higijenski zavod, Split, adresa: Vukovarska 46, tel: 021 - 401 111) kroz jutro, *između 8 i 12 sati kad hoćeš*, ponesi uputnicu svog ginekologa na kojoj piše HZJZ (Hrvatski zavod za javno zdravstvo) i svi gore navedeni markeri - bocnu te samo jednom za to sve, ne čekaš ni sekunde red i gotova si za pet minuta. Nalazi su za otprilike desetak dana. Što se tiće godišnjih, nazovi kroz jutro na ovaj gore broj pa obavezno pitaj kako rade ovih dana.
Ako ti treba i krvna grupa, možda ti je zgodnije otići na križine i izvadit sve tamo, ali meni nije trebala, pa smo se doslovno spasili ja i muž od gužvi i čekanja cilo jutro, obavili sve u pet minuta i lipo otišli na kavicu.  :Heart: 

I da, WELCOME TO THE CLUB!  :Very Happy:  I želim ti da što prije izađeš iz njega i uđeš u klub trudnica!

----------


## Denny

> moze ovdje jedno pitanje??    dali ja, za  slij. postupak ,moram ponovo  vaditi  hiv, hepatitis,rh? i   potvrde od pravnika i psihologa??  sve to imam od  prije....hvala...


Pravnik i psiholog ti ne trebaju sigurno, a za ovo ostalo ćeš morat pitat doktora. Meni je rh važila od operacije u trećem mjesecu, ali svejedno će ti oni na dogovoru reć šta trebaš vadit ponovo. Možda ništa, možda nešto novo, Bog zna, svakako ponesi sve nalaze koje imaš da dr. vidi.

----------


## norah

drage moje
čitam Vas već dugo i veselim se s Vama svakom novom čudu....
sad imam i ja konkretno pitanje.
prošli smo puno toga i zadnji nalaz supruga je samo ICSI.
idemo na KBC jer ne mogu financirati CITO, znam da ste skoro sve tamo, al .....
zanima me kako se upisati, znate li gdje trebam zvati, ginekologica mi rekla da su svi na godišnjem, a ja čula da se već upisuju za 11 i 12 mjesec.
nemam snage više čekat, puna mi je kapa čekanja upisa i nalaza po par mjeseci.....
šta da radim, imate li kakve kontakte......
pozdrav svima 
pusa

----------


## crvenkapica77

ty   denny   :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Draga *norah*, dobro došla!

Samo da se zna, ovo je *Potpomognuta u Splitu*, a ne Potpomognuta u Citu!  :Laughing:  I cure iz kbc-a su itekako dobro došle. Nadam se kad se sad na jesen dr. vrate sa godišnjih i kad krenu akcije, da će biti više i cura sa Firula.

Na Firulama se IVF-om za sada bave doktor *Budimir* i doktorica *Šunj*. Ne znam imaš li iskustva s njima, ali odluči se za jednog od njih dvoje i onda nazovi sestru Zdenku na tel *551-422* i naruči se za pregled, i pitaj za godišnje i sve što te zanima. BUDI UPORNA i zovi dok ti se ne jave, nemoj odustat ako ne dobiješ odmah.

Uglavnom, dr. Šunj ti radi srijedom, a dr. Budimir četvrtkom. Na taj prvi pregled moraš ponijeti uputnicu od svog gin. i sve nalaze koje imate, a onda će te dr. pregledati i sve će te se dogovoriti za dalje. 
Početak je uvijek najteži, zato smo mi tu, važno je da se naoružaš sa puno upornosti i strpljenja - to će ti trebati više od ičega. Samo hrabro naprijed, korak po korak, i sve će bit ok.
SRETNO!  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Ovaj Yasmin čudno djeluje na mene... uhvatila me manija - po cile dane samo dijelim savjete po forumu...  :Laughing:  
To je još i dobro, Bog zna šta će me uhvatit od Decapeptyla za koji dan... 

Pusa od vaše *Yasminke*!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

jasmina naša, neka tvojih savjeta, a kad budeš dekica, bit će još veselije
 :Heart:

----------


## Adikica

go yasminka go go  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## norah

hvala denny, na broju.
samo da polako krene više, puknit ću na mozak...
mislim da će tebi ovaj put biti spe kako treba...imam neki osjećaj. 
 :Smile: 
pozdrav

----------


## matto

Pozdravi drage forumašice, trudnice i sve koje će te to uskoro biti, 
nadam se da niste baš sve na moru, nešto mi izgleda pusto danas na forumu na dan mog povratka :Wink: . 
Odmah da čestitam našoj Vesnire, nisam ni sumnjala, uživaj zaslužila si ti nakon ovog podužeg potpisa, No vidim da si već bila na UZv, ne znam zašto tako rano, no kad je već učinjeno gledaj se opustiti i ne misliti neke tužne verzije, bit će sve uredu ipak si ti pomalo uranila na taj UZv, zar ne. 

Zatim pozdravi našoj Jasminki pardon Denny eto drago mi je što jasmin kod tebe izaziva baš takve nus pojave, drago mi je što je krenulo, pa i s kontracepcijskim pilulama, i da se dani polako nižu, nadam se da će se na kraju nanizati u nisku sreće ....dječje ruke oko tvoga vrata.
Dobrodošlica novim curama, 
Pozdravi za Pynki, uživaj u kupanju i moru,
Idem čitati forum treba se sada ufurati u spiku... :Cool:

----------


## Denny

> drago  mi je što je krenulo, pa i s kontracepcijskim pilulama, i da se dani  polako nižu, nadam se da će se na kraju nanizati u nisku sreće  ....dječje ruke oko tvoga vrata.


Ajmeee.... hvala puno matto!   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: 
*WELCOME BACK!*

----------


## vesnare

Alo *Matto* - tvoji su mi postovi za 5 kao i od *Denny* tj. Yasminke :Zaljubljen: 

naime, išla sam na UZV kad mi je rekao dr. P. pa sad šta je tu je. Idem ponovo oko 12.08.  (zavisi kad ću raditi itd). Hvala na lijepim željama :Heart:

----------


## Adikica

Cure danas sam dobila nalaze briseva svi su sterilni  :Very Happy: .
Imala sam e.coli godinu dana i sada je nalaz ok. Hvala Pinky na savjetu .Sada još hormone , hiv i te stvari pa idem u akciju u cito.

----------

